# The 2011 Vero Beach Adoration and INFO thread



## backyardponder

This thread is a continuation of starbox's original thread of 2007 and continued by MiaSRN62 and DisDaydreamer.  I'd appreciate any updates to the information in this first post, especially on restaurants.  

****UPDATE**** Emily921 has provided an update with the 2010 rack rates...   Here's a link to starbox's 2010 incredible 35+ day TR in the VB area (requested by madcocco).
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2475631

Please feel free to ask questions, answer questions, or pose questions to be added to the FAQ. Also feel free to post some fresh (or favorite) photos. 

Here are the links to the past threads.. 

2010 - http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2344361
2009 - http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1969415
2008 - http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1713110
2007 - http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1431524]

Anyone having any updates for the FAQ or anything to do with VB please post here or PM me. 

If you would like to add the Vero Beach Adoration Club Icon to your signature or as an avatar you can  follow this link http://i113.photobucket.com/albums/n219/arizonaborn/vdac_thumb.jpg This is a 100 x 100 pixel image.


*Roll Call.... 2011 and 2012*


		Code:
	

2011
1/7 – 1/9 KAT4DISNEY
1/15 – 1/18 Brandis
1/21 – 1/26 bethsg
1/23 – 1-26 DisneyDuo
2/16 – 2/23 delauzons
2/18 – 2/21 ajkmom3
2/20 – 2/22 smacky1
2/20-2/24 MELSMICE
3/7 – 3/10 Jump4Joy8390
3/9 – 3/13 pit303
3/11 – 3/15 BernW
3/12 – 3/15 amandamcallister
3/12 – 3/18 ont/ohana
3/12 – 3/19 mickeywho?
3/12 – 3/20 Bose
3/13 – 3/19 papertraveller
3/17 – 3/20 debaudrn
3/23- 3/26 dizzneebabe
3/23 – 3/30 IggyLans
3/25 – 3/30 knothead180
3/26 – 3/28 hardingk
3/27 – 4/1 Kadorto
3/28 – 4/1 jjharts
4/2 – 4/8 Starr W.
4/3 - 4/9 Belle and Rella's Dad
4/3 – 4/9 conciergekelly
4/3 – 4/6 dznystar
4/10 – 4/14 CFedor1
4/12 – 4/18 glnrcker
4/16 – 4/21 Mahusky
4/20 – 4/22 job09
4/21 – 4/27 macphrsn
4/26 – 4/28 tlynk
5/3 – 5/5 MiaSRN62
5/28 – 6/1 PammyK
4/18 - 4/23 katdocnorf
4/28 - 4/29 wawdwluver
5/1 – 5/30 dort (off site)
5/14-5/17 DznyDreamz
5/22 – 5/26 mmmagic7754
5/22 – 5/27 jlmasl
5/22 – 5/29 csidisney
5/25 – 5-29 cmctammyg
5/25 – 5/28 JanDave
5/26 – 5-31 dis2cruise
6/1 – 6/30 starbox (off site)
6/5 – 6/10 srp1103
6/7 – 6/11 wigdoutdismom
6/10 - 6/12 bobbiwoz
6/10 – 6/12 sarahk0204
6/11 – 6/15 irish_dancer
6/11 – 6/18 hpygrll
6/12 Lenc324
6/13 – 6/15 Arthur27
6/18 – 6/21 tinkerfan1
6/18 – 6/22 codyvt
6-19 – 6/22 TinkerbellLuvr7
6/23 – 6/26 DVC Jen
6/24 – 6/25 iloveokw
6/26 - 7/1 ddiva
6/27 – 7/6 mittelst
6/30 – 7/1 SFD998 & Cheloconnell
7/1 – 7/4 vbarry
7/10 - ??? AKV707
7/13 – 7/15 MrShiny
7/15 – 7/22 FormrCastMbr
7/20 – 7/22 SabresFan
7/30 – 8/5 LoverofDisney
7/31 – 8/3 Lindabelle
8/1 – 8/5 sadiespicks
8/3 – 8-6 Tink-n-Peter
8/4 – 8/8 IrenicMom
8/5 – 8-7 gabriellyn
8/5 – 8/12 aggiemullins
8/6 – 8/13 Mahusky
8/12 – 8/15 kritter
8/13 – 8/16 TiggerAllie
8/29 – 9/1 smacky1
8/13 – 8/16 TiggerAllie
8/14 – 8/19 ellynsoh
9/5 – 9/9 Tennesotans
9/6 – 9/10 Fonzy13
9/6 – 9/12 Peddler
9/7 – 9/14 delaneyc52
9/9 – 9/11 amblackmon
9/15 – 9/19 keliblue
9/18 – 9/22 goofy4mykids
9/22 – 9/23 dawne98
9/22 – 9/24 EeyoreJMH
9/23 – 9/27 Joyciemc
9/28 - ??? alldiz
10/3 – 10/6 cemeb4dk
10/3 – 10-7 mic_KY_mouses
10/4 – 10/9 kimkreis
10/5 – 10/9 LittleBoPeep
10/14 – 10/16 ChrisMouse
10/16 – 10/22 treehugnmama
10/19 – 10/22 CruznLexi
10/21 – 10/27 hopefully
10/25 – 10-31 Leanne1977
10/27 – 10/29 gortman65
10/29 – 11/3 glokitty
10/30 – 11/2 Muushka
11/3 – 11/6 wyodan
11/10 – 11/15 chepic
12/18 – 12/22 lilwitch646
12/23 – 12/28 conciergekelly
12/24 – 12/30 Pattiwig

2012
1/13 – 1/16 dmurphy42
1/14 – 1/15 CruznLexi
1/15 – 1/21 bobbiwoz
2/12 – 2/15 auntsue
2/12 – 2/27 festus105
2/16 – 2/19 backyardponder
2/17 – 2/25 robhawk
2/20 – 2/26 smacky1
3/9 – 3/16 tink1969
3/10 – 3/19 iloveokw
3/11 – 3/17 mickeywho?
3/12 – 3/16 debaudrn
3/12 – 3/17 2gr8DisneyKids
3/18 – 3/20 TiszBear
3/18 – 3/23 BernW
4/1 – 4/5 job09
4/3 – 4/5 starbox
5/4 -5/11 obsesseddisplanner
5/10 – 5/14 JMTStone
5/11 – 5/13 Princess_Runner
5/25 – 6/1 lauralooneyfordisney
5/27 – 6/1 PammyK
6/9 – 6/13 anonymousegirl
6/12 – 6/14 S’sMom
6/14 – 6/17 loadsapixiedust
6/14 – 6/21 uicbear
6/15 – 6/17 bobbiwoz
6/19 – 6/23 glennbo123
6/20 – 6/24 wigdoutdismom

 

*FAQ's ARCHIVE
NOTE: I am in the process of re-organizing this information.  While I am 
doing it, I will leave this for your reference.  Most of the information used 
in the re-organization is from this section
*


		Code:
	

VERO BEACH FAQ ARCHIVE


Contributors: starbox, MiaSRN62, mbhoxie, DisDaydreamer, Lisareniff, 
DVCconvert, Sorcerer's Dad, floridaFam, nzdisneymom, DisDaydreamer.

Vero Beach area travel information:
[URL="http://www.verobeach.com/"]http://www.verobeach.com/[/URL]
[URL="http://www.visitflorida.com/vero_beach"]http://www.visitflorida.com/vero_beach[/URL]


How many rooms does VB have?
VB has 18 dedicated 2 BR's; 36 Lockoffs (each of which can be divided 
into a studio and a 1BR); 6 3BR Beach Cottages; and 112 Inn rooms.  

How do I get to Vero Beach?
Do you have to be a DVC member to stay there?

No you do not. You can make a reservation through a travel agent or by 
calling the resort. 

What is rack rate for the resort? 

2010 VB Rates (Provided by Emily921)
Value 1-1 to 2-11, 8-15 to 12-16
Regular 4-11 to 5-27
Summer 5-28 to 8-14
Peak 2-12 to 3-20
Holiday 3-21 to 4-10 & 12-17 to 12-31
Studio V $185, R $240, S $250 wkdy $265 wknd Juy 4,Peak $310 and Holiday $335.
Inn Std same as Studio
Inn Ocean View, V $205, R $295, S $300 wkdy $315 wknd, P $350, H $395.
1BR V $285, R $370, S $375 wkdy $390 wknd, P $460,
H $480.
2BR V $370, R $495, S $505 wkdy, $520 wknd, peak
$680 and H $720.
3 BR Beach Cottage - V $805, R $980, S $1000 wkdy
$1015 wknd, P $1100, H $1245

Tax is 11%. wkend included July 4th. 
What is the difference between an Inn Room and a Studio?
With an Inn room you'll get 2 queen beds and it is about 360 sq ft. You also
will have a small frig, wet bar, and microwave. Select corner Inn rooms are
slightly larger and L-shaped. So as you enter the room through the door, you
see a narrow walk space and the kitchenette is right there. As you turn the corner,
you have the main space with the beds. 

A studio is about 375 sq ft and also has a frig, wet bar and microwave. The 
difference is you will get one queen bed and one double sleeper sofa. So if 
only two people are staying in the room and sharing the bed, you can keep 
the sofa closed and allows more floor space. The Vero Beach studio room is 
the same shape as the OKW studio so the floor space is optimized in my opinion. 

Studios (particularily ground and 2st floor), don't offer much of a view. There 
is a lot of very lush tropical foilage surrounding the ground floor studio and 
larger villas. Ocean View Inn rooms are a reservation option. 

What does availiability typically look like?
Peak season at South Florida beaches is in the Spring, with March and April 
(Spring Break) being the most popular. Summer is typically not as difficult to 
reserve as Spring is. By calling at 7 months, you can likely get any week you 
want. I've had luck getting summer time calling only a few months prior.

What is the beach like?
The beach is on the "wild" side, with lots of waves and a pretty sharp drop off. 
Children should be closely supervised. 
Rob describes it here:
"It is not a big beach, but it is never crowded so size, in this case, doesn't matter. 
Vero beach is an ocean playground. The waves on most days are formiddable and 
great for boogie or surf boarding. 

The sand is brown and coarse, and gets hot in the summer. For me the hot sand is 
a sensory awakening and I find myself thinking... "yes, I really am here... ouch, 
damn that's hot... ow, ow, ow".

I love the ocean waves. VB receives the gulf stream flow so the water temps are 
pretty steady for much of the year. I like to think that sharks don't like waves and 
stay out further than I venture. I have never seen a shark at VB, but PamOKW 
posted a story about a shark bite incident at VB in 2006. Thanks, Pam. 

Jelly Fish? Hah.... VB has PORTUGESE MAN-O-WAR! Actually, I have been to 
VB almost all the months from March to November and only once have I 
encountered these slimey creatures of pain. Yes, I was stung. Not too bad though... 
just felt like a thousand bee stings.

There is never a problem finding a spot to set up beach camp at VB.

One real nice thing about the beach is the proximity to the Pool bar & grill, and 
your room. So If you have hankering for a Margarita or a hamburger, OR nature 
is suddenly calling (#2, you can do #1 in the ocean), your remedy is very close by. 
We typically will set up early in the morning and go back and forth between the 
pool, the room, and the beach throughout the day.

The beach doesn't have much in the way of shelling, but it does have turtle nests."

Is there a lifeguard on duty?
There are lifeguards at the pool at peak times, but not on the beach.

Is there internet service at the resort?
Yes. They currently have Wireless in the lobby and sitting areas of the main 
building. They also have a public access computer off of the lobby area. 
Cost is $9.95/30 minutes. 

What sort of activities does the resort offer? Is there a fee?
There are a number of planned recreational activities. Some have age-limits 
and/or fees. These include (but are not limited to):
Fishing Fundamentals (age 7+): 30.00/35.00
Lagoon Adventure (age 7-17): fee ???
Kayak Adventure (age 8+):40.00/45.00
Pelican Island Bike Tour (age 12+) 8.00/10.00
Seaside Chefs (age 4+) fee?????
Unbirthday Parties (age 4-12): No fee
Campfire (all ages): No fee - Monday/Wed/Fri/Sat nights
SnorkelEars: 30.00/35.00
Turtle Troop Adventure 20.00/25.00
Discovery Scuba: 30.00/35.00
Cel Painting: 10.00/15.00
Faux Gyataku Craft: 7.00/10.00
Sand Casting: 3.00/5.00
Tennis Lessons
30 min: 27.00/30.00
60 min: 50.00/55.00
Garden and Museum Tour: 15.00/20.00
Beginning Birding (seasonal): 8.00/10.00
Surf School: 90.00/95.00

What is the temperature like?
See the temperature chart below.


Is there a supervised kid's club?
There is a 3-hour 3DC Discovery Club for kids age 4-12 on Monday, 
Wednesday, Friday, and Saturday. Price is 35.00 per child for non-members 
and 30.00 for DVC members. Dinner and supervised activities are included and 
advance reservations are required.

What is availiable for rental at the resort?
There are a number of items availible for rental. Prices are as follows 
(DVC Member/Non-Member)
2 Chairs and Umbrella: 24.00/30.00
Umbrella: 10.00/12.00
Beach Chair: 7.00/9.00
Cushioned Lounge Chair: 9.00/12.00
2 Lounges and Umbrella: 28.00/36.00
Body Board: 9.00/12.00
Cabanas: 12.00/15.00
Bikes (hourly): 5.00/7.00
Bikes: 14.00/17.00
Tennis Racket: Complimentary/5.00
Miniature Golf Rental Equipment
Hourly: 1.00/2.00
Entire Stay: 5.00/7.00
Kayak (30 minutes): 20.00/25.00
Jet Ski (30 minutes): 55.00/60.00


What dining options exist at the resort?
VB offers more dining options than most Disney resorts: Shutters is a 
casual table service restaurant featuring American cuisine, fresh seafood, 
and a wood-brick oven. Character dining is offered Saturday morning, 
reservations are suggested. The Green Cabin Room offers specialty 
drinks, a light lunch and appetizer menu, and both indoor and outdoor 
dining areas. There is nightly entertainment. Sonya's is open select 
evening and features signature dining with steaks and seafood. Brunch 
is availiable on Sunday. Bleacher's offers pool-side counter service with
hot dogs, hamburgers, subs, and salads. Alcoholic speciality beverages 
are also offered. There is also the option of Inn Room Private Dining, 
including the option to pre-order breakfast with a selected delivery time. 
Prices seem to be on par with all Disney resorts in terms of CS,TS and 
Signature Dining experiences. The Disney Dining Experience card (DDE) 
is accepted at VB.
Please Note: The DDP is NOT accepted at VB  but the TIW card is. 
Menus: Shutters:[url]http://www.allearsnet.com/menu/menu_vero1.htm[/url]
[url]http://www.allearsnet.com/menu/menu_vero2.htm[/url]
[url]http://www.allearsnet.com/menu/menu_vero3.htm[/url]
[url]http://www.allearsnet.com/menu/menu_vero8.htm[/url] 

Does the resort do anything special for holidays?
4th of July is pretty cool. For a while, there were fireworks in Orchid just 
North of the resort. They were fantastic. There are also fireworks in 
Sebastian which you can watch from A1A.

VB throws a pool-party on New Year's Eve complete with party hats, 
noise-makers, live DJ, and guest appearances by the likes of Goofy, 
Chip, and Dale. There are family activities, dancing, and the night 
ends with the "Pool Drop" where at the stroke of midnight, everyone 
who wants to, jumps into the pool.

The resort always does something for most holidays. We really enjoy 
Halloween at the resort. They have costume contests, pumpkin carving 
contests, trick or treating, etc.

What are my dining/grocery options outside of the resort?
Orchid Island Pizzeria right next to DVBR on the corner of A1A and 510. 
They serve a thin crust style pizzia with choice of lots of toppings, pasta 
dinners, and hot and cold subs. They will also deliver to the lobby of the 
resort. 772-388-5151 .

The closest shopping is a short distance away.  Go North from the resort 
to the 1st light and turn left onto CR- 510.  Go 2.7 miles and Walgreens
will be on your left at the intersection of US-1.  If you want to go to Publix 
(groceries), make a right turn on US1 and Publix will be 1.6 miles ahead on 
your left.  As you head to Publix, on your right will be Hale Indian River Fruit
Stand.  Try their fresh-squeezed orange juice...yummy!

There is commercial strip in Vero Beach about 11 miles/20 min away. 
Includes just about everything you can think of - Super Walmart, Sams Club, 
Home Depot, Lowes, Best Buy, Circuit City, Sears, - complete mall. Plenty 
of places to spend money! The outlet malls are a few more miles past that 
out to the west.

There is also a Super Walmart in Sebastian approx 9 miles to the north, 
along with some smaller strip malls - Publix etc. Sebastian is a smaller city, 
home of Pelican Island, Capt Hirams restaurant and bar (think tables in the sand), 
Squid Lips restaurant. -


DINING OPTIONS IN THE VB AREA :

Lobster Shanty in Vero Beach ( [url]http://www.verobeachlobstershanty.com/[/url] )

Mamma Mia's: [url]http://www.mamamiaskitchen.net/[/url]

Mr. Manatee's in Vero Beach ( [url]http://www.planetvero.com/mrmanatees.htm[/url] ) 
also, I believe this is the main website for Mr Manatee's : 
( [url]http://www.mrmanatees.com/[/url] )
Capt Hiram's for lunch in Sebastian [url]http://www.hirams.com/[/url]

[url]http://www.riversidecafe.com/[/url] (Riverside Cafe)

Ozzie's Crabhouse 
6060 US Hwy. 1 South
Grant, FL 32949
(321) 724-0009 -----> what I read was "go for the food...not the decor". 
So I'm assuming this place is very casual ? But the food is supposed to be great. 


Waldo's at the Driftwood
3150 Ocean Drive 
Vero Beach, FL 32963-1954 
Phone: 772-231-0550 
Fax: 772-234-1981 
Website: [url]http://www.thedriftwoodresort.com/rest.html[/url] 


[url]http://www.bellanapoli-verobeach.com/[/url]


TOOJAYS : [url]http://www.toojays.com/locationsnew/...onlist_tc.html[/url]


Ay Jalisco Inc
1909 20th St, Vero Beach, FL 
Tel: (772) 978-0661 (good Mexican food)

Outback Steakhouse
1475 Us Highway 1, Vero Beach, FL 
Tel: (772) 567-5222 



Patio Restaurant
1103 Miracle Mile, Vero Beach, FL 
Tel: (772) 567-7215 
*************************************************************
PIZZA : 
Orchid Island Pizzeria right next to DVBR on the corner of A1A and 510. 
They serve a thin crust style pizzia with choice of lots of toppings, pasta 
dinners, and hot and cold subs. They will also deliver to the lobby of the
resort. 772-388-5151
[url]http://www.orchidislandpizzeria.com/[/url]



Nino's Italian Restaurant 
1006 Easter Lily Ln
Vero Beach, FL 32963 
Phone: (772) 231-9311
[url]http://www.verobeachbusinessdirector...uments/118.pdf[/url]
Note : Does NOT deliver to VB
Payment options
No credit cards accepted 
All checks
Business hours
Sundays: 11 a.m. to 9 p.m. 
Mondays: 11 a.m. to 9 p.m. 
Tuesdays: 11 a.m. to 9 p.m. 
Wednesdays: 11 a.m. to 9 p.m. 
Thursdays: 11 a.m. to 9 p.m. 
Fridays: 11 a.m. to 10 p.m. 
Saturdays: 11 a.m. to 10 p.m.

Giorgio's New York Pizzeria 
955 17th St
Vero Beach, FL 32960 
Phone: (772) 778-3800
NOTE : Does NOT deliver to VB
Payment options
Visa 
Mastercard 
No checks accepted
Business hours
Mondays: 11 a.m. to 8:30 p.m. 
Tuesdays: 11 a.m. to 8:30 p.m. 
Wednesdays: 11 a.m. to 8:30 p.m. 
Thursdays: 11 a.m. to 8:30 p.m. 
Fridays: 11 a.m. to 8:30 p.m. 
Saturdays: 5:30 p.m. to 8:30 p.m.
[url]http://www.verobeachbusinessdirector...uments/107.pdf[/url]


************************************************** 

Ocean Grill : 
[url]http://www.ocean-grill.com/index.php...WebPageID=7227[/url] (Ocean Grill)


Boardwalk Cafe & Ice Cream CO 4079 Ocean Drive
Vero Beach, FL 32963
Phone: (772) 234-9570

Apples Bakery & Ice Cream Parlor486 21st St
Vero Beach, FL 32960
(772) 567-5877


Squid Lips Grill : [url]http://www.squidlipsgrill.com/[/url] 

MoBay Grill in the Publix Plaza near Wal-Mart (Sebastian). A small 
Jamaican inspired restaurant. [url]http://www.mo-baygrill.com/[/url]


Tangos Restaurant---good for steak : 
[url]http://www.realpagessites.com/tangos...ant/page5.html[/url]

And not a steakhouse....but another cool sounding restaurant I'd like 
to add to the list :
[url]http://www.rjgators.com/[/url]

also some mentioned on this link :
[url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1764324[/url]


************************************************** 
************************************************** 

Where Can I Get A Massage?
Massages are availiable on-site, but there are a few full-service 
spas in the area:

Studio Gabriel Full Service Salon and Spa
772 -234-8105
[url]http://www.studiogabriel.com/services.asp[/url]

Yulin's Day Spa:
[url]http://yulinsdayspa.com/index.php?ac...WebPageID=5761[/url]

What is there to do in the surrounding area?

Pelican Island National Wildlife Refuge [url]http://www.fws.gov/pelicanisland/[/url]

Sebastion Inlet State Park [url]http://www.floridastateparks.org/sebastianinlet/[/url]

Port Canaveral (where the Magic & Wonder dock) 
[url]http://www.portcanaveral.org/cruising/ships.php#disney[/url]

Kennedy Space Center [url]http://www.kennedyspacecenter.com/[/url]

Merritt Island National Wildlife Refuge (a part of KSC) 
[url]http://www.fws.gov/merrittisland/[/url]

The Manateer Observation Center [url]http://www.manateecenter.com/[/url]

Mckee Bonatinical Gardens (really cool) [url]http://www.mckeegarden.org/[/url]

Another place to check out..especially with Pirates of the Caribbean being 
so popular. It's maybe 15 minutes from the Vero Beach resort. Here's some more info :
[url]http://www.atocha1622.com/mclarty.htm:[/url]
Mc Clarty Treasure Museum
13180 Highway A1a
Vero Beach, FL 32963
(772) 589-2147

Paleo Discoveries (paleodiscoveries.com).Fossil Hunting. 

************************************************** **************************************************

What are NoSeeUms and how do I deter them?
No-See-Ums are tiny insects, closely related to the mosquito, officially 
called Biting Midges. They only fly in temperatures over 70 degress, so 
they are more of a problem during summer months. They are most active 
during sunrise/sunset, so it is recommended that you keep your patio 
doors closed during these times. Common insect repellants (DEET) do 
not deter No-See-Ums. The best way to avoid them is to wear long 
pants/sleeves at sunrise and sunset. Products such as Cutter Advanced 
and Cactus Juice have been recommended by many VB veterans. 

How can I see sea turtles?
Sea turtle nesting and hatching season runs May-October. Most of the turtle
nesting takes place from June-August, and hatchlings emerge about 60 days 
after the nest is made. There are a number of night-time walks organized that 
allow small numbers of the public to view the nesting phase, but the hatchling 
phase is far too dangerous to view and there are no legal public walks to 
view hatchlings. If you would like to see a hatchling, there are morning 
"Turtle Troops" at the resort three times a week where the naturalist takes 
you to look at the nests. Once hatchlings begin emerging, it is not uncommon 
for there to be hatchlings that did not make it left behind, and you may get a 
chance to see one of those. 

If you are at Vero during nesting, there are various places to arrange for a 
turtle walk. First, the resort offers a turtle walk lottery on Wednesdays and 
Thursdays. Guests can place their room keys in a lottery at 10am, and enough 
keys are drawn to fill 20 slots on the tour. There is no charge, but space is very 
limited and the walk takes place on the beach @ the resort where there is about 
a 50% chance that you will see a turtle.

On Tuesdays, the Caribbean Conservation Corporation hosts a free turtle walk 
through Sebastian Inlet State Park. (321-985-4852)  You must reserve a spot 
ahead of time, and a total of 20 people are allowed on the beach. This takes
place in the Archie Carr National Wildlife Refuge, a few miles down from 
Disney's Vero Beach Resort and has a 80% success rate for finding and viewing turtles.

The Caribbean Conservation Corporation also sponsors an "Adopt-A-Turtle" 
program on Monday nights. There is a charge for this (I believe it is 20$ plus 
10$ for each additional person in the group). This also takes place in the 
Archie Carr Refuge and you must make reservations. Contact number is 1-800-678-7853.

I personally recommend one of the CCC walks, since you can make 
reservations ahead of time and have a much higher chance of seeing a turtle nesting. 


What sort of other ameneties are offered at Vero Beach?
Anchors A Weigh Fitness Center, Rub Dub's Massage, Blinker's Arcade, 
Nightly Live Music in the Green cabin Room, Hair Beading and Hair Wraps, 
Valet, Video Rentals, BBQ Grills, Steamer's Sauna 

Why are Vero Beach points cheaper than other resorts on the resale market? 
Should I just buy there to save money?
The most expensive annual dues make VB one of the most expenive locations to 
own over the long term. Mbhoxie breaks it down here:
"VB points tend to be cheaper for a number of reasons...

1. Dues are higher there than any other resort... Partially due to the remote 
location, and partially due to the fact that the place has been smacked by two
hurricanes and is heavily insured.

2. To some, the resort is in a fairly remote location, not known traditionally 
known as a resort/timeshare area.. You have to either drive or rent a car to 
get there. The surrounding towns have some activities but its not setup as a 
tourist area... Some people buy in with the expectaton of being entertained 
like they are at the parks... Not going to happen.

Bottom line.. NEVER buy points at a place that you don't intend to stay at... 
Bad business, and it will be stressful."

What's the address/phone number for the resort?
Disney's Vero Beach Resort (a DVC resort)
9250 Island Grove Ter
Vero Beach, FL 32963
(772) 234-2000


*The sections below are placeholders*


		Code:
	

[B][/B]
The sections below are placeholders while the information in the 
FAQ section is re-organized.  You will see some of them populated 
but they may not be complete until I’m done with the reorganization.


*VB RESORT - Basics*
*ROOMS*
VB has 18 dedicated 2 BR's; 36 Lockoffs (each of which can be divided 
into a studio and a 1BR); 6 3BR Beach Cottages; and 112 Inn rooms.  
The Inn rooms designated as Garden View (vegetation and parking views)
and Ocean View.  (If you know how many Inn roms are in each category
please let me know)  

There are a total of 10 buildings with rooms.  The 6 3BR Beach Cottages, 
the Inn, and 3 other buildings, each containing 6 dedicated 2BRs, 
and 12 Lockoffs.  The studios are part of a lockoff and are in these 3 buildings.

VB is a very small resort.  Everything is a very, very easy walk.

*PARKING*
There is under-building parking under the Inn and the 3 buildings with 
the 2BR’s and lockoffs.  There are small parking lots next to the buildings.
There is not parking next to the 3BR Beach Cottages but there is adequate
Parking in the other locations.  Overflow parking is available across 
Highway A1A which is connected to the resort via an underground
Passage.
*TRANSPORTATION*
Many folks ask if Disney provides transportation, like the Disney Magic
Express.  The answer is no.
You can arrange transportation using one of the VB transportation companies
but you will probably find it to be very expensive.  Aditionally, the resort
is very small and almost everybody wants to go see some of the sights
or go to off-site restaurants.  For these reasons everybody recommends
having a car.  OK, I suppose there is someone out there who doesn’t!
Most folks fly into Orlando (95 miles).  Other options are North
Palm Beach (81 miles), Sanford (114 miles), Fort Lauderdale (130 miles).
*AVAILABILITY*
Peak season at South Florida beaches is in the Spring, with March and April 
(Spring Break) being the most popular. Summer is typically not as difficult to 
reserve as Spring is. By calling at 7 months, you can likely get any week you 
want. Although I haven’t been to VB over the Christmas/New Years
holidays, I assume getting a room might be tough…call right at the 7 month
timeframe.  If VB is your home resort, you should not have trouble calling at 
11 months.
*CASH RESERVATIONS*
*ADDRESS and PHONE*
Disney's Vero Beach Resort (a DVC resort)
9250 Island Grove Ter
Vero Beach, FL 32963
(772) 234-2000

[/code]

*VB RESORT – Restaurants and Lounge*


		Code:
	

[B] VB RESORT – Restaurants and Lounge [/B]
VB offers more dining options than most Disney resorts: Shutters is a 
casual table service restaurant featuring American cuisine, fresh seafood, 
and a wood-brick oven. Character dining is offered Saturday morning, 
reservations are suggested. 
The Green Cabin Room offers specialty 
drinks, a light lunch and appetizer menu, and both indoor and outdoor 
dining areas. There is nightly entertainment (Actually I think the 
entertainment is Wednesday – Sunday.  Let me know if you know). 
Sonya's is open select evening and features signature dining with 
steaks and seafood. 
Brunch is availiable on Sunday. Bleacher's offers pool-side counter service 
with hot dogs, hamburgers, subs, and salads. Alcoholic speciality beverages 
are also offered. 
There is also the option of Inn Room Private Dining, 
including the option to pre-order breakfast with a selected delivery time. 
Prices seem to be on par with all Disney resorts in terms of  counter
service, table service, and Signature Dining experiences. 
Please Note: The DDP is NOT accepted at VB  but the TIW card is. 
Menus: Shutters:[url]http://www.allearsnet.com/menu/menu_vero1.htm[/url]
[url]http://www.allearsnet.com/menu/menu_vero2.htm[/url]
[url]http://www.allearsnet.com/menu/menu_vero3.htm[/url]
[url]http://www.allearsnet.com/menu/menu_vero8.htm[/url]


*VB RESORT - Recreation*


		Code:
	

[B] VB RESORT - Recreation [/B]


*VB RESORT – Rentals at VB Beach & Pool*


		Code:
	

[B] VB RESORT – Rentals at VB Beach & Pool [/B]
There are a number of items available for rental. Prices are as follows 
(NEED TO VERIFY)
(DVC Member/Non-Member)
2 Chairs and Umbrella: 24.00/30.00
Umbrella: 10.00/12.00
Beach Chair: 7.00/9.00
Cushioned Lounge Chair: 9.00/12.00
2 Lounges and Umbrella: 28.00/36.00
Body Board: 9.00/12.00
Cabanas: 12.00/15.00
Bikes (hourly): 5.00/7.00
Bikes: 14.00/17.00
Tennis Racket: Complimentary/5.00
Miniature Golf Rental Equipment
Hourly: 1.00/2.00
Entire Stay: 5.00/7.00
Kayak (30 minutes): 20.00/25.00
Jet Ski (30 minutes): 55.00/60.00


*VB RESORT - Beach*


		Code:
	

[B]VB RESORT - Beach[/B]


*VB RESORT - Pool*


		Code:
	

[B]VB RESORT - Pool[/B]


*VB RESORT – Other Services*


		Code:
	

[B] VB RESORT – Other Services [/B]
[code][B] On Site SPA [/B]
Disney Signature Package: $435. Signature VichyTreatment, Signature Massage and Signature Facial or Signature Mani Pedi.

Citrus Package $180 Citrus Vichy Shower scrub, 50 min Aroma Therapy Massage, or your choice of Facial (excludes Signature Facial).

Tropical Package $180 Same as Citrus only with Tropical...
cost in dollars 
15 mi 25 min 30/35 min 50 min 80 min
Massage 
Signature Massage 175
Hot Stone 125 165
Swedish Relaxation 105 145
Personalized Aromatherapy 115 155
Pressure Release 120 160
Maternity 110 150
Couples Price varies with selected treatment 
Verandah Chair 45 
Facials 
Signature Facial 165
Coconut Hydrating 105 
Blueberry Soy Firming 105 
Strawberry Rhubarb Replenishing 105 
Aloe Mint Soothing 105 
Citrus C Deep Cleansing 105 
A LA Carte 
Lip Exfoiliation and voluminzing 25 
Soothing eye treatment 30 
Vichy Shower Treatments 
Signature Vichy Treatment 165
Tropical Vichy Shower scrub 85 
Citrus Vichy Shower scrub 85 
Body Therapies 
Mango Enzyme Exfoilating Wrap 75 
Cucumber Mint Hydrating Wrap 75 
Hand and Foot Treatments 
Signature Spa Manicure 75 
Signature Spa Pedicure 95
Traditions Manicure 45 
Traditions Pedicure 45 
Traditions Mani-Pedi Combo 100
add French to mani or pedi for 10.00 
Tween Services 
Clean Tween Facial 65 
Calming Massage 65 
Ice Cream Manicure 35 
Ice Cream Pedicure 45


*VB RESORT – Cost of DVC Points and Dues*


		Code:
	

[B] RESORT – Cost of DVC Points and Dues [/B]


*WILDLIFE*


		Code:
	

[B]WILDLIFE[/B]


*LOCAL SHOPPING*


		Code:
	

[B]LOCAL SHOPPING[/B]


*WEATHER*


		Code:
	

[B]WEATHER[/B]


*NON-RESORT Restaurants*


		Code:
	

[B] NON-RESORT Restaurants [/B]


* NON-RESORT Spas *


		Code:
	

[B] NON-RESORT SPAS [/B]


* NON-RESORT Activities *


		Code:
	

[B] NON-RESORT Activities [/B]



*Resort Document Scans*


		Code:
	

[B]Area Restaurants[/B]
[url]http://i113.photobucket.com/albums/n219/arizonaborn/AreaRestaurants_Page_1.jpg[/url]

[url]http://i113.photobucket.com/albums/n219/arizonaborn/AreaRestaurants_Page_2.jpg[/url]

[url]http://i113.photobucket.com/albums/n219/arizonaborn/AreaRestaurants_Page_3.jpg[/url]

[url]http://i113.photobucket.com/albums/n219/arizonaborn/AreaRestaurants_Page_4.jpg[/url]

[B]Daily Activity Sheets[/B]
[url]http://i113.photobucket.com/albums/n219/arizonaborn/Daily_Activities_Page_1.jpg[/url]

[url]http://i113.photobucket.com/albums/n219/arizonaborn/Daily_Activities_Page_2.jpg[/url]

[B]Massage Information[/B]
[url]http://i113.photobucket.com/albums/n219/arizonaborn/MassageInfomation.jpg[/url]

[B]Room Service Menu[/B]
[url]http://i113.photobucket.com/albums/n219/arizonaborn/RoomServiceMenu_Page_1.jpg[/url]

[url]http://i113.photobucket.com/albums/n219/arizonaborn/RoomServiceMenu_Page_2.jpg[/url]
[B]
Shutters Menu for Breakfast[/B]
[url]http://i113.photobucket.com/albums/n219/arizonaborn/ShuttersBreakfastMenu_Page_1.jpg[/url]

[url]http://i113.photobucket.com/albums/n219/arizonaborn/ShuttersBreakfastMenu_Page_2.jpg[/url]

[B]Lunch[/B]
[url]http://i113.photobucket.com/albums/n219/arizonaborn/ShuttersLunchMenu_Page_1.jpg[/url]

[url]http://i113.photobucket.com/albums/n219/arizonaborn/ShuttersLunchMenu_Page_2.jpg[/url]
[B]
Dinner[/B]
[url]http://i113.photobucket.com/albums/n219/arizonaborn/ShuttersDinnerMenu_Page_1.jpg[/url]

[url]http://i113.photobucket.com/albums/n219/arizonaborn/ShuttersDinnerMenu_Page_2.jpg[/url]

[B]Dinner at Upscale Sonya's[/B]
[url]http://i113.photobucket.com/albums/n219/arizonaborn/SonyasMenu.jpg[/url]

[B]Special Member pricing[/B]
[url]http://i113.photobucket.com/albums/n219/arizonaborn/SpecialMemberPrivileges.jpg[/url]
[B]
Map of Surrounding area and interests[/B]
[url]http://i113.photobucket.com/albums/n219/arizonaborn/SurroundingAreaMap_Page_2.jpg[/url]
[url]http://i113.photobucket.com/albums/n219/arizonaborn/SurroundingAreaMap_Page_1.jpg[/url]
[B]VB resort map[/B]
[url]http://i113.photobucket.com/albums/n219/arizonaborn/VBMap.jpg[/url]



*Restaurant Reviews and Recommendations*


		Code:
	

Please send me reviews and recommendations.  Please keep them to 3 lines or less.



*Average Temps*


----------



## DisDaydreamer

I'm first reply 


Thank You, John!


----------



## dreamlinda

Yippee - a new year and a wonderful new thread


----------



## bobbiwoz

Thank you, thank you!

We'll be in VB,  June 10th and 11th!

Bobbi


----------



## lisareniff

Thanks John!  

I need to hang out with my VB friends a little more.  Here's a few pics (circa 2008) to get us in the VB mood....


----------



## gojoe

Love the Thread


----------



## photobob

OK I'll dive in too, not going to VB this year but love the resort. Here are a few of my photos:


----------



## lisareniff

Lovely pictures Bob.  Boy, it sure makes me want go to VB and leave all this snow in WNY.


----------



## AnnaS

Thank you for starting this thread for 2011.  Great info and pictures. 

We stayed at VB for the first time this past August and we loved it.  Can't wait to stay here again.


----------



## WAWDWLUVER

Thank you sooooo much for starting/continuing this thread!!  We'll be there April 28th & 29th for the first time!


----------



## backyardponder

Thanks to everyone for their encouragement.  Unfortunately we won't be able to make it to VB this year.  We borrowed all our points to do a 12 person 10 night stay at BWV a few months ago and we are doing HHI with some friends late in 2011.

Looking at the photos makes me want to re-look at things!

John


----------



## Hopefully

Thank You for stepping up and continuing the Vero Beach thread John!!
Our first trip was this past October and DH loved it so much we are going back again this year.
Thank You again


----------



## Belle and Rella's Dad

Just wanted to say thanks for doing this, I am pretty much a lurker on this, but it is my escape from the winter, we will be there from April 3rd to April 9th this year.  Rob, awesome job and John thanks again.

Tom


----------



## gojoe

Can't wait to go back


----------



## katdocnorf

I am so glad for this post.  I have been looking for more information on Vero Beach as I am starting deep planning for our first trip to Vero.  We will be there 4/18/11-4/23/11.  Can't wait...  I have been looking for menus and other items.  This is great...  THANKS


----------



## hpygrll

Love the pictures! We'll be there from June 11 - 18!

Jenny


----------



## debaudrn

Thanks for taking this on.  I am also an occaisional poster.  We will be in a 2 BR on 3/17 - 3/20.  I would be interested in taking beach chairs off anyones hands if they have them.  If I have to purchase some I would be willing to leave them with someone coming in after us too.


----------



## smacky1

Thanks for taking over!!  We are heading to Vero in Feb and I am so torn about what to do.  The dates I want 2/20 and 2/21 do not have an OVIR available which is my first choice.  They do have Studio's and garden views.  I booked the following week instead 2/27 and 2/28 to get the OVIR, but those dates dont work as well for us.  Im torn between the ocean view room or a better schedule.  Its just DH and I and it will be our first trip with no kids.  (our kids are 4 and 6).  We are also sailing the dream with the kids and have a balcony room so part of me thinks, Ill be ok with out an OV room at Vero.  Ahhh, what to do?????  Any input from anyone.  Ive only stayed at Vero once and it was in an OVIR.  Will I still love it in a studio?


----------



## Starr W.

We'll be down to VB 4/2-4/8 in a BEACH COTTAGE!


----------



## amblackmon

I am so excited to find this thread.  We are planning on going to VB around9/15/11-9/18/11 before we head to WDW.  We have never been to VB and have no idea what to expect.  I can't wait to plan...


----------



## bus driver

just came back stayed in the ovir 11/25-11/28 wife and myself room was fine for us we don't need a lot.as far as ocean view if you lean over the rail you will see the beach other than that you see water far away. it is not disney but was great way to relax pool was great. hard to get on beach big hill of sand to climb. beach was great, not a whole lot of shells there is 2 stores just at the end of the resort a pizza shop gooood stake samwitch, next to it sub shop it sell supplys and beer and wine fair price .if you go to camp fire there is a gate right there go out gate and at end make left you will see them hope it helps ps landed in orlando drove 528 to 95south took 1.30 hours


----------



## AKV707

Calling on Friday at the 7 month window to try to get an OVIR for 3 nights in July. Possible? This will be our first trip to Vero.


----------



## vbarry

Very excited! Will be there July 1-4! Then checking in at Bay Lake Tower!!


----------



## backyardponder

I have posted to the FAQ section of this thread the number of rooms at VB.  The information I have is:  VB has 18 dedicated 2BR's; 36 Lockoffs (each of which can be divided into a studio and a 1BR); 6 3BR Beach Cottages; and 112 Inn rooms.  

Does anybody know how many of the Inn rooms are OVIR?

Thanks!

John


----------



## backyardponder

smacky1 said:


> Thanks for taking over!!  We are heading to Vero in Feb and I am so torn about what to do.  The dates I want 2/20 and 2/21 do not have an OVIR available which is my first choice.  They do have Studio's and garden views.  I booked the following week instead 2/27 and 2/28 to get the OVIR, but those dates dont work as well for us.  Im torn between the ocean view room or a better schedule.  Its just DH and I and it will be our first trip with no kids.  (our kids are 4 and 6).  We are also sailing the dream with the kids and have a balcony room so part of me thinks, Ill be ok with out an OV room at Vero.  Ahhh, what to do?????  Any input from anyone.  Ive only stayed at Vero once and it was in an OVIR.  Will I still love it in a studio?



The last time I was at VB I had a 1br, first floor, with a view of vegetation.  Although I missed the ocean view, just being at VB was good enough.  Personally I'd take what I can get and wait list for the OVIR.  Good Luck!

John


----------



## backyardponder

amblackmon said:


> I am so excited to find this thread.  We are planning on going to VB around9/15/11-9/18/11 before we head to WDW.  We have never been to VB and have no idea what to expect.  I can't wait to plan...



amblackmon:  As soon as you firm up your dates, post them and I'll add you to the roll call.

John


----------



## smacky1

backyardponder said:


> The last time I was at VB I had a 1br, first floor, with a view of vegetation.  Although I missed the ocean view, just being at VB was good enough.  Personally I'd take what I can get and wait list for the OVIR.  Good Luck!
> 
> John



Thanks for the advice!  I did just that.  I took the garden view inn room so we could be in the Inn and wait listed for the Ocean View.  We are just thrilled to have a few nights away by ourselves!  Our dates are Feb 20-Feb 22.  Thanks again!


----------



## ont/ohana

Count us in for 2011, March 12 to March 18 OVIR


----------



## Sorcerer's Dad

Stopped by the resort today 11 Dec to  see what had been done to the sand at the beach.  Local paper had article a week or so ago saying that the "cliff" was going to be knocked down and the beach smoothed out.  For those wondering what I'm referring to, earlier storms had moved the sand around, causing a real cliff of sand in front of the resort - over eight feet high. 

To the north they've planted some beach grasses to help hold the sand in.  All the beach in front of the resort is in good shape - no more cliffs, just gentle slope to the water. I don't have a place to post the pics I took.  

If someone can post pics - drop me a pm with an email address and I'll send the pics. I took two from the boardwalk - one north and one south.

Lots of people out today at the pool - local temp close to 70 - slight breeze - barely a cloud in the sky.


----------



## briangib

Great photos all around. Thanks for bringing back some great memories.


----------



## starbox

Thanks for continuing the thread!!!!  We'll be back in Vero for the entire month of June this year. I'd love to meet some Disers. 

In a crazy twist, recently found out I'm related by marriage to the owner of the Driftwood Inn - it's a small world.  I think this means moving to Vero is my destiny!


----------



## backyardponder

starbox said:


> Thanks for continuing the thread!!!!  We'll be back in Vero for the entire month of June this year. I'd love to meet some Disers.
> 
> In a crazy twist, recently found out I'm related by marriage to the owner of the Driftwood Inn - it's a small world.  I think this means moving to Vero is my destiny!



Is that June 1 - 30?  Wow, that's quite a trip!


----------



## starbox

backyardponder said:


> Is that June 1 - 30?  Wow, that's quite a trip!



Yes - we will be in the same house we rented last year - in Sea Oaks which is next door to Disney's VBR.    I'm writing now when I'm not teaching, and there's nothing quite like writing while you watch the turtles pop their heads out of the ocean and contemplate coming ashore.


----------



## DVCconvert

First off -- a huge THANK YOU to you John for taking over the thread!
As I told Rob, I'm very busy and traveling alot this year, but if I can be of any help, I'd be happy too.

Secondly, a huge THANK YOU to Rob for all his hard work!  We're all thinking of you!

I hope to get back to VB next fall....time permitting!
Great photos! Keep 'em coming!!


----------



## DisDaydreamer

backyardponder said:


> Is that June 1 - 30?  Wow, that's quite a trip!



Pay no attention to starbox... she drank the Kool-aid years ago and DVC points (at VB) can't satisfy her needs now.  She has to rent entire homes for entire months now.  

I'm guessing maybe one more year (2012) of this and they'll be moving down there soon after.


----------



## dort

DisDaydreamer said:


> Pay no attention to starbox... she drank the Kool-aid years ago and DVC points (at VB) can't satisfy her needs now.  She has to rent entire homes for entire months now.
> 
> I'm guessing maybe one more year (2012) of this and they'll be moving down there soon after.




Whatever the koolaid was that Starbox had I must have had it someplace along the way, DH and I are renting for the month of May down there too!!!   Can't wait!!!  Ten days just wasn't enough!!


----------



## dreamlinda

dort said:


> Whatever the koolaid was that Starbox had I must have had it someplace along the way, DH and I are renting for the month of May down there too!!!   Can't wait!!!  Ten days just wasn't enough!!



Ok, stop - I am Christmas Green with envy!!  DH and I were just discussing yesterday if we could somehow swing purchasing "something" in the VB area.  We do love it there!!!


----------



## starbox

dort said:


> Whatever the koolaid was that Starbox had I must have had it someplace along the way, DH and I are renting for the month of May down there too!!!   Can't wait!!!  Ten days just wasn't enough!!



Woo-hoo! Are you renting the same house as us?


----------



## starbox

DisDaydreamer said:


> I'm guessing maybe one more year (2012) of this and they'll be moving down there soon after.



ETA Summer 2014. Standing guest-room invite for you and MB.


----------



## dort

starbox said:


> Woo-hoo! Are you renting the same house as us?



No, we're down the road a bit at Ocean Club, Sea Oaks didn't work for us, tried but no go, just the two of us, unless we can talk some friends into visiting!  If the condo is anything like the pics, we should be very happy


----------



## backyardponder

Dort:  I'll add you to the roll call.

Everybody else:  There is a roll call in the 1st post of the 1st page of this thread.  Post the dates you'll be at VB and I'll add you to it.

John


----------



## DisDaydreamer

starbox said:


> ETA Summer 2014. Standing guest-room invite for you and MB.



I'll remember this  

No joke, Really.


----------



## DisDaydreamer

dort said:


> No, we're down the road a bit at Ocean Club, Sea Oaks didn't work for us, tried but no go, just the two of us, unless we can talk some friends into visiting!  If the condo is anything like the pics, we should be very happy



Hope all is well...  Have a wonderful time.


----------



## dort

DisDaydreamer said:


> Hope all is well...  Have a wonderful time.



Rob, all is well, Happy Holidays to you and MB!! 
I'm sure we will have a great time, how can you not at VERO!!
dort


----------



## dort

backyardponder said:


> Dort:  I'll add you to the roll call.
> 
> Everybody else:  There is a roll call in the 1st post of the 1st page of this thread.  Post the dates you'll be at VB and I'll add you to it.
> 
> John



Thank you!!


----------



## DisDaydreamer

dort said:


> Rob, all is well, Happy Holidays to you and MB!!
> I'm sure we will have a great time, how can you not at VERO!!
> dort



Happy Holidays to you, Deb.


----------



## hmillerbarilla

Hello Everyone!  I'm new to the Vero thread... so here goes.

We're planning an OKW trip in Aug 2011 (currently booked at BCV but switching at 7 mo if available) and I'd love to add some days at Vero to this trip since we're driving from Chicago and will have a car. 

Thought we'd do it on the front end of the trip (if you think that's a good idea) and enjoy relaxing before the "fun" of a planned Disney trip begins!

Where do I want to stay?  We're 8 people: my parents, my sister (single) and my husband and me with our 3 kiddies (the youngest will be 1).  Do we want a 2 Bd?  Is that impossible to book?  or do we want these inn rooms that you all keep talking about?  I'm very confused and need some guidance!  Thank you!


----------



## backyardponder

Getting into VB in August is not impossible.  Call right at the 7 month window when they open.  Be willing to wait list and be flexible on the dates you want to be there.  

If your group is comfortable in a 2BR at WDW, you'll be comfortable in a 2BR at VB.  I'd go for that since you will then have the full kitchen.

If you can't get into the 2BR, then go for the Inn rooms and wait list the 2BR.  The Inn rooms are like a very nice motel room with 2 queen size beds in each one.


----------



## hmillerbarilla

backyardponder said:


> Getting into VB in August is not impossible.  Call right at the 7 month window when they open.  Be willing to wait list and be flexible on the dates you want to be there.
> 
> If your group is comfortable in a 2BR at WDW, you'll be comfortable in a 2BR at VB.  I'd go for that since you will then have the full kitchen.
> 
> If you can't get into the 2BR, then go for the Inn rooms and wait list the 2BR.  The Inn rooms are like a very nice motel room with 2 queen size beds in each one.



Thanks for the info.  We do usually stay in a 2 BD at WDW so I think that would be fine here too.  Are those villas located in the main building?  Or is that only the inn rooms?  The beach cottages are out of the question, right?  Those get booked by owners I assume.


----------



## backyardponder

If you have enough points, I'd try for the beach cottage.  I've never been in one, but they look fantastic.

The only rooms in the main building are the Inn rooms.  The 2BR's, 1BR's, and studios are all in separate buildings.  VB is a very small resort, especially compared to those at WDW.  All the buildings are really close to each other.  You'll be happy where ever you stay there.


----------



## hmillerbarilla

The beach cottage sounds wonderful, but I looked up the points and they are a bit too high for right now.  Maybe if we stay there and LOVE it we'd try it in the future.

So, are all the restaurants in the main building?  I'll have to look up a map of the property to figure out the location of everything.  Being in the main building sounds really nice, but my sister is pushing for a 2 BD since she likes the extra space.

This will be fun to plan!  Thanks for your help.  Plus, I just noticed you're in Naperville.  We're in Wheaton!


----------



## dreamlinda

hmillerbarilla said:


> The beach cottage sounds wonderful, but I looked up the points and they are a bit too high for right now.  Maybe if we stay there and LOVE it we'd try it in the future.
> 
> So, are all the restaurants in the main building?  I'll have to look up a map of the property to figure out the location of everything.  Being in the main building sounds really nice, but my sister is pushing for a 2 BD since she likes the extra space.
> 
> This will be fun to plan!  Thanks for your help.  Plus, I just noticed you're in Naperville.  We're in Wheaton!



I hope you love this resort, my DH and I certainly do!!  Back on page one you will find a description of the property restaurants and links to them.  Yes, they are all in the main building, with one QS at the pool.  Check out this page, it is loaded with great information, and have a great tinme!!


----------



## backyardponder

hmillerbarilla said:


> I just noticed you're in Naperville.  We're in Wheaton!



Hi neighbor!  Did you see me just wave?  We're on the far SE side of Naperville (87th & Naper Blvd).


----------



## primecap

small world. we're at 87th and rte 59.


----------



## backyardponder

primecap said:


> small world. we're at 87th and rte 59.



Waving that way too!


----------



## backyardponder

Here's the current 2011 Roll Call:

2/20 – 2/22 smacky1
3/12 – 3/18 ont/ohana
3/17 – 3/20 debaudrn
4/2 – 4/8 Starr W.
4/3 - 4/9 Belle and Rella's Dad
4/18 - 4/23 katdocnorf
4/28 - 4/29 wawdwluver
5/1 – 5/30 dort (off site)
6/1 – 6/30 starbox (off site)
6/10 - 6/11 bobbiwoz
6/11 – 6/18 hpygrll
7/1 – 7/4 vbarry


----------



## bobbiwoz

We actually leave the resort on June 12th.   The 2 nights will be better than none.  In 2012, I'm hoping for a 5 night BC stay!  We added 50 extra VB points this year to make it possible!


----------



## DisDaydreamer

Bump... Page 2 is not acceptable.


----------



## iloveokw

We are staying for two nights before our Disney Dream 5 night cruise.  We love relaxing at Vero!


----------



## MrShiny

We will be there for the first time July 13-15, between a stay at AKL Concierge and Disney Dream 4 night.  CANNOT WAIT!  Youngest loves nature so i am sure she will want to stay there forever!

And for you Naperville/Wheaton folks I see, I work in Lisle on Warrenville right by Yackley (live a bit away in the city near Oak Park).


----------



## smacky1

Can anyone tell me about the running path at the resort.  I saw it listed somewhere, but I cant find any other information on it.  Is it a dirt path or paved and about how long is it.  Thanks.  Also, is the main road in front of the resort too busy to run on?  Id be looking to run about a 5 mile loop.


----------



## DisneyDuo

We'll be at VB OVIR for the first time, staying for a few days before the Dream Maiden Voyage.

Will arrive Jan 23rd, leave the 26th.  Looking forward to a few relaxing days to get into vacation mode 

Praying for warm weather - it's too cold up here in PA!!!!

Happy New Year, everyone!

Lin


----------



## byejou

We are cruising on the Dream May 1 and want to do 2 nights either wdw or Vero.  We have Jambo booked and plan to take limo to port.  We are cruising with neighbors so its 4 adults and 4 children.  We would like to stay at Vero before but the transfer/car rental is challenging us.  Anyone with travel ideas from MCO to Vero then to Port.


----------



## Mahusky

Thanks for this starting this thread up again!   

Bummed we won't be heading back agian in Feb this year (breaks a 8 year stretch ) ...  on bright side we will be back in August (8/6 - 8/13)and we got a beach cottage!

Maybe a long weekend in March....  we will see how bad our winter here is this year and how desperate I am to find HOT weather.


----------



## backyardponder

iloveokw said:


> We are staying for two nights before our Disney Dream 5 night cruise.  We love relaxing at Vero!



If you'll post your dates, I'll add them to the roll call.

Edited:  Never mind, I see you sent me a PM.  I"ve added you to the rollcall!

John


----------



## backyardponder

byejou said:


> We are cruising on the Dream May 1 and want to do 2 nights either wdw or Vero.  We have Jambo booked and plan to take limo to port.  We are cruising with neighbors so its 4 adults and 4 children.  We would like to stay at Vero before but the transfer/car rental is challenging us.  Anyone with travel ideas from MCO to Vero then to Port.



Whenever I've cruised and had a rental car I've been able to drop the car off near the port and gotten a free shuttle from the car rental place to the ship.  I've never cruised out of the Disney port, but you might want to check into it.  Seems like a mini van or 2 cars for your group.


----------



## backyardponder

smacky1 said:


> Can anyone tell me about the running path at the resort.  I saw it listed somewhere, but I cant find any other information on it.  Is it a dirt path or paved and about how long is it.  Thanks.  Also, is the main road in front of the resort too busy to run on?  Id be looking to run about a 5 mile loop.



Anybody able to answer this?  Our son, who runs marathons and is a professional soccer referee (MLS AR) in addition to his real job, does all the running for our family!


----------



## backyardponder

Updated Roll Call:

1/23 – 1-26 DisneyDuo
2/20 – 2/22 smacky1
3/12 – 3/18 ont/ohana
3/17 – 3/20 debaudrn
4/2 – 4/8 Starr W.
4/3 - 4/9 Belle and Rella's Dad
4/18 - 4/23 katdocnorf
4/28 - 4/29 wawdwluver
5/1 – 5/30 dort (off site)
6/1 – 6/30 starbox (off site)
6/10 - 6/12 bobbiwoz
6/11 – 6/18 hpygrll
6/24 – 6/25 iloveokw
7/1 – 7/4 vbarry
7/13 – 7/15 MrShiny
8/6 – 8/13 Mahusky


----------



## Silly Little Pixie

smacky1 said:


> Can anyone tell me about the running path at the resort.  I saw it listed somewhere, but I cant find any other information on it.  Is it a dirt path or paved and about how long is it.  Thanks.  Also, is the main road in front of the resort too busy to run on?  Id be looking to run about a 5 mile loop.



I ran 8 miles on Thanksgiving day at Vero. I couldn't find anything about a running path, so I just went out to the main road (A1A) and ran down that. It has a sidewalk well away from the road so it was safe. I saw plenty of runners and bicyclists. Just run early because it got HOT and there was no shade! I ended up cutting back to a beach access, and running out the rest of my run in the ocean. Darn. 



byejou said:


> We are cruising on the Dream May 1 and want to do 2 nights either wdw or Vero.  We have Jambo booked and plan to take limo to port.  We are cruising with neighbors so its 4 adults and 4 children.  We would like to stay at Vero before but the transfer/car rental is challenging us.  Anyone with travel ideas from MCO to Vero then to Port.



Do Vero! Do Vero! We did 2 nights there after our b2b on the Wonder and it was fantastic. We rented a car when we left the ship and kept it at Vero. That was nice because we stopped and got groceries after checking in. Bell services kept them cold for us while we waited for our room to be ready. We returned the car at MCO when we flew out. Look for coupon codes, I got a good one and kept the rental to a minimum. Budget was quick and easy to deal with at the Port. They pick you all up from the ship on the shuttle, take you to the rental agency just a mile or two away. Get in your car and go! they even have car seats for rent if you need those.


----------



## mickeywho?

A new year and a new trip to look forward to. You can add us to the ROLLCALL PLEASE! Myself, DH, DS13 & DS9 will be there March 12-19!!! Can't wait!
It'll be our first trip to Vero and we are soooo looking forward to it! I'll have to start looking at all the restaurant reviews and enjoy not having to plan all of our days at parks! 
We're staying in a OVIR as we were tight on points (just had a big trip with the inlaws in October). But if it's as great as everyone says we may end up buying a contract or looking for a house there for a trip this summer.
Anyone have any must-do recommendations for activities for our boys on their own or for the four of us together?


----------



## ont/ohana

mickeywho? said:


> A new year and a new trip to look forward to. You can add us to the ROLLCALL PLEASE! Myself, DH, DS13 & DS9 will be there March 12-19!!! Can't wait!
> It'll be our first trip to Vero and we are soooo looking forward to it! I'll have to start looking at all the restaurant reviews and enjoy not having to plan all of our days at parks!
> We're staying in a OVIR as we were tight on points (just had a big trip with the inlaws in October). But if it's as great as everyone says we may end up buying a contract or looking for a house there for a trip this summer.
> Anyone have any must-do recommendations for activities for our boys on their own or for the four of us together?



See you there.  We will be there from the 12th to 18th of March.  Just up the QEW in Stoney Creek.  3 famlies all in OVIR.


----------



## ont/ohana

Our DD13 and DD10 both love Vero activities.  They spend the week doing everything they can.  They do archery, play tennis, basketball and soccer.  This year DD13 will do the introduction to SCUBA if they still offer it in the pool.  DD10 enjoys the mini golf and ping pong.  

March will not come soon enough for all of us


----------



## mickeywho?

ont/ohana said:


> See you there.  We will be there from the 12th to 18th of March.  Just up the QEW in Stoney Creek.  3 famlies all in OVIR.



Yay! Some fellow Canucks to chat with by the pool! March Break can't get here fast enough!!!


----------



## BernW

We will also be at Vero Beach from March 11-15 then heading over to AKV. We will be staying in an OVIR also. Hope to see some of my fellow Ontarian's there. Can't wait.


----------



## backyardponder

Rollcall updated with the March invasion by the Canadians!

1/23 – 1-26 DisneyDuo
2/20 – 2/22 smacky1
3/11 – 3/15 BernW
3/12 – 3/18 ont/ohana
3/12 – 3/19 mickeywho?
3/17 – 3/20 debaudrn
4/2 – 4/8 Starr W.
4/3 - 4/9 Belle and Rella's Dad
4/18 - 4/23 katdocnorf
4/28 - 4/29 wawdwluver
5/1 – 5/30 dort (off site)
6/1 – 6/30 starbox (off site)
6/10 - 6/12 bobbiwoz
6/11 – 6/18 hpygrll
6/24 – 6/25 iloveokw
7/1 – 7/4 vbarry
7/13 – 7/15 MrShiny
8/6 – 8/13 Mahusky


----------



## smacky1

Silly Little Pixie said:


> I ran 8 miles on Thanksgiving day at Vero. I couldn't find anything about a running path, so I just went out to the main road (A1A) and ran down that. It has a sidewalk well away from the road so it was safe. I saw plenty of runners and bicyclists. Just run early because it got HOT and there was no shade! I ended up cutting back to a beach access, and running out the rest of my run in the ocean. Darn.



Perfect!  Thanks so much!


----------



## dis2cruise

We're going  thursday, may 26 to Tuesday, may 31 we booked a one bedroom!


----------



## TinklednPants

Has any business taken over Boppys Beach Market or is it laying vacant?


----------



## mittelst

Count us in for 6/27-7/6!

This will be our first trip to Vero (mom and 15yo daughter).  Hoping we can handle the July heat and humidity.

I've got a Studio for 3 nights, then a 1 bdrm.  There were ocean view inn rooms available (same number of points as studio).  I chose the studio for the extra room (especially when sofa bed is folded up).  Any strong recommendations to switch to OVIR?

Do they really still charge for internet?  That would be kind of a bummer.

Thanks!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

mittelst said:


> Any strong recommendations to switch to OVIR?
> 
> Do they really still charge for internet?  That would be kind of a bummer.
> 
> Thanks!



The VIEW!!!    I am not a VB expert and have only stayed once but that was in an OVIR and the views are wonderful.  I have my second stay coming this weekend and had a choice of rooms.  I took the OVIR again even though the studio layout would work a bit better for me.  You can't get that view from a studio.

No charge for internet.  It's wireless and you will be given an access code at check in.  No DVC resort charges its members for internet but they do charge cash stays (non-members).


----------



## backyardponder

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I have my second stay coming this weekend and had a choice of rooms.  I took the OVIR again even though the studio layout would work a bit better for me.  You can't get that view from a studio.



If you would like to be added to the roll call, please post or PM me the exact dates.

Updated rollcall:
1/21  1/26 bethsg
1/23  1-26 DisneyDuo
2/20  2/22 smacky1
3/11  3/15 BernW
3/12  3/18 ont/ohana
3/12  3/19 mickeywho?
3/17  3/20 debaudrn
4/2  4/8 Starr W.
4/3 - 4/9 Belle and Rella's Dad
4/18 - 4/23 katdocnorf
4/28 - 4/29 wawdwluver
5/1  5/30 dort (off site)
5/26  5-31 dis2cruise
6/1  6/30 starbox (off site)
6/10 - 6/12 bobbiwoz
6/11  6/18 hpygrll
6/24  6/25 iloveokw
6/27  7/6 mittelst
7/1  7/4 vbarry
7/13  7/15 MrShiny
8/6  8/13 Mahusky


----------



## mic_KY_mouses

When we were there in October they changed the wireless passcode every few days........FYI in case they forget to tell you.  We are members and it was free, but we had to call for the new passcode midway through our stay.


----------



## Lenc324

Will be there 6-12


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

backyardponder said:


> If you would like to be added to the roll call, please post or PM me the exact dates.



I'll be there the 7th-9th!


----------



## ELKHUNTER

After three winter trips to the world just departed on 12/27, its time for a warm weather venture. In june of 2012 if plans change on Aulani we will be heading to VB for the first time, probably pre WDW. Its eighteen months away and already getting anxious. How hard is it to get a beach cottage for the last days of May, first days of June? TIA.


----------



## Brandis

Two Swiss guys being there from Jan. 15 to 18, 2011. We're booked in a Ocean View Inn Room. Before, we stay 3 nights at AKV. We'll be there in 6 days! 

First visit to Vero and looking forward to a relaxing stay!

BTW, could someone repost the complete link to the Google map with local attractions from Page 1? Tried to copy it out and it looks like it wasn't complete.

Any recommendations for good breakfast / dinner places in the area?

Marc & Walter


----------



## gojoe

http://www.visitflorida.com/vero_beach

http://www.verobeach.com/


----------



## backyardponder

Lenc324 said:


> Will be there 6-12



I've put you down as arriving 6-12.  When do you leave?

I've updated the roll call on post #1 of this thread.

John


----------



## mittelst

mic_KY_mouses said:


> When we were there in October they changed the wireless passcode every few days........FYI in case they forget to tell you.  We are members and it was free, but we had to call for the new passcode midway through our stay.



Perhaps the FAQ on page 1 of this post could be modified to note that there is not charge for internet for DVC members?


----------



## ajkmom3

We'll be there 2/18-2/21/11!


----------



## DisDaydreamer

Here is a LINK to a thread posted by Melynny listing the current SPA prices at VB for those who missed it.


----------



## DisDaydreamer

I FOUND IT!

starbox's original VB Adoration thread from 5 years ago.  

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1431524&highlight=vero+beach+adoration+thread


----------



## jjharts

We will be there 3/28 - 4/1....can't wait!!


----------



## backyardponder

DisDaydreamer said:


> I FOUND IT!
> 
> starbox's original VB Adoration thread from 5 years ago.
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1431524&highlight=vero+beach+adoration+thread



Wow, thanks Rob!  I've put it onto post 1.

John


----------



## backyardponder

*HELP NEEDED!!!*

Over the next couple of weeks I will be working to update and reformat some of the information on post #1 of this thread.  I plan to break apart the FAQ section into multiple sections, like Restaurant Reviews, Internet access, local activities, spa, etc. 

Right now I need lots of input from visitors on Restaurant Reviews and Internet access. 

For Restaurant Reviews, please post or send me a PM with a short (no more than 2 or 3 lines) review.  A couple of examples might be "Great Seafood, wonderful view, service good but not great, reservations needed" or "The menu called it steak but I called it shoe leather".

For Internet access, since VB is wireless, the quality of the wireless signal plus either your room number or an approximate location of your room.

Also approximately when you were at VB.  The more current the reports, the better.

THANKS!

John


----------



## backyardponder

Updated Rollcall:

1/7 – 1/9 KAT4DISNEY
1/15 – 1/18 Brandis
1/21 – 1/26 bethsg
1/23 – 1-26 DisneyDuo
2/18 – 2/21 ajkmom3
2/20 – 2/22 smacky1
3/11 – 3/15 BernW
3/12 – 3/18 ont/ohana
3/12 – 3/19 mickeywho?
3/17 – 3/20 debaudrn
3/28 – 4/1 jjharts
4/2 – 4/8 Starr W.
4/3 - 4/9 Belle and Rella's Dad
4/18 - 4/23 katdocnorf
4/28 - 4/29 wawdwluver
5/1 – 5/30 dort (off site)
5/25 – 5-29 cmctammyg
5/26 – 5-31 dis2cruise
6/1 – 6/30 starbox (off site)
6/10 - 6/12 bobbiwoz
6/11 – 6/18 hpygrll
6/12 Lenc324
6/24 – 6/25 iloveokw
6/27 – 7/6 mittelst
7/1 – 7/4 vbarry
7/13 – 7/15 MrShiny
8/6 – 8/13 Mahusky


----------



## sarahk0204

We're going to try the Goofy's character breakfast at Shutters.  Just made an ADR.

We will be there 6/10-6/12.


----------



## JanDave

Hello All!  First time I have posted on the DVC boards!  Glad it's on this thread.  My DH, DD, Ds-i-l, and I will be at VB 5/25-5/28 to celebrate my
60th birthday!  Can't wait to spend time at this beautiful resort.  We stopped by VB and had lunch there the day we got off the Disney Wonder last November.  Fell in love with the resort, views and atmosphere.  

Jan


----------



## Jump4Joy8390

We will be at Vero Beach from 3/7 to 3/10!  Just a short stay before we embark on the Disney Dream!  We were at VB in 2009, loved it, and can't wait to be there again!


----------



## backyardponder

Updated Rollcall:

1/7 – 1/9 KAT4DISNEY
1/15 – 1/18 Brandis
1/21 – 1/26 bethsg
1/23 – 1-26 DisneyDuo
2/18 – 2/21 ajkmom3
2/20 – 2/22 smacky1
3/7 – 3/10 Jump4Joy8390
3/11 – 3/15 BernW
3/12 – 3/18 ont/ohana
3/12 – 3/19 mickeywho?
3/17 – 3/20 debaudrn
3/28 – 4/1 jjharts
4/2 – 4/8 Starr W.
4/3 - 4/9 Belle and Rella's Dad
4/18 - 4/23 katdocnorf
4/28 - 4/29 wawdwluver
5/1 – 5/30 dort (off site)
5/25 – 5-29 cmctammyg
5/25 – 5/28 JanDave
5/26 – 5-31 dis2cruise
6/1 – 6/30 starbox (off site)
6/10 - 6/12 bobbiwoz
6/10 – 6/12 sarahk0204
6/11 – 6/18 hpygrll
6/12 Lenc324
6/24 – 6/25 iloveokw
6/27 – 7/6 mittelst
7/1 – 7/4 vbarry
7/13 – 7/15 MrShiny
8/6 – 8/13 Mahusky


----------



## hardingk

Add us too! We'll be there 3/26-3/28!


----------



## DisDaydreamer

Bump


----------



## FormrCastMbr

Hi.  We are going to Vero for the first time 7/15 - 7/22 staying in an OVIR.  Yay!  Thank you for compiling all this wonderful information.  I am looking forward to sharing what I have learned during my trip here as well.  I have been looking into the different restaurants in the area and have become a fan of several on Facebook and they have wonderful daily specials.  Can't wait to try them!


----------



## Mahusky

Ok I have a VB problem...  we broke our Feb tradition not going this year......  buuuuttttt   couldn't stand it any longer.  We will be going Apr 16 - 21st!!!!


----------



## delauzons

Please add my family to the rollcall.  We will be at VB from 2/16-2/23.  Can't wait!  Really had fun last year!  Hoping for warmer weather though!
The delauzon family screen name delauzons.  Thanks!


----------



## floridafam

Not sure if this will impact anyone driving from WDW to Vero.

http://www.clickorlando.com/news/26585150/detail.html


----------



## scootert

Anyone know if you can store refrigerated items if you check in and your room isn't ready?    I seem to remember reading somewhere that they didn't do that at Vero.   Thanks


----------



## backyardponder

floridafam said:


> Not sure if this will impact anyone driving from WDW to Vero.
> 
> http://www.clickorlando.com/news/26585150/detail.html



Thanks for the information floridafam.

Looking at other reports, the bridge impacted is on HWY 528 which runs between Orlando and Port Canaveral.  This could impact folks who want to drive along the coast on A1A.  It does appear, however, they have made one of the spans 2 way, so there are both east and west bound lanes available, although traffic may be delayed.

Floridafam:  As you hear of other things, please let us know!

Thanks,

John


----------



## backyardponder

I've been sick for a few days...here's the updated rollcall:

1/7 – 1/9 KAT4DISNEY
1/15 – 1/18 Brandis
1/21 – 1/26 bethsg
1/23 – 1-26 DisneyDuo
2/16 – 2/23 delauzons
2/18 – 2/21 ajkmom3
2/20 – 2/22 smacky1
3/7 – 3/10 Jump4Joy8390
3/11 – 3/15 BernW
3/12 – 3/18 ont/ohana
3/12 – 3/19 mickeywho?
3/17 – 3/20 debaudrn
3/26 – 3/28 hardingk
3/28 – 4/1 jjharts
4/2 – 4/8 Starr W.
4/3 - 4/9 Belle and Rella's Dad
4/16 – 4/21 Mahusky
4/18 - 4/23 katdocnorf
4/28 - 4/29 wawdwluver
5/1 – 5/30 dort (off site)
5/25 – 5-29 cmctammyg
5/25 – 5/28 JanDave
5/26 – 5-31 dis2cruise
6/1 – 6/30 starbox (off site)
6/10 - 6/12 bobbiwoz
6/10 – 6/12 sarahk0204
6/11 – 6/18 hpygrll
6/12 Lenc324
6/24 – 6/25 iloveokw
6/27 – 7/6 mittelst
7/1 – 7/4 vbarry
7/13 – 7/15 MrShiny
7/15 – 7/22 FormrCastMbr
8/6 – 8/13 Mahusky


----------



## DisDaydreamer

scootert said:


> Anyone know if you can store refrigerated items if you check in and your room isn't ready?    I seem to remember reading somewhere that they didn't do that at Vero.   Thanks



Yes, they have one or two refrigerators available in the Bell's storage area to store groceries and such.  We always check in and then head to the Publix to get groceries.  If our room isn't ready by the time we get back they put the cold goods in the fridge/freezer and store the rest for us.


----------



## scootert

DisDaydreamer said:


> Yes, they have one or two refrigerators available in the Bell's storage area to store groceries and such.  We always check in and then head to the Publix to get groceries.  If our room isn't ready by the time we get back they put the cold goods in the fridge/freezer and store the rest for us.



Thanks so much -- that's great news.  This means we can get all our grocery shopping done and check in without worrying about the cold stuff.


----------



## Bose

We have a beach cottage from March 12 until March 20, 2011. Does anyone have any recommendations for public golf courses in close proximity to Disney Vero Beach Resort? Any deals?


----------



## Muushka

Wow!!  Quite a thread!  And I see some good friends of mine over here.

We are contemplating a first time stay at your lovely resort in early November.  We are going on a cruise first and thought this might be fun afterwards.  Probably going to get a 1 BR provided we can book in the 7 month window.  Hopefully it won't be full!  I look forward to gathering information.  And thank you to the Thread Starter extraordinaire for such a fine thread!

Just wondering, OVIR ?ocean view inn rooms?  Are these always studios?  With the 1 BR where are these typically located?  Views?  Thanks!


----------



## hardingk

Thanks for all the great information! Looking forward to our trip!


----------



## Famvaca

Thanks


----------



## DisDaydreamer

Muushka said:


> Just wondering, OVIR ?ocean view inn rooms?  Are these always studios?  With the 1 BR where are these typically located?  Views?  Thanks!



The OVIRs are similar to a studio, but they are only in the "Inn" bulding and they have two queen beds instead of a king bed and sleeper sofa in the studios.

The 1 bdrms are in the three villa buildings.  These buildings are U shaped with the bottom of the U facing the ocean.  Views are limited by vegetation for sure, and also beach cottages block some view... third floor is best.  Here is the layout.

There are three floors per building (elevators are included).  The blue units are dedicated 2 bdrm.  The pinks are 1 bdrm units and the purple are studios.  The combination of a 1 bdrm and a studio makes a 2 bdrm lock-off unit.






Thought I would add the resort layout too.








Hope that helps


----------



## backyardponder

Bose said:


> We have a beach cottage from March 12 until March 20, 2011. Does anyone have any recommendations for public golf courses in close proximity to Disney Vero Beach Resort? Any deals?



Here's a couple of links to local information.  Lots of golf information in them.

http://www.verobeach.com/
http://www.visitflorida.com/vero_beach


----------



## canals68

Thanks for keeping the string alive. I always reference it before Vero trips. We always have a great time at Vero. It might be #1 on our list.


----------



## Muushka

DisDaydreamer said:


> snip.....
> Hope that helps



It sure does, thank you very much!


----------



## conciergekelly

Add me to the Roll call. We are going in April for my dd spring break for a week and the week after Christmas!  I have a great local photographer lined up to get dd senior pictures done there!. I'm sure that she will find some great locations!  We love it there!


----------



## Lenc324

June 12th


----------



## backyardponder

conciergekelly said:


> Add me to the Roll call. We are going in April for my dd spring break for a week and the week after Christmas!  I have a great local photographer lined up to get dd senior pictures done there!. I'm sure that she will find some great locations!  We love it there!



Could you post the dates you'll be there?

Thanks!

John


----------



## backyardponder

Lenc324 said:


> June 12th



I'll put you down for 1 night.  If you are going to be there longer, please post the dates.

Thanks!

John


----------



## conciergekelly

4/3-4/9. Thanks


----------



## irish dancer

Please add us to the roll call, we'll be in Vero 6/11-15 in a 1br.  This will be our first time at the resort and we're all very excited!!


----------



## pit303

Please add us to the roll call, we will be at VB Mar 9-13 in GVIR we are waitlisted for a OVIR. This will also be our 1st time at VB


----------



## ajkmom3

Hi, this will be our second visit to VB--first time w/ kids.  My question is how do you know what type of room you will have?  My reservation printout says *dedicated 2-bedroom*.  So, does that mean we will be in the inn or in the cottages?  Not a big deal because we'll be thrilled to see sand instead of snow, but just wondering.  

Also, we realized a couple of weeks ago that the Daytona 500 was the weekend we were coming (duh, busy planning other stuff and completely missed it).  So, DH & DS11 got tickets and are driving up to Daytona from VB on Sunday.  Any tips on driving to Daytona--is it really bad on race weekend? Also praying no rain so I'm not left with DD7 & DS3 at resort with little to do and no car.  DS3 is too young for a lot of the activities.  Most say 4 and up.  

Any tips would be great!  Thanks!


----------



## DisDaydreamer

ajkmom3 said:


> Hi, this will be our second visit to VB--first time w/ kids.  My question is how do you know what type of room you will have?  My reservation printout says *dedicated 2-bedroom*.  So, does that mean we will be in the inn or in the cottages?  Not a big deal because we'll be thrilled to see sand instead of snow, but just wondering.
> 
> Also, we realized a couple of weeks ago that the Daytona 500 was the weekend we were coming (duh, busy planning other stuff and completely missed it).  So, DH & DS11 got tickets and are driving up to Daytona from VB on Sunday.  Any tips on driving to Daytona--is it really bad on race weekend? Also praying no rain so I'm not left with DD7 & DS3 at resort with little to do and no car.  DS3 is too young for a lot of the activities.  Most say 4 and up.
> 
> Any tips would be great!  Thanks!



You will be in one of the villa buildings.  Go back to POST #116 to see the layout.

Driving tips.... Leave early?  I don't really know.


----------



## ajkmom3

Thanks for the info.


----------



## DisneyDuo

Just back from our first trip to Vero (for 3 days preceding the maiden voyage of the Disney Dream) 

Loved Vero, it's our new favorite non-WDW resort!!!  Had a OVIR, definitely worth the points, what a view!  We never left the resort, ate all our meals there.  Great food, and the friendliest Disney Cast Members we've ever met.

We'll be back 

Blessings - Lin


----------



## MrShiny

DisneyDuo said:


> Just back from our first trip to Vero (for 3 days preceding the maiden voyage of the Disney Dream)
> 
> Loved Vero, it's our new favorite non-WDW resort!!!  Had a OVIR, definitely worth the points, what a view!  We never left the resort, ate all our meals there.  Great food, and the friendliest Disney Cast Members we've ever met.
> 
> We'll be back
> 
> Blessings - Lin



I'm doing that in July!  AKV, VB OVIR, Dream.  How long did it take you to get from VB to Port Canaveral? What time did you get to the port?


----------



## bobbiwoz

DisneyDuo said:


> Just back from our first trip to Vero (for 3 days preceding the maiden voyage of the Disney Dream)
> 
> Loved Vero, it's our new favorite non-WDW resort!!!  Had a OVIR, definitely worth the points, what a view!  We never left the resort, ate all our meals there.  Great food, and the friendliest Disney Cast Members we've ever met.
> 
> We'll be back
> 
> Blessings - Lin



Have you done a Trip Report on the Disney Dream!  We have a long way to go before our Dream Cruise, but I enjoy reading what others have to say!

Even DH, who is not a beach person, loves VB resort because he relaxes there more than at any of the other DVCs!He was the motivation for us buying points there.  We love to take our family there and stay in a BC!

Bobbi


----------



## backyardponder

Updated roll call:

1/7 – 1/9 KAT4DISNEY
1/15 – 1/18 Brandis
1/21 – 1/26 bethsg
1/23 – 1-26 DisneyDuo
2/16 – 2/23 delauzons
2/18 – 2/21 ajkmom3
2/20 – 2/22 smacky1
3/7 – 3/10 Jump4Joy8390
3/9 – 3/13 pit303
3/11 – 3/15 BernW
3/12 – 3/18 ont/ohana
3/12 – 3/19 mickeywho?
3/12 – 3/20 Bose
3/17 – 3/20 debaudrn
3/26 – 3/28 hardingk
3/28 – 4/1 jjharts
4/2 – 4/8 Starr W.
4/3 - 4/9 Belle and Rella's Dad
4/3 – 4/9 conciergekelly
4/16 – 4/21 Mahusky
4/18 - 4/23 katdocnorf
4/28 - 4/29 wawdwluver
5/1 – 5/30 dort (off site)
5/25 – 5-29 cmctammyg
5/25 – 5/28 JanDave
5/26 – 5-31 dis2cruise
6/1 – 6/30 starbox (off site)
6/10 - 6/12 bobbiwoz
6/10 – 6/12 sarahk0204
6/11 – 6/15 irish_dancer
6/11 – 6/18 hpygrll
6/12 Lenc324
6/24 – 6/25 iloveokw
6/27 – 7/6 mittelst
7/1 – 7/4 vbarry
7/13 – 7/15 MrShiny
7/15 – 7/22 FormrCastMbr
8/6 – 8/13 Mahusky


----------



## DisneyDuo

It took just over an hour to get to the port going straight up A1A.  We got there about 9:30 - had to wait in line because they didn't start letting us in until almost 10:30!

No trip report yet, we're at the parks now and don't have time for more than a quick check in.  I'll be glad to answer any specific questions on the Dream, though 

Blessings - Lin


----------



## Kadorto

We'll be there 3/27-4/1..  our last visit was in 2008...  it's been way too long!!


----------



## bfrosty

Is Vero Beach for kids?  The wife wants to visit and we've heard a lot of great things about.  My feelings are that it's a very relaxing resort like HHI....which we visited a couple years ago and luv'd it!!!

Thanks,
Bfrosty


----------



## Kadorto

smacky1 said:


> Can anyone tell me about the running path at the resort.  I saw it listed somewhere, but I cant find any other information on it.  Is it a dirt path or paved and about how long is it.  Thanks.  Also, is the main road in front of the resort too busy to run on?  Id be looking to run about a 5 mile loop.



Check at Eb and Flo's..  they have a recommended bike route that's perfect for running.  It goes about a mile or so, south of the resort and then cuts back west to a loop that takes you along a small canal, and then back to the resort.  It's probably close to five miles..   Another good run is through the bird sanctuary north of the resort.


----------



## tinkerfan1

We will be there June 18 through 21, checking out on the 22nd, for our first visit to Vero Beach.  We are REALLY looking forward to it.  We (DH and I) grew up in South Florida but haven't been to a beach in years and our teenagers haven't been since they were little boys.  We are going to BLT for a few days after this trip.  A relaxing, stress free vacation is so very much needed for this family!!!


----------



## tinkerfan1

Also, I meant to ask...  You say that reservations are suggested for Shutters.  Is that something you need to make months in advance like the dining reservations at the parks?  How far in advance should we make them?


----------



## Bose

Bose said:


> We have a beach cottage from March 12 until March 20, 2011. Does anyone have any recommendations for public golf courses in close proximity to Disney Vero Beach Resort? Any deals?



I have found a few public 18 hole golf courses within an hours drive of Disney's Vero Beach Resort. I have listed them below. If anyone else has any other suggestions, let me know.

Sandridge Golf Club 
5300 73rd Street
Vero Beach, FL 32967
772-770-5000
www.sandridgegc.com
Lakes Course
Dunes Course
5 miles from Disney's Vero Beach Resort

Sebastian Municipal Golf Course
101 Airport Drive East
Sebastian, FL  32958
772-589-6801
www.sebastiangolfcourse.org
10 miles from Disney's Vero Beach Resort

The Club At Pointe West
7510 14th Lane
Vero Beach, FL 32966
772-770-3401
www.theclubatpointewest.com
18 miles from Disney's Vero Beach Resort

Fairwinds Golf Course
4400 Fairwinds Drive
Fort Pierce, FL 34946
772-462-1955
www.stlucieco.gov/fairwinds
21 miles from Disney's Vero Beach Resort

St. James Golf Club
7900 Selvitz Road
Port Saint Lucie, FL 34983
772- 336-4653
www.stjamesgolfclub.net
33 miles from Disney's Vero Beach Resort

PGA Village at Port St. Lucie
1916 Perfect Drive
Port St. Lucie, FL 34986
800-800-4653
www.pgavillage.com/stlucie
Wanamaker Course
Dye Course
Ryder Course
37 miles from Disney's Vero Beach Resort

Hammock Creek Golf Club
2400 SW Golden Bear Way
Palm City, Florida 34990
772-220-2599
www.hammockcreekgolfclub.com
49 miles from Disney's Vero Beach Resort

Palm Cove Golf and Yacht Club 
2363 SW Carriage Hill Terrace
Palm City, FL 34990
772-287-5605 
www.palmcovegyc.com
51 miles from Disney's Vero Beach Resort

The Florida Club
9005 SW Old Royal Drive
Stuart, FL 34997 
772-287-3680 
www.floridaclubgolf.com
57 miles from Disney's Vero Beach Resort


----------



## DisDaydreamer

tinkerfan1 said:


> Also, I meant to ask...  You say that reservations are suggested for Shutters.  Is that something you need to make months in advance like the dining reservations at the parks?  How far in advance should we make them?



Unless it is a popular holiday you can likely makes reservations same day.


----------



## DisDaydreamer

Bose said:


> I have found a few public 18 hole golf courses within an hours drive of Disney's Vero Beach Resort. I have listed them below. If anyone else has any other suggestions, let me know.




I found these at http://www.golflink.com/golf-courses/city.aspx?dest=vero+beach+FL

I have not edited out the private courses, but they are indicated as such.  Probably some duplicates of yours too.

Vero Beach Country Club, Vero Beach Course
18 holes over 6,303 yards with a par of 72 (Private Non-Equity) 
800 30th St
Vero Beach, FL 32960-4983
(772) 567-3320 
2 miles from the center of Vero Beach.

Oak Harbor Country Club, Oak Harbor Course
9 holes (Private Non-Equity) 
4755 S Harbor Dr
Vero Beach, FL 32967-7326
(772) 562-3808 
2 miles from the center of Vero Beach.

Grand Harbor Country Club, River Course
18 holes over 6,787 yards with a par of 72 (Private Equity) 
4985 Club Ter
Vero Beach, FL 32967-7295
(800) 826-8293 
3 miles from the center of Vero Beach.

Vista Plantation Golf Club, Vista Plantation Course
18 holes over 3,657 yards with a par of 62 (Public) 
48 Plantation Dr
Vero Beach, FL 32966-8030
(772) 569-2223 
3 miles from the center of Vero Beach.

Hawks Nest Golf Club, Hawks Nest Course
18 holes over 6,661 yards with a par of 72 (Private Equity) 
6005 Old Dixie Hwy
Vero Beach, FL 32967-7528
(772) 569-9402 
3 miles from the center of Vero Beach.

Bent Pine Golf Club, Bent Pine Course
18 holes over 6,735 yards with a par of 72 (Private Non-Equity) 
6001 Clubhouse Dr
Vero Beach, FL 32967-7556
(772) 567-6838 
4 miles from the center of Vero Beach.

Riomar Country Club, Riomar Course
18 holes over 5,830 yards with a par of 70 (Private Equity) 
2100 Club Dr
Vero Beach, FL 32963-2135
(772) 231-6888 
4 miles from the center of Vero Beach.

Lynx At Vista Golf Course, Gator Course
9 holes over 2,748 yards with a par of 36 (Public) 
100 Woodland Dr
Vero Beach, FL 32962-3058
(772) 562-1221 
4 miles from the center of Vero Beach.

Lynx At Vista Golf Course, Heron Course
9 holes over 2,442 yards with a par of 33 (Public) 
100 Woodland Dr
Vero Beach, FL 32962-3058
This location is closed for business. 
4 miles from the center of Vero Beach.

Lynx At Vista Golf Course, Eagle Course
9 holes over 2,952 yards with a par of 36 (Public) 
100 Woodland Dr
Vero Beach, FL 32962-3058
(772) 562-1221 
4 miles from the center of Vero Beach.

The Club At Pointe West, Pointe West Course
18 holes over 6,951 yards with a par of 72 (Private Non-Equity) 
7500 14th Ln
Vero Beach, FL 32966-1200
(772) 770-4653 
4 miles from the center of Vero Beach.

John's Island Club Inc., West Course
18 holes over 6,828 yards with a par of 72 (Private Equity) 
3 Johns Island Dr
Vero Beach, FL 32963-3234
(772) 231-1700 
5 miles from the center of Vero Beach.

John's Island Club Inc., North Course
Vero Beach
18 holes over 6,782 yards with a par of 71 (Private Equity) 
3 Johns Island Dr
Vero Beach, FL 32963-3234
(772) 231-1700 
5 miles from the center of Vero Beach.

John's Island Club Inc., South Course
18 holes over 6,567 yards with a par of 72 (Private Equity) 
3 Johns Island Dr
Vero Beach, FL 32963-3234
(772) 231-1700 
5 miles from the center of Vero Beach.

Quail Valley Golf Club, Quail Valley Course
18 holes over 7,350 yards with a par of 72 (Private Non-Equity) 
6545 Pinnacle Dr
Vero Beach, FL 32967-4915
(772) 299-0093 
5 miles from the center of Vero Beach.

Sandridge Golf Club, Dunes Course
18 holes over 6,817 yards with a par of 72 (Municipal) 
5300 73rd St
Vero Beach, FL 32967-5462
(772) 770-5003 
5 miles from the center of Vero Beach.

Sandridge Golf Club, Lakes Course
18 holes over 6,152 yards with a par of 72 (Municipal) 
5300 73rd St
Vero Beach, FL 32967-5462
(772) 770-5003 
5 miles from the center of Vero Beach.

Indian River Club, Indian River Course
18 holes over 7,013 yards with a par of 72 (Private Non-Equity) 
800 Carolina Cir SW
Vero Beach, FL 32962-6900
(800) 575-0005 
6 miles from the center of Vero Beach.

Moorings Golf Club, Moorings Course
18 holes over 4,338 yards with a par of 64 (Private Equity) 
100 Harbour Dr
Vero Beach, FL 32963-2826
(772) 231-5990 
7 miles from the center of Vero Beach.

RedStick Golf Club, RedStick Course
18 holes over 7,100 yards with a par of 72 (Private Equity) 
8350 58th Ave
Vero Beach, FL 32967-5535
(772) 388-3200 
7 miles from the center of Vero Beach.

Orchid Island Golf & Beach Club, Orchid Island Course
18 holes over 7,131 yards with a par of 72 (Private Equity) 
1 Indies Dr
Vero Beach, FL 32963-9545
(772) 388-9393 
8 miles from the center of Vero Beach.

Windsor Country Club, Windsor Course
18 holes over 7,060 yards with a par of 72 (Private Equity) 
3125 Windsor Blvd
Vero Beach, FL 32963-9430
(772) 388-8440 
10 miles from the center of Vero Beach.

Spanish Lakes Country Club, Spanish Lakes Course
9 holes over 951 yards with a par of 27 (Private Non-Equity) 
1 Las Casitas
Fort Pierce, FL 34951-2865
(772) 466-0777 
8 miles from the center of Vero Beach.

Island Pines Golf Club, Island Pines Course
18 holes over 6,440 yards with a par of 71 (Public) 
5700 Indian Pines Blvd
Fort Pierce, FL 34951-2302
(772) 464-7018 
8 miles from the center of Vero Beach.

Spanish Lakes Fairways, Spanish Lakes Fairways Course
18 holes over 2,276 yards with a par of 54 (Private Non-Equity) 
6200 Spanish Lakes Blvd
Fort Pierce, FL 34951-4238
(800) 634-9735 
9 miles from the center of Vero Beach.

Fairwinds Golf Course, Fairwinds Course
18 holes over 6,783 yards with a par of 72 (Municipal) 
4400 Fairwinds Dr
Fort Pierce, FL 34946-8407
(800) 894-1781 
11 miles from the center of Vero Beach.

Meadowood Golf & Tennis Club, Panther Woods Course
18 holes over 6,808 yards with a par of 72 (Private Equity) 
9425 Meadowood Dr
Fort Pierce, FL 34951-2900
(772) 466-4000 
11 miles from the center of Vero Beach.

Sebastian Municipal Golf Course, Sebastian Course
18 holes over 6,717 yards with a par of 72 (Municipal) 
101 Airport Dr E
Sebastian, FL 32958-3924
(772) 589-6801 
12 miles from the center of Vero Beach.

Indian Hills Golf Course, Indian Hills Course
18 holes over 6,041 yards with a par of 72 (Municipal) 
1600 S 3rd St
Fort Pierce, FL 34950-5170
(772) 461-9620 
16 miles from the center of Vero Beach.

Ocean Village Golf Course, Ocean Village Course
9 holes over 1,080 yards with a par of 27 (Private Non-Equity) 
2400 S Ocean Dr
Fort Pierce, FL 34949-8018
(772) 467-0102 
17 miles from the center of Vero Beach.

Barefoot Bay Golf Course, Barefoot Bay Course
18 holes over 3,688 yards with a par of 60 (Public) 
1225 Barefoot Blvd
Barefoot Bay, FL 32976-7001
(772) 664-3174 
18 miles from the center of Vero Beach.

Aquarina Beach & Country Club, Aquarina Course
18 holes over 4,302 yards with a par of 62 (Public) 
7500 S Highway A1a
Melbourne Beach, FL 32951-3903
(321) 728-0600 
19 miles from the center of Vero Beach.

Gator Trace Golf & Country Club, Gator Trace Course
18 holes over 6,136 yards with a par of 70 (Public) 
4302 Gator Trace Dr
Fort Pierce, FL 34982-6805
(772) 464-0407 
19 miles from the center of Vero Beach

I think we have enough for a "Golf Courses" section


----------



## Starr W.

tinkerfan1 said:


> Also, I meant to ask...  You say that reservations are suggested for Shutters.  Is that something you need to make months in advance like the dining reservations at the parks?  How far in advance should we make them?



About 2 weeks out from our last VB trip, Easter 2009, I called up and made a reservation for an "adults" dinner for the Saturday before Easter. No problem.

Now if you are interested in the Sunday Brunch I would call up about a month out, maybe a tad earlier for a holiday like Easter Sunday. It seemed pretty popular with the locals, as is the character breakfast at holidays.


----------



## smacky1

Is there a place to grab just a cup of coffee to go early in the morning...6 am?  I am an early riser and DH is not.  Id love to grab a hot cup of coffee to go from the resort and walk along the ocean by myself.


----------



## Brandis

In the morning they have coffee available in front of the restaurants, don't know how early though, they have both regular and decaf.

It's only for refillable mugs.


----------



## RumpleMom

Could someone tell us about the current condition of the beach, including the walkway to the beach?


----------



## backyardponder

bfrosty said:


> Is Vero Beach for kids?  The wife wants to visit and we've heard a lot of great things about.  My feelings are that it's a very relaxing resort like HHI....which we visited a couple years ago and luv'd it!!!
> 
> Thanks,
> Bfrosty



Absolutely...great pool, lots of kids' activities, fantastic beach.


----------



## backyardponder

Here's the latest roll call.  Rob has agreed to keep the roll call up to date for the next couple of weeks while I am on a cruise (Celebrity Equinox).  I promise to get the first post on this thread re-formatted when I get back...to include the golf information recently posted.

John

1/7 – 1/9 KAT4DISNEY
1/15 – 1/18 Brandis
1/21 – 1/26 bethsg
1/23 – 1-26 DisneyDuo
2/16 – 2/23 delauzons
2/18 – 2/21 ajkmom3
2/20 – 2/22 smacky1
3/7 – 3/10 Jump4Joy8390
3/9 – 3/13 pit303
3/11 – 3/15 BernW
3/12 – 3/18 ont/ohana
3/12 – 3/19 mickeywho?
3/12 – 3/20 Bose
3/17 – 3/20 debaudrn
3/26 – 3/28 hardingk
3/27 – 4/1 Kadorto
3/28 – 4/1 jjharts
4/2 – 4/8 Starr W.
4/3 - 4/9 Belle and Rella's Dad
4/3 – 4/9 conciergekelly
4/16 – 4/21 Mahusky
6/18 – 6/21 tinkerfan1
4/18 - 4/23 katdocnorf
4/28 - 4/29 wawdwluver
5/1 – 5/30 dort (off site)
5/25 – 5-29 cmctammyg
5/25 – 5/28 JanDave
5/26 – 5-31 dis2cruise
6/1 – 6/30 starbox (off site)
6/10 - 6/12 bobbiwoz
6/10 – 6/12 sarahk0204
6/11 – 6/15 irish_dancer
6/11 – 6/18 hpygrll
6/12 Lenc324
6/24 – 6/25 iloveokw
6/27 – 7/6 mittelst
7/1 – 7/4 vbarry
7/13 – 7/15 MrShiny
7/15 – 7/22 FormrCastMbr
8/6 – 8/13 Mahusky


----------



## SerinaShelby

Great info - thanks! Are there any pictures and specifics for the 3 bedroom beach cottages? We've not been to VB but were thinking about going this year. Love any pics and info on the 3 b-room beach cottages.


----------



## Starr W.

SerinaShelby said:


> Great info - thanks! Are there any pictures and specifics for the 3 bedroom beach cottages? We've not been to VB but were thinking about going this year. Love any pics and info on the 3 b-room beach cottages.



There are only 6 Beach Cottages and I think they are pretty hard to come by at the 7 month window. In all my years on the DIS boards I've not heard of too many people nabbing one at the 7 month mark. 

I'm pretty sure Bobbiwoz has VB points so she can book one at the 11 month mark.

I was on the phone a 9am at the 11 month window to book ours for spring break.


----------



## DisDaydreamer

bump


----------



## MrShiny

Has anyone done VB before a Disney cruise?  If so, about how long is the drive to the port and what time will they let you on the ship?


----------



## ont/ohana

Post 134 (page 8)said just over an hour going up A1A.


----------



## smacky1

WOOHOO!  Our wait list for an OVIR came through for our 2 nights next weekend!  We are 10 days out and I just went to check in online and noticed it had switched over from GVIR, to OVIR!  It wasnt there 2 days ago when I made ressies for Labor Day weekend so the switch must have come yesterday or this morning.  I am SOOOOO Happy!!!!!!  Cant wait to escape the snow and see the ocean out my window!  2 days at Vero Beach then on to the Dream 24-27!


----------



## jjharts

Staying for 4 days in March.  Had to waitlist the first day for OVIR -it came thru a few days ago!!  DH is very happy that we won't have to change rooms!!!!


----------



## Kadorto

Kadorto said:


> Check at Eb and Flo's..  they have a recommended bike route that's perfect for running.  It goes about a mile or so, south of the resort and then cuts back west to a loop that takes you along a small canal, and then back to the resort.  It's probably close to five miles..   Another good run is through the bird sanctuary north of the resort.[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> I tried mapping it out...   Hopefully this link will work:  http://www.mapmyrun.com/routes/view/28167246/?open_ive_done=1


----------



## scootert

Anyone know if Hales is open on Sundays???    Thanks


----------



## DisDaydreamer

scootert said:


> Anyone know if Hales is open on Sundays???    Thanks



Yes.  They are open like 10am - 4pm.  Use to be they would shut down for a couple of the summer months.  I don't know if the still do.


----------



## DznyDreamz

Great thread!!

DH and I will be staying at VB from 5/14-5/17 before heading to BCV.  I need some quiet days by the pool/beach to unwind before the chaos of the parks and this looks like just the place!

Has anyone ever been to the spa? 

I read that you have to rent the beachchairs for the entire week. I assume if you are just staying a few days you can rent chairs for only those days?  If we have enough room in the car we may toss in some chairs or pick some up at WalMart. Anyone arriving on 5/17 that might need chairs if we go that route?

I will be celebrating my 40th  birthday while there (I'm finally starting to accept I'm not really 29 anymore!) and am really looking forward to some R&R!


----------



## smacky1

Kadorto said:


> Kadorto said:
> 
> 
> 
> Check at Eb and Flo's..  they have a recommended bike route that's perfect for running.  It goes about a mile or so, south of the resort and then cuts back west to a loop that takes you along a small canal, and then back to the resort.  It's probably close to five miles..   Another good run is through the bird sanctuary north of the resort.[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> I tried mapping it out...   Hopefully this link will work:  http://www.mapmyrun.com/routes/view/28167246/?open_ive_done=1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great map!  Thanks so much!  One more week!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## MELSMICE

We will be there beginning 2-20.  Any good restaurant recommendations around the area?


----------



## scootert

DznyDreamz said:


> Great thread!!
> 
> I read that you have to rent the beachchairs for the entire week. I assume if you are just staying a few days you can rent chairs for only those days?   QUOTE]
> 
> Not sure what they're doing now ... we've gone annually for 6 years, always at the same time (early May).   In the past it was always "first come first served", day to day basis.   Last year we discovered the hard way that they were allowing people to reserve chairs and umbrellas -- not requiring payment at the time.   That would be okay, but they kept running out of umbrellas (which seemed crazy to us).  We soon learned we had to be there when they opened if we wanted an umbrella.
> 
> I mentioned it in a survey we received when we got home and got a call from Vero management saying they were discontinuing the practice.   About a month later, I read a post that said the person had reserved her umbrella and chairs.
> 
> I'm interested to learn what policy they're following now.    For the first time, we're seriously considering just buying chairs and umbrella.


----------



## smacky1

I was just checking out restaurant.com and noticed a few places near Disneys resort that:  Riverside Cafe, Capt. Hirams, Mobay Grill, Riverfront Chill and Grill.  Im thinking of purchasing one for Capt. Hirams.  Id like to get on to the riverside cafe, but they are sold out of the $25 ones.  Just be sure to check out the requirements for each restaurant.  They are all different.


----------



## Sorcerer's Dad

smacky1 said:


> I was just checking out restaurant.com and noticed a few places near Disneys resort that:  Riverside Cafe, Capt. Hirams, Mobay Grill, Riverfront Chill and Grill.  Im thinking of purchasing one for Capt. Hirams.  Id like to get on to the riverside cafe, but they are sold out of the $25 ones.  Just be sure to check out the requirements for each restaurant.  They are all different.



Thanks for the heads up on coupons for Capt Hirams.  We only live about five miles from there.  It has been a while since I checked for local participating restaurants and I have not seen them on the list before. We enjoy lunch at Mobay Grill. Using the coupons makes a decent meal even better.


----------



## sarahk0204

DisDaydreamer said:


> Yes.  They are open like 10am - 4pm.  Use to be they would shut down for a couple of the summer months.  I don't know if the still do.



Here's a link to the current hours.

http://www.halegroves.com/index.cfm?method=AboutUs_RetailLocations

I am guessing since they have the gifts, they might be open during the summer? 

I hope so, because we'll be there in June.


----------



## Starr W.

scootert said:


> DznyDreamz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great thread!!
> 
> I read that you have to rent the beachchairs for the entire week. I assume if you are just staying a few days you can rent chairs for only those days?   QUOTE]
> 
> Not sure what they're doing now ... we've gone annually for 6 years, always at the same time (early May).   In the past it was always "first come first served", day to day basis.   Last year we discovered the hard way that they were allowing people to reserve chairs and umbrellas -- not requiring payment at the time.   That would be okay, but they kept running out of umbrellas (which seemed crazy to us).  We soon learned we had to be there when they opened if we wanted an umbrella.
> 
> I mentioned it in a survey we received when we got home and got a call from Vero management saying they were discontinuing the practice.   About a month later, I read a post that said the person had reserved her umbrella and chairs.
> 
> I'm interested to learn what policy they're following now.    For the first time, we're seriously considering just buying chairs and umbrella.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just stop off at Wall Mart and get chairs and umbrella. We had no problem on our first trip getting chairs/umbrellas reserved, but if we stay for a week it's cheaper to buy them.
> 
> If anyone is coming in on 4/7 or 4/8 I'll probably have chairs/umbrella and a couple of boogie boards I'd like to give to someone.
Click to expand...


----------



## DisDaydreamer

I told John I'd periodically post roll call updates.  Just 2 additions.  MELSMICE & DznyDreamz.  Hey Mel how long are you staying?

1/7  1/9 KAT4DISNEY
1/15  1/18 Brandis
1/21  1/26 bethsg
1/23  1-26 DisneyDuo
2/16  2/23 delauzons
2/18  2/21 ajkmom3
2/20  2/22 smacky1
2/20-?? MELSMICE
3/7  3/10 Jump4Joy8390
3/9  3/13 pit303
3/11  3/15 BernW
3/12  3/18 ont/ohana
3/12  3/19 mickeywho?
3/12  3/20 Bose
3/17  3/20 debaudrn
3/26  3/28 hardingk
3/27  4/1 Kadorto
3/28  4/1 jjharts
4/2  4/8 Starr W.
4/3 - 4/9 Belle and Rella's Dad
4/3  4/9 conciergekelly
4/16  4/21 Mahusky
4/18 - 4/23 katdocnorf
4/28 - 4/29 wawdwluver
5/1  5/30 dort (off site)
5/14-5/17 DznyDreamz
5/25  5-29 cmctammyg
5/25  5/28 JanDave
5/26  5-31 dis2cruise
6/1  6/30 starbox (off site)
6/10 - 6/12 bobbiwoz
6/10  6/12 sarahk0204
6/11  6/15 irish_dancer
6/11  6/18 hpygrll
6/12 Lenc324
6/18  6/21 tinkerfan1
6/24  6/25 iloveokw
6/27  7/6 mittelst
7/1  7/4 vbarry
7/13  7/15 MrShiny
7/15  7/22 FormrCastMbr
8/6  8/13 Mahusky


----------



## debaudrn

We will be at Vero Beach 3/17 - 3/10.  I f anyone would like to chair share please PM me.  We will gladly take chairs off your hands or l-leave for your use when we leave.  Hope we can make this work.


----------



## MELSMICE

DisDaydreamer said:


> I told John I'd periodically post roll call updates.  Just 2 additions.  MELSMICE & DznyDreamz.  Hey Mel how long are you staying?


We will be checking out & heading to OKW on Feb. 24.  

I am so excited to go to Vero.  It will be our first time there.  Can't wait!


----------



## DVC Jen

Please add me to the roll call

June 23-26th

I am sooo looking forward to this trip.  We didn't get to vacation at all last year and the year before we didn't make it to Vero. We haven't been since 2008 and I love it.  Looking so forward to sitting on the balcony of our OVIR - drinking coffee and watching the sunrise!  

Can anyone tell me how Shutters food is right now?  When we were there in June of 08 we were VERY disappointed - not one of my family of 4 like anything we ordered.  Not sure if it was a bad day or what - but it kind of scared us.

We are really hoping things are back to normal and the food is as good as we remember it (minus june of 08).


----------



## Hopefully

Starr W. said:


> scootert said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just stop off at Wall Mart and get chairs and umbrella. We had no problem on our first trip getting chairs/umbrellas reserved, but if we stay for a week it's cheaper to buy them.
> 
> If anyone is coming in on 4/7 or 4/8 I'll probably have chairs/umbrella and a couple of boogie boards I'd like to give to someone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We went the second week in October last year, and neither Walmart nor Walgreens still had beach chairs and umbrellas. We did find some (the last ones on clearance, mixed in with the Christmas stuff ) at CVS.
> We are going a week later this year and I am worried that we won't find any chairs and an umbrella.
> Last year we were lucky to "inheret" chairs first purchased by TreeHuggingMama. We were the 3rd couple to use them, and we passed them on when we left. I purchased an umbrella for our use and passed that on as well.
> DH likes sitting near the water and I need the umbrella to shield me from the sun
> Enjoy
Click to expand...


----------



## FormrCastMbr

Hello,  Can someone please let me know if I call Disney Dining to make a reservation for the character breakfast?  I can't get through the phone lines right now and I thought that you all would know!  Thanks!


----------



## DVCconvert

> [Hello, Can someone please let me know if I call Disney Dining to make a reservation for the character breakfast? I can't get through the phone lines right now and I thought that you all would know! Thanks!



For dining ressies at DVB, call: (772)234-2180

HTH


----------



## FormrCastMbr

Thanks!  I got through and made a reservation for the Saturday character breakfast and the Pirate dinner on Monday.  I am still thinking about the Sunday brunch and seafood buffet on Thursday.

Does anyone have any reviews of these?  Thanks!


----------



## ellynsoh

We will be there August 14-19 in an oceanview inn room. My summers are never complete without the turtles!


----------



## pit303

We got our waitlist request we now are in OVIR for our March trip so excitied this will be our first trip to Vero.


----------



## diding

I am planning a vacation @ this resort.  Does anybody know which is the closest major airport and are there any golfing facilities around?


----------



## DisDaydreamer

diding said:


> I am planning a vacation @ this resort.  Does anybody know which is the closest major airport and are there any golfing facilities around?



Closest Major airport is MCO (Orlando), but many people use Melbourne.  See posts 140 & 142 (on the right end of pink bar) in this thread for golf course info


----------



## cemeb4dk

This is a great thread.

I am planning our first trip here last week of Sept into first week of Oct.  we are doing a split stay here and with WDW. I was thinking of doing Vero last, just to relax before back to reality.  But was thinking of the transportation issues and doing Vero first almost seems like more sense. 

Here is my thoughts can anyone tell me if this will or wont work.

Since I am booking a split stay I will have 2 reservations.  If I do Vero first  I will rent a car from MCO and drive to Vero.  Once that stay ends I will take care back to MCO.  Then that willl begin my WDW resort vacation.  Can I use the magical express to take me to resort just as if I arrived then.  I know I would have to take my bags on bus and what not. But my worry is I will have no incoming flight info to give them.

Thanks for any help.

Also has anyone regretted doing Vero first and pluses or minuses doing it this way?


----------



## wigdoutdismom

So happy to find this thread! 
We will be arriving for our first stay at our Vero Beach "home" June 7th/11th.
This will be in the middle of our 5 nights at Beach Club, then 4 nights Disney Dream cruise, VB, then 3 nights at back at Disney staying at Bay Lake.

We'll be staying in a 1br. I'm in serious need of advice about dining and everything else!

In our group will be me and dh, DISfriend, and ds 12.

Please add us to the Roll Call!


----------



## MELSMICE

cemeb4dk said:


> This is a great thread.
> 
> I am planning our first trip here last week of Sept into first week of Oct.  we are doing a split stay here and with WDW. I was thinking of doing Vero last, just to relax before back to reality.  But was thinking of the transportation issues and doing Vero first almost seems like more sense.
> 
> Here is my thoughts can anyone tell me if this will or wont work.
> 
> Since I am booking a split stay I will have 2 reservations.  If I do Vero first  I will rent a car from MCO and drive to Vero.  Once that stay ends I will take care back to MCO.  Then that willl begin my WDW resort vacation.  Can I use the magical express to take me to resort just as if I arrived then.  I know I would have to take my bags on bus and what not. But my worry is I will have no incoming flight info to give them.
> 
> Thanks for any help.
> 
> Also has anyone regretted doing Vero first and pluses or minuses doing it this way?


I would probably do the opposite, especially because of the relaxation factor after being at WDW.   I would do WDW first, rent a car from one of the 2 car companies on-site & then drive to Vero.  

Drive to the airport from Vero & return the car on-site at the airport.  

I've never done it, but I don't believe you could get ME from a resort if you are not staying there on WDW property.


----------



## dizzneebabe

So excited!!!  We'll be there for the first time 3/23-3/26, then off to BWV for a week!

Now back to page 1 to read through the entire thread!!!


----------



## ddiva

OVIR 6/26 - 7/1...Can't Wait!!!


----------



## DisDaydreamer

Final update until John returns.

1/7 – 1/9 KAT4DISNEY
1/15 – 1/18 Brandis
1/21 – 1/26 bethsg
1/23 – 1-26 DisneyDuo
2/16 – 2/23 delauzons
2/18 – 2/21 ajkmom3
2/20 – 2/22 smacky1
2/20-2/24 MELSMICE
3/7 – 3/10 Jump4Joy8390
3/9 – 3/13 pit303
3/11 – 3/15 BernW
3/12 – 3/18 ont/ohana
3/12 – 3/19 mickeywho?
3/12 – 3/20 Bose
3/17 – 3/20 debaudrn
3/23- 3/26 dizzneebabe
3/26 – 3/28 hardingk
3/27 – 4/1 Kadorto
3/28 – 4/1 jjharts
4/2 – 4/8 Starr W.
4/3 - 4/9 Belle and Rella's Dad
4/3 – 4/9 conciergekelly
4/16 – 4/21 Mahusky
6/18 – 6/21 tinkerfan1
4/18 - 4/23 katdocnorf
4/28 - 4/29 wawdwluver
5/1 – 5/30 dort (off site)
5/14-5/17 DznyDreamz
5/25 – 5-29 cmctammyg
5/25 – 5/28 JanDave
5/26 – 5-31 dis2cruise
6/1 – 6/30 starbox (off site)
6/6 – 6/11 wigdoutdismom
6/10 - 6/12 bobbiwoz
6/10 – 6/12 sarahk0204
6/11 – 6/15 irish_dancer
6/11 – 6/18 hpygrll
6/12 Lenc324
6/23 – 6/26 DVC Jen
6/24 – 6/25 iloveokw
6/26 7/1 ddiva
6/27 – 7/6 mittelst
7/1 – 7/4 vbarry
7/13 – 7/15 MrShiny
7/15 – 7/22 FormrCastMbr
8/6 – 8/13 Mahusky
8/14 – 8/19 ellynsoh


----------



## Sunshine22

diding said:


> I am planning a vacation @ this resort.  Does anybody know which is the closest major airport and are there any golfing facilities around?




Check airfares at Orlando (MCO), West Palm Beach (PBI), Melbourne (MLB), and Daytona Beach (DAB). All of these airports are within 2 hours of Vero Beach.  We just flew into DAB last week since the airfare was lowest.  It took approx. 2 hours and was a pleasant drive.  Have fun!!


----------



## WebmasterCricket

I'm sure this has been asked before but I can't find it...

If you check in and your room isn't ready yet, can you still get pool towels?


----------



## papertraveller

We're arriving for our very first visit March 13 and cannot wait!



FormrCastMbr said:


> Thanks!  I got through and made a reservation for the Saturday character breakfast and the Pirate dinner on Monday.  I am still thinking about the Sunday brunch and seafood buffet on Thursday.
> 
> Does anyone have any reviews of these?  Thanks!



We would also like to know this, if anyone can share. Didn't realize there were more theme meals during the week. We're heading off on the Magic March 19, so I guess we'll miss the character breakfast. No worries - there are some of those onboard too!



cemeb4dk said:


> This is a great thread.
> 
> I am planning our first trip here last week of Sept into first week of Oct.  we are doing a split stay here and with WDW. I was thinking of doing Vero last, just to relax before back to reality.  But was thinking of the transportation issues and doing Vero first almost seems like more sense.
> 
> Here is my thoughts can anyone tell me if this will or wont work.
> 
> Since I am booking a split stay I will have 2 reservations.  If I do Vero first  I will rent a car from MCO and drive to Vero.  Once that stay ends I will take care back to MCO.  Then that willl begin my WDW resort vacation.  Can I use the magical express to take me to resort just as if I arrived then.  I know I would have to take my bags on bus and what not. But my worry is I will have no incoming flight info to give them.
> 
> Thanks for any help.
> 
> Also has anyone regretted doing Vero first and pluses or minuses doing it this way?



You have a couple of options. First, you could book with Alamo and simply return the car to the WDW location. The shuttle service is quick and efficient. We have done it differently each time - sometimes we check in first, sometimes we return the car and take the shuttle with our luggage to our resort. always easy. You can book ME for the one-way return journey to MCO.

We have also done a "dummy" flight number after dropping the car off at MCO, and taken ME to our resort. And honestly, dropping off onsite was a lot quicker. Way, way less hassle.


----------



## DVCconvert

WebmasterCricket said:


> I'm sure this has been asked before but I can't find it...
> 
> If you check in and your room isn't ready yet, can you still get pool towels?





Yes, I'm 99 44/100th sure they'll "ok" you to pick some up at Ebb & Flo's.


----------



## MiaSRN62

I will be at VB OVIR for only 2 nights....but they will be a glorious two nights......May 3-5 for me !


----------



## starbox

DVCconvert said:


> Yes, I'm 99 44/100th sure they'll "ok" you to pick some up at Ebb & Flo's.



Yup, you get a KTTW just like at WDW and will have room charge privileges and etc.


----------



## DVCconvert

> Originally Posted by FormrCastMbr
> ..... I am still thinking about the Sunday brunch and seafood buffet on Thursday.
> 
> Does anyone have any reviews of these? Thanks!




I haven't done the seafood buffet, but I won't miss the Brunch!
It's a massive, excellent feast!  All manner and sorts of food -- everything from fresh made omlets to carved meats....dozens of chaffing dishes filled with everything from mac 'n cheese to warm cherry tarts!!  I'm a "foodie" but I'd highly recommend it. Do make ressies as this is quite popular with the locals, especially after the churches let out.

HTH


----------



## DznyDreamz

MELSMICE said:


> I would probably do the opposite, especially because of the relaxation factor after being at WDW.   I would do WDW first, rent a car from one of the 2 car companies on-site & then drive to Vero.
> 
> Drive to the airport from Vero & return the car on-site at the airport.
> 
> I've never done it, but I don't believe you could get ME from a resort if you are not staying there on WDW property.



I am doing the opposite and this is why.  I really, truly NEED a vacation!  I need a few days to unwind from just regular hectic life.  So, I thought if we did VB first (after driving from CT) I could have my time to relax, sit by the pool, walk on the beach, sleep.  When I get to WDW, regardless of how many times I have been, I always feel like I'm "missing out" if I sit in the room.  I figured if we spend our time relaxing first, I will be able to simmer down and tackle WDW and really enjoy it.

I've done the opposite - we left our wedding reception, hopped on a plane and went to WDW for our honeymoon and then went to the beach.  We really wished we had chilled first.  We will try doing that this May!!!


----------



## PammyK

Heading down to Vero over Memorial Day weekend (5/28-6/1) but only have enough points for a GVIR.  I've mostly stayed in OVIRs in the past so this will be new for me.  Is anybody willing to share their favorite GVIR numbers and the reason why it is your favorite?  I'm thinking of having a request noted on my reservation, and I'm not sure what to request.  

Thanks!


----------



## MiaSRN62

PammyK said:


> Heading down to Vero over Memorial Day weekend (5/28-6/1) but only have enough points for a GVIR.  I've mostly stayed in OVIRs in the past so this will be new for me.  Is anybody willing to share their favorite GVIR numbers and the reason why it is your favorite?  I'm thinking of having a request noted on my reservation, and I'm not sure what to request.
> 
> Thanks!



Hi Pammy....
I had a GVIR in Aug 2008 (2236 on 2nd floor). I loved this room because it was HUGE !!!!!  It is a corner, very large L-shaped configuration.  I honestly think it must be the biggest Inn room there though I don't know this for sure.  Check out my pics from our 2008 thread (post # 740) :
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1713110&page=50


----------



## Hopefully

cemeb4dk said:


> This is a great thread.
> 
> I am planning our first trip here last week of Sept into first week of Oct.  we are doing a split stay here and with WDW. I was thinking of doing Vero last, just to relax before back to reality.  But was thinking of the transportation issues and doing Vero first almost seems like more sense.
> 
> Here is my thoughts can anyone tell me if this will or wont work.
> 
> Since I am booking a split stay I will have 2 reservations.  If I do Vero first  I will rent a car from MCO and drive to Vero.  Once that stay ends I will take care back to MCO.  Then that willl begin my WDW resort vacation.  Can I use the magical express to take me to resort just as if I arrived then.  I know I would have to take my bags on bus and what not. But my worry is I will have no incoming flight info to give them.
> 
> Thanks for any help.
> 
> Also has anyone regretted doing Vero first and pluses or minuses doing it this way?



We are planning a split stay in October (waiting for my 7 month window to open to book Vero)
We are staying 5 nights at the BCV first. We will take DME to the BCV on our arrival day. I was going to take ME back to the airport on BCV check out and pick up a car. But I rented a car from National at the Dolphin Resort for pickup there and drop off 7 days later at MCO on our way home.
It was only $25 more to pick up at the Dolphin and drop off at MCO, versus pickup and drop off both at MCO.
Well worth it to us.


----------



## cemeb4dk

Thanks everyone.  Well the wife decided to the the beach part at the end, she knows I"m always on the go at WDW so she thinks the beach will help wind down the trip.  Not sure how it will work out, but we will try, I"m not a beach person.   

I have looked at several rental car options, like all the ones mentioned above (thanks again)  I was shocked to find out with National/Alamo it was only $20 more to have the car for the entire 9 day trip than just the 3 days for the beach.  So for the $20 I will probably just get the car for the entire stay.  But I have plenty of time to shop.

Now I just have to wait til Sat to try and book.  Our home resort is Beach club and always are on the phone at the 11 month window, we have changed at the 7month, but we always wanted to guarantee a stay for us.  This is uncharted territory for us with just trying to book at the 7 month window.  Sad thing is we were there last Oct for 11 nights, and I asked the wife several times are we going in '11, and she said no.  So I did not buy the annual pass, and now I stuck paying for another 6 day pass.  Oh Well we are heading to Disney so all is good.


----------



## MELSMICE

cemeb4dk said:


> Thanks everyone.  Well the wife decided to the the beach part at the end, she knows I"m always on the go at WDW so she thinks the beach will help wind down the trip.  Not sure how it will work out, but we will try, I"m not a beach person.
> 
> I have looked at several rental car options, like all the ones mentioned above (thanks again)  I was shocked to find out with National/Alamo it was only $20 more to have the car for the entire 9 day trip than just the 3 days for the beach.  So for the $20 I will probably just get the car for the entire stay.  But I have plenty of time to shop.
> 
> Now I just have to wait til Sat to try and book.  Our home resort is Beach club and always are on the phone at the 11 month window, we have changed at the 7month, but we always wanted to guarantee a stay for us.  This is uncharted territory for us with just trying to book at the 7 month window.  Sad thing is we were there last Oct for 11 nights, and I asked the wife several times are we going in '11, and she said no.  So I did not buy the annual pass, and now I stuck paying for another 6 day pass.  Oh Well we are heading to Disney so all is good.


Have fun.  Your biggest decision at Vero is whether to do the beach or the pool for the day. 

We just went to a restaurant called Ocean Grill last night which was outstanding.  Someone recommended it on another thread where I had asked about good local restaurants.  

We are headed to the pool again today.  I love relaxing vacations!  I could sit for hours & just read!


----------



## WebmasterCricket

DVCconvert said:


> Yes, I'm 99 44/100th sure they'll "ok" you to pick some up at Ebb & Flo's.



Shame on you!  Reduce that fraction!

Thanks much!

I think Starbox should be on the Vero Beach Chamber of Commerce or something.  Never had any desire to go there ever (lived in Sarasota for a few years) but now I'm going for a night to give it a shot.


----------



## papertraveller

Can anyone offer advice on spring training tickets? While we're in Vero we thought we'd take a look at the prospects.

We are looking at a game in Melbourne, but not sure that any tickets we order now would be delivered before we leave. We are wondering about buying at the box office on game day? (We'd be looking at Detroit at Washington, March 14.) Or can we buy online and pick up at Will Call? That option is not clear from the website.

TIA!


----------



## Starr W.

papertraveller said:


> Can anyone offer advice on spring training tickets? While we're in Vero we thought we'd take a look at the prospects.
> 
> We are looking at a game in Melbourne, but not sure that any tickets we order now would be delivered before we leave. We are wondering about buying at the box office on game day? (We'd be looking at Detroit at Washington, March 14.) Or can we buy online and pick up at Will Call? That option is not clear from the website.
> 
> TIA!



We did a Tigers/Washington game a few years ago with a VB trip. DH got them off MLB.com and had them sent. I can't see why Will Call wouldn't be an option. Even the Toledo Mud Hens have Will Call pick up for online orders.


----------



## backyardponder

I'm back from our 11 night cruise on Celebrity's Equinox.  What a beautiful ship!!!!  Thanks to Rob for keeping up the roll call.  I see there were quite a few additions.  I've added some more.  Here's the latest:

1/7 – 1/9 KAT4DISNEY
1/15 – 1/18 Brandis
1/21 – 1/26 bethsg
1/23 – 1-26 DisneyDuo
2/16 – 2/23 delauzons
2/18 – 2/21 ajkmom3
2/20 – 2/22 smacky1
2/20-2/24 MELSMICE
3/7 – 3/10 Jump4Joy8390
3/9 – 3/13 pit303
3/11 – 3/15 BernW
3/12 – 3/18 ont/ohana
3/12 – 3/19 mickeywho?
3/12 – 3/20 Bose
3/13 – 3/19 papertraveller
3/17 – 3/20 debaudrn
3/23- 3/26 dizzneebabe
3/26 – 3/28 hardingk
3/27 – 4/1 Kadorto
3/28 – 4/1 jjharts
4/2 – 4/8 Starr W.
4/3 - 4/9 Belle and Rella's Dad
4/3 – 4/9 conciergekelly
4/16 – 4/21 Mahusky
5/3 – 5/5 MiaSRN62
5/28 – 6/1 PammyK
6/18 – 6/21 tinkerfan1
4/18 - 4/23 katdocnorf
4/28 - 4/29 wawdwluver
5/1 – 5/30 dort (off site)
5/14-5/17 DznyDreamz
5/25 – 5-29 cmctammyg
5/25 – 5/28 JanDave
5/26 – 5-31 dis2cruise
6/1 – 6/30 starbox (off site)
6/7 – 6/11 wigdoutdismom
6/10 - 6/12 bobbiwoz
6/10 – 6/12 sarahk0204
6/11 – 6/15 irish_dancer
6/11 – 6/18 hpygrll
6/12 Lenc324
6/23 – 6/26 DVC Jen
6/24 – 6/25 iloveokw
6/26 - 7/1 ddiva
6/27 – 7/6 mittelst
7/1 – 7/4 vbarry
7/13 – 7/15 MrShiny
7/15 – 7/22 FormrCastMbr
8/6 – 8/13 Mahusky
8/14 – 8/19 ellynsoh


John


----------



## IggyLans

Add me, add me!  3/23-3/30!


----------



## FormrCastMbr

DVCconvert said:


> I haven't done the seafood buffet, but I won't miss the Brunch!
> It's a massive, excellent feast!  All manner and sorts of food -- everything from fresh made omlets to carved meats....dozens of chaffing dishes filled with everything from mac 'n cheese to warm cherry tarts!!  I'm a "foodie" but I'd highly recommend it. Do make ressies as this is quite popular with the locals, especially after the churches let out.
> 
> HTH





DVCconvert said:


> For dining ressies at DVB, call: (772)234-2180
> 
> HTH



Thank you!  I just made an ADR for the brunch too!  I couldn't get through on that number so I called the main line at 772-234-2000, option #5.

Thanks again!  Can't wait!


----------



## papertraveller

Starr W. said:


> We did a Tigers/Washington game a few years ago with a VB trip. DH got them off MLB.com and had them sent. I can't see why Will Call wouldn't be an option. Even the Toledo Mud Hens have Will Call pick up for online orders.



Thanks - We are also seeing the Tigers & Washington. Detroit is DD's favourite, so that's just made his vacation.
We ordered from the Nationals' website, and set it for will call. This will be great!


----------



## ont/ohana

Only 11 more days,  booked Sunday Brunch, Seafood buffet.
Has anyone done the pirate buffet?

Florida weather can't come soon enough to escape Ontario snow


----------



## ont/ohana

MELSMICE said:


> Have fun.  Your biggest decision at Vero is whether to do the beach or the pool for the day.
> 
> We just went to a restaurant called Ocean Grill last night which was outstanding.  Someone recommended it on another thread where I had asked about good local restaurants.
> 
> We are headed to the pool again today.  I love relaxing vacations!  I could sit for hours & just read!



I am reading a book right now by stuart woods, it is set in Vero beach and they frequent Ocean Grill!!  
Can't wait to go 12 more sleeps till SSR and Vero!!


----------



## floridafam

This is the course that DH goes to regularly.  There are other courses in the area but Sandridge is pretty popular and close to the resort.
http://www.sandridgegc.com/

You can sometimes find golf coupons in the Sunday paper (Press Journal.)

Visited the spa again today.  The resort was really busy.  I hope the spa does well.  It really is one of the nicest in the area.


----------



## FormrCastMbr

There are a few restaurants on Facebook and they list their daily specials, etc.  I cannot wait to try them.

If you are on FB check them out:

Ocean Grill
Capt Hirams
El Toro Tacos and Tequila

Happy Travels!


----------



## Cheloconnell

SFD998 and Cheloconnell will be there for one night, first time, on June 30th before our Dream cruise!  Can you please add us to the roll call - thanks


----------



## mickeywho?

Nearly time to go!! We're so excited! I'm sorting through the boys' shorts and swimsuits to see what we have to pickup before we pack and then it's really time!
We booked the sunday brunch and the monday night pirate dinner. I'm putting my shortlist together of other restaurants to try off-property. Everyone seems to love Ocean Grill so that is top of the list. Any others to not miss??
I'm wondering about where our room will be and if I need to make any requests....We're in a OVIR so are they all pretty much the same?


----------



## Bose

We are renting a 3 bedroom cottage in March and was wondering if anyone could let us know how many barbeque grills there are throughout the resort and the location of them. Also, is it accurate that you are able to get barbeque utensils from Eb & Flos?


----------



## bobbiwoz

Bose said:


> We are renting a 3 bedroom cottage in March and was wondering if anyone could let us know how many barbeque grills there are throughout the resort and the location of them. Also, is it accurate that you are able to get barbeque utensils from Eb & Flos?



The only one I know of is on the other side of the road as you exit the walking tunnel.  In my mind, it's not particularly convenient.


----------



## CruznLexi

We are hoping to get in for Oct about another week to call though. I know they have a Sunday brunch I have heard about pirate anything else like s'mores or other fun eats? Anyone eaten at Mr Manatees?


----------



## Starr W.

bobbiwoz said:


> The only one I know of is on the other side of the road as you exit the walking tunnel.  In my mind, it's not particularly convenient.



Those are the only ones that I know of too, and no they are not convenient. 

I was going to call next month to double check before our April trip. It's been 2 yrs since our last VB visit. Maybe they put some "resort side"


----------



## mickeywho?

We're watching the extended weather forecast...looks like we need some rainy day plans for around the resort or in the local area. Any ideas?


----------



## floridafam

mickeywho?

Vero Bowl just reopened after completely renovating and it is beautiful.  I don't know if bowling is what you had in mind but that might be a good rainy day activity.  We went there on a field trip with my DD's class and it was a lot of fun.

It is located off US1 in Vero.


----------



## mickeywho?

floridafam said:


> mickeywho?
> 
> Vero Bowl just reopened after completely renovating and it is beautiful.  I don't know if bowling is what you had in mind but that might be a good rainy day activity.  We went there on a field trip with my DD's class and it was a lot of fun.
> 
> It is located off US1 in Vero.



Thanks!! That is exactly the idea I'm looking for! I'll look them up - thank you for the suggestion!


----------



## bobbiwoz

CruznLexi said:


> We are hoping to get in for Oct about another week to call though. I know they have a Sunday brunch I have heard about pirate anything else like s'mores or other fun eats? Anyone eaten at Mr Manatees?



Are you asking if they have campfires with s'mores?  Yes they do!

Bobbi


----------



## perfectyears

cool thread . we went to vb a couple of years ago for couple of days at the start of our trip beautiful place nice rooms and staff. great to wake up in the morning looking out our room and having the sun come up out of the sea. listening to the wave crash in and smelling the sea air. i think it`s has to be  the place to go to end your holiday. very relaxing


----------



## DznyDreamz

FormrCastMbr said:


> There are a few restaurants on Facebook and they list their daily specials, etc.  I cannot wait to try them.
> 
> If you are on FB check them out:
> 
> Ocean Grill
> Capt Hirams
> El Toro Tacos and Tequila
> 
> Happy Travels!



I got a $25 gift certificate for Capt Hirams on Restaurant.com for $3.  I'm hoping the food is good there, we will probably check it out at some point.


----------



## floridafam

http://www.tcpalm.com/news/2011/feb/28/delta-use-bigger-jets-add-flight-melbourne-airport/



I really hope Captain Hiram's has made some improvements.  We stopped eating there after they had numerous health violations from the health department.  I haven't checked their latest inspection.  Hopefully, it's better.  

Mulligan's is open now in Sebastian (South of Capt. Hiram's.)  We haven't been there yet but they seem busy all the time.


----------



## smacky1

We just had a wonderful stay at the resort.  We had a second floor ocean view room and everything was very clean.  We had a great dinner at the Citrus Grill House in Vero Beach.  They have a verandah that is ocean side.  We ate at 5 so we had a nice view up until sunset.  We are thinking about adding a few days to our August trip to the world so we can spend a few days in Vero before.


----------



## backyardponder

Updated Rollcall:

1/7 – 1/9 KAT4DISNEY
1/15 – 1/18 Brandis
1/21 – 1/26 bethsg
1/23 – 1-26 DisneyDuo
2/16 – 2/23 delauzons
2/18 – 2/21 ajkmom3
2/20 – 2/22 smacky1
2/20-2/24 MELSMICE
3/7 – 3/10 Jump4Joy8390
3/9 – 3/13 pit303
3/11 – 3/15 BernW
3/12 – 3/18 ont/ohana
3/12 – 3/19 mickeywho?
3/12 – 3/20 Bose
3/13 – 3/19 papertraveller
3/17 – 3/20 debaudrn
3/23- 3/26 dizzneebabe
3/23 – 3/30 IggyLans
3/26 – 3/28 hardingk
3/27 – 4/1 Kadorto
3/28 – 4/1 jjharts
4/2 – 4/8 Starr W.
4/3 - 4/9 Belle and Rella's Dad
4/3 – 4/9 conciergekelly
4/16 – 4/21 Mahusky
5/3 – 5/5 MiaSRN62
5/28 – 6/1 PammyK
6/18 – 6/21 tinkerfan1
4/18 - 4/23 katdocnorf
4/28 - 4/29 wawdwluver
5/1 – 5/30 dort (off site)
5/14-5/17 DznyDreamz
5/25 – 5-29 cmctammyg
5/25 – 5/28 JanDave
5/26 – 5-31 dis2cruise
6/1 – 6/30 starbox (off site)
6/7 – 6/11 wigdoutdismom
6/10 - 6/12 bobbiwoz
6/10 – 6/12 sarahk0204
6/11 – 6/15 irish_dancer
6/11 – 6/18 hpygrll
6/12 Lenc324
6/23 – 6/26 DVC Jen
6/24 – 6/25 iloveokw
6/26 - 7/1 ddiva
6/27 – 7/6 mittelst
6/30 – 7/1 SFD998 & Cheloconnell
7/1 – 7/4 vbarry
7/13 – 7/15 MrShiny
7/15 – 7/22 FormrCastMbr
8/6 – 8/13 Mahusky
8/14 – 8/19 ellynsoh


----------



## DisDaydreamer

perfectyears said:


> great to wake up in the morning looking out our room and having the sun come up out of the sea. listening to the wave crash in and smelling the sea air.



Nicely said...


----------



## DVCconvert

Ahhhh...........great photo Rob!

I wish that's what I was waking up to in the morning!!!


----------



## knothead180

Great thread! Thanks to all who contribute.  My wife and I are looking forward to our 4th (I think) trip to VB.  We will be there 3/25 - 3/30.  Can't wait to get some sand between my toes!


----------



## MiaSRN62

DisDaydreamer said:


> Nicely said...



Beautiful photo Rob.....almost feel like I'm there...........


----------



## CFedor1

We were going to try Marco Island using HHonors points, but cancelled that to go back home to Vero 4/10-4/14.  Can't wait.
Cathy


----------



## perfectyears

DisDaydreamer said:


> Nicely said...



thank you nice picture, brings back memories (good ones ). cant figure out how to put pictures in yet.


----------



## Belle and Rella's Dad

We are exactly 4 weeks away from leaving for Vero and getting pretty excited, last year we were a little surprised when we got to the resort and found the beach a mess, and are hoping for a much better beach and time this year.

Does anyone by chance have a recent update on the condition of the beach or maybe even pictures?

Here is a picture from last year





I know it won't be like this since they are not working on it this year, but just wondering if there is still a big drop off or not?

Thanks in advance everyone

Tom


----------



## MELSMICE

Belle and Rella's Dad said:


> We are exactly 4 weeks away from leaving for Vero and getting pretty excited, last year we were a little surprised when we got to the resort and found the beach a mess, and are hoping for a much better beach and time this year.
> 
> Does anyone by chance have a recent update on the condition of the beach or maybe even pictures?
> 
> Here is a picture from last year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know it won't be like this since they are not working on it this year, but just wondering if there is still a big drop off or not?
> 
> Thanks in advance everyone
> 
> Tom


We thought the beach was nice when we were there last week.  No big drop offs.  It was pretty level.  

I've been on nicer beaches as far as the sand "texture" but all in all we thought it was a nice beach.


----------



## DisDaydreamer

Belle and Rella's Dad said:


> We are exactly 4 weeks away from leaving for Vero and getting pretty excited, last year we were a little surprised when we got to the resort and found the beach a mess, and are hoping for a much better beach and time this year.
> 
> Does anyone by chance have a recent update on the condition of the beach or maybe even pictures?
> 
> Here is a picture from last year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know it won't be like this since they are not working on it this year, but just wondering if there is still a big drop off or not?
> 
> Thanks in advance everyone
> 
> Tom



Ahhh, Yes..... good memories.  I went down and volunteered to help with that replenishment project


----------



## backyardponder

DisDaydreamer said:


> Ahhh, Yes..... good memories.  I went down and volunteered to help with that replenishment project



Thanks Rob.  That brought back happy memories and I have a big smile on my face.

John


----------



## alldiz

Figured I'd ask here before I started a thread......just starting to read this.

1. Thinking Combined Vero/wdw ....Arriving Vero 9/28. Does it rain most of the time then? Should I not pick this time of year for 1st Vero experience?

2. How wide is the beach....meaning can i take a long walk and find myself looking at the beautiful ocean with noone around me? And would that be safe.
Love to walk the beach....look at stars etc.....But not with a million others.....if beach is small.

3. Any bars or restaurants on walking distance on the beach?

4. Do pools close early at resort at this time of year?? Any bars on site at nightime.

5. How convenient is it to rent car from MCO....and approximately from landing SWA.....rent the car....drive to Vero....How many hours?
Thanks
Kerri


----------



## DVCconvert

I'll try answering your questions.

#1. It doesn't rain all the time in late sept, but of course it can. It should still be nice and warm but of course it's still hurricane season.

#2. "width" meaning from ebb line to shore varies with the tide of course, but there's plenty of width for walking. Length, proably the beach is...oh, I don't know.....60 miles long   It is safe, but take a light with you at night. I doubt that you'd see another 10 people over a mile on the average night.

#3. Not so much. The resort has 3 places to eat + the pool snack bar and a bar that has nightly entertainment. (that's part of your next question)

#4. I believe the pool closes about 10pm that time of year.

#5. At MCO all rental agencies have in terminal desks. Very easy to rent a car there.  Drive time from MCO to DVB should be about 2 1/2 hours.

HTH


----------



## Mahusky

DisDaydreamer said:


> Ahhh, Yes..... good memories.  I went down and volunteered to help with that replenishment project



LOL..... Love IT!


----------



## alldiz

DVCconvert said:


> I'll try answering your questions.
> 
> #1. It doesn't rain all the time in late sept, but of course it can. It should still be nice and warm but of course it's still hurricane season.
> 
> #2. "width" meaning from ebb line to shore varies with the tide of course, but there's plenty of width for walking. Length, proably the beach is...oh, I don't know.....60 miles long   It is safe, but take a light with you at night. I doubt that you'd see another 10 people over a mile on the average night.
> 
> #3. Not so much. The resort has 3 places to eat + the pool snack bar and a bar that has nightly entertainment. (that's part of your next question)
> 
> #4. I believe the pool closes about 10pm that time of year.
> 
> #5. At MCO all rental agencies have in terminal desks. Very easy to rent a car there.  Drive time from MCO to DVB should be about 2 1/2 hours.
> 
> HTH



Thanks so much.

Is there any car rental that is more convenient....I want to rent from MCO then return to WDW.....does this cost more. I'd rather not waste the time to go back to Airport then Magical Express.  
I'm excited.....I will call this morning and hopefully they have a OVIR or studio.
Thanks
Kerri


----------



## DVCconvert

alldiz said:


> Is there any car rental that is more convenient....I want to rent from MCO then return to WDW.....does this cost more. I'd rather not waste the time to go back to Airport then Magical Express.
> I'm excited.....I will call this morning and hopefully they have a OVIR or studio.
> Thanks
> Kerri



At MCO all the rental's are side by side to each other. But, if you wish to return on WDW property, then you'll need to rent from Alamo or National as they have offices on WDW property.  This might cost a few dollars more (not so much that it's at WDW, but because you're not returning to the same office) but not a huge difference in cost.

I hope you enjoy VB as much as I do!


----------



## lisareniff

Just a thought....

Don't rule out renting at other places that may have a location near WDW.  One time we rented from Hertz that has a location at the Gaylord Palms.  Did have to pay for a taxi but saved a bunch on the rental.


----------



## alldiz

DVCconvert said:


> At MCO all the rental's are side by side to each other. But, if you wish to return on WDW property, then you'll need to rent from Alamo or National as they have offices on WDW property.  This might cost a few dollars more (not so much that it's at WDW, but because you're not returning to the same office) but not a huge difference in cost.
> 
> I hope you enjoy VB as much as I do!





lisareniff said:


> Just a thought....
> 
> Don't rule out renting at other places that may have a location near WDW.  One time we rented from Hertz that has a location at the Gaylord Palms.  Did have to pay for a taxi but saved a bunch on the rental.



Thanks....Alamo had 4 days at 246.02.....cheapest....ouch.
I'll check around.

Also....Might be changing to last week august into Labor day.

I know up North the beaches at this time is jelly fish time....Is it the same at Vero.
I'm thinking the water will probably be 100 degrees......but I don't want jellyfish season
Thanks
Kerri


----------



## CruznLexi

Hoping to get on at the 7 month mark for Oct 18-22 and then head to Disney Magic. Do the studios have ocean view? Or should I request an inn room? Is 4 days too many too little. How far to make diner reservations? Is there a Publix close by? Do they do pedicures? Can you rent bikes by the day or just hourly? Do all the charges go to your room? How far is to Port Canaveral


----------



## DVCconvert

I'll try to answer your questions;


Do the studios have ocean view? Or should I request an inn room?
>>If you want an ocean view, you need to book an Ocean View Inn Room (OVIR)

Is 4 days too many too little. 
>>>For those who enjoy a laid back, relaxing beachfront experience, 4 days is a short one...but a great start if this will be your first visit.

How far to make diner reservations?
>>>if you mean for the resort in advance of your stay? Then I would be calling about 60-90 days before your visit. Especially for the Sunday Brunch, or seafood buffet.

 Is there a Publix close by? 
>>"close" is in relative terms, for Vero, yes. Cross over the bridge into Wabasso, hang a right and publix will be on the left about 2 miles I'd guess.

Do they do pedicures? 
>>At Publix? no.

But, the Spa at the resort does

Can you rent bikes by the day or just hourly?
>>I believe you can rent by the day, I've never done this but I'd be surprised if you couldn't (check post 1 in this thread you may find more on this there)

Do all the charges go to your room? 
>>>yes any meals, drinks, rentals, etc can be put on your resort key if you have placed a cc on file

How far is to Port Canaveral
>>driving north on A1A it's about an hour, depending on traffic & speed

HTH


----------



## job09

Great thread!  We are VB owners going for the first time this Spring Break.  I had a few questions for those in the know.

1.  Where are the lock-off 2 bedroom rooms?  Any views?
2.  Can you leave your car at VB and go on a Disney Cruise?  If not where do people park at the cruise terminal.
3.  Are there many shells on the beach?  My DD loves shells.
4.  Is there a good pizza place nearby?
5.  Good seafood place nearby?  

Can't wait to see our DVC home!


----------



## cemeb4dk

just booked our first stay at Vero this morning with Member services.  At the 7 month window we got a 1 bedroom unit for 3 nights 10/3-10/6.  Before that we will be at AKL for 6 nights.  Another first time at new hotel for us.  Our home resort is Beach CLub and we have basically always stayed there til this past year when we tried Bay Lake.  That got us thinking to try some of the other resorts. Its my 5 year old daughters 9th trip.  We are trying to keep it a surprise this time, its going to be hard, no countdown calendars watching old videos and planning out what rides we are going to do.  But I told my wife I will try my hardest to keep it a secret.


----------



## Jump4Joy8390

ont/ohana said:


> Only 11 more days,  booked Sunday Brunch, Seafood buffet.
> Has anyone done the pirate buffet?
> 
> Florida weather can't come soon enough to escape Ontario snow



How often do they have the Seafood buffet?  We will only be there from Monday to Wednesday - are we out of luck?  

Where in Ontario are you?


----------



## smacky1

We just booked 3 nights in August.  Add us to the roll call for Aug 29-Sept 1.

When we were there last week, Monday was pirate day and they were doing a pirate character dinner that night.  Do they do this every monday night?  I forgot to ask but would want to make ressies for it if they do.  Thanks.


----------



## DVCconvert

job09 said:


> Great thread!  We are VB owners going for the first time this Spring Break.  I had a few questions for those in the know.
> 
> 1.  Where are the lock-off 2 bedroom rooms?  Any views?
> Others here maybe able to address this better, but I think they're all in the buildings (no the main lodge) and views I think can be hit or miss
> 
> 2.  Can you leave your car at VB and go on a Disney Cruise?  If not where do people park at the cruise terminal.
> I don't believe so, and if you did, you'd need to hire transportation upto port canaveral. The terminal has a nice secure parking lot and new parking garage. Fees apply but it's really handy to the ship.
> 3.  Are there many shells on the beach?  My DD loves shells.
> 
> My nephew always goes home with a bag full, so I would say yes.
> 
> 4.  Is there a good pizza place nearby?
> 
> Directly next door to the resort is orchid island pizza. I have heard alot of good reports. You can easily walk there, and I believe they'll deliver.
> 
> 5.  Good seafood place nearby?
> 
> I've enjoyed the Ocean Grill in the past, many also speak highly of Squid Lips.
> 
> Can't wait to see our DVC home!



Enjoy your stay! It's a lovely resort!
HTH


----------



## hardingk

Has anyone seen the new soda mugs at VB?


----------



## DisDaydreamer

job09 said:


> Great thread!  We are VB owners going for the first time this Spring Break.  I had a few questions for those in the know.
> 
> 1.  Where are the lock-off 2 bedroom rooms?  Any views?



See post #116 in this thread or click this link http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=39691806&postcount=116


----------



## job09

Thanks for answering my ?'s.  These boards are so helpful.  So much fun for those who enjoy planning the trip almost as much as going on it!


----------



## job09

backyardponder said:


> I'm back from our 11 night cruise on Celebrity's Equinox.  What a beautiful ship!!!!
> John



I've always wanted to go on that ship!  What cabin were you in?  You can add us to your roll call we are going 4-20 to 4-22 after a hectic spring break week at BLT.


----------



## ont/ohana

Jump4Joy8390 said:


> How often do they have the Seafood buffet?  We will only be there from Monday to Wednesday - are we out of luck?
> 
> Where in Ontario are you?



The seafood buffet is on Thursday nights,  the Pirate dinner is on Monday nights.  We are in Stoney Creek, beside Hamilton. We come to Mississauga all summer long for soccer.  Are you there at March Break?


----------



## Bose

Does anyone know what day of the week does Disney's Vero Beach Resort offer wine tasting and also what is the cost?


----------



## DVCconvert

Bose said:


> Does anyone know what day of the week does Disney's Vero Beach Resort offer wine tasting and also what is the cost?



I believe it's been on thursday early evenings in the past. Also, I think the member cost was $20. Just check the activities sheet once you check in.

HTH


----------



## MELSMICE

Bose said:


> Does anyone know what day of the week does Disney's Vero Beach Resort offer wine tasting and also what is the cost?


We were there less than 2 weeks ago & did it on a Monday evening.  It was $20 for a member & I think $25 for non-member.  

We really enjoyed it.


----------



## backyardponder

job09 said:


> I've always wanted to go on that ship!  What cabin were you in?  You can add us to your roll call we are going 4-20 to 4-22 after a hectic spring break week at BLT.



We were in 1172 on deck 10 (Sky Deck).  For a cruise ship, I felt the room was large as was the balcony.  I think the balcony was larger than the ones at SSR or BWV!  Well, maybe not in square feet, but the balcony was deeper and more usable.

I'll be updating the roll call this weekend.

John


----------



## backyardponder

lisareniff said:


> Just a thought....
> 
> Don't rule out renting at other places that may have a location near WDW.  One time we rented from Hertz that has a location at the Gaylord Palms.  Did have to pay for a taxi but saved a bunch on the rental.



Avis has an office to which you can return in a hotel across from DTD.


----------



## hardingk

ont/ohana said:


> The seafood buffet is on Thursday nights,  the Pirate dinner is on Monday nights.  We are in Stoney Creek, beside Hamilton. We come to Mississauga all summer long for soccer.  Are you there at March Break?



Does anyone know if they do anything for Saturday and Sunday nights?


----------



## DVCconvert

hardingk said:


> Does anyone know if they do anything for Saturday and Sunday nights?



Those nights are "normal operations", of course they usually offer a special.
And of course on Sat am's is the character breakfast, and Sun is the brunch.

HTH


----------



## hardingk

I wish we could do the Character Breakfast, but we aren't checking in until that afternoon. I thought about the brunch on Sunday, but we can't use TIW on it.  Is it any good, worth the $$$?


----------



## Pootle

MELSMICE said:


> We were there less than 2 weeks ago & did it on a Monday evening.  It was $20 for a member & I think $25 for non-member.
> 
> We really enjoyed it.



 So did we - I sat next to Melsmice 



Belle and Rella's Dad said:


> I know it won't be like this since they are not working on it this year, but just wondering if there is still a big drop off or not?
> 
> Thanks in advance everyone
> 
> Tom



I found the slope down the sand to the water's edge a little uncomfortable this time (I have arthritis problems in ankles and feet sometimes).  So although DH walked by the ocean at the resort daily, after the first occasion, my walking by the ocean was done at Vero Beach itself where access was easier.

I noticed that they still have the beach wheelchair at the resort but I think it would be very difficult to push down to the water now.  I could be wrong, but that was how it seemed to me.

Still a fabulous place though


----------



## Jump4Joy8390

ont/ohana said:


> The seafood buffet is on Thursday nights,  the Pirate dinner is on Monday nights.  We are in Stoney Creek, beside Hamilton. We come to Mississauga all summer long for soccer.  Are you there at March Break?



Thanks!  We'll be at VB from March 7 to 10, so I think we will just miss you!  

We're sailing on the Dream from Mar 10 to 13, then to WDW until the 22nd.   So, most of March Break we'll be there!


----------



## DVCconvert

hardingk said:


> ...... I thought about the brunch on Sunday, but we can't use TIW on it.  Is it any good, worth the $$$?



IMHO, yes it's definately worth the price. It's a huge spread. Anyone who leaves hungry either needs new glasses or to have their head examined!


Carved meats, made to order omlets, fruits, pasteries, pasta, salads, shrimp...we never miss it. And a free drink is included too!


----------



## MELSMICE

Pootle said:


> So did we - I sat next to Melsmice


----------



## dis2cruise

alldiz said:


> Thanks....Alamo had 4 days at 246.02.....cheapest....ouch.
> I'll check around.
> 
> Also....Might be changing to last week august into Labor day.
> 
> I know up North the beaches at this time is jelly fish time....Is it the same at Vero.
> I'm thinking the water will probably be 100 degrees......but I don't want jellyfish season
> Thanks
> Kerri



Hi Kerri,

Do you belong to Costco?  If so, look up Costco travel on the Internet they have a bunch of coupons with different car rental agencies including alamo I got a car rental up to 25% off and one free day  for 6 nights $222 with taxes for a full size we are also staying during the memorial day holiday this was the cheapest car price I have found during the M.D. Holiday comparing to the other car rental companies.


----------



## backyardponder

alldiz said:


> Figured I'd ask here before I started a thread......just starting to read this.
> 
> 1. Thinking Combined Vero/wdw ....Arriving Vero 9/28. Does it rain most of the time then? Should I not pick this time of year for 1st Vero experience?
> 
> Kerri



alldiz:  What date are you checking out?  I've put you on the roll call with ??? as your departure date.

Thanks,

John


----------



## backyardponder

updated roll call:

1/7 – 1/9 KAT4DISNEY
1/15 – 1/18 Brandis
1/21 – 1/26 bethsg
1/23 – 1-26 DisneyDuo
2/16 – 2/23 delauzons
2/18 – 2/21 ajkmom3
2/20 – 2/22 smacky1
2/20-2/24 MELSMICE
3/7 – 3/10 Jump4Joy8390
3/9 – 3/13 pit303
3/11 – 3/15 BernW
3/12 – 3/18 ont/ohana
3/12 – 3/19 mickeywho?
3/12 – 3/20 Bose
3/13 – 3/19 papertraveller
3/17 – 3/20 debaudrn
3/23- 3/26 dizzneebabe
3/23 – 3/30 IggyLans
3/25 – 3/30 knothead180
3/26 – 3/28 hardingk
3/27 – 4/1 Kadorto
3/28 – 4/1 jjharts
4/2 – 4/8 Starr W.
4/3 - 4/9 Belle and Rella's Dad
4/3 – 4/9 conciergekelly
4/10 – 4/14 CFedor1
4/16 – 4/21 Mahusky
4/20 – 4/22 job09
5/3 – 5/5 MiaSRN62
5/28 – 6/1 PammyK
6/18 – 6/21 tinkerfan1
4/18 - 4/23 katdocnorf
4/28 - 4/29 wawdwluver
5/1 – 5/30 dort (off site)
5/14-5/17 DznyDreamz
5/25 – 5-29 cmctammyg
5/25 – 5/28 JanDave
5/26 – 5-31 dis2cruise
6/1 – 6/30 starbox (off site)
6/7 – 6/11 wigdoutdismom
6/10 - 6/12 bobbiwoz
6/10 – 6/12 sarahk0204
6/11 – 6/15 irish_dancer
6/11 – 6/18 hpygrll
6/12 Lenc324
6/23 – 6/26 DVC Jen
6/24 – 6/25 iloveokw
6/26 - 7/1 ddiva
6/27 – 7/6 mittelst
6/30 – 7/1 SFD998 & Cheloconnell
7/1 – 7/4 vbarry
7/13 – 7/15 MrShiny
7/15 – 7/22 FormrCastMbr
8/6 – 8/13 Mahusky
8/29 – 9/1 smacky1
8/14 – 8/19 ellynsoh
9/28 - ??? alldiz
10/3 – 10/6 cemeb4dk


----------



## mmmagic7754

We just added Vero for 4 nights prior to b2b cruises.We will be there 5/22-5/26!! This will be our first stay at Vero,have stayed several times at Hilton Head and really loved it.


----------



## mickeywho?

Ok Vero Beach lovers...
It's our first trip and I'm not used to not having ADRs every night of a Disney vacation!  I need some advice - or suggestions for places not to miss or to definitely stay away from.

We're in a OVIR so we do have to plan our dinners out....so far I was thinking:
Saturday (arrival day) - most likely Orchid Island for pizza to bring back to the room
Sunday - brunch at the resort, dinner ?? Ocean Grill??
Monday - Pirate dinner
Tuesday - dinner?? Waldo's at the Driftwood??
Wednesday - dinner ?? Mr Manatees??
Thursday - in Orlando for the day so we booked California Grill for a nice dinner out
Friday - lunch at Capt Hiram's?? dinner at the resort as we'll be packing up
Saturday - check out and head home...

What do you think? Have we missed one you would recommend?
I think I'll do a trip report for the week too - with pics for the meals. For us Vero newbies it's been hard to decide where to go!


----------



## DVCconvert

mickeywho? -

All sounds great!
I can't comment on waldo's as I haven't been there.
One thought I had was if you have a mid day brunch (if you're like me) come dinner you won't be especially hungry. Don't forget that the Green Cabin room has an outside seating area and light fare.
IMHO Ocean Grill is worth the trip as is El Toro http://www.eltorovero.com/ if you like this sort of food.

I hope you DO do a trip report with a foodie element! I'm sure we'd all like to read & see it!

HTH


----------



## MiaSRN62

We enjoyed Squid Lips as well : http://www.squidlipsgrill.com/default.aspx


----------



## dis2cruise

MiaSRN62 said:


> We enjoyed Squid Lips as well : http://www.squidlipsgrill.com/default.aspx



We ate here 2 times last year we really loved It


----------



## MiaSRN62

dis2cruise said:


> We ate here 2 times last year we really loved It



YES  Nothing fancy by any means...it's uber casual....but great food and drinks !


----------



## mmmagic7754

How far is Squidlips from the resort, menu looks good?


----------



## MiaSRN62

mmmagic7754 said:


> How far is Squidlips from the resort, menu looks good?



About 10 miles....took us maybe 15-20 min to drive (Sebastian restaurant). Ask for a seat by the windows (which really aren't windows). They have those roll up tent-like windows. Like I said....very casual setting.......but good food.


----------



## mmmagic7754

Thanks Maria...after driving about 600 miles 10 won't be so bad LOl


----------



## MiaSRN62

mmmagic7754 said:


> Thanks Maria...after driving about 600 miles 10 won't be so bad LOl


----------



## debaudrn

hardingk said:


> Has anyone seen the new soda mugs at VB?



Anyone?  We are heading to Vero in the middle of a split stay at WDW (SSR and BLT). 
Deb


----------



## MiaSRN62

debaudrn said:


> Anyone?  We are heading to Vero in the middle of a split stay at WDW (SSR and BLT).
> Deb



New mug (one view only)...I believe pluto is on other side:


----------



## MiaSRN62

Here's a link to the view of the mug from the other side :

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2666088


----------



## Jump4Joy8390

debaudrn said:


> Anyone?  We are heading to Vero in the middle of a split stay at WDW (SSR and BLT).
> Deb



Arrived at VB today, and so far have only seen the old mugs (with the black or red lids).  Will post again if we see the new ones here.  We picked up new ones at Pop Century yesterday - seems like the blue and pink ones are the most popular!  Lots of yellow on the shelves..


----------



## MiaSRN62

mmmagic7754 said:


> How far is Squidlips from the resort, menu looks good?



Just want to share some pics I snapped of our visit at Squid Lips :


----------



## conciergekelly

I just wanted to add that we like to go to Squid Lips when it is daylight out. We go out on the dock and have seen dolphins many times.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Great pictures, Maria!


----------



## bobbiwoz

I have a question about "high season."  Is it hard to book VB for January?  I don't care if it's OVIR or GVIR, but I want to go for a week next year.  Should I use myVB points to book now, or is it "safe" to book at 7 months out?..or even is it too late now?

Thanks,
Bobbi


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

bobbiwoz said:


> I have a question about "high season."  Is it hard to book VB for January?  I don't care if it's OVIR or GVIR, but I want to go for a week next year.  Should I use myVB points to book now, or is it "safe" to book at 7 months out?..or even is it too late now?
> 
> Thanks,
> Bobbi



I booked an OVIR for a few days this past January 1 1/2 weeks in advance.  GVIR was also available.  This was for early January and the resort was much more quiet than when we had a May stay a couple of years ago.


----------



## DVCconvert

> Originally Posted by bobbiwoz
> I have a question about "high season." Is it hard to book VB for January? I don't care if it's OVIR or GVIR, but I want to go for a week next year. Should I use myVB points to book now, or is it "safe" to book at 7 months out?..or even is it too late now?



I would say for most of Jan you'll be fine to book anytime at or before 7 months.  It gets busier in Feb.

Good Luck!


----------



## bobbiwoz

OK...I am using banked and current HHI points (from a resale) for the next reservations in my '11 UY.  Once I have them used, then I'll borrow from the actual resorts that I have.  We are not going to HHI this UY, except for a 1 night stay.  In '12 we'll be back to booking at home resorts.

Thank you.
Bobbi


----------



## tlynk

WOW-this thread is awesome. We will be at VB 4/26-4/28. We are looking forward to a beach trip before we head to WDW during DD's Spring Break! Yes we are crazy!


----------



## DVC Jen

Do you need to make a reservation for squid lips?  We will be there towards the end of June.  Nothing like waiting for an hour or more for dinner when  you are hungry.


----------



## amandamcallister

My husband and I will be there in just a few days CANT WAIT!! A little nervous for some reason I think we will be bored? I think I just need to relax a little. March 12-15


----------



## Sorcerer's Dad

DVC Jen said:


> Do you need to make a reservation for squid lips?  We will be there towards the end of June.  Nothing like waiting for an hour or more for dinner when  you are hungry.



We were there Thursday 2/24 at 5:30 and the wait was about 30 min. They did ask us when we got there if we had a reservation, but we didn't because it was a spur of the moment decision to go.  

Even though you will be here the end of June, well after the snowbirds are gone, I would make a reservation if you know which day you want to eat there. But I would not let the lack of a reservation keep you from going there. Great food.


----------



## MiaSRN62

DVC Jen said:


> Do you need to make a reservation for squid lips?  We will be there towards the end of June.  Nothing like waiting for an hour or more for dinner when  you are hungry.



We arrived early for dinner (4:30-5 pm) in early May. Had a 5 min wait. We did not make reservations. Got a bit more crowded in the 6-7 pm range.


----------



## debaudrn

Jump4Joy8390 said:


> Arrived at VB today, and so far have only seen the old mugs (with the black or red lids).  Will post again if we see the new ones here.  We picked up new ones at Pop Century yesterday - seems like the blue and pink ones are the most popular!  Lots of yellow on the shelves..



Thanks, we are arriving with new mugs from SSR (no lectures please) and wanted to know if there were at Vero already.  I have the old version at home too. 
Let me know if you see new ones before you leave.
Deb


----------



## DisDaydreamer

debaudrn said:


> (no lectures please)
> Deb



No lectures from the VB Adoration Club Members.  

We're kind of... the naughty ones.


----------



## debaudrn

DisDaydreamer said:


> No lectures from the VB Adoration Club Members.
> 
> We're kind of... the naughty ones.



That's why I fit in!  3 days until WDW and 7 days until Vero Beach.
Deb


----------



## aggiemullins

Even though we're DVC members, we snagged a week in a 1 bed at VB during second week of August using my brothers RCI trade-in he wasn't going to use.  It went perfect that we had spare points to book a studio the 5 nights before we get to VB at VWL. 

We can't wait! We've never been to either resort.  We're SOOO looking forward to doing absolutely nothing for a week at Vero!


----------



## DVCconvert

aggiemullins said:


> .....We're SOOO looking forward to doing absolutely nothing for a week at Vero!



That's the right mindset! You're going to have a wonderful time!!


----------



## hardingk

Has anyone spotted the new mugs for sale at VB?


----------



## debaudrn

Leaving for airport in 30 minutes.  Will be at WDW tonight and Vero on 3/17!


----------



## MiaSRN62

debaudrn said:


> Leaving for airport in 30 minutes.  Will be at WDW tonight and Vero on 3/17!



YAAAY ! Have a great time !!!!!


----------



## backyardponder

aggiemullins said:


> Even though we're DVC members, we snagged a week in a 1 bed at VB during second week of August using my brothers RCI trade-in he wasn't going to use.  It went perfect that we had spare points to book a studio the 5 nights before we get to VB at VWL.
> 
> We can't wait! We've never been to either resort.  We're SOOO looking forward to doing absolutely nothing for a week at Vero!



Mike:  If you'll post your dates, I'll add you to the roll call.

John


----------



## backyardponder

Updated Rollcall:

1/7 – 1/9 KAT4DISNEY
1/15 – 1/18 Brandis
1/21 – 1/26 bethsg
1/23 – 1-26 DisneyDuo
2/16 – 2/23 delauzons
2/18 – 2/21 ajkmom3
2/20 – 2/22 smacky1
2/20-2/24 MELSMICE
3/7 – 3/10 Jump4Joy8390
3/9 – 3/13 pit303
3/11 – 3/15 BernW
3/12 – 3/15 amandamcallister
3/12 – 3/18 ont/ohana
3/12 – 3/19 mickeywho?
3/12 – 3/20 Bose
3/13 – 3/19 papertraveller
3/17 – 3/20 debaudrn
3/23- 3/26 dizzneebabe
3/23 – 3/30 IggyLans
3/25 – 3/30 knothead180
3/26 – 3/28 hardingk
3/27 – 4/1 Kadorto
3/28 – 4/1 jjharts
4/2 – 4/8 Starr W.
4/3 - 4/9 Belle and Rella's Dad
4/3 – 4/9 conciergekelly
4/10 – 4/14 CFedor1
4/16 – 4/21 Mahusky
4/20 – 4/22 job09
4/26 – 4/28 tlynk
5/3 – 5/5 MiaSRN62
5/28 – 6/1 PammyK
6/18 – 6/21 tinkerfan1
4/18 - 4/23 katdocnorf
4/28 - 4/29 wawdwluver
5/1 – 5/30 dort (off site)
5/14-5/17 DznyDreamz
5/22 – 5/26 mmmagic7754
5/25 – 5-29 cmctammyg
5/25 – 5/28 JanDave
5/26 – 5-31 dis2cruise
6/1 – 6/30 starbox (off site)
6/7 – 6/11 wigdoutdismom
6/10 - 6/12 bobbiwoz
6/10 – 6/12 sarahk0204
6/11 – 6/15 irish_dancer
6/11 – 6/18 hpygrll
6/12 Lenc324
6/23 – 6/26 DVC Jen
6/24 – 6/25 iloveokw
6/26 - 7/1 ddiva
6/27 – 7/6 mittelst
6/30 – 7/1 SFD998 & Cheloconnell
7/1 – 7/4 vbarry
7/13 – 7/15 MrShiny
7/15 – 7/22 FormrCastMbr
8/6 – 8/13 Mahusky
8/29 – 9/1 smacky1
8/14 – 8/19 ellynsoh
9/28 - ??? alldiz
10/3 – 10/6 cemeb4dk


----------



## amblackmon

You can add me!  We are visiting for the first time 9/9/11 - 9/11/11!  Can't wait to visit and have a nice beach vacation before we hit the parks.


----------



## jupers

Probably silly questions but figure this is the best place to ask...thinking in terms of an adults only trip, what is there to do there????

I've been reading, a lot but everything seems vague. I could sit on a beach for days. DH gets bored. Just curious??? Also, if it were a family vaca, do people usually hang at the resort? What is there to do around there?


----------



## DVCconvert

jupers said:


> Probably silly questions but figure this is the best place to ask...thinking in terms of an adults only trip, what is there to do there????
> 
> I've been reading, a lot but everything seems vague. I could sit on a beach for days. DH gets bored. Just curious??? Also, if it were a family vaca, do people usually hang at the resort? What is there to do around there?



Well, beach and pool sitting are the biggest part of VB, that said, there's alot more to do nearby.  Sebastian state park, the jungle trail, The environmental learning center, great shopping, great eatiers, resort activities (see scanned documents in post#1), Mckee Gardens, deep sea fishing, river cruises, KSC is just an hour away, just to names those that jump to mind.


----------



## MiaSRN62

Just adding to DVCconvert's list.....from the first page of our VB thread :

What sort of activities does the resort offer? Is there a fee?
There are a number of planned recreational activities. Some have age-limits and/or fees. These include (but are not limited to):
Fishing Fundamentals (age 7+): 30.00/35.00
Lagoon Adventure (age 7-17): fee ???
Kayak Adventure (age 8+):40.00/45.00
Pelican Island Bike Tour (age 12+) 8.00/10.00
Seaside Chefs (age 4+) fee?????
Unbirthday Parties (age 4-12): No fee
Campfire (all ages): No fee - Monday/Wed/Fri/Sat nights
SnorkelEars: 30.00/35.00
Turtle Troop Adventure 20.00/25.00
Discovery Scuba: 30.00/35.00
Cel Painting: 10.00/15.00
Faux Gyataku Craft: 7.00/10.00
Sand Casting: 3.00/5.00
Tennis Lessons
30 min: 27.00/30.00
60 min: 50.00/55.00
Garden and Museum Tour: 15.00/20.00
Beginning Birding (seasonal): 8.00/10.00
Surf School: 90.00/95.00

Massages are availiable on-site, but there are a few full-service spas in the area:

Studio Gabriel Full Service Salon and Spa
772 -234-8105
http://www.studiogabriel.com/services.asp

Yulin's Day Spa:
http://yulinsdayspa.com/index.php?ac...WebPageID=5761


Pelican Island National Wildlife Refuge http://www.fws.gov/pelicanisland/

Sebastion Inlet State Park http://www.floridastateparks.org/sebastianinlet/

Port Canaveral (where the Magic & Wonder dock) http://www.portcanaveral.org/cruising/ships.php#disney

Kennedy Space Center http://www.kennedyspacecenter.com/

Merritt Island National Wildlife Refuge (a part of KSC) http://www.fws.gov/merrittisland/

The Manateer Observation Center http://www.manateecenter.com/

Mckee Bonatinical Gardens (really cool) http://www.mckeegarden.org/

Another place to check out..especially with Pirates of the Caribbean being so popular.
It's maybe 15 minutes from the Vero Beach resort. Here's some more info :
http://www.atocha1622.com/mclarty.htm:
Mc Clarty Treasure Museum
13180 Highway A1a
Vero Beach, FL 32963
(772) 589-2147


----------



## MiaSRN62

Also, when you check in you'll receive a list of weekly activities which could differ from month to month. Generally VB is a very quiet and laid-back place where we go for R&R.


----------



## Belle and Rella's Dad

2 weeks from today, we start our journey to Vero Beach, cant wait until we check in and the relaxation begins.

I actually just wanted to bump this, and had to say something, right???

Tom


----------



## bobbiwoz

I used the "reservation request via e-mail" for the first time.  I sent the form in yesterday and now, 24 hours later, I have the reservaton for OVIR Jan. 15 to 21, 2012.  I've decided not to spend January in Ohio and my plans are coming together!

All of you who are going soon, have a great time!

Bobbi


----------



## MiaSRN62

YAAAY to Belle and Rella's Dad and Bobbi ! 

To Bobbi, 
I've never used the online reservation to make an actual reservation---only to make a room request. I thought it took like 3 days ? You got it back in 24 hours ? That's impressive. But still I think I'll stick with the phone because I like instant gratification of knowing I got my dates/resort choice and then having the ability to immediately keep checking alternates. Would be nice if DVC could make the online system to have an even faster response time.  I certainly can understand wanting to escape winter !!!


----------



## bobbiwoz

Mia, I just wanted to try something different. As I filled out the forms, it mentions 2 or 3 times that there could be a 3 day turn around.  I had asked on the boards and people seemed to say that February was a much busier month, so I took the chance.  It was still at the 10 month mark.  

Bobbi


----------



## dizzneebabe

Belle and Rella's Dad said:


> 2 weeks from today, we start our journey to Vero Beach, cant wait until we check in and the relaxation begins.
> 
> I actually just wanted to bump this, and had to say something, right???
> 
> Tom



We're at the one week mark!  We'll be getting our rental car and heading to Vero right about now!  Can NOT wait!!!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

bobbiwoz said:


> I used the "reservation request via e-mail" for the first time.  I sent the form in yesterday and now, 24 hours later, I have the reservaton for OVIR Jan. 15 to 21, 2012.  I've decided not to spend January in Ohio and my plans are coming together!
> 
> All of you who are going soon, have a great time!
> 
> Bobbi



How nice!!!  It's a future dream of mine to skip out of a month of winter.  Actually after this winter it's become a dream to skip out of all winter months!


----------



## MiaSRN62

bobbiwoz said:


> Mia, I just wanted to try something different. As I filled out the forms, it mentions 2 or 3 times that there could be a 3 day turn around.  I had asked on the boards and people seemed to say that February was a much busier month, so I took the chance.  It was still at the 10 month mark.
> 
> Bobbi


----------



## bobbiwoz

KAT4DISNEY said:


> How nice!!!  It's a future dream of mine to skip out of a month of winter.  Actually after this winter it's become a dream to skip out of all winter months!



It looks like we'll be adding a 10 night  cruise to the end of the Florida stay.  We'll be back in Ohio around Feb. 10th.  

DH slipped on ice and tore one thumb's ligament.  This was a hard winter in many ways.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

bobbiwoz said:


> It looks like we'll be adding a 10 night  cruise to the end of the Florida stay.  We'll be back in Ohio around Feb. 10th.
> 
> DH slipped on ice and tore one thumb's ligament.  This was a hard winter in many ways.



Oooohhhh - sorry to hear about your DH's thumb!  Many years ago I got Skier's thumb.  Thankfully not a full tear - just a sprain - but it can be so limiting and painful.  Hope the rest of your winter improves and you can look forward to missing a lot of next winter!


----------



## MiaSRN62

bobbiwoz said:


> It looks like we'll be adding a 10 night  cruise to the end of the Florida stay.  We'll be back in Ohio around Feb. 10th.
> 
> DH slipped on ice and tore one thumb's ligament.  This was a hard winter in many ways.



Wow Bobbi....what a great "winter escape" plan ! Sorry about your hubby....I had an accident too. Slipped in Feb and tore a tendon in my hip. I am finally starting physical therapy next week. Hope your hubby's on the mend !


----------



## bobbiwoz

MiaSRN62 said:


> Wow Bobbi....what a great "winter escape" plan ! Sorry about your hubby....I had an accident too. Slipped in Feb and tore a tendon in my hip. I am finally starting physical therapy next week. Hope your hubby's on the mend !




Sorry to hear about your slip!  We used to live in Lower Makefield PA...a lovely area, like Lansdale.

My hubby had his stitches removed on Monday and he's doing PT.  I hope you are all better real soon!

My DH never got further than the first step one icy morning.  He was trying to see how slippery it would be for our black lab who has trouble walking.  Well, never mind how our Emma would do, DH slipped as soon as he put his foot down.

Thanks for all of the well wishes! 2 more nights before we head down to our Spring Break Cruise. It's a 7 night Princess Eastern Caribbean.  The place I'm most looking forward to is the Virgin Island NP in St. Johns.  I love to snorkel there.  After that I'm back to p/t teaching.  I've missed that, but not the commute.

Bobbi

PS.  That's why we looked at cruises last night.  When you book on board, you get a better break for the next cruise.  They ask for less of a deposit and it's still 100% refundable up to a certain time.


----------



## CruznLexi

Hoping to book Vero for Oct for 2 nights prior to the Magic cruise. How are the places to eat at the resort? I thought someone mentioned a Buffett for Friday's  is that true? Do the do the campfires? If so what night? Movies? How are the inn rooms? Is Laundry close?


----------



## DVCconvert

How are the places to eat at the resort? 
>>Personally I think great! You can eat "lite" and get a burger or flatbread in the green cabin room, or more of a meal at shutters. Fancier atmosphere in Sonya's.

I thought someone mentioned a Buffett for Friday's is that true? 
>>>Others maybe able to speak to this better, there has been a seafood buffet (but you can order from the normal menu as well)..I think that might be on Fridays.

Do the do the campfires? If so what night? 
>>>campfires are at least 4 times per week, the exact nights will on listed on the resort activity list you get at check in. Also, if you go to post #1 in this thread and look for "scanned resort documents" I believe you can look at an activities list.

Movies? 
>>>Not regularly, but of course members can (for free) fee if not a member, get movies on dvd.

How are the inn rooms?
>>>large. the ocean view inn rooms are great.

Is Laundry close?
>>>if you're in the main building there are (if I recall) on the 4th or 5th floor, very easy. Out buildings each also have laundry rooms.

HTH


----------



## Starr W.

2 weeks from tomorrow we'll be at Vero Beach.

Can't wait.


----------



## hardingk

We'll be there a week from tomorrow!!  So excited! Can't wait!


----------



## CruznLexi

Hoping to get 2 nights at Vero before our Magic cruise calling Sunday am! For the places to eat how are they? How is the Character Breakfast? How far out do you need to make reservations? Did someone mention a buffet on Friday's? When are the camp fires??


----------



## DVCconvert

*CruznLexi*



> For the places to eat how are they? How is the Character Breakfast? How far out do you need to make reservations? Did someone mention a buffet on Friday's? When are the camp fires??



Look ^ up to post 321 - I tried answering your questions. 

Edited to add, for The CB you should call a few weeks out to make the reservation. (and it's a great feed and proably the best character interaction anywhere - only Goofy and Donald at present, but great.


----------



## Lexxiefern

I just booked a 1 bed at VB for Thanksgiving! Soooo excited! We stayed for 5 nights this past thanksgiving and it was wonderful! I am very happy to be going back there again.

They had a buffet on thanksgiving this past year but we didn't do it. Has anyone done it before? Is it worth it?


----------



## metzger01

We loved the resort and the area enough, that we've now moved here, about 8 miles from the resort in Sebastian, FL. Oftentimes, we'll take our guests over for a little self-guided tour when we go to the beach-access park right next door to the resort. The area is beautiful. The people are friendly. And housing prices are right.


----------



## photobob

MiaSRN62 said:


> About 10 miles....took us maybe 15-20 min to drive (Sebastian restaurant). Ask for a seat by the windows (which really aren't windows). They have those roll up tent-like windows. Like I said....very casual setting.......but good food.



We went on a Monday night and it was all you could eat fried shrimp and it was the best fried shrimp I've ever eaten!


----------



## Lexxiefern

metzger01 said:


> We loved the resort and the area enough, that we've now moved here, about 8 miles from the resort in Sebastian, FL. Oftentimes, we'll take our guests over for a little self-guided tour when we go to the beach-access park right next door to the resort. The area is beautiful. The people are friendly. And housing prices are right.



Everytime we go my sister says she wants to move there. It is a nice little area.


----------



## backyardponder

jupers said:


> Probably silly questions but figure this is the best place to ask...thinking in terms of an adults only trip, what is there to do there????
> 
> I've been reading, a lot but everything seems vague. I could sit on a beach for days. DH gets bored. Just curious??? Also, if it were a family vaca, do people usually hang at the resort? What is there to do around there?



VB is the opposite of WDW.  Very slow moving and very relaxed.  No commercial developments across the street or up and down the road.  The biggest stess for me is getting up in the morning, having coffee on the balcony and making the big decision of the day...to walk north or south from the resort on the beach!


----------



## DVCconvert

backyardponder said:


> ....The biggest stess for me is getting up in the morning, having coffee on the balcony and making the big decision of the day...to walk north or south from the resort on the beach!



Exactly! Well put!


----------



## backyardponder

MiaSRN62 said:


> Wow Bobbi....what a great "winter escape" plan ! Sorry about your hubby....I had an accident too. Slipped in Feb and tore a tendon in my hip. I am finally starting physical therapy next week. Hope your hubby's on the mend !



Bobbi,  sounds fantastic!  What ship will you be on?  We were on Celebrity's Equinox last month.  Fantastic ship!

I started the 2012 roll call at the bottom of the 2011.  Guess who is first????

Hope everybody is recovering from their ice inflicted damage.  In 2007 we had a nice day in February with snow melt.  In the evening, after the temperature had dropped below 32 I was walking over to my son's house, who lives 2 blocks away.  I got into a fight with the sidewalk.  It won.  I shattered my wrist...the x-ray looked like a broken chicken bone.  It recovered to more than 99% normal.  The only good part from the whole thing was, from the pain pills, it was the only time in my life I really understood Bob Dylan lyrics.


----------



## backyardponder

Lexxiefern said:


> I just booked a 1 bed at VB for Thanksgiving! Soooo excited! We stayed for 5 nights this past thanksgiving and it was wonderful! I am very happy to be going back there again.
> 
> They had a buffet on thanksgiving this past year but we didn't do it. Has anyone done it before? Is it worth it?



If you'll post the dates, I'll add you to the rollcall.


----------



## backyardponder

Updated rollcall with the first 2012 entry on it!

1/7  1/9 KAT4DISNEY
1/15  1/18 Brandis
1/21  1/26 bethsg
1/23  1-26 DisneyDuo
2/16  2/23 delauzons
2/18  2/21 ajkmom3
2/20  2/22 smacky1
2/20-2/24 MELSMICE
3/7  3/10 Jump4Joy8390
3/9  3/13 pit303
3/11  3/15 BernW
3/12  3/15 amandamcallister
3/12  3/18 ont/ohana
3/12  3/19 mickeywho?
3/12  3/20 Bose
3/13  3/19 papertraveller
3/17  3/20 debaudrn
3/23- 3/26 dizzneebabe
3/23  3/30 IggyLans
3/25  3/30 knothead180
3/26  3/28 hardingk
3/27  4/1 Kadorto
3/28  4/1 jjharts
4/2  4/8 Starr W.
4/3 - 4/9 Belle and Rella's Dad
4/3  4/9 conciergekelly
4/10  4/14 CFedor1
4/16  4/21 Mahusky
4/20  4/22 job09
4/26  4/28 tlynk
5/3  5/5 MiaSRN62
5/28  6/1 PammyK
6/18  6/21 tinkerfan1
4/18 - 4/23 katdocnorf
4/28 - 4/29 wawdwluver
5/1  5/30 dort (off site)
5/14-5/17 DznyDreamz
5/22  5/26 mmmagic7754
5/25  5-29 cmctammyg
5/25  5/28 JanDave
5/26  5-31 dis2cruise
6/1  6/30 starbox (off site)
6/7  6/11 wigdoutdismom
6/10 - 6/12 bobbiwoz
6/10  6/12 sarahk0204
6/11  6/15 irish_dancer
6/11  6/18 hpygrll
6/12 Lenc324
6/23  6/26 DVC Jen
6/24  6/25 iloveokw
6/26 - 7/1 ddiva
6/27  7/6 mittelst
6/30  7/1 SFD998 & Cheloconnell
7/1  7/4 vbarry
7/13  7/15 MrShiny
7/15  7/22 FormrCastMbr
8/6  8/13 Mahusky
8/29  9/1 smacky1
8/14  8/19 ellynsoh
9/9  9/11 amblackmon
9/28 - ??? alldiz
10/3  10/6 cemeb4dk

2012
1/15  1/21 bobbiwoz


----------



## CruznLexi

Just booked 2 nights with an Ocean View inn room plus have 3 nights before that at BLT! So can't wait!!!!


----------



## Hopefully

Tommorrow my 7 month window opens to book. I am so excited!! I have been waiting months.
We are hoping for an OVIR for 6 nights, arriving on October 21st. We will be at the BCV from October 16-21 for F & W.
Can't wait
Wish me luck!!


----------



## job09

Everytime we go snorking in St. Johns national park snorkel trail we find money!  All those yachts in the area!  Keep an eye out, modern day treasure hunting.

I was wondering about seating at VB do you have to rent a chairs?  We are only going for a short visit but plan on lounging around the pool and the beach.


----------



## job09

job09 said:


> Everytime we go snorking in St. Johns national park snorkel trail we find money!  All those yachts in the area!  Keep an eye out, modern day treasure hunting.
> 
> I was wondering about seating at VB do you have to rent a chairs?  We are only going for a short visit but plan on lounging around the pool and the beach.





bobbiwoz said:


> .
> 
> a 7 night Princess Eastern Caribbean.  The place I'm most looking forward to is the Virgin Island NP in St. Johns.  I love to snorkel there.  Bobbi


----------



## DVCconvert

job09 said:


> I was wondering about seating at VB do you have to rent a chairs?  We are only going for a short visit but plan on lounging around the pool and the beach.



The seats are free around the pool. You can rent beach chairs/loungers/umbrellas for the beach. If you go to post #1 in this thread you can find both member/non-member pricing.

HTH


----------



## backyardponder

job09 said:


> bobbiwoz said:
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> a 7 night Princess Eastern Caribbean.  The place I'm most looking forward to is the Virgin Island NP in St. Johns.  I love to snorkel there.  Bobbi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back when we still camped, we had a small tent and packed everything into a duffle bag.  We spent a week at Cinnamon Bay Campground on St. John's.  We had a rental car and visited many different beaches for snorkeling.
> 
> The one beach we didn't enjoy was Trunk Bay because of all the "boat people" there!    When you go to St. John's, grab a cab and try a different beach.  Cinnamon Bay is great and quiet with just campers there.
Click to expand...


----------



## metzger01

backyardponder said:


> VB is the opposite of WDW.  Very slow moving and very relaxed.  No commercial developments across the street or up and down the road.  The biggest stess for me is getting up in the morning, having coffee on the balcony and making the big decision of the day...to walk north or south from the resort on the beach!



Actually, Disney's Vero Beach Resort is _not_ located in central Vero Beach. It is more along the outskirts in what is known as Orchid Island. That is why there are not a lot of commercial developments. If you'll head about 10 miles south from the Resort, you'll be in the middle of Vero Beach where you'll find hotels, shops, dining, etc.

Likewise, if you'll head about 8 miles north, you'll come to Sebastian River Inlet State Park. I'm no surfer, but it is thought to be the premier surfing location in all of Florida (granted, it does not compare to the California coast in terms of waves). There is fishing, camping, beach, and even a small tidal pool for the little ones. It is the second-most traveled to state park in Florida. So in essence, there is plenty to see if you want to get about and see it.

Sebastian, FL resident


----------



## macphrsn

Mark me down - 04/21 - 04/27 macphrsn & family


----------



## kritter

We will be at VB in a two bedroom 8/12-8/15 before our Dream Cruise!!


----------



## macphrsn

I'm looking to chair share - 04/21 - 04/27, anyone?


----------



## Hopefully

I was able to book our OVIR for October 21 - 27. Hooray!!!
Please add DH and I to the Roll Call.
Thanks


----------



## Belle and Rella's Dad

Good morning everyone, does anyone have any current pictures of what the beach looks like?  We leave in 8 days working our way down, and was hoping to get a look at what the beach looks like currently.

Thanks in advance if you have some, 

Tom


----------



## tlynk

I've been looking forward to my upcoming trip to VB in April, but there is a possibility that I might get a job soon (I hope). As result, we are going to WDW sooner, but won't have time to go to VB. Hopefully on my next trip we can pull it off.


----------



## MiaSRN62

Belle and Rella's Dad said:


> Good morning everyone, does anyone have any current pictures of what the beach looks like?  We leave in 8 days working our way down, and was hoping to get a look at what the beach looks like currently.
> 
> Thanks in advance if you have some,
> 
> Tom



I would in about 42 days....but sorry, I don't *Belle and Rella's Dad*. But hoping you have a great stay !!!! Looking forward to hearing all about it. What type of room do you have ? 

Good luck with your possible new job *tlynk*


----------



## Ali

We were at the beach yesterday and it is still cold to go in fir normal people. My DS rode his boogie board for 45 minutes then gave up and went into the pool.


----------



## metzger01

I've seen several posts of people wanting to know of good restaurants in the area. There are several on Restaurant.com  that are in the area. I know that Capt Hiram's, Mo-Bay Grill, and Riverfront Grill were on there, because I got several there a couple of nights ago. All of these restaurants are in the area and are supposedly good restaurants. I've only tried out Capt Hirams, but will be trying the others soon, as well. If you type in DEAL for the promo code there is an 80% discount, which is really good. Be aware that most establishments will pre-figure in an 18% tip on the full value before the discount is taken and add it to the bill. Most $25 gift certificates only require the bill to be $35 or more, and these $25 certificates can cost as little as $2.00-$3.00 when the promo code is added. So, it's an excellent deal. The Promo code expires on Mar 27, but the certificates I've gotten so far never expire.


----------



## dznystar

Just over a week away....

we'll be there 4/3-4/6  DH, DS2, DS7 and myself!!!!!!  Can't wait.


----------



## carolinadj

Belle & Rella Dad, 
We were at Vero last month & I did take a photo but my DH's feet are in it.  Not sure you want to see that  I will tell you that all the sand rebuilding that was going on when we were there last year has been completed & the beach looks great now!


----------



## backyardponder

Updated roll call:

1/7 – 1/9 KAT4DISNEY
1/15 – 1/18 Brandis
1/21 – 1/26 bethsg
1/23 – 1-26 DisneyDuo
2/16 – 2/23 delauzons
2/18 – 2/21 ajkmom3
2/20 – 2/22 smacky1
2/20-2/24 MELSMICE
3/7 – 3/10 Jump4Joy8390
3/9 – 3/13 pit303
3/11 – 3/15 BernW
3/12 – 3/15 amandamcallister
3/12 – 3/18 ont/ohana
3/12 – 3/19 mickeywho?
3/12 – 3/20 Bose
3/13 – 3/19 papertraveller
3/17 – 3/20 debaudrn
3/23- 3/26 dizzneebabe
3/23 – 3/30 IggyLans
3/25 – 3/30 knothead180
3/26 – 3/28 hardingk
3/27 – 4/1 Kadorto
3/28 – 4/1 jjharts
4/2 – 4/8 Starr W.
4/3 - 4/9 Belle and Rella's Dad
4/3 – 4/9 conciergekelly
4/3 – 4/6 dznystar
4/10 – 4/14 CFedor1
4/16 – 4/21 Mahusky
4/20 – 4/22 job09
4/21 – 4/27 macphrsn
4/26 – 4/28 tlynk
5/3 – 5/5 MiaSRN62
5/28 – 6/1 PammyK
6/18 – 6/21 tinkerfan1
4/18 - 4/23 katdocnorf
4/28 - 4/29 wawdwluver
5/1 – 5/30 dort (off site)
5/14-5/17 DznyDreamz
5/22 – 5/26 mmmagic7754
5/25 – 5-29 cmctammyg
5/25 – 5/28 JanDave
5/26 – 5-31 dis2cruise
6/1 – 6/30 starbox (off site)
6/7 – 6/11 wigdoutdismom
6/10 - 6/12 bobbiwoz
6/10 – 6/12 sarahk0204
6/11 – 6/15 irish_dancer
6/11 – 6/18 hpygrll
6/12 Lenc324
6/23 – 6/26 DVC Jen
6/24 – 6/25 iloveokw
6/26 - 7/1 ddiva
6/27 – 7/6 mittelst
6/30 – 7/1 SFD998 & Cheloconnell
7/1 – 7/4 vbarry
7/13 – 7/15 MrShiny
7/15 – 7/22 FormrCastMbr
8/6 – 8/13 Mahusky
8/12 – 8/15 kritter
8/29 – 9/1 smacky1
8/14 – 8/19 ellynsoh
9/9 – 9/11 amblackmon
9/28 - ??? alldiz
10/3 – 10/6 cemeb4dk
10/21 – 10/27 hopefully

2012
1/15 – 1/21 bobbiwoz


----------



## backyardponder

CruznLexi said:


> Just booked 2 nights with an Ocean View inn room plus have 3 nights before that at BLT! So can't wait!!!!



If you'd like me to post your dates, just let me know.

John


----------



## krisnchris

Just got back yesterday    So sad to come back to 40 degree weather!  The weather Tues-Thu was 80's, sunny, with a nice breeze.  Perfect beach weather.  People were evenly dispersed between the beach and the pool.  Made it feel not crowded.  Had a great first trip to Vero.  Ate at Capt Hiram's, Squid Lips and Ocean Grille thanks to rec's from DISers!


----------



## TinkerbellLuvr7

My family and I are debating about going to Vero this summer (mid June).  We've vacationed at Hilton Head Island, SC for many years but have never been to Vero.  Any tips or tricks.  It seems that the Disney Resort is booked for the weekend that we'd be going..any other good alternatives??  Is the area pretty easy to navigate around?  We want something that has dining/shopping/entertainment but not as crazy as like Daytona.  

TIA!!!


----------



## dznystar

Making my list for packing this week...we're heading to Orlando on Saturday and then to Vero Sunday AM wootwoot!!!     I'm traveling with DH, DS7 and DS2.  Anything that you can think of, other than the obvious sunscreen, swim suits, camera, etc that are a must have at VB?  I've got beach chairs and sand toys that I am planning on bringing and DH is convinced it will be warm enough to buy a boogie board.


----------



## Tink-n-Peter

Please add to roll call
8/3 - 8/6


----------



## macphrsn

dznystar - please let us know what the water temperature is, I'm heading down on 04/21 and hope it is warm enough to play in the ocean.


----------



## TinkerbellLuvr7

We just booked Vero Beach June 19-22nd!  It wasn't exactly the dates that we wanted but we'll keep checking back!!


----------



## AnnaS

Would love to know the water temp. too.  We might be heading to Jupiter after the 20th and will see if we can any night or two while down there.


----------



## Belle and Rella's Dad

*We are leaving tomorrow and can't wait to be there, I found this on the web about the current water temps, and it was last updated March 24th.*


----------



## AnnaS

Thank you.  I'll say water temperature (70s) a bit on the chilly side.  Maybe it will warm up a bit more a month from now.  We probably won't go in the ocean anyway - so we don't mind.


----------



## DisDaydreamer

Belle and Rella's Dad said:


> *We are leaving tomorrow and can't wait to be there, I found this on the web about the current water temps, and it was last updated March 24th.*



That certainly looks about normal for now.  I can do 68 if the waves are good.  Have a GREAT time Tom & family.


----------



## DisDaydreamer

AnnaS said:


> Thank you.  I'll say water temperature (70s) a bit on the chilly side.  Maybe it will warm up a bit more a month from now.  We probably won't go in the ocean anyway - so we don't mind.



It will be considerably warmer in a month.


----------



## MiaSRN62

DisDaydreamer said:


> I can do 68 if the waves are good.





Have fun Belle and Rella's Dad !!!!!


----------



## dznystar

macphrsn said:


> dznystar - please let us know what the water temperature is, I'm heading down on 04/21 and hope it is warm enough to play in the ocean.



will do!  can't wait to sink my toes in the sand!!!!!!!


----------



## DisDaydreamer

MiaSRN62 said:


>



Hello my FRIEND... Maria, hope your hubby is doing well.... MB has gone from 50/50/5yrs to 90% likely cured.  A Miracle of medicine.  This is the prognosis once the radiation therapy and hormone therapy are done (both suck, really bad).  To all who have survived it... you're amazing...


----------



## glnrcker

We are headed down from Joisey (where Spring is taking much too long) on April 12.  We are me, DH, DD (5), and DS (almost 4).  It will be a much anticipated first visit.  Any thing we should not miss, or skip??

Anyone know if they have hair braiding onsite?  It's almost a tradition for DD to get it done whenever we are on vacation.  Do they supply swimming vests, DS will probably need one?

Didn't think I would ever say this, but looking forward to putting on shades and the dreaded BATHING SUIT.

Thanks in advance!

P.S.  I hope no one recommends the Pirate Character dinner, it's on a Monday and we won't be there yet :-(


----------



## starbox

DisDaydreamer said:


> Hello my FRIEND... Maria, hope your hubby is doing well.... MB has gone from 50/50/5yrs to 90% likely cured.  A Miracle of medicine.  This is the prognosis once the radiation therapy and hormone therapy are done (both suck, really bad).  To all who have survived it... you're amazing...



AWESOME news about MB!!


----------



## DVCconvert

DisDaydreamer said:


> .... MB has gone from 50/50/5yrs to 90% likely cured.  A Miracle of medicine.  This is the prognosis once the radiation therapy and hormone therapy are done (both suck, really bad).  To all who have survived it... you're amazing...




This is so very awesome and wonderful news Rob.
We're all so very, very happy for the both of you!


----------



## Belle and Rella's Dad

DisDaydreamer said:


> That certainly looks about normal for now.  I can do 68 if the waves are good.  Have a GREAT time Tom & family.



Thanks Rob and great news about MB, we are on the road as soon as our oldest is done with her high school soccer game.  Safe travels everyone.

Maria, thanks for the comment, 7 years of Vero for Spring Break, you can't help but have fun.

Tom


----------



## Starr W.

Belle and Rella's Dad said:


> Thanks Rob and great news about MB, we are on the road as soon as our oldest is done with her high school soccer game we are on the road.  Safe travels everyone.
> 
> Maria, thanks for the comment, 7 years of Vero for Spring Break, you can't help but have fun.
> 
> Tom



We're getting in Saturday Tom, Do you want me to have a cold beer waiting for you when you check in on Sunday after your long drive?


----------



## Belle and Rella's Dad

Starr W. said:


> We're getting in Saturday Tom, Do you want me to have a cold beer waiting for you when you check in on Sunday after your long drive?



Starr W,

I have never been one to turn down a beer, that is for sure.  The weather looks like it is going to cooperate for us this coming week, and everything should be fantastic.  

Does anyone know if Bernie is still playing at the Green Cabin or is there new entertainment?

Looking forward to a little Orchid Island Pizza (actually the penne Vodka and Garlic Knots), around the pool.

Tom


----------



## yeahdisney

Had a nice easy check in aroung 6:30PM Thur. we left Sat afternoon.  Stayed in a studio in the main lobby facing the pool, very nice.    Friday I awoke at 6:15AM down to the beach, had it to myself video taped sun rise for the family for later.  Went back for DD at 7:40A so she could get some shells, we ate walking along the beach.   That was fun the two of us. 

Yes to one diser here- they do have hair wrapping and braiding next to the pool.  We did the hair wrap $3 an inch, had Tina she was great,  I actually think it was $2 at the beach club at disney this trip.

DS enjoyed the unbirthday party for kids age younger than 11, it lastest a hour.  Signed him up that AM around 9:30A.

We ate with goofy and donald duck for breakfast.  Called at 8:10A and they gave us a 8:25A cancellation.  Good value it was under $80 for the four of us-all adult pricing for us.  I saw guest using disney world resort mugs for their refill pop station next to the pool.   The pool slide was open 10A-6P.

We rode the banana boat $20 a person, got a new driver who needs more time to learn more now not to sink the banana on the turns, but we had great fun.  Water temp was 72ish.  CM gives you all vest and helmets for the kids.  There are not lifeguards present for the beach.

Another family let DS and I race thru their disney cottage there-WOW huge!  I looked that bad boy was 105 points for their one night stay.

I wanted to add our cooler to the DIS share for vero, I was told they don't do that trade anymore it took up to much of their luggage room and it was getting out of control.      

They do have different towels for you to use pool/beach side.  You can trade them as many times as you want for clean ones for free.  At the beach boogie boards were only $9 for the day for DVC members.  Chairs were $9 a day too.


----------



## CruznLexi

Do you know if they can do a cake for our anniversary or chocolate strawberries or a key lime pie. Oct 20th we will be there!


----------



## Starr W.

yeahdisney said:


> Had a nice easy check in aroung 6:30PM Thur. we left Sat afternoon.  Stayed in a studio in the main lobby facing the pool, very nice.    Friday I awoke at 6:15AM down to the beach, had it to myself video taped sun rise for the family for later.  Went back for DD at 7:40A so she could get some shells, we ate walking along the beach.   That was fun the two of us.
> 
> Yes to one diser here- they do have hair wrapping and braiding next to the pool.  We did the hair wrap $3 an inch, had Tina she was great,  I actually think it was $2 at the beach club at disney this trip.
> 
> DS enjoyed the unbirthday party for kids age younger than 11, it lastest a hour.  Signed him up that AM around 9:30A.
> 
> We ate with goofy and donald duck for breakfast.  Called at 8:10A and they gave us a 8:25A cancellation.  Good value it was under $80 for the four of us-all adult pricing for us.  I saw guest using disney world resort mugs for their refill pop station next to the pool.   The pool slide was open 10A-6P.
> 
> We rode the banana boat $20 a person, got a new driver who needs more time to learn more now not to sink the banana on the turns, but we had great fun.  Water temp was 72ish.  CM gives you all vest and helmets for the kids.  There are not lifeguards present for the beach.
> 
> Another family let DS and I race thru their disney cottage there-WOW huge!  I looked that bad boy was 105 points for their one night stay.
> 
> I wanted to add our cooler to the DIS share for vero, I was told they don't do that trade anymore it took up to much of their luggage room and it was getting out of control.
> 
> They do have different towels for you to use pool/beach side.  You can trade them as many times as you want for clean ones for free.  At the beach boogie boards were only $9 for the day for DVC members.  Chairs were $9 a day too.



We've got a Beach Cottage for 6 nights starting Saturday! We always stop at Wal Mart and buy boogie boards for $10 bucks and some chairs. Since we use them every day it makes more sense to buy them. I think last trip we payed $10 for a board and $20 for chairs. 

I'll be the chick next Thursday walking around giving the boogie boards/chairs away. So if anyone is interested send me a PM.


----------



## dznystar

Any one as excited as I am about being in Vero in 4 days???????


----------



## Starr W.

dznystar said:


> Any one as excited as I am about being in Vero in 4 days???????



That would be me, freezing my bum off up here in OH. Luckily the weather is going to be great in VB. Well Wednesday looks a little iffy.


----------



## dznystar

Starr W. said:


> That would be me, freezing my bum off up here in OH. Luckily the weather is going to be great in VB. Well Wednesday looks a little iffy.



Haha!  I'm not freezing here in Atlanta, but its been cold and rainy for days....I was a little worried with the chance of rain next week, but looks like its going to hold off.


----------



## DisDaydreamer

starbox said:


> AWESOME news about MB!!



Hey starbox  Luv ya.


----------



## DisDaydreamer

Starr W. said:


> We're getting in Saturday Tom, Do you want me to have a cold beer waiting for you when you check in on Sunday after your long drive?



You're a good DIS friend indeed, Starr.


----------



## Starr W.

DisDaydreamer said:


> You're a good DIS friend indeed, Starr.



I'm just 20 minutes south of OH/MI line, so I know he's got a long haul down to VB. That's why I'm getting on an airplane Sat am.


----------



## MiaSRN62

DisDaydreamer said:


> Hello my FRIEND... Maria, hope your hubby is doing well.... MB has gone from 50/50/5yrs to 90% likely cured.  A Miracle of medicine.  This is the prognosis once the radiation therapy and hormone therapy are done (both suck, really bad).  To all who have survived it... you're amazing...



Oh Rob ! This is the best news ever ! Made my heart smile  Big hugs to you and MB. May she have continued success with her treatment !


----------



## MiaSRN62

yeahdisney said:


> I saw guest using disney world resort mugs for their refill pop station next to the pool.



I believe they sell the exact same refillable mugs at VB as they do at WDW. So the guests could have purchased the mugs right there. I thought they sold them at Bleachers and in the gift shop behind the register ? Am I wrong on this ?

Glad you had a nice time yeahdisney.....the day you were up early on the beach sounded like heaven to me


----------



## MELSMICE

MiaSRN62 said:


> I believe they sell the exact same refillable mugs at VB as they do at WDW. So the guests could have purchased the mugs right there. I thought they sold them at Bleachers and in the gift shop behind the register ? Am I wrong on this ?
> 
> Glad you had a nice time yeahdisney.....the day you were up early on the beach sounded like heaven to me


Yes, they sell the same mugs at Vero that they do at WDW.


----------



## glnrcker

> Yes to one diser here- they do have hair wrapping and braiding next to the pool. We did the hair wrap $3 an inch, had Tina she was great, I actually think it was $2 at the beach club at disney this trip.
> 
> DS enjoyed the unbirthday party for kids age younger than 11, it lastest a hour. Signed him up that AM around 9:30A.
> 
> We ate with goofy and donald duck for breakfast. Called at 8:10A and they gave us a 8:25A cancellation. Good value it was under $80 for the four of us-all adult pricing for us. I saw guest using disney world resort mugs for their refill pop station next to the pool. The pool slide was open 10A-6P.
> 
> We rode the banana boat $20 a person, got a new driver who needs more time to learn more now not to sink the banana on the turns, but we had great fun. Water temp was 72ish. CM gives you all vest and helmets for the kids. There are not lifeguards present for the beach.




My DD will love the hair braiding though $3/inch sounds expensive.  She has alot of hair!  I think my 4 year old will be too young for the banana boat.  We are planning on the Character Breakfast and I will sign them up for the unbirthday party when we arrive.  Thanks again, I am very excited as we have 11 days to go!


----------



## dznystar

Does anyone know if they have the new refillable mugs at VB yet?


----------



## MiaSRN62

CruznLexi said:


> Do you know if they can do a cake for our anniversary or chocolate strawberries or a key lime pie. Oct 20th we will be there!



Good question. Honestly don't know ? You could try contacting either of the two restaurants (Shutters or Sonya's) and ask them ? Sorry I couldn't be of more help. 
Vero Beach phone # : 

772 234 2000

I'll be there on May 3 and can check into this for you. It's some good info we could add to our first page reference.


----------



## LittleBoPeep

Just made our reservations!  We will be there Oct. 4-8, after a stay at the Beach Club.  It can't come soon enough!


----------



## papertraveller

We had our first stay at VB March 13-19. Absolutely amazing. We had such a wonderful time, from the naturalist walk with Mary Ann where DD found a long-expired turtle egg and a shark's tooth, to Jim and Angel at the campfire and the 'smores. The ambiance is phenomenal. This was an unexpected delight for us -- we did not realize just how wonderful and relaxing the resort is.  I talked to a lot of people, but didn't find anyone who had been there before. This resort is a treasure.

And I say this in the suspicion we had one of the worst rooms at the place -- next to the CM room, the elevator, below the laundry, overlooking the parking lot. And we loved it!

As to the questions about the mugs, there were plenty of the old-style mugs still available for purchase at the food counter by the pool. I suspect they still have inventory to burn off there. They were also selling some of the new colours.


----------



## TinkerbellLuvr7

yeahdisney said:


> Had a nice easy check in aroung 6:30PM Thur. we left Sat afternoon.  Stayed in a studio in the main lobby facing the pool, very nice.    Friday I awoke at 6:15AM down to the beach, had it to myself video taped sun rise for the family for later.  Went back for DD at 7:40A so she could get some shells, we ate walking along the beach.   That was fun the two of us.
> 
> Yes to one diser here- they do have hair wrapping and braiding next to the pool.  We did the hair wrap $3 an inch, had Tina she was great,  I actually think it was $2 at the beach club at disney this trip.
> 
> DS enjoyed the unbirthday party for kids age younger than 11, it lastest a hour.  Signed him up that AM around 9:30A.
> 
> We ate with goofy and donald duck for breakfast.  Called at 8:10A and they gave us a 8:25A cancellation.  Good value it was under $80 for the four of us-all adult pricing for us.  I saw guest using disney world resort mugs for their refill pop station next to the pool.   The pool slide was open 10A-6P.
> 
> We rode the banana boat $20 a person, got a new driver who needs more time to learn more now not to sink the banana on the turns, but we had great fun.  Water temp was 72ish.  CM gives you all vest and helmets for the kids.  There are not lifeguards present for the beach.
> 
> Another family let DS and I race thru their disney cottage there-WOW huge!  I looked that bad boy was 105 points for their one night stay.
> 
> I wanted to add our cooler to the DIS share for vero, I was told they don't do that trade anymore it took up to much of their luggage room and it was getting out of control.
> 
> They do have different towels for you to use pool/beach side.  You can trade them as many times as you want for clean ones for free.  At the beach boogie boards were only $9 for the day for DVC members.  Chairs were $9 a day too.




Do you recall how much the hair braiding was???  I got my hair braided at GF last week and it was $55.  A bit expensive, yes, well worth it, yes!

How did you like the Studio? We'll be staying there for the first time in June and are a little afraid of a Studio and 4 adults.  We'll hope for good weather so that we don't have to spend the 4 days inside a studio room!!


----------



## CruznLexi

What time do they campfires start?


----------



## debaudrn

Hi everyone. We spent 4 days at the VB Resort last month. We have gone almost every year since 1996. This trip we tried two new restaurants that we loved! We are from RI with great restaurants at home and have been disappointed with the choices near VB.  We are huge "foodies" and don't mind spending money on a great dinner.  If you fit that description too then you have to try the Citrus Grillhouse and Cobalt (at the VB Kimpton Hotel). I love Kimpton Hotels so we went to check out the one in VB.  We ended up staying for lunch.  The outdoor patio dining area is gorgeous and the indoor dining room is beautiful too (dark wood, white linens, upscale looking).  The food was delicious.  4 of us with 4 different choices and all were great.  The Citrus Grillhouse was wonderful too.  It is bright and open inside so somewhat noisy. 6 of us had dinner and again all choices were superb.  We are New Englanders and we even thought the seafood at these two places was terrific (we are usually disappointed with seafood while at VB). I highly recommend both of these restaurants and they are now both on our must do list for future visits. We tried Mulligans in Sebastian - YUCK! 6 of us and not one of us liked our meal! Seafood was awful but as I said we are used to great seafood at home.


----------



## papertraveller

CruznLexi said:


> What time do they campfires start?



When we were there last month, they started at 8:30 p.m. and were held only on Mondays, Wednesdays and Fridays. 

They're a lot of fun - be prepared for audience participation!


----------



## MiaSRN62

debaudrn said:


> Hi everyone. We spent 4 days at the VB Resort last month. We have gone almost every year since 1996. This trip we tried two new restaurants that we loved! We are from RI with great restaurants at home and have been disappointed with the choices near VB.  We are huge "foodies" and don't mind spending money on a great dinner.  If you fit that description too then you have to try the Citrus Grillhouse and Cobalt (at the VB Kimpton Hotel). I love Kimpton Hotels so we went to check out the one in VB.  We ended up staying for lunch.  The outdoor patio dining area is gorgeous and the indoor dining room is beautiful too (dark wood, white linens, upscale looking).  The food was delicious.  4 of us with 4 different choices and all were great.  The Citrus Grillhouse was wonderful too.  It is bright and open inside so somewhat noisy. 6 of us had dinner and again all choices were superb.  We are New Englanders and we even thought the seafood at these two places was terrific (we are usually disappointed with seafood while at VB). I highly recommend both of these restaurants and they are now both on our must do list for future visits. We tried Mulligans in Sebastian - YUCK! 6 of us and not one of us liked our meal! Seafood was awful but as I said we are used to great seafood at home.


Thanks for the dining tips. Have heard about Citrus Grillhouse but never Cobalt---adding to my list.  Glad you had a great stay !


----------



## AnnaS

We also enjoyed Citrus Grillhouse.


----------



## backyardponder

DisDaydreamer said:


> Hello my FRIEND... Maria, hope your hubby is doing well.... MB has gone from 50/50/5yrs to 90% likely cured.  A Miracle of medicine.  This is the prognosis once the radiation therapy and hormone therapy are done (both suck, really bad).  To all who have survived it... you're amazing...



Rob,

Fantastic news.  Both of us send our best to MB.

John


----------



## backyardponder

glnrcker said:


> We are headed down from Joisey (where Spring is taking much too long) on April 12.  We are me, DH, DD (5), and DS (almost 4).  It will be a much anticipated first visit.  Any thing we should not miss, or skip??



glnrcker:  I've put you on the rollcall as arriving April 12th.  When do you leave?

John


----------



## backyardponder

Roll Call Update:

1/7 – 1/9 KAT4DISNEY
1/15 – 1/18 Brandis
1/21 – 1/26 bethsg
1/23 – 1-26 DisneyDuo
2/16 – 2/23 delauzons
2/18 – 2/21 ajkmom3
2/20 – 2/22 smacky1
2/20-2/24 MELSMICE
3/7 – 3/10 Jump4Joy8390
3/9 – 3/13 pit303
3/11 – 3/15 BernW
3/12 – 3/15 amandamcallister
3/12 – 3/18 ont/ohana
3/12 – 3/19 mickeywho?
3/12 – 3/20 Bose
3/13 – 3/19 papertraveller
3/17 – 3/20 debaudrn
3/23- 3/26 dizzneebabe
3/23 – 3/30 IggyLans
3/25 – 3/30 knothead180
3/26 – 3/28 hardingk
3/27 – 4/1 Kadorto
3/28 – 4/1 jjharts
4/2 – 4/8 Starr W.
4/3 - 4/9 Belle and Rella's Dad
4/3 – 4/9 conciergekelly
4/3 – 4/6 dznystar
4/10 – 4/14 CFedor1
4/12 - ??? glnrcker
4/16 – 4/21 Mahusky
4/20 – 4/22 job09
4/21 – 4/27 macphrsn
4/26 – 4/28 tlynk
5/3 – 5/5 MiaSRN62
5/28 – 6/1 PammyK
4/18 - 4/23 katdocnorf
4/28 - 4/29 wawdwluver
5/1 – 5/30 dort (off site)
5/14-5/17 DznyDreamz
5/22 – 5/26 mmmagic7754
5/25 – 5-29 cmctammyg
5/25 – 5/28 JanDave
5/26 – 5-31 dis2cruise
6/1 – 6/30 starbox (off site)
6/7 – 6/11 wigdoutdismom
6/10 - 6/12 bobbiwoz
6/10 – 6/12 sarahk0204
6/11 – 6/15 irish_dancer
6/11 – 6/18 hpygrll
6/12 Lenc324
6/18 – 6/21 tinkerfan1
6-19 – 6/22 TinkerbellLuvr7
6/23 – 6/26 DVC Jen
6/24 – 6/25 iloveokw
6/26 - 7/1 ddiva
6/27 – 7/6 mittelst
6/30 – 7/1 SFD998 & Cheloconnell
7/1 – 7/4 vbarry
7/13 – 7/15 MrShiny
7/15 – 7/22 FormrCastMbr
8/3 – 8-6 Tink-n-Peter
8/6 – 8/13 Mahusky
8/12 – 8/15 kritter
8/29 – 9/1 smacky1
8/14 – 8/19 ellynsoh
9/9 – 9/11 amblackmon
9/28 - ??? alldiz
10/3 – 10/6 cemeb4dk
10/4 – 10/8 LittleBoPeep
10/21 – 10/27 hopefully

2012
1/15 – 1/21 bobbiwoz


----------



## glnrcker

We depart VB on 18April.   CAN'T WAIT!!!


----------



## CruznLexi

Add us go Vero Oct 20-22


----------



## katdocnorf

Can't wait.  We will be arriving in VB on the 18th...just 2 weeks away now.. YIPEE  (is anyone leaving about that time that can do a chair swap?)


----------



## dis2cruise

Thanks for the food suggestions at Vero I am very excited to try 
Citrus Grillhouse and  Cobalt, We Love to try new places .


----------



## threebeesatdisney

Hello.  I was thinking of planning a vacation next summer to Vero Beach.  However, on the news they showed Japan dumping radioactive water into the ocean.  Do you think we will be allowed to swim in the ocean at Vero next year?  I am sure the government will say it is safe but really they are liars.  It worries me.  What do you think?  I am really worried about this.  I would hate to rent DVC points and then find out I couldn't enjoy the ocean.  That would be the whole point of going to Vero Beach.  Any info or opinions would be appreciated.


----------



## Arthur27

Add us to the list, we go June 13 - 15.


----------



## Arthur27

debaudrn said:


> Hi everyone. We spent 4 days at the VB Resort last month. We have gone almost every year since 1996. This trip we tried two new restaurants that we loved! We are from RI with great restaurants at home and have been disappointed with the choices near VB.  We are huge "foodies" and don't mind spending money on a great dinner.  If you fit that description too then you have to try the Citrus Grillhouse and Cobalt (at the VB Kimpton Hotel). I love Kimpton Hotels so we went to check out the one in VB.  We ended up staying for lunch.  The outdoor patio dining area is gorgeous and the indoor dining room is beautiful too (dark wood, white linens, upscale looking).  The food was delicious.  4 of us with 4 different choices and all were great.  The Citrus Grillhouse was wonderful too.  It is bright and open inside so somewhat noisy. 6 of us had dinner and again all choices were superb.  We are New Englanders and we even thought the seafood at these two places was terrific (we are usually disappointed with seafood while at VB). I highly recommend both of these restaurants and they are now both on our must do list for future visits. We tried Mulligans in Sebastian - YUCK! 6 of us and not one of us liked our meal! Seafood was awful but as I said we are used to great seafood at home.



If you'd like some good seafood Florida style I think the Gulf coasts is better place to try. But the places you found sound good as well.


----------



## backyardponder

threebeesatdisney said:


> Hello.  I was thinking of planning a vacation next summer to Vero Beach.  However, on the news they showed Japan dumping radioactive water into the ocean.  Do you think we will be allowed to swim in the ocean at Vero next year?  I am sure the government will say it is safe but really they are liars.  It worries me.  What do you think?  I am really worried about this.  I would hate to rent DVC points and then find out I couldn't enjoy the ocean.  That would be the whole point of going to Vero Beach.  Any info or opinions would be appreciated.



Nothing to worry about at all.  First of all, it seems all the contaminated water is being diluted within 20 miles of Japan...probably less.  Next, for water to get from there to VB it would have to go through the Panama Canal or around South America.  That's too far away.  Don't worry about this.


----------



## Amusement

I have a couple of quick questions about renting beach chairs and an umbrella during our May visit. If you rent chairs in the morning and hang on to your receipt, can you come back later in the afternoon and get them again without paying a second time?  It seems like I remember that they used to have a weekly rate for chairs/umbrellas.  Has that gone by the wayside?

Thanks for the help!


----------



## Belle & Ariel

I read the post about swapping towels.  Is this resort different from the onsite ones that have the cart with all the towels you need? If so, I want to pack our own towels so we have enough!


----------



## scootert

Amusement said:


> I have a couple of quick questions about renting beach chairs and an umbrella during our May visit. If you rent chairs in the morning and hang on to your receipt, can you come back later in the afternoon and get them again without paying a second time?  It seems like I remember that they used to have a weekly rate for chairs/umbrellas.  Has that gone by the wayside?
> 
> Thanks for the help!



Haven't been yet this year, but in the past once you rent the chairs/umbrellas they are yours for the day.   Not sure about the weekly rental -- last year they were reserving chairs and umbrellas but not sure what the policy is now


----------



## scootert

Belle & Ariel said:


> I read the post about swapping towels.  Is this resort different from the onsite ones that have the cart with all the towels you need? If so, I want to pack our own towels so we have enough!



They no longer provide unlimited towels.  You will have beach/pool towels in your room (number based on how many people are in the room) to use.   To get a clean towel, you have to turn one in at Ebb & Flo's.


----------



## metzger01

Yes, the last time I was there also, the towel procedure had been changed. You no longer get an unlimited supply of towels. However in Disney's defense, I can say that on many previous visits, peolple would get towels, and then just leave them on the beach. So, I'm sure the new procedure cuts down on that.


----------



## dizzneebabe

Belle & Ariel said:


> I read the post about swapping towels.  Is this resort different from the onsite ones that have the cart with all the towels you need? If so, I want to pack our own towels so we have enough!



Yes, it is different, but you can swap your towels anytime at the activities counter by the pool.  We didn't have any trouble having clean, dry towels when we were there 3/23-3/26.


----------



## dizzneebabe

MiaSRN62 said:


> I believe they sell the exact same refillable mugs at VB as they do at WDW. So the guests could have purchased the mugs right there. I thought they sold them at Bleachers and in the gift shop behind the register ? Am I wrong on this ?



They were selling both styles of mugs at the gift shop when we were there less than two weeks ago. I actually was a little upset with the woman in the gift shop because on our first night there I asked if they had the new ones (I have about 10 of the red ones at home) and she said in a nasty tone, "That's all we have," pointing to the red one on display.  Well, I wasn't buying more of the same ones...so we left.  The next morning DH bought us two coffees for $5 in the gift shop and then we headed to the pool where lo and behold Bleachers had the new ones.  I asked when they got them in and the bartender, Tim said they had come in the previous Sunday.  While I understand trying to sell old stock first, I specifically asked for the new style and was told they didn't have them.


----------



## treehugnmama

We are going October 16 to October 22 2011.   I noticed from page 11 lots of people got to enjoy the chairs 1 left last year. That is so great  gotta love dis. I am worried this year we wond be able to get any as we are going 3 weeks later and there were slim pickins last year. 

Can anyone  tell me the difference between a lockoff 2 bed and a dedicated. I realize the bed/ couch vs bed/bed. But do you still have the kitchenette in the 2nd bedroom in a dedicated?

We are taking my parents for a last family trip as my dad is in kidney failure and will be starting dialysis soon so I am trying to make it perfect. Dad wants a fridge in the studio to keep his insulin close to him

Thanks in advance


----------



## aggiemullins

Add us to the list for 8/5 - 8/12!


----------



## aggiemullins

I posted this on it's own thread, but couldn't get a response from anybody.  Probably because this is where the VB knowledge hangs out.  

My son is turning 2 while we're at VB this August.  Does anyone know if they do anything special for birthdays either at the restaurant or the member area?  I know they have those "unbirthday" parties, but I have no idea what that is and if it would even apply to him because of his age and the fact it's his actual birthday.

I know he's just turning 2, but I was hoping we could do something special for the little guy and we're not sure how to go about it.  Any ideas would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## DVCconvert

aggiemullins said:


> .....My son is turning 2 while we're at VB this August.  Does anyone know if they do anything special for birthdays either at the restaurant or the member area?  I know they have those "unbirthday" parties, but I have no idea what that is and if it would even apply to him because of his age and the fact it's his actual birthday.
> 
> I know he's just turning 2, but I was hoping we could do something special for the little guy and we're not sure how to go about it.  Any ideas would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!



the unbirthday party would be great. It's a party for children and it's themed from the unbirthday in Alice in Wonderland.  The restaurants (note the birthday on your reservation both at the resort and in any eatery) will provide some small but nice suprises 

HTH


----------



## Hopefully

treehugnmama said:


> We are going October 16 to October 22 2011.   I noticed from page 11 lots of people got to enjoy the chairs 1 left last year. That is so great  gotta love dis. I am worried this year we wond be able to get any as we are going 3 weeks later and there were slim pickins last year.
> 
> Can anyone  tell me the difference between a lockoff 2 bed and a dedicated. I realize the bed/ couch vs bed/bed. But do you still have the kitchenette in the 2nd bedroom in a dedicated?
> 
> We are taking my parents for a last family trip as my dad is in kidney failure and will be starting dialysis soon so I am trying to make it perfect. Dad wants a fridge in the studio to keep his insulin close to him
> 
> Thanks in advance




I am one of the grateful folks who enjoyed your chairs last year Treehugginmama!!  
We went exactly that time last year - October 16th- and you are correct, there were very slim pickins in the stores. I was looking to add an umbrella, as I burn very easily. There were none at Walmart, Publix and is it Walgreen's? No chairs and no umbrellas. I finally found one at CVS amongst the Christmas items   I am very worried as we check in on October 21st this year and I don't know if we will find anything available.
Good Luck with your trip with your Dad, I am sure it will be special.


----------



## Mahusky

I don't want any of those 'old style' mugs either.....  I must have 10 plus as well!!!!       SDD for me so I hope they sold out of the old ones!


----------



## canals68

A lock off can also be used as a stand alone one BR and a studio. A dedicated can only be used as a 2 BR.


----------



## canals68

MiaSRN62 said:


> Just want to share some pics I snapped of our visit at Squid Lips :


Love me some Sqid Lips.


----------



## treehugnmama

Thanks for the info

Is there a car rental place in vb. We didn't notice one last time but we weren't looking for one either?


----------



## CFedor1

Leaving for the Albany airport to fly to Orlando.  Staying at Hyatt Grand Cypress (AAA rate of $125) tonight.  Heading to Vero tomorrow with at stop at Meg O'Maley's in Melbourne on the way.  CM I spoke to yesterday told me it should be a quieter week this week.  We can't wait to get out of the New York weather!


----------



## DVCconvert

treehugnmama asked:


> Is there a car rental place in vb





Behold....the power of google.......



*Places for auto rental + near Vero Beach, FL*

Avis Rent-A-Car - Vero Beach-Miracle Mile - Place page
www.avis.com - 1006 21st St, Vero Beach - (772) 567-3327

Enterprise Rent-A-Car - 1 review - Place page
www.enterprise.com - 905 U.S. 1, Vero Beach - (772) 567-8117

Hertz Local Edition - Vero Beach - 1 review - Place page
www.hertz.com - 3350 Cherokee Dr, Vero Beach - (772) 562-4304

Budget Rent-A-Car - Vero Beach - Place page
www.budget.com - 930 Us Hwy 1, Vero Beach - (772) 567-8788

Thrifty Vero Beach Car Rental - 1 review - Place page
www.thrifty.com - 732 South Us 1, Vero Beach - (772) 299-3863

Hertz Rent-A-Car - Sun Jet Center - Place page
www.hertz.com - 3350 Cherokee Drive, Vero Beach - (772) 562-4304


----------



## Starr W.

CFedor1 said:


> Leaving for the Albany airport to fly to Orlando.  Staying at Hyatt Grand Cypress (AAA rate of $125) tonight.  Heading to Vero tomorrow with at stop at Meg O'Maley's in Melbourne on the way.  CM I spoke to yesterday told me it should be a quieter week this week.  We can't wait to get out of the New York weather!



We just got back from VB last night. This was our 3rd trip for spring break. I've not seen the resort as busy as it was in 2008, the year the "Soprano" group basically took over the pool area and scared the CM's out of enforcing the "chair reserving rule". 

Though did have to laugh at the few who showed up for rope drop at the pool every morning.


----------



## Twinprincesses

How is the weather at Vero in October?  Is it warm enough to go in the Ocean?  

We are going on a cruise and right now are booked to go back to Bay Lake but love Vero so much we might go back.


----------



## DVCconvert

Twinprincesses said:


> How is the weather at Vero in October?  Is it warm enough to go in the Ocean?
> 
> We are going on a cruise and right now are booked to go back to Bay Lake but love Vero so much we might go back.



October is a fantastic month at VB. Yes, the ocean is warm enough to swim and it's usually not crowded at all.

HTH


----------



## Twinprincesses

Thank you so much.  That resort is just beautiful  & relaxing.  I think we may go for that instead of the parks.


----------



## backyardponder

Roll-call Update:

1/7 – 1/9 KAT4DISNEY
1/15 – 1/18 Brandis
1/21 – 1/26 bethsg
1/23 – 1-26 DisneyDuo
2/16 – 2/23 delauzons
2/18 – 2/21 ajkmom3
2/20 – 2/22 smacky1
2/20-2/24 MELSMICE
3/7 – 3/10 Jump4Joy8390
3/9 – 3/13 pit303
3/11 – 3/15 BernW
3/12 – 3/15 amandamcallister
3/12 – 3/18 ont/ohana
3/12 – 3/19 mickeywho?
3/12 – 3/20 Bose
3/13 – 3/19 papertraveller
3/17 – 3/20 debaudrn
3/23- 3/26 dizzneebabe
3/23 – 3/30 IggyLans
3/25 – 3/30 knothead180
3/26 – 3/28 hardingk
3/27 – 4/1 Kadorto
3/28 – 4/1 jjharts
4/2 – 4/8 Starr W.
4/3 - 4/9 Belle and Rella's Dad
4/3 – 4/9 conciergekelly
4/3 – 4/6 dznystar
4/10 – 4/14 CFedor1
4/12 – 4/18 glnrcker
4/16 – 4/21 Mahusky
4/20 – 4/22 job09
4/21 – 4/27 macphrsn
4/26 – 4/28 tlynk
5/3 – 5/5 MiaSRN62
5/28 – 6/1 PammyK
4/18 - 4/23 katdocnorf
4/28 - 4/29 wawdwluver
5/1 – 5/30 dort (off site)
5/14-5/17 DznyDreamz
5/22 – 5/26 mmmagic7754
5/25 – 5-29 cmctammyg
5/25 – 5/28 JanDave
5/26 – 5-31 dis2cruise
6/1 – 6/30 starbox (off site)
6/7 – 6/11 wigdoutdismom
6/10 - 6/12 bobbiwoz
6/10 – 6/12 sarahk0204
6/11 – 6/15 irish_dancer
6/11 – 6/18 hpygrll
6/12 Lenc324
6/13 – 6/15 Arthur27
6/18 – 6/21 tinkerfan1
6-19 – 6/22 TinkerbellLuvr7
6/23 – 6/26 DVC Jen
6/24 – 6/25 iloveokw
6/26 - 7/1 ddiva
6/27 – 7/6 mittelst
6/30 – 7/1 SFD998 & Cheloconnell
7/1 – 7/4 vbarry
7/13 – 7/15 MrShiny
7/15 – 7/22 FormrCastMbr
8/3 – 8-6 Tink-n-Peter
8/5 – 8/12 aggiemullins
8/6 – 8/13 Mahusky
8/12 – 8/15 kritter
8/29 – 9/1 smacky1
8/14 – 8/19 ellynsoh
9/9 – 9/11 amblackmon
9/28 - ??? alldiz
10/3 – 10/6 cemeb4dk
10/4 – 10/8 LittleBoPeep
10/16 – 10/22 treehugnmama
10/20 – 10/22 CruznLexi
10/21 – 10/27 hopefully

2012
1/15 – 1/21 bobbiwoz


----------



## metzger01

Hopefully said:


> I am one of the grateful folks who enjoyed your chairs last year Treehugginmama!!
> We went exactly that time last year - October 16th- and you are correct, there were very slim pickins in the stores. I was looking to add an umbrella, as I burn very easily. There were none at Walmart, Publix and is it Walgreen's? No chairs and no umbrellas. I finally found one at CVS amongst the Christmas items   I am very worried as we check in on October 21st this year and I don't know if we will find anything available.
> Good Luck with your trip with your Dad, I am sure it will be special.



The Sam's Club in Vero stocks a very nice beach umbrella for only $26.86






We live here and purchased one about a year ago, and they still carry it.
8' Beach Umbrella w/ Adjustable Tilt


----------



## iloveokw

Starr W.   I remember the "Soprano" group, too.  Just made my reservation for SB 2012


----------



## Muushka

backyardponder said:


> Roll-call Update:
> 
> 1/7  1/9 KAT4DISNEY
> 1/15  1/18 Brandis
> 1/21  1/26 bethsg
> 1/23  1-26 DisneyDuo
> 2/16  2/23 delauzons
> 2/18  2/21 ajkmom3
> 2/20  2/22 smacky1
> 2/20-2/24 MELSMICE
> 3/7  3/10 Jump4Joy8390
> 3/9  3/13 pit303
> 3/11  3/15 BernW
> 3/12  3/15 amandamcallister
> 3/12  3/18 ont/ohana
> 3/12  3/19 mickeywho?
> 3/12  3/20 Bose
> 3/13  3/19 papertraveller
> 3/17  3/20 debaudrn
> 3/23- 3/26 dizzneebabe
> 3/23  3/30 IggyLans
> 3/25  3/30 knothead180
> 3/26  3/28 hardingk
> 3/27  4/1 Kadorto
> 3/28  4/1 jjharts
> 4/2  4/8 Starr W.
> 4/3 - 4/9 Belle and Rella's Dad
> 4/3  4/9 conciergekelly
> 4/3  4/6 dznystar
> 4/10  4/14 CFedor1
> 4/12  4/18 glnrcker
> 4/16  4/21 Mahusky
> 4/20  4/22 job09
> 4/21  4/27 macphrsn
> 4/26  4/28 tlynk
> 5/3  5/5 MiaSRN62
> 5/28  6/1 PammyK
> 4/18 - 4/23 katdocnorf
> 4/28 - 4/29 wawdwluver
> 5/1  5/30 dort (off site)
> 5/14-5/17 DznyDreamz
> 5/22  5/26 mmmagic7754
> 5/25  5-29 cmctammyg
> 5/25  5/28 JanDave
> 5/26  5-31 dis2cruise
> 6/1  6/30 starbox (off site)
> 6/7  6/11 wigdoutdismom
> 6/10 - 6/12 bobbiwoz
> 6/10  6/12 sarahk0204
> 6/11  6/15 irish_dancer
> 6/11  6/18 hpygrll
> 6/12 Lenc324
> 6/13  6/15 Arthur27
> 6/18  6/21 tinkerfan1
> 6-19  6/22 TinkerbellLuvr7
> 6/23  6/26 DVC Jen
> 6/24  6/25 iloveokw
> 6/26 - 7/1 ddiva
> 6/27  7/6 mittelst
> 6/30  7/1 SFD998 & Cheloconnell
> 7/1  7/4 vbarry
> 7/13  7/15 MrShiny
> 7/15  7/22 FormrCastMbr
> 8/3  8-6 Tink-n-Peter
> 8/5  8/12 aggiemullins
> 8/6  8/13 Mahusky
> 8/12  8/15 kritter
> 8/29  9/1 smacky1
> 8/14  8/19 ellynsoh
> 9/9  9/11 amblackmon
> 9/28 - ??? alldiz
> 10/3  10/6 cemeb4dk
> 10/4  10/8 LittleBoPeep
> 10/16  10/22 treehugnmama
> 10/20  10/22 CruznLexi
> 10/21  10/27 hopefully
> 
> 2012
> 1/15  1/21 bobbiwoz



Can you add this VWL Groupie to the list??

10/30 - 11/2 Muushka

Thanks


----------



## kritter

Does anyone know if there is a grocery delivery service available in VB? We will be staying only a few days before our cruise and will not have a car. We have a car service bringing us to the resort and bringing us back to the cruise!! TIA!!


----------



## csidisney

Hi everyone!!  I've been reading the thread and getting excited for our trip.  We'll be in Vero 5/22-5/29 in a studio.  Has anyone stayed in a studio before?  Does it have a refrigerator so that I could stock some groceries for the little ones?  Also, is there a grocery store in close driving distance?  Can't wait!


----------



## csidisney

Oh, and I am reading mixed reviews about Captain Hirams and Riverside Cafe.  Should I get these off Restaurant.com or not?  Decisions, decisions...lol


----------



## metzger01

kritter said:


> Does anyone know if there is a grocery delivery service available in VB? We will be staying only a few days before our cruise and will not have a car. We have a car service bringing us to the resort and bringing us back to the cruise!! TIA!!



You can order Groceries directly from Disney via:
Vero Beach Grocery List

Or you can use the following service:
http://www.groceriesandmoretoyourdoor.com/, but it will cost at least $25 on top of the food cost.


----------



## metzger01

csidisney said:


> Hi everyone!!  I've been reading the thread and getting excited for our trip.  We'll be in Vero 5/22-5/29 in a studio.  Has anyone stayed in a studio before?  Does it have a refrigerator so that I could stock some groceries for the little ones?  Also, is there a grocery store in close driving distance?  Can't wait!



Yes, there is a Publix on US1, across the causeway from Disney and then north about a mile or less.


----------



## MiaSRN62

csidisney said:


> Hi everyone!!  I've been reading the thread and getting excited for our trip.  We'll be in Vero 5/22-5/29 in a studio.  Has anyone stayed in a studio before?  Does it have a refrigerator so that I could stock some groceries for the little ones?  Also, is there a grocery store in close driving distance?  Can't wait!



Yes, there is a refrigerator and microwave and small sink area. I usually stay in the Inn rooms, but my son stayed in a studio once. We usually go over the bridge and shop for groceries at the CVS (maybe 10 min away ?)......there is a Super Walmart about 25 min away approx ? Both over the bridge. 
There are also some small food selections in the general store in the hotel, but they're pricey of course----same as any of the gift shops in WDW are. 
Have a great stay !


----------



## metzger01

csidisney said:


> Oh, and I am reading mixed reviews about Captain Hirams and Riverside Cafe.  Should I get these off Restaurant.com or not?  Decisions, decisions...lol



I probably would. Currently, from now until April 14, Restaurant.com gives you a 80% discount with promo code: STEAK. Certificates don't expire. With a coupon, I would certainly try Capt Hirams, Riverside Cafe, and Mo-Bay Grill.

Unfortunately, Riverside Cafe is out of the $25 gift certificates. I find that for a party of 2, the $25 certificates are about right, as they only require a minimum purchase of $35. The $10 certificates are fine for a party of one, since they require a purchase of $20, and the $50 certificates require a purchase of $100. That might be fine, if you have a large enough party of 5-7. But for me and my wife, I generally only get the $25 certificates.

Check out here what is currently available in the Vero Beach/ Sebastian area: Restaurant.com Listings for Vero Beach Area


----------



## tigger2002

Do the beach chairs in the picture above cost anything?  How much are they?

<


----------



## kritter

metzger01 said:


> You can order Groceries directly from Disney via:
> Vero Beach Grocery List
> 
> Or you can use the following service:
> http://www.groceriesandmoretoyourdoor.com/, but it will cost at least $25 on top of the food cost.



Thank you. I thought there was one more delivery service that I had read about a while back as well!!


----------



## tigger2002

metzger01 said:


> With a coupon, I would certainly try Capt Hirams, Riverside Cafe, and Mo-Bay Grill.



Are these pretty easy to use the coupons at?  I know some places are so restrictive and it is not a very good value.

<


----------



## metzger01

tigger2002 said:


> Are these pretty easy to use the coupons at?  I know some places are so restrictive and it is not a very good value.
> 
> <



We've used the $25 coupon at both Capt Hirams and Riverside Cafe, and have had no problem as long as we've conformed to the terms. We usually even present the certificate when we are ordering so that there will be no misunderstandings. The conditions of Capt Hirams is shown below. All of them are similar in nature, though the prices can vary. For a $25 certificate, w/ 80% off, I believe will cost $4 for Capt Hirams, but only $2 at Mo-Bay Grill. So under ideal conditions, if you can get your order to exactly $35, they will automatically add in another 18% ($6.30) for tip, and also 7% tax ($2.45), and then deduct the $25 gift certificate, for a total of $18.75. You can check them as well as some of the others out online:
Capt Hiram's
Mo-Bay Grill
Riverside Cafe

i.e.
*Redeemable only at: Capt Hiram's*
*Address:* 1606 Indian River Rd
Sebastian, FL 32958
*Telephone:* (772) 589-4345
*Special Instructions:* Minimum purchase of $35. 18% Gratuity added
prior to discount. Present prior to ordering. Excludes happy hour
menu, happy hour drinks, early bird specials and lobster nights.

*Terms and Conditions for Restaurant-Specific Gift Certificates:*

*Only one (1) Restaurant-Specific Gift Certificate may be redeemed per party, per month, per restaurant, even if the party is seated at separate tables and/or receives more than one check.
*Not valid for taxes, tips, merchandise, or prior balances.
*Cannot be combined with any other restaurant certificates, third party certificates, Restaurant.com Gift Certificates, or other coupons.
*Valid for dine-in only unless otherwise stated.


----------



## metzger01

tigger2002 said:


> Do the beach chairs in the picture above cost anything?  How much are they?
> 
> <



Sorry, Yes they do charge for these.
For members, I believe the chairs are $9 each and umbrella $10 per day, so $28 per day for a pair of chairs w/umbrella. Most people actually just try to get to the pool early enough to get a table with umbrella or lounge chair there for no charge.


----------



## treehugnmama

dvcconvert thanks for the info.  i was ont he rental car sites and couldn't find vero nreach as an option and never thought to google it.


----------



## Maryrn11168

We are going to Vero Beach in August pre Disney cruise, and I just found this thread today and I am so THANKFUL!   I never thought to go on restaurant.com (use it for home all the time).  Thanks to the discount code I just got $75 worth of gift certifacates for $9!  Yeah!!

I learn something new on disboards everyday!!


----------



## DisDaydreamer

I found this thread wandering around on page two... thought I'd bring it home...


----------



## backyardponder

Roll Call Update:

1/7 – 1/9 KAT4DISNEY
1/15 – 1/18 Brandis
1/21 – 1/26 bethsg
1/23 – 1-26 DisneyDuo
2/16 – 2/23 delauzons
2/18 – 2/21 ajkmom3
2/20 – 2/22 smacky1
2/20-2/24 MELSMICE
3/7 – 3/10 Jump4Joy8390
3/9 – 3/13 pit303
3/11 – 3/15 BernW
3/12 – 3/15 amandamcallister
3/12 – 3/18 ont/ohana
3/12 – 3/19 mickeywho?
3/12 – 3/20 Bose
3/13 – 3/19 papertraveller
3/17 – 3/20 debaudrn
3/23- 3/26 dizzneebabe
3/23 – 3/30 IggyLans
3/25 – 3/30 knothead180
3/26 – 3/28 hardingk
3/27 – 4/1 Kadorto
3/28 – 4/1 jjharts
4/2 – 4/8 Starr W.
4/3 - 4/9 Belle and Rella's Dad
4/3 – 4/9 conciergekelly
4/3 – 4/6 dznystar
4/10 – 4/14 CFedor1
4/12 – 4/18 glnrcker
4/16 – 4/21 Mahusky
4/20 – 4/22 job09
4/21 – 4/27 macphrsn
4/26 – 4/28 tlynk
5/3 – 5/5 MiaSRN62
5/28 – 6/1 PammyK
4/18 - 4/23 katdocnorf
4/28 - 4/29 wawdwluver
5/1 – 5/30 dort (off site)
5/14-5/17 DznyDreamz
5/22 – 5/26 mmmagic7754
5/22 – 5/29 csidisney
5/25 – 5-29 cmctammyg
5/25 – 5/28 JanDave
5/26 – 5-31 dis2cruise
6/1 – 6/30 starbox (off site)
6/7 – 6/11 wigdoutdismom
6/10 - 6/12 bobbiwoz
6/10 – 6/12 sarahk0204
6/11 – 6/15 irish_dancer
6/11 – 6/18 hpygrll
6/12 Lenc324
6/13 – 6/15 Arthur27
6/18 – 6/21 tinkerfan1
6-19 – 6/22 TinkerbellLuvr7
6/23 – 6/26 DVC Jen
6/24 – 6/25 iloveokw
6/26 - 7/1 ddiva
6/27 – 7/6 mittelst
6/30 – 7/1 SFD998 & Cheloconnell
7/1 – 7/4 vbarry
7/13 – 7/15 MrShiny
7/15 – 7/22 FormrCastMbr
8/3 – 8-6 Tink-n-Peter
8/5 – 8/12 aggiemullins
8/6 – 8/13 Mahusky
8/12 – 8/15 kritter
8/29 – 9/1 smacky1
8/14 – 8/19 ellynsoh
9/9 – 9/11 amblackmon
9/28 - ??? alldiz
10/3 – 10/6 cemeb4dk
10/4 – 10/8 LittleBoPeep
10/16 – 10/22 treehugnmama
10/20 – 10/22 CruznLexi
10/21 – 10/27 hopefully
10/30 – 11/2 Muushka

2012
1/15 – 1/21 bobbiwoz


----------



## Fonzy13

Add us into the roll call!

Honeymoon!

Staying at Vero from 9/6 to 9/10 until heading to AKL.


----------



## MiaSRN62

Fonzy13 said:


> Add us into the roll call!
> 
> Honeymoon!
> 
> Staying at Vero from 9/6 to 9/10 until heading to AKL.



Congrats ! Nice place to honeymoon !


----------



## MiaSRN62

metzger01 said:


> I probably would. Currently, from now until April 14, Restaurant.com gives you a 80% discount with promo code: STEAK. Certificates don't expire. With a coupon, I would certainly try Capt Hirams, Riverside Cafe, and Mo-Bay Grill.
> 
> 
> 
> Check out here what is currently available in the Vero Beach/ Sebastian area: Restaurant.com Listings for Vero Beach Area



Darn....I missed out on the promo code. Thanks for posting it. If one pops up again would love if you could share it here. Thanks !


----------



## Sorcerer's Dad

csidisney said:


> Oh, and I am reading mixed reviews about Captain Hirams and Riverside Cafe.  Should I get these off Restaurant.com or not?  Decisions, decisions...lol



Haven't done Riverside so I cannot comment on that place, but we have eaten at Capt Hirams and Mo Bay Grill using the coupons and have already purchased more coupons.  Watch for the sales.


----------



## metzger01

MiaSRN62 said:


> Darn....I missed out on the promo code. Thanks for posting it. If one pops up again would love if you could share it here. Thanks !



It seems that they usually are running a promotion. You can just be patient and wait for the best ones. The current one ends on Sunday, April 17. 60% off Promo Code: MENU. I would bet that a new one will begin probably in the morning.


----------



## MiaSRN62

metzger01 said:


> It seems that they usually are running a promotion. You can just be patient and wait for the best ones. The current one ends on Sunday, April 17. 60% off Promo Code: MENU. I would bet that a new one will begin probably in the morning.



Thank you ! So the promo codes are on the website ?


----------



## JanDave

MiaSRN62 said:


> Thank you ! So the promo codes are on the website ?



Maria, just saw your signature - are you on the October 1, 2011 Magic?  We are too!!!  There's a thread started on the cruise meet board.

Jan


----------



## MiaSRN62

JanDave said:


> Maria, just saw your signature - are you on the October 1, 2011 Magic?  We are too!!!  There's a thread started on the cruise meet board.
> 
> Jan



Hi Jan !
Yes, I am !  I will definitely have to go check out that thread ! Thanks !


----------



## metzger01

MiaSRN62 said:


> Thank you ! So the promo codes are on the website ?



I believe they usually have them on the header of their website. After you make a purchase they will then email you the whenever there is a new code.


----------



## Sorcerer's Dad

MiaSRN62 said:


> Thank you ! So the promo codes are on the website ?



Restaurant.com promo codes are on their website, but not right at the entry point.  You can get notified of the codes by signing up on their site for emails and checking bargain forums.  I just googled "restaurant.com coupon code" and got a url on their website that does link to the current promotion info.

I got an email this morning that matches what shows on the site except that the email states offer ends Wed 4/21.  

Current code is "ENJOY" for 70% off.  Also, buy 5 $25 restaurant specific certificates, and get one $25 egift card free.


----------



## Mr. Disney 652

The restaurant.com Capt Hirams is good at their sandbar too right?

Thanks!


----------



## metzger01

Mr. Disney 652 said:


> The restaurant.com Capt Hirams is good at their sandbar too right?
> 
> Thanks!



I'm not sure if it includes just using the certificate for drinks at the sand bar or not. they do have outdoor seating out by the sandbar where they do have full service menu's though. But if you are asking if you can use the certificate for just drinks, I would probably call them and ask first. 772-589-4345

The $25 Certificate states:
Minimum purchase of $35. 18% Gratuity added
prior to discount. Present prior to ordering. Excludes happy hour
menu, happy hour drinks, early bird specials and lobster nights.


----------



## TiszBear

I am so glad I found this thread.  I am planning a trip for March of 2012 and I have gotten such great information from all of you.  I do have one question and it may be that I missed the answer but I keep seeing OVIR and GVIR, what do those mean?


----------



## DVCconvert

TiszBear said:


> I am so glad I found this thread.  I am planning a trip for March of 2012 and I have gotten such great information from all of you.  I do have one question and it may be that I missed the answer but I keep seeing OVIR and GVIR, what do those mean?



OVIR= Ocean View Inn Room
GVIR= Garden View Inn Room


HTH
(Hope that helps)


----------



## DisDaydreamer

TiszBear said:


> I am so glad I found this thread.  I am planning a trip for March of 2012 and I have gotten such great information from all of you.  I do have one question and it may be that I missed the answer but I keep seeing OVIR and GVIR, what do those mean?



OVIR






GVIR


----------



## metzger01

DisDaydreamer said:


> OVIR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GVIR



Actually if you know which room to ask for, there are [at least 3 that I am aware of] garden view rooms w/a pretty good ocean view. As a matter of fact, I've been in a ocean view room before that was overlooking the pool, where I would have much rather had the garden view room with the ocean view. Generally, we'll just reserve garden view and then add a request of these specific rooms. I'd rather not post these (somewhat secret) room numbers--and hope that no one else will post them either, or I'll have a harder time getting them myself, but if someone would like to know, they can email me.


----------



## metzger01

For those wanting to try out Capt Hirams, Mo-Bay Grill, Riverside Grill or others in the Vero Beach area, go to Vero Beach listings here at Restaurant.com.

There is now an 80% off sale now through Easter. Promo Code: EASTER. Among others, you can get a $25 certificate for Capt Hirams for $4, or $25 at Mo-Bay Grill for $2.

*Note: Although the certificate does not state that you must present the certificate prior to ordering, the website does state:  Minimum purchase of $35. 18% Gratuity added prior to discount. _Present prior to ordering_. Excludes happy hour menu, happy hour drinks, early bird specials and lobster nights. 

To be on the safe side, I present the certificate prior to ordering at any of the restaurants I use. Certifiactes do not expire.


----------



## codyvt

Hi -

I don't really know how to do this but my family will be at VB from 6/18 - 6/22 if anyone will be around?  Me - 37, DH - 47, DS - 6 and DS - 14 mos.

Thanks!


----------



## backyardponder

Updated Roll Call:


1/7 – 1/9 KAT4DISNEY
1/15 – 1/18 Brandis
1/21 – 1/26 bethsg
1/23 – 1-26 DisneyDuo
2/16 – 2/23 delauzons
2/18 – 2/21 ajkmom3
2/20 – 2/22 smacky1
2/20-2/24 MELSMICE
3/7 – 3/10 Jump4Joy8390
3/9 – 3/13 pit303
3/11 – 3/15 BernW
3/12 – 3/15 amandamcallister
3/12 – 3/18 ont/ohana
3/12 – 3/19 mickeywho?
3/12 – 3/20 Bose
3/13 – 3/19 papertraveller
3/17 – 3/20 debaudrn
3/23- 3/26 dizzneebabe
3/23 – 3/30 IggyLans
3/25 – 3/30 knothead180
3/26 – 3/28 hardingk
3/27 – 4/1 Kadorto
3/28 – 4/1 jjharts
4/2 – 4/8 Starr W.
4/3 - 4/9 Belle and Rella's Dad
4/3 – 4/9 conciergekelly
4/3 – 4/6 dznystar
4/10 – 4/14 CFedor1
4/12 – 4/18 glnrcker
4/16 – 4/21 Mahusky
4/20 – 4/22 job09
4/21 – 4/27 macphrsn
4/26 – 4/28 tlynk
5/3 – 5/5 MiaSRN62
5/28 – 6/1 PammyK
4/18 - 4/23 katdocnorf
4/28 - 4/29 wawdwluver
5/1 – 5/30 dort (off site)
5/14-5/17 DznyDreamz
5/22 – 5/26 mmmagic7754
5/22 – 5/29 csidisney
5/25 – 5-29 cmctammyg
5/25 – 5/28 JanDave
5/26 – 5-31 dis2cruise
6/1 – 6/30 starbox (off site)
6/7 – 6/11 wigdoutdismom
6/10 - 6/12 bobbiwoz
6/10 – 6/12 sarahk0204
6/11 – 6/15 irish_dancer
6/11 – 6/18 hpygrll
6/12 Lenc324
6/13 – 6/15 Arthur27
6/18 – 6/21 tinkerfan1
6/18 – 6/22 codyvt
6-19 – 6/22 TinkerbellLuvr7
6/23 – 6/26 DVC Jen
6/24 – 6/25 iloveokw
6/26 - 7/1 ddiva
6/27 – 7/6 mittelst
6/30 – 7/1 SFD998 & Cheloconnell
7/1 – 7/4 vbarry
7/13 – 7/15 MrShiny
7/15 – 7/22 FormrCastMbr
8/3 – 8-6 Tink-n-Peter
8/5 – 8/12 aggiemullins
8/6 – 8/13 Mahusky
8/12 – 8/15 kritter
8/29 – 9/1 smacky1
8/14 – 8/19 ellynsoh
9/6 – 9/10 Fonzy13
9/9 – 9/11 amblackmon
9/28 - ??? alldiz
10/3 – 10/6 cemeb4dk
10/4 – 10/8 LittleBoPeep
10/16 – 10/22 treehugnmama
10/20 – 10/22 CruznLexi
10/21 – 10/27 hopefully
10/30 – 11/2 Muushka

2012
1/15 – 1/21 bobbiwoz


----------



## gabriellyn

metzger01 said:


> For those wanting to try out Capt Hirams, Mo-Bay Grill, Riverside Grill or others in the Vero Beach area, go to Vero Beach listings here at Restaurant.com.
> 
> There is now an 80% off sale now through Easter. Promo Code: EASTER. Among others, you can get a $25 certificate for Capt Hirams for $4, or $25 at Mo-Bay Grill for $2.
> 
> *Note: Although the certificate does not state that you must present the certificate prior to ordering, the website does state:  Minimum purchase of $35. 18% Gratuity added prior to discount. _Present prior to ordering_. Excludes happy hour menu, happy hour drinks, early bird specials and lobster nights.
> 
> To be on the safe side, I present the certificate prior to ordering at any of the restaurants I use. Certifiactes do not expire.



Thanks for the tips - I was able to secure two certificates for our August trip!
We'll be there Aug 5-7.


----------



## sadiespicks

backyardponder said:


> Updated Roll Call:
> 
> 
> 1/7  1/9 KAT4DISNEY
> 1/15  1/18 Brandis
> 1/21  1/26 bethsg
> 1/23  1-26 DisneyDuo
> 2/16  2/23 delauzons
> 2/18  2/21 ajkmom3
> 2/20  2/22 smacky1
> 2/20-2/24 MELSMICE
> 3/7  3/10 Jump4Joy8390
> 3/9  3/13 pit303
> 3/11  3/15 BernW
> 3/12  3/15 amandamcallister
> 3/12  3/18 ont/ohana
> 3/12  3/19 mickeywho?
> 3/12  3/20 Bose
> 3/13  3/19 papertraveller
> 3/17  3/20 debaudrn
> 3/23- 3/26 dizzneebabe
> 3/23  3/30 IggyLans
> 3/25  3/30 knothead180
> 3/26  3/28 hardingk
> 3/27  4/1 Kadorto
> 3/28  4/1 jjharts
> 4/2  4/8 Starr W.
> 4/3 - 4/9 Belle and Rella's Dad
> 4/3  4/9 conciergekelly
> 4/3  4/6 dznystar
> 4/10  4/14 CFedor1
> 4/12  4/18 glnrcker
> 4/16  4/21 Mahusky
> 4/20  4/22 job09
> 4/21  4/27 macphrsn
> 4/26  4/28 tlynk
> 5/3  5/5 MiaSRN62
> 5/28  6/1 PammyK
> 4/18 - 4/23 katdocnorf
> 4/28 - 4/29 wawdwluver
> 5/1  5/30 dort (off site)
> 5/14-5/17 DznyDreamz
> 5/22  5/26 mmmagic7754
> 5/22  5/29 csidisney
> 5/25  5-29 cmctammyg
> 5/25  5/28 JanDave
> 5/26  5-31 dis2cruise
> 6/1  6/30 starbox (off site)
> 6/7  6/11 wigdoutdismom
> 6/10 - 6/12 bobbiwoz
> 6/10  6/12 sarahk0204
> 6/11  6/15 irish_dancer
> 6/11  6/18 hpygrll
> 6/12 Lenc324
> 6/13  6/15 Arthur27
> 6/18  6/21 tinkerfan1
> 6/18  6/22 codyvt
> 6-19  6/22 TinkerbellLuvr7
> 6/23  6/26 DVC Jen
> 6/24  6/25 iloveokw
> 6/26 - 7/1 ddiva
> 6/27  7/6 mittelst
> 6/30  7/1 SFD998 & Cheloconnell
> 7/1  7/4 vbarry
> 7/13  7/15 MrShiny
> 7/15  7/22 FormrCastMbr
> 8/3  8-6 Tink-n-Peter
> 8/5  8/12 aggiemullins
> 8/6  8/13 Mahusky
> 8/12  8/15 kritter
> 8/29  9/1 smacky1
> 8/14  8/19 ellynsoh
> 9/6  9/10 Fonzy13
> 9/9  9/11 amblackmon
> 9/28 - ??? alldiz
> 10/3  10/6 cemeb4dk
> 10/4  10/8 LittleBoPeep
> 10/16  10/22 treehugnmama
> 10/20  10/22 CruznLexi
> 10/21  10/27 hopefully
> 10/30  11/2 Muushka
> 
> 2012
> 1/15  1/21 bobbiwoz



We'll be there 8/1-8/5


----------



## TinkerbellLuvr7

We were thinking of eating at Sonyas or Shutters when we arrive on 6/19.  

When should we call to get an ADR??

Also..do they do anything special for birthdays at Vero Beach at either of those restaurants?  
It's my mom's birthday on 6/19 and it's also Father's Day too.  

TIA!!!!


----------



## MiaSRN62

metzger01 said:


> For those wanting to try out Capt Hirams, Mo-Bay Grill, Riverside Grill or others in the Vero Beach area, go to Vero Beach listings here at Restaurant.com.
> 
> There is now an 80% off sale now through Easter. Promo Code: EASTER. Among others, you can get a $25 certificate for Capt Hirams for $4, or $25 at Mo-Bay Grill for $2.
> 
> *Note: Although the certificate does not state that you must present the certificate prior to ordering, the website does state:  Minimum purchase of $35. 18% Gratuity added prior to discount. _Present prior to ordering_. Excludes happy hour menu, happy hour drinks, early bird specials and lobster nights.
> 
> To be on the safe side, I present the certificate prior to ordering at any of the restaurants I use. Certifiactes do not expire.



THANK YOU ! You're the best !


----------



## macphrsn

Oh, this has been driving me crazy, slow connection. I talked to their IT and they were not much help. The guy told be they have too many on the server. I have been using my cell phone to access the internet and got up at 7am in with hopes that it would be better. Just be prepared, very frustrating.


----------



## MiaSRN62

macphrsn said:


> Oh, this has been driving me crazy, slow connection. I talked to their IT and they were not much help. The guy told be they have too many on the server. I have been using my cell phone to access the internet and got up at 7am in with hopes that it would be better. Just be prepared, very frustrating.



Wow....that stinks. Maybe because it's Easter weekend ? Hope the wireless connection gets better. This is Disney....you would think stuff like this wouldn't be an issue. Have a great time at VB


----------



## runner_princess

We are seriously thinking about our first DVC vacation being at Vero in December! Thank you all so much for all the info in this thread!


----------



## treehugnmama

macphrsn said:


> Oh, this has been driving me crazy, slow connection. I talked to their IT and they were not much help. The guy told be they have too many on the server. I have been using my cell phone to access the internet and got up at 7am in with hopes that it would be better. Just be prepared, very frustrating.




It was hit and miss when we're there in October as well. I had to do an online course for 1 hr a day for the 5 days and it never seemed to work when I wanted to do it. I had to keep trying and it did work but it was spotty at best. No homework this time so spotty is fine by me lol


----------



## Starr W.

MiaSRN62 said:


> Wow....that stinks. Maybe because it's Easter weekend ? Hope the wireless connection gets better. This is Disney....you would think stuff like this wouldn't be an issue. Have a great time at VB



We were there in 2008 at Easter when they first put in the wireless system, no problems. Had no problems 1st week of April when we were there.


----------



## MiaSRN62

TinkerbellLuvr7 said:


> We were thinking of eating at Sonyas or Shutters when we arrive on 6/19.
> 
> When should we call to get an ADR??
> 
> Also..do they do anything special for birthdays at Vero Beach at either of those restaurants?
> It's my mom's birthday on 6/19 and it's also Father's Day too.
> 
> TIA!!!!



I'd call ASAP since this is Father's Day ! I think you could probably request a cake or cupcake or something be brought to the table for your birthday


----------



## TinkerbellLuvr7

MiaSRN62 said:


> I'd call ASAP since this is Father's Day ! I think you could probably request a cake or cupcake or something be brought to the table for your birthday



Thanks!  We called and made a reservation at Shutters for Father's Day.  The CM asked if we would be interested in the Sunday Brunch at Sonya's but we said not at this time

...How is the Sunday Buffet??  We're thinking maybe we could do that when we arrive on 6/19 to kill sometime assuming our room isn't ready??


----------



## metzger01

metzger01 said:


> For those wanting to try out Capt Hirams, Mo-Bay Grill, Riverside Grill or others in the Vero Beach area, go to Vero Beach listings here at Restaurant.com.
> 
> There is now an 80% off sale now through Easter. Promo Code: EASTER. Among others, you can get a $25 certificate for Capt Hirams for $4, or $25 at Mo-Bay Grill for $2.
> 
> *Note: Although the certificate does not state that you must present the certificate prior to ordering, the website does state:  Minimum purchase of $35. 18% Gratuity added prior to discount. _Present prior to ordering_. Excludes happy hour menu, happy hour drinks, early bird specials and lobster nights.
> 
> To be on the safe side, I present the certificate prior to ordering at any of the restaurants I use. Certifiactes do not expire.




New Promo code: BONUS (until April 30)


----------



## DisDaydreamer

Page 2? 

Nope.


----------



## ChrisMouse

Hey everyone, 

We made our reservations to be at Vero for the first time Oct 14-16 following a week at OKW.

We are so excited!  (Now, the fingers will be crossed for good weather!)


----------



## DisDaydreamer

ChrisMouse said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> We made our reservations to be at Vero for the first time Oct 14-16 following a week at OKW.
> 
> We are so excited!  (Now, the fingers will be crossed for good weather!)



Excellent!  What type of accommodation (room) will you have?  Odds are very good for great weather.  Mid October to Mid November is my TOP choice of timeframe to visit VB.

Perfect timing in my opinion.  Really, the tropical storms have pretty much come to an end, as have the daily thunderstorms.  Still, it is warm and somewhat humid, and what you want at the beach.

Pretty good pick for a VB newbie... Enjoy... that's not a hope that's a premonition...


----------



## bobbiwoz

Is there a hot tub at Vero?  If so, where, I can't place one.

Thanks,
Bobbi


----------



## macphrsn

I just returned from VB two days ago, so yes there is a hot tub. We never used it and not many people did, it was too warm. Anyway it is located just near Ebb & Flo's where you pick up your towels. Have fun.




bobbiwoz said:


> Is there a hot tub at Vero?  If so, where, I can't place one.
> 
> Thanks,
> Bobbi


----------



## bobbiwoz

macphrsn said:


> I just returned from VB two days ago, so yes there is a hot tub. We never used it and not many people did, it was too warm. Anyway it is located just near Ebb & Flo's where you pick up your towels. Have fun.




Oh thank you!  I'm so happy to hear that, if not for this trip, for the one I have in January!!!!


----------



## backyardponder

Updated Rollcall:


1/7 – 1/9 KAT4DISNEY
1/15 – 1/18 Brandis
1/21 – 1/26 bethsg
1/23 – 1-26 DisneyDuo
2/16 – 2/23 delauzons
2/18 – 2/21 ajkmom3
2/20 – 2/22 smacky1
2/20-2/24 MELSMICE
3/7 – 3/10 Jump4Joy8390
3/9 – 3/13 pit303
3/11 – 3/15 BernW
3/12 – 3/15 amandamcallister
3/12 – 3/18 ont/ohana
3/12 – 3/19 mickeywho?
3/12 – 3/20 Bose
3/13 – 3/19 papertraveller
3/17 – 3/20 debaudrn
3/23- 3/26 dizzneebabe
3/23 – 3/30 IggyLans
3/25 – 3/30 knothead180
3/26 – 3/28 hardingk
3/27 – 4/1 Kadorto
3/28 – 4/1 jjharts
4/2 – 4/8 Starr W.
4/3 - 4/9 Belle and Rella's Dad
4/3 – 4/9 conciergekelly
4/3 – 4/6 dznystar
4/10 – 4/14 CFedor1
4/12 – 4/18 glnrcker
4/16 – 4/21 Mahusky
4/20 – 4/22 job09
4/21 – 4/27 macphrsn
4/26 – 4/28 tlynk
5/3 – 5/5 MiaSRN62
5/28 – 6/1 PammyK
4/18 - 4/23 katdocnorf
4/28 - 4/29 wawdwluver
5/1 – 5/30 dort (off site)
5/14-5/17 DznyDreamz
5/22 – 5/26 mmmagic7754
5/22 – 5/29 csidisney
5/25 – 5-29 cmctammyg
5/25 – 5/28 JanDave
5/26 – 5-31 dis2cruise
6/1 – 6/30 starbox (off site)
6/7 – 6/11 wigdoutdismom
6/10 - 6/12 bobbiwoz
6/10 – 6/12 sarahk0204
6/11 – 6/15 irish_dancer
6/11 – 6/18 hpygrll
6/12 Lenc324
6/13 – 6/15 Arthur27
6/18 – 6/21 tinkerfan1
6/18 – 6/22 codyvt
6-19 – 6/22 TinkerbellLuvr7
6/23 – 6/26 DVC Jen
6/24 – 6/25 iloveokw
6/26 - 7/1 ddiva
6/27 – 7/6 mittelst
6/30 – 7/1 SFD998 & Cheloconnell
7/1 – 7/4 vbarry
7/13 – 7/15 MrShiny
7/15 – 7/22 FormrCastMbr
8/1 – 8/5 sadiespicks
8/3 – 8-6 Tink-n-Peter
8/5 – 8-7 gabriellyn
8/5 – 8/12 aggiemullins
8/6 – 8/13 Mahusky
8/12 – 8/15 kritter
8/29 – 9/1 smacky1
8/14 – 8/19 ellynsoh
9/6 – 9/10 Fonzy13
9/9 – 9/11 amblackmon
9/28 - ??? alldiz
10/3 – 10/6 cemeb4dk
10/4 – 10/8 LittleBoPeep
10/14 – 10/16 ChrisMouse
10/16 – 10/22 treehugnmama
10/20 – 10/22 CruznLexi
10/21 – 10/27 hopefully
10/30 – 11/2 Muushka

2012
1/15 – 1/21 bobbiwoz


----------



## Peddler

Wondering how you find the new promo codes........


----------



## Peddler

We just booked our Vero Beach trip for Sept 6-12,4 days in Beach Ctg and two
in the INN OV. We usually split our trip with a Stay in WDW but air fairs to
MCO are high so we booked a flight to FLL. Looking forward to a whole week and some beach time and great food at Hiram's.


----------



## metzger01

Peddler said:


> Wondering how you find the new promo codes........



Oftentimes it is prominately displayed on the home page of restauarant.com. There is always a promo going on, i.e. 50%, 60%, 70%, or 80% off. Currently it is only 50% off, so I would wait. In the meantime, you can join their email list (tab on the home page), and they will send you the new promo codes as they occur. Once you purchase from them, they also include you on their list.


----------



## job09

Enjoyed our April 2011 spring break trip to VB so much that just booked at the 11 month window for next spring break! For roll call you can add us for 4-1-12 to 4-5-12 then we are off to the Disney Dream 5 night!!  This was our first trip, beautiful!  I wasn't in love with our room location right next to the parking lot as far away as you can get from the pool.   Any hints to get a better location next year?  We booked a 1 bedroom, I requested a room by the pool with a view.  We enjoyed Orchid Island pizza shrimp subs and Shutters seafood buffet.  I was surprised at how long the ride from BLT to VB was but maybe we were just too excited and couldn't wait to get there.  It was great to just chill by the beach after running around at the very crowded parks.  Loved our disney home.


----------



## DisDaydreamer

I do believe Maria is in VB at this time   Or maybe soon.  Hey lady... how's it going?

I seem to recall you taking photos of the Island Grove store's inventory sometime back... Any updating?


----------



## MiaSRN62

DisDaydreamer said:


> I do believe Maria is in VB at this time   Or maybe soon.  Hey lady... how's it going?
> 
> I seem to recall you taking photos of the Island Grove store's inventory sometime back... Any updating?



Hi Rob !!!!
I'm here ! Have had many issues with wireless at VB. I was able to Facebook via my Blackberry.......but that is difficult to do with disboards. 
BEAUTIFUL weather ! Lovely beach day yesterday...dh and dd did some jet skiing and had a blast.  We are checking out today and heading back to WDW (WL).  

I was just getting ready to head down to the Island Grove store now.....I will snap some updates for you all ! Had a FANTASTIC OCIR---direcetly over the back lobby porch on 3rd floor. LOVE LOVE LOVE VB !  Hope everyone is well ! Sending VB hugs !


----------



## DVC Jen

Last night DH surprised me with an early Mothers Day gift - a wonderful slideshow program I have been wanting.

We haven't been back to Vero since 08 - but are planning 3 nights there at the end of our June trip.

I just took my photos from that 2008 Vero trip and plugged them into the slide show.

Here is what I created. (I got one out of order - a storm photo that should not have been with the grounds photos - oh well  )

http://jenniferdifranco.smugmug.com...nimotoVero/16920465_KXq3Hf#1278801668_J6Km5Bj

I can't wait to go back!


----------



## job09

What a nice present!  Enjoyed the slide show can't wait to go back


----------



## DisDaydreamer

DVC Jen said:


> Last night DH surprised me with an early Mothers Day gift - a wonderful slideshow program I have been wanting.
> 
> We haven't been back to Vero since 08 - but are planning 3 nights there at the end of our June trip.
> 
> I just took my photos from that 2008 Vero trip and plugged them into the slide show.
> 
> Here is what I created. (I got one out of order - a storm photo that should not have been with the grounds photos - oh well  )
> 
> http://jenniferdifranco.smugmug.com...nimotoVero/16920465_KXq3Hf#1278801668_J6Km5Bj
> 
> I can't wait to go back!



How nice   Beautiful... and very cool...


----------



## bobbiwoz

Gorgeous pictures! Thank you.

Bobbi


----------



## gabriellyn

DVC Jen said:


> Last night DH surprised me with an early Mothers Day gift - a wonderful slideshow program I have been wanting.
> 
> We haven't been back to Vero since 08 - but are planning 3 nights there at the end of our June trip.
> 
> I just took my photos from that 2008 Vero trip and plugged them into the slide show.
> 
> Here is what I created. (I got one out of order - a storm photo that should not have been with the grounds photos - oh well  )
> 
> http://jenniferdifranco.smugmug.com...nimotoVero/16920465_KXq3Hf#1278801668_J6Km5Bj
> 
> I can't wait to go back!



How fantastic!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## irish dancer

LOVED the photo slide show.    We are headed down in June for our first trip to VBR after a week at WDW.  Can't wait!!


----------



## kkcindells

What a terrific slideshow! Can I ask what software program you used to create it?  Thanks!


----------



## DVC Jen

kkcindells said:


> What a terrific slideshow! Can I ask what software program you used to create it?  Thanks!



It is done through animoto.com

Since i am a professional photographer DH got the pro level for me.

I have been wanting it for a while - but something else always seemed to take priority.


----------



## backyardponder

Updated roll call.  There are now 2 entries for 2012!!!!!!

1/7 – 1/9 KAT4DISNEY
1/15 – 1/18 Brandis
1/21 – 1/26 bethsg
1/23 – 1-26 DisneyDuo
2/16 – 2/23 delauzons
2/18 – 2/21 ajkmom3
2/20 – 2/22 smacky1
2/20-2/24 MELSMICE
3/7 – 3/10 Jump4Joy8390
3/9 – 3/13 pit303
3/11 – 3/15 BernW
3/12 – 3/15 amandamcallister
3/12 – 3/18 ont/ohana
3/12 – 3/19 mickeywho?
3/12 – 3/20 Bose
3/13 – 3/19 papertraveller
3/17 – 3/20 debaudrn
3/23- 3/26 dizzneebabe
3/23 – 3/30 IggyLans
3/25 – 3/30 knothead180
3/26 – 3/28 hardingk
3/27 – 4/1 Kadorto
3/28 – 4/1 jjharts
4/2 – 4/8 Starr W.
4/3 - 4/9 Belle and Rella's Dad
4/3 – 4/9 conciergekelly
4/3 – 4/6 dznystar
4/10 – 4/14 CFedor1
4/12 – 4/18 glnrcker
4/16 – 4/21 Mahusky
4/20 – 4/22 job09
4/21 – 4/27 macphrsn
4/26 – 4/28 tlynk
5/3 – 5/5 MiaSRN62
5/28 – 6/1 PammyK
4/18 - 4/23 katdocnorf
4/28 - 4/29 wawdwluver
5/1 – 5/30 dort (off site)
5/14-5/17 DznyDreamz
5/22 – 5/26 mmmagic7754
5/22 – 5/29 csidisney
5/25 – 5-29 cmctammyg
5/25 – 5/28 JanDave
5/26 – 5-31 dis2cruise
6/1 – 6/30 starbox (off site)
6/7 – 6/11 wigdoutdismom
6/10 - 6/12 bobbiwoz
6/10 – 6/12 sarahk0204
6/11 – 6/15 irish_dancer
6/11 – 6/18 hpygrll
6/12 Lenc324
6/13 – 6/15 Arthur27
6/18 – 6/21 tinkerfan1
6/18 – 6/22 codyvt
6-19 – 6/22 TinkerbellLuvr7
6/23 – 6/26 DVC Jen
6/24 – 6/25 iloveokw
6/26 - 7/1 ddiva
6/27 – 7/6 mittelst
6/30 – 7/1 SFD998 & Cheloconnell
7/1 – 7/4 vbarry
7/13 – 7/15 MrShiny
7/15 – 7/22 FormrCastMbr
8/1 – 8/5 sadiespicks
8/3 – 8-6 Tink-n-Peter
8/5 – 8-7 gabriellyn
8/5 – 8/12 aggiemullins
8/6 – 8/13 Mahusky
8/12 – 8/15 kritter
8/29 – 9/1 smacky1
8/14 – 8/19 ellynsoh
9/6 – 9/10 Fonzy13
9/6 – 9/12 Peddler
9/9 – 9/11 amblackmon
9/28 - ??? alldiz
10/3 – 10/6 cemeb4dk
10/4 – 10/8 LittleBoPeep
10/14 – 10/16 ChrisMouse
10/16 – 10/22 treehugnmama
10/20 – 10/22 CruznLexi
10/21 – 10/27 hopefully
10/30 – 11/2 Muushka

2012
1/15 – 1/21 bobbiwoz
4/1 – 4/5 job09


----------



## csidisney

Getting excited for our trip!!

Has anyone stayed in the studios before?  How are they?  

Also, do they have kids clubs (like on the cruises) where the kids can do activities?  I thought I had seen an activity sheet on this thread but now I can't seem to find it...  

Can't wait to relax!!


----------



## mmmagic7754

csidisney said:


> Getting excited for our trip!!
> 
> Has anyone stayed in the studios before?  How are they?
> 
> Also, do they have kids clubs (like on the cruises) where the kids can do activities?  I thought I had seen an activity sheet on this thread but now I can't seem to find it...
> 
> Can't wait to relax!!



Looks like we are there the same time as you. We are leaving on the 26th for the cruise. This will be our first time at Vero and really looking foward to it


----------



## csidisney

mmmagic7754 said:


> Looks like we are there the same time as you. We are leaving on the 26th for the cruise. This will be our first time at Vero and really looking foward to it



Its our first time there as well! We just finished a Dream cruise...but looks like I don't need to tell you how amazing the cruises are


----------



## bobbiwoz

Bathtub beach question.

For those of you who have snorkeled there.  Should I have the tide schedule handy.  Is there snorkeling there only when the tide is in, or out?

Thanks.
Bobbi


----------



## Belle & Ariel

bobbiwoz said:


> Bathtub beach question.
> 
> For those of you who have snorkeled there.  Should I have the tide schedule handy.  Is there snorkeling there only when the tide is in, or out?
> 
> Thanks.
> Bobbi



Please tell me all about this.  I did not know there was snorkeling at VB.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Belle & Ariel said:


> Please tell me all about this.  I did not know there was snorkeling at VB.



I haven't been, but here's a link.
http://www.insideflorida.com/detail/bathtub-reef-beach/

It's not right at VB....but I was reading something about tides and I was hoping that someone here who has been there could give first hand information about snorkeling.


----------



## treehugnmama

we tried to find it in october and no one had heard of it there.  I had the website book marked but the internet was shady and wouldn't bring it up so we ended up going to the sebastain inlet instead....it was fun but we couldn't snorkle.

we def. want to go to bathtub this fall.


----------



## Geyser Gazer

We arrived 5/8/11 and are checking out tomorrow.  The weather has been great but the love bugs were terrible yesterday.  We could not even use the balcony and it was worse by the pool than the beach.  From what I understand they don't last long but there were thousands. We are in a king ocean view inn room and the balcony is solid rather fenced so the ocean view is limited while sitting down.  That said it is nice and private for this reason. We have been boogie boarding when the waves cooperate and spending a lot of time on the beach.  The Green Cabin room was slow (90 min for drinks and horderves) but nice.  Orchid Island Pizza next door was good and reasonable (<$14 for a large cheese with tax). We brought chairs but rented and umbrella yesterday and will do the same today.  We are having a wonderful time here.


----------



## dreamlinda

Geyser Gazer said:


> We arrived 5/8/11 and are checking out tomorrow.  The weather has been great but the love bugs were terrible yesterday.  We could not even use the balcony and it was worse by the pool than the beach.  From what I understand they don't last long but there were thousands. We are in a king ocean view inn room and the balcony is solid rather fenced so the ocean view is limited while sitting down.  That said it is nice and private for this reason. We have been boogie boarding when the waves cooperate and spending a lot of time on the beach.  The Green Cabin room was slow (90 min for drinks and horderves) but nice.  Orchid Island Pizza next door was good and reasonable (<$14 for a large cheese with tax). We brought chairs but rented and umbrella yesterday and will do the same today.  We are having a wonderful time here.



The love bugs leave but come back around early October, and bring there new families with them 

We love the king bed rooms, but have to say not the solid wall balcony.  Private but when you sit down there goes the view.  May actaully not request a KB next time, but specify an open rail balcony just to improve the view.  Wish we were there, bugs and all!!


----------



## Belle & Ariel

Can anyone post a detailed map of the resort (like the pocket map they give at check in)?  Or a link to it would be great.

I want to see room numbers so I know what to request.
Thank you!


----------



## starbox

bobbiwoz said:


> I haven't been, but here's a link.
> http://www.insideflorida.com/detail/bathtub-reef-beach/
> 
> It's not right at VB....but I was reading something about tides and I was hoping that someone here who has been there could give first hand information about snorkeling.



Bathtub Reef is an amazing experience. I'd definitely say get there at high tide and go as far to the left of the lighthouse as you can go. Seriously, it is incredible. My daughter says it was the single best day of her entire life.

The one negative is there are no showers/bathrooms so you leave sandy and have to stop and rinse off down the road.


----------



## TinkerbellLuvr7

Geyser Gazer said:


> We arrived 5/8/11 and are checking out tomorrow.  The weather has been great but the love bugs were terrible yesterday.  We could not even use the balcony and it was worse by the pool than the beach.  From what I understand they don't last long but there were thousands. We are in a king ocean view inn room and the balcony is solid rather fenced so the ocean view is limited while sitting down.  That said it is nice and private for this reason. We have been boogie boarding when the waves cooperate and spending a lot of time on the beach.  The Green Cabin room was slow (90 min for drinks and horderves) but nice.  Orchid Island Pizza next door was good and reasonable (<$14 for a large cheese with tax). We brought chairs but rented and umbrella yesterday and will do the same today.  We are having a wonderful time here.



Thanks for the report!  I was wondering when people would start reporting as it's the end of Spring breaks but not quite summer yet!


----------



## MiaSRN62

DVC Jen....your photos and slideshow were so awesome....really enjoyed it !


----------



## bobbiwoz

starbox said:


> Bathtub Reef is an amazing experience. I'd definitely say get there at high tide and go as far to the left of the lighthouse as you can go. Seriously, it is incredible. My daughter says it was the single best day of her entire life.
> 
> The one negative is there are no showers/bathrooms so you leave sandy and have to stop and rinse off down the road.



Wow, that's some testimony!  I'll pass the info on to my family, I want them to remember to bring the snorkel things to VB!

Bobbi


----------



## starbox

bobbiwoz said:


> Wow, that's some testimony!  I'll pass the info on to my family, I want them to remember to bring the snorkel things to VB!
> 
> Bobbi



Bobbi - our VB time should overlap. Would love to meet up. I will be just down the beach


----------



## DisDaydreamer

Belle & Ariel said:


> Can anyone post a detailed map of the resort (like the pocket map they give at check in)?  Or a link to it would be great.
> 
> I want to see room numbers so I know what to request.
> Thank you!



This is as detailed as I have seen.  Look closely and you can see the building numbers.  If you are staying in the INN then choose an ocean facing room on the third or fourth floor. If you are staying in a Villa building choose the third floor on the north side of 12 or the south side of 15.  Chances are you'll get what you get.  VB is great no matter where you are.


----------



## DVC Jen

MiaSRN62 said:


> DVC Jen....your photos and slideshow were so awesome....really enjoyed it !



Thank you.  Hopefully I will have a new one ready for everyone in early July.


----------



## srp1103

Has anyone tried to make a reservation for the Sea Turtle walk at Sebastain Inlet State Park?  We will be at Vero Beach 6/5 - 6/10 and would love to do this, just wondering how difficult it is to schedule.  I will be calling tomorrow to get more info.  Would love to hear from those have experience with the walks!
TIA!


----------



## NEVERENOUGHWDW

We were there 2 weeks ago and it was tough because it's prime turtle season.
Please look at your agenda the night before if you have kids that want to participate in some of the games. People were lined up before the pool was opened because of limited spacing.
About 9:30 at the base of the water slide kids start to gather to "magically" turn on the water for the slide. It was so cute and a big hit!

Can't say enough about this resort. It was wonderful and would be happy to share some photos.
The Pirate dinner on Tuesday night was fun and they had plenty of goodies like eye patches and bandanas. We dined at the resort every night because they change the menu daily.

Cast members were some of the best.


----------



## starbox

srp1103 said:


> Has anyone tried to make a reservation for the Sea Turtle walk at Sebastain Inlet State Park?  We will be at Vero Beach 6/5 - 6/10 and would love to do this, just wondering how difficult it is to schedule.  I will be calling tomorrow to get more info.  Would love to hear from those have experience with the walks!
> TIA!



We've done it in the past, and I just reserved a spot for June of this year.  It is a great program and it is run by the same people that do the turtle walk at the resort (that you have to win the lottery to get in).  You meet at 8:30 and attend an instructional session about turtles, then you go to beach.  You wait there in the dark until they get a message that there's a nest being built and then walk to it.  By the time you get there, they will have it sectioned off a bit and the red lights will be set up.  You watch her lay her eggs, cover the nest, and go back to sea.

They say it can be a 1 1/2 mile walk each way and that it can last until 1am, but the time we went the nest was not very far and it only took about 20 minutes of waiting to get the call. 

They take up to 6 people. Wear long sleeves/pants because the noseeums are killer.


----------



## backyardponder

Updated Rollcall:

1/7 – 1/9 KAT4DISNEY
1/15 – 1/18 Brandis
1/21 – 1/26 bethsg
1/23 – 1-26 DisneyDuo
2/16 – 2/23 delauzons
2/18 – 2/21 ajkmom3
2/20 – 2/22 smacky1
2/20-2/24 MELSMICE
3/7 – 3/10 Jump4Joy8390
3/9 – 3/13 pit303
3/11 – 3/15 BernW
3/12 – 3/15 amandamcallister
3/12 – 3/18 ont/ohana
3/12 – 3/19 mickeywho?
3/12 – 3/20 Bose
3/13 – 3/19 papertraveller
3/17 – 3/20 debaudrn
3/23- 3/26 dizzneebabe
3/23 – 3/30 IggyLans
3/25 – 3/30 knothead180
3/26 – 3/28 hardingk
3/27 – 4/1 Kadorto
3/28 – 4/1 jjharts
4/2 – 4/8 Starr W.
4/3 - 4/9 Belle and Rella's Dad
4/3 – 4/9 conciergekelly
4/3 – 4/6 dznystar
4/10 – 4/14 CFedor1
4/12 – 4/18 glnrcker
4/16 – 4/21 Mahusky
4/20 – 4/22 job09
4/21 – 4/27 macphrsn
4/26 – 4/28 tlynk
5/3 – 5/5 MiaSRN62
5/28 – 6/1 PammyK
4/18 - 4/23 katdocnorf
4/28 - 4/29 wawdwluver
5/1 – 5/30 dort (off site)
5/14-5/17 DznyDreamz
5/22 – 5/26 mmmagic7754
5/22 – 5/29 csidisney
5/25 – 5-29 cmctammyg
5/25 – 5/28 JanDave
5/26 – 5-31 dis2cruise
6/1 – 6/30 starbox (off site)
6/5 – 6/10 srp1103
6/7 – 6/11 wigdoutdismom
6/10 - 6/12 bobbiwoz
6/10 – 6/12 sarahk0204
6/11 – 6/15 irish_dancer
6/11 – 6/18 hpygrll
6/12 Lenc324
6/13 – 6/15 Arthur27
6/18 – 6/21 tinkerfan1
6/18 – 6/22 codyvt
6-19 – 6/22 TinkerbellLuvr7
6/23 – 6/26 DVC Jen
6/24 – 6/25 iloveokw
6/26 - 7/1 ddiva
6/27 – 7/6 mittelst
6/30 – 7/1 SFD998 & Cheloconnell
7/1 – 7/4 vbarry
7/13 – 7/15 MrShiny
7/15 – 7/22 FormrCastMbr
8/1 – 8/5 sadiespicks
8/3 – 8-6 Tink-n-Peter
8/5 – 8-7 gabriellyn
8/5 – 8/12 aggiemullins
8/6 – 8/13 Mahusky
8/12 – 8/15 kritter
8/29 – 9/1 smacky1
8/14 – 8/19 ellynsoh
9/6 – 9/10 Fonzy13
9/6 – 9/12 Peddler
9/9 – 9/11 amblackmon
9/28 - ??? alldiz
10/3 – 10/6 cemeb4dk
10/4 – 10/8 LittleBoPeep
10/14 – 10/16 ChrisMouse
10/16 – 10/22 treehugnmama
10/20 – 10/22 CruznLexi
10/21 – 10/27 hopefully
10/30 – 11/2 Muushka

2012
1/15 – 1/21 bobbiwoz
4/1 – 4/5 job09
4/10 – 4/19 iloveokw


----------



## jlmasl

We will be there 1 week from today!  Our dates are 5.22.11 to 5.27.11.  We are booked in an ocean view inn room.  We were here for a 3 day stay 2 years ago and had a blast.  I'm so ready to feel the sand between my toes!

Jenney 

PS:  AWESOME thread.  I'm bookmarking it to read this week in preparation for this adventure!


----------



## mmmagic7754

jlmasl said:


> We will be there 1 week from today!  Our dates are 5.22.11 to 5.27.11.  We are booked in an ocean view inn room.  We were here for a 3 day stay 2 years ago and had a blast.  I'm so ready to feel the sand between my toes!
> 
> Jenney
> 
> PS:  AWESOME thread.  I'm bookmarking it to read this week in preparation for this adventure!



Will be there same as you but leaving on 26th(disney cruise)also have ocean view inn room. Counting down the days


----------



## MiaSRN62

Some photos from my May 3-5 trip to VB ! Had a great stay !


----------



## MiaSRN62

Some of the gift shop inventory............


----------



## MiaSRN62




----------



## DVCconvert

Wonderful photos Maria!!

Thanks for sharing them!!


----------



## MiaSRN62

BTW....LOVE......LOVE the new balcony chairs ! They were the dark green plastic ones last year ! White coated heavy metal ones----really great addition !


----------



## Belle and Rella's Dad

Just wanted everyone to know that there is also a Disney Vero Beach Resort Rocks fan page over on Facebook.  It has been up a while, and Joe the DJ at the pool is on it also, just thought another way for people to connect to the place we love.

Have a great day everyone.

Tom


----------



## MiaSRN62

Belle and Rella's Dad said:


> Just wanted everyone to know that there is also a Disney Vero Beach Resort Rocks fan page over on Facebook.  It has been up a while, and Joe the DJ at the pool is on it also, just thought another way for people to connect to the place we love.
> 
> Have a great day everyone.
> 
> Tom



Thanks Tom ! I did join that group


----------



## FormrCastMbr

MiaSRN62, thank you for posting the pics...I cant wait for our trip!


----------



## NEVERENOUGHWDW

Maria, I loved the turtle chairs!!!!!

Tom, thanks for the group suggestion!!!! I've joined!

Wanted to share a few more things.....you can "reserve" your umbrellas the night before for the beach the next day. Just hit the beach hut before you leave for the evening before, the kids in the hut are very sweet!

If you want chairs after 5pm you might want to make a quick stop at CVS & pick some up. About 4:45 they start to collect them.

The Green Cabin has an extra drink menu collected from past guests and their special requests. Some look delicious!

We just planned some days in June prior to our cruise. Two other families are joining us so we're really looking forward to it!!!!!!


----------



## NEVERENOUGHWDW

Some more photos for you all~


----------



## gortman65

We are excited to be staying at VBR for the first time in late October (27-29).  Will the turtle patrol be out of season when we are there?

If I write/call the resort and ask for a map and schedule of current activities, will they mail it to me?

Thanks!


----------



## MiaSRN62

NEVERENOUGHWDW said:


> Maria, I loved the turtle chairs!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> The Green Cabin has an extra drink menu collected from past guests and their special requests. Some look delicious!



So glad you mentioned the extra drinks !!!! YES....I tried this Key Lime Martini (glass rimmed with graham crackers) and LOVED it !!!!





Thanks for all the nice comments on my photos....glad you enjoyed them. I like yours as well NEVERENOUGHWDW !!!!


----------



## MiaSRN62

gortman65 said:


> We are excited to be staying at VBR for the first time in late October (27-29).  Will the turtle patrol be out of season when we are there?
> 
> If I write/call the resort and ask for a map and schedule of current activities, will they mail it to me?
> 
> Thanks!



I thought the turtle season ended in Aug/Sept ??? Not 100% sure though.


----------



## MiaSRN62

NEVERENOUGHWDW said:


> Maria, I loved the turtle chairs!!!!!



Me too.....wonder if ALL units have these or is it just the Inn rooms ? Can anyone confirm ?


----------



## TinkerbellLuvr7

Thanks for all the pics!!!!!!

Do you know if they have any specific Vero Beach merchandise???  My brother went to Disney's HHI resort a few months ago and brought us back Tshirts but didn't know if they had anything resort specific from VB???


----------



## NEVERENOUGHWDW

TinkerbellLuvr7 said:


> Thanks for all the pics!!!!!!
> 
> Do you know if they have any specific Vero Beach merchandise???  My brother went to Disney's HHI resort a few months ago and brought us back Tshirts but didn't know if they had anything resort specific from VB???



They did have a few t-shirts, magnets, postcards & I think glasses.

It's a very small shop but they did have a nice selection of books about turtles & pirates that I though was great and fit is nicely with the theme.


----------



## MiaSRN62

TinkerbellLuvr7 said:


> Thanks for all the pics!!!!!!
> 
> Do you know if they have any specific Vero Beach merchandise???  My brother went to Disney's HHI resort a few months ago and brought us back Tshirts but didn't know if they had anything resort specific from VB???



Very limited VB specific items. I'm wearing a t-shirt that says Vero Beach here along with one of the new VB pool boys I met in the gift shop :


----------



## TinkerbellLuvr7

NEVERENOUGHWDW said:


> They did have a few t-shirts, magnets, postcards & I think glasses.
> 
> It's a very small shop but they did have a nice selection of books about turtles & pirates that I though was great and fit is nicely with the theme.





MiaSRN62 said:


> Very limited VB specific items. I'm wearing a t-shirt that says Vero Beach here along with one of the new VB pool boys I met in the gift shop :



Thanks!  It looks just like the HHI one but the turtle instead of the dog!


----------



## MiaSRN62

also....I purchased this Disney VB shot glass :


----------



## DisDaydreamer

MiaSRN62 said:


> also....I purchased this Disney VB shot glass :



I'm not sure... but that looks like a shot and a half.  Whatever...  Glad you made friends with the pool boy.


----------



## MiaSRN62

DisDaydreamer said:


> I'm not sure... but that looks like a shot and a half.  Whatever...  Glad you made friends with the pool boy.


----------



## NEVERENOUGHWDW

The t-shirts are very comfy.

Wanted to send a coconut but wasn't sure if it would arrive in one piece. Has anyone ever mailed a coconut?


----------



## floridafam

Does anyone know where I can find recent photos of the beach cottages?

Thanks.


----------



## DVCconvert

floridafam said:


> Does anyone know where I can find recent photos of the beach cottages?
> 
> Thanks.



Is there something specific you're looking for?

Exteriors are the same as always, only minor cosmetic upgrades (bed spreads, carpets, drapes) have occured within the past year or two.
{I usually spend 1-2 weeks in a BC per year}


----------



## floridafam

DVConvert,

Please tell me the couches have been updated in the past year or two.  They were really in sad shape a while back.

I thought someone mentioned that the cottages had new appliances installed recently.


----------



## DVCconvert

floridafam said:


> DVConvert,
> 
> Please tell me the couches have been updated in the past year or two.  They were really in sad shape a while back.
> 
> I thought someone mentioned that the cottages had new appliances installed recently.



Yes, there are new appliances, and all the furniture has been  reupholstered (couches, chairs, even the dining table chairs).

I'll see if I can upload and post some pics.


----------



## floridafam

Thank you.


----------



## KyleRayner

I've never stayed at VB before. Do all of the accommodation options offer a direct view of the ocean?


----------



## dreamlinda

KyleRayner said:


> I've never stayed at VB before. Do all of the accommodation options offer a direct view of the ocean?



The only ensured ocean view opportunities are the Ocen View Inn Rooms and the Beach Cottages.  Others can probably chime in with requests that may give you a better shot at a ocean view from the other buildings, I have never been lucky on that score but am pretty sure the higher you are in the buildings (3 story buildings) the better your chance.


----------



## KyleRayner

dreamlinda said:


> The only ensured ocean view opportunities are the Ocen View Inn Rooms and the Beach Cottages.  Others can probably chime in with requests that may give you a better shot at a ocean view from the other buildings, I have never been lucky on that score but am pretty sure the higher you are in the buildings (3 story buildings) the better your chance.



Thank you! I couldn't tell on the points chart, so I was curious!


----------



## KyleRayner

One more question. Is it any easier getting reservations at VB than getting reservations at the DVC resorts on WDW property? I'm thinking of going to VB this summer, but I'm not sure if I'll have trouble getting an Inn Room with Oceanview because I'm not booking 7 to 11 months in advance like you have to do with the other DVC resorts.


----------



## sarahk0204

We'll be there 3 weeks from tomorrow! 

Should we bring our own towels for the beach?


----------



## MiaSRN62

KyleRayner said:


> One more question. Is it any easier getting reservations at VB than getting reservations at the DVC resorts on WDW property? I'm thinking of going to VB this summer, but I'm not sure if I'll have trouble getting an Inn Room with Oceanview because I'm not booking 7 to 11 months in advance like you have to do with the other DVC resorts.



For the summer you better call this week. Ocean view Inn rooms can be tough to get April through Sept or so. I was on a waitlist 3-4 months out in 2008 that never came through for an OVIR in early/mid Aug. Usually if you book 5-7 months out, you have a much better shot at getting the ocean view Inn rooms. Good luck !


----------



## MiaSRN62

sarahk0204 said:


> We'll be there 3 weeks from tomorrow!
> 
> Should we bring our own towels for the beach?



They do provide nice towels in the rooms ! You can exchange them at the pool area for fresh ones if you need to. But you can't check out without leaving the same amount of towels in your room that were there upon check-in. Have fun !


----------



## sarahk0204

MiaSRN62 said:


> They do provide nice towels in the rooms ! You can exchange them at the pool area for fresh ones if you need to. But you can't check out without leaving the same amount of towels in your room that were there upon check-in. Have fun !



Thank you!  I wasn't sure if the pool towels would be ok for the beach, but since you can just exchange them at the pool for fresh, we'll be set

Since I am a habitual overpacker, I am glad to know that is 1 item I can leave at home.


----------



## irish dancer

srp1103 said:


> Has anyone tried to make a reservation for the Sea Turtle walk at Sebastain Inlet State Park?  We will be at Vero Beach 6/5 - 6/10 and would love to do this, just wondering how difficult it is to schedule.  I will be calling tomorrow to get more info.  Would love to hear from those have experience with the walks!
> TIA!





starbox said:


> We've done it in the past, and I just reserved a spot for June of this year.  It is a great program and it is run by the same people that do the turtle walk at the resort (that you have to win the lottery to get in).  You meet at 8:30 and attend an instructional session about turtles, then you go to beach.  You wait there in the dark until they get a message that there's a nest being built and then walk to it.  By the time you get there, they will have it sectioned off a bit and the red lights will be set up.  You watch her lay her eggs, cover the nest, and go back to sea.
> 
> They say it can be a 1 1/2 mile walk each way and that it can last until 1am, but the time we went the nest was not very far and it only took about 20 minutes of waiting to get the call.
> 
> They take up to 6 people. Wear long sleeves/pants because the noseeums are killer.



Hmmm, I was going to call about this too but I'm thinking it might not be such a great idea for my kids.  DS10 has Aspergers and I don't know that he could handle the waiting, a possible long walk and that late of a night.  Darn, thought it sounded cool.


----------



## MinnesotaChill

We're here right now!  It is just my DH and I this trip, we had expiring points and wanted to check it out without the kids.  It is HOT!  The lovebugs were supposed to be about done (they told us this at check in) but our front door was covered yesterday and, because the door doesn't fit tightly, we had them everywhere in our room.  We are in bldg 12, and our room definitely had the most on the door.  I think it is the way the sun hits it and the fact it is in an alcove with no wind.  By mid-day yesterday the bugs had left the pool and we enjoyed a few hours outside.  It's also amazingly hot, so that was part of the reason we stayed in our bright sunny room to veg.

Few observations.  (Background - we own at SSR and BWV and have also stayed at HHI).  We started in a Studio and it really wasn't for us.  We were still in Bldg 12, but on the second floor.  It really felt like a basement room to us because we were in a corner and the only windows were up really high, like a basement would be.  It was just dark for us.  The upside was that the balcony was shaded and the bugs stayed away.  We were a bit bummed, but were making the best of it. Then we decided to look at our points and start planning out our future vacations so we don't have expiring points again and realized that we had 20 points in our year that were banked but we wouldn't be using.  So we upgraded to a 1 bedroom.  Entirely different experience.  LOVE the room!  We have an ocean view (1240) and even the bugs don't diminish our love for it.  We leave the vacuum plugged in by the front door and vacuum them up a few times a day.  No biggie.

A word about the bugs - there are a lot.  BUT... they don't bite, don't ooze or crunch when you step on them, don't stink, don't leave droppings or anything behind, die easily, sweep up easily and really aren't too big of a deal.  They can be annoying and I always make sure my drinks are covered but other than that, they really aren't a terrible thing.  We've talked to a few cast members who say that people get really crazy about them and want a refund on their room if there are bugs expecting Disney to do something about them.  Come ON people, they're bugs!  If they were mosquitoes or biting flies they'd be a problem, but these guys are pretty tame.  There's just a lot of them.  I feel really bad for Mousekeeping because there's no way to keep them out of the rooms.

Finally, we have the turtle chairs, brand new carpeting, new upholstery and even the tv armoire (sp?) in the Master seems to have a very faint new paint smell.

Love it here!


----------



## bobbiwoz

MinnesotaChill said:


> ....
> Finally, we have the turtle chairs, brand new carpeting, new upholstery and even the tv armoire (sp?) in the Master seems to have a very faint new paint smell.
> 
> Love it here!



Wow, you've made me more excited about our upcoming trip!  I just have to get through 3 more weeks of school!  We'll be in a 2 bedroom for the first time in VB.

Bobbi


----------



## MiaSRN62

Enjoy the weather MinnesotaChill ! A nice heat-up for you. It was 85-88 when we were there the first week of May and we LOVED it ! Sorry about the bugs. We did not see as many as you described----saw more at WDW that same week. Glad you were able to upgrade to a one bedroom ! Have fun and thanks for checking in with us


----------



## NEVERENOUGHWDW

MinnesotaChill have a great time!!!!!!


----------



## floridafam

The bugs are much better today.  Our house was covered yesterday which is unusual.  

They've been really bad this year.


----------



## MinnesotaChill

Yippee!

Have seen only a random bug here and there.  Mousekeeping/Maintenance is power washing everything to get rid of them.  

We spent four hours on the beach with lounge chairs and a cabana.  Breeze was wonderful!  Decadent to relax in such a way with no kids to watch!  When we'd had enough of the sun we gifted our daily rental to a family with two small boys that reminded me of our kids eight years ago.  

Off to Captain Hiram's for dinner and AKV for one night tomorrow!


----------



## Belle & Ariel

MiaSRN62 said:


> They do provide nice towels in the rooms ! You can exchange them at the pool area for fresh ones if you need to. But you can't check out without leaving the same amount of towels in your room that were there upon check-in. Have fun !



Is there a way we can keep the towels the morning we check out and turn them in when we are redy to leave?  We hoped to stay around the pool and beach past the 11 a.m. check out.


----------



## DVCconvert

Belle & Ariel said:


> Is there a way we can keep the towels the morning we check out and turn them in when we are redy to leave?  We hoped to stay around the pool and beach past the 11 a.m. check out.



You'll likely be advised to leave them in the room upon check out, but I believe with your room card you should be able to get some at Ebb & Flows (and return them to there) when you leave.

HTH


----------



## MiaSRN62

MinnesotaChill said:


> Yippee!
> 
> Have seen only a random bug here and there.  Mousekeeping/Maintenance is power washing everything to get rid of them.
> 
> We spent four hours on the beach with lounge chairs and a cabana.  Breeze was wonderful!  Decadent to relax in such a way with no kids to watch!  When we'd had enough of the sun we gifted our daily rental to a family with two small boys that reminded me of our kids eight years ago.
> 
> Off to Captain Hiram's for dinner and AKV for one night tomorrow!



Yay ! Glad lovebugs are backing off.......and we had dinner at Capt Hiram's on May 4. Enjoy !


----------



## JanDave

So excited- we check into VB May 25!!!!!   

Maybe we'll meet some of the other posters who will be at VB next week.  Our adult DD, her DH, my DH and I are in our party.  First time staying at VB!   Can't wait!!

Jan


----------



## AKV707

Looking forward to our first VBR stay. We arrive July 10. Can't wait! So we need to rent beach chairs? Can we do that in advance or is that not necessary?


----------



## KyleRayner

Can you get a cottage at the 7 month window?


----------



## DVCconvert

KyleRayner said:


> Can you get a cottage at the 7 month window?



It can be done, I've done it. It really depends on the time of year of your visit. It's much more likely in a non-peak/holiday timeframe.


----------



## TinkerbellLuvr7

Since we'll only be there for 3/nights/4 day and are eating at Shutters one night, which would you do for the other 2 nights? (a Mon and Tues night in June)...

-Squid Lips
-Capt' Hirams
-Mulligans
-Orchid Pizza (take-out)

We're looking for a place that's beachy/casual.  It would be alright if one were fancier but at least one to be 'elbows on the table' type place...

Thanks!!!!


----------



## NEVERENOUGHWDW

TinkerbellLuvr7 said:


> Since we'll only be there for 3/nights/4 day and are eating at Shutters one night, which would you do for the other 2 nights? (a Mon and Tues night in June)...
> 
> -Squid Lips
> -Capt' Hirams
> -Mulligans
> -Orchid Pizza (take-out)
> 
> We're looking for a place that's beachy/casual.  It would be alright if one were fancier but at least one to be 'elbows on the table' type place...
> 
> Thanks!!!!



We were so lazy when we were there we ate at Shutters every night except one when we were at the Green Cabin.
Changing the menu every night made us not leave.


----------



## floridafam

Anyone have the recent menu selections from Sonya's?


----------



## cmctammyg

JanDave said:


> So excited- we check into VB May 25!!!!!
> 
> Maybe we'll meet some of the other posters who will be at VB next week.  Our adult DD, her DH, my DH and I are in our party.  First time staying at VB!   Can't wait!!
> 
> Jan



We check in then too, but it will be later in the day.  We can't wait!  We are only there a few days before our cruise on the Dream.  We are flying into Orlando and going to Hollywood Studios to ride Star Tours before driving down to Vero.  We go around this same week every year.  This will be our 8th year.  Enjoy and maybe we will see you there!


----------



## mmmagic7754

We leave in a few hours for our trip to Vero Will be there 5/22 - 5/26 then off to b2b cruise on the Dream!!! Looking foward to Vero since we have never stayed there. Been to HHI resort and really loved it so hoping Vero is just as nice.


----------



## jlmasl

mmmagic7754 said:


> We leave in a few hours for our trip to Vero Will be there 5/22 - 5/26 then off to b2b cruise on the Dream!!! Looking foward to Vero since we have never stayed there. Been to HHI resort and really loved it so hoping Vero is just as nice.




We are leaving for VB in the morning too!  I haven't been able to read this thread yet (I'm planning to do that at the Indy airport), but what type of room are you in?  We have an ocean view studio booked.  So excited!  If you see an extremely pale (glow-in-the-dark white) girl with brown hair hanging around a skinny, shaved-head guy, come over and say, "Hi, Jenney and Scott"!


Jenney


----------



## mmmagic7754

jlmasl said:


> We are leaving for VB in the morning too!  I haven't been able to read this thread yet (I'm planning to do that at the Indy airport), but what type of room are you in?  We have an ocean view studio booked.  So excited!  If you see an extremely pale (glow-in-the-dark white) girl with brown hair hanging around a skinny, shaved-head guy, come over and say, "Hi, Jenney and Scott"!
> 
> 
> Jenney



If you see snow whites 8th dwarf "lumpy" that would be me. Keith,Mandy and my 17yo son Lyle say hello


----------



## Sorcerer's Dad

TinkerbellLuvr7 said:


> Since we'll only be there for 3/nights/4 day and are eating at Shutters one night, which would you do for the other 2 nights? (a Mon and Tues night in June)...
> 
> -Squid Lips
> -Capt' Hirams
> -Mulligans
> -Orchid Pizza (take-out)
> 
> We're looking for a place that's beachy/casual.  It would be alright if one were fancier but at least one to be 'elbows on the table' type place...
> 
> Thanks!!!!



I prefer Squid Lips over Capt Hirams.  We went to Hirams for our anniversary 1 May and were disappointed.  You can, however, get coupons for Capt Hirams off of restaurant.com.  We have not made it to Mulligans yet, but they usually have a good crowd.


----------



## Scrappy_Tink

Subbing - can't wait to view all of the posts...we are purchasing 80 points for stays while visiting in-laws that live in Sebastian.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Scrappy_Tink said:


> Subbing - can't wait to view all of the posts...we are purchasing 80 points for stays while visiting in-laws that live in Sebastian.



Enjoy your purchase!  We have a weekend in VB coming up with our family!  They recently moved to the west coast of Florida.  

Bobbi


----------



## Leanne1977

We are totally in love with Disneys Vero Beach Resort. We first visited in August 2009 and loved it. So much so that we decided to get married there last October. It was perfect. We had our ceremony on the beach and then our wedding meal at Sonyas. All of the staff were brilliant and helped us so much with our plans.

We have just booked to go back to Florida and will be spending 6 nights at Vero from 25th Oct-31st Oct in an OVIR. So we get to be there for our first wedding anniversary. So if you see a family sitting on the beach at 4pm on the 28th Oct having a toast, that will be us.


----------



## Yoanny

Any one have new pics of the beach.


----------



## MiaSRN62

*mmmagic7754*, *jlmasl* and *cmctammyg*......have a great time at Vero !!!!


----------



## MiaSRN62

floridafam said:


> Anyone have the recent menu selections from Sonya's?



I snapped this one day I was there :


----------



## bobbiwoz

Leanne1977 said:


> We are totally in love with Disneys Vero Beach Resort. We first visited in August 2009 and loved it. So much so that we decided to get married there last October. It was perfect. We had our ceremony on the beach and then our wedding meal at Sonyas. All of the staff were brilliant and helped us so much with our plans.
> 
> We have just booked to go back to Florida and will be spending 6 nights at Vero from 25th Oct-31st Oct in an OVIR. So we get to be there for our first wedding anniversary. So if you see a family sitting on the beach at 4pm on the 28th Oct having a toast, that will be us.



How wonderful!  Congratulations!!!

Our story is that we arrive at VB on June 10th this year and that's the 45th anniversary of the day DH and I met on the Boardwalk of Seaside Heights NJ!  DH and I celebrated our 40th wedding anniversay with family and friends at VB a few years ago.  We had a BC and a few OVIR's for friends.  

I love your avitar!  You were a beautiful bride!


----------



## Scrappy_Tink

Leanne1977 said:


> We are totally in love with Disneys Vero Beach Resort. We first visited in August 2009 and loved it. So much so that we decided to get married there last October. It was perfect. We had our ceremony on the beach and then our wedding meal at Sonyas. All of the staff were brilliant and helped us so much with our plans.
> 
> We have just booked to go back to Florida and will be spending 6 nights at Vero from 25th Oct-31st Oct in an OVIR. So we get to be there for our first wedding anniversary. So if you see a family sitting on the beach at 4pm on the 28th Oct having a toast, that will be us.



Sound like a lovely place to get married!!  I'd love to see some pictures!  It's really special when you can get married somewhere that you can return to over & over for your anniversary.  We got married in '09 in a little gazebo at the Shades of Green military resort at WDW (Cheapest Disney Wedding EVER for only $125 for the gazebo rental!)  We haven't made it back there yet for an anniversary, but just went on the Disney Dream for our anniversary celebration this year.  

I know your toast on the 28th will be extra special!


----------



## floridafam

MiaSRN62,

Thanks.  We had a nice anniversary meal there last night.  The food was very good.  I tried the pineapple upside down martini but it was not good.

We really enjoyed a night out together and it only takes us ten minutes to get to the resort so we were close to home in case anything went wrong.

We're hoping to get over there for brunch in the next few weeks.


----------



## TinkerbellLuvr7

Can anyone tell me how many towels you get in your room to use for bathing and the pool?  We're heading down in June and don't know if we should bring at least one towel each from home.  When we use the pools at Disney we typically use 2 towels each but since they are strict at Vero, I didn't know how many you are given to use at the pool.  It will be 4 adults and we're in an Ocean View Inn room..

Thanks!!!


----------



## bobbiwoz

TinkerbellLuvr7 said:


> Can anyone tell me how many towels you get in your room to use for bathing and the pool?  We're heading down in June and don't know if we should bring at least one towel each from home.  When we use the pools at Disney we typically use 2 towels each but since they are strict at Vero, I didn't know how many you are given to use at the pool.  It will be 4 adults and we're in an Ocean View Inn room..
> 
> Thanks!!!



There will be 4 beach towels in your room. There will also be 4 bath towels as well as 4 hand towels and 4 washcloths. You may have a towel animal or two that will be extra.  IF you have room, why don't you bring more?  The bath towels aren't changed until the 4th day....the laundry is free, if you want to take the time to do it.  Just bring your own supplies or purchase them there.  I think you can get new beach towels by handing them over for exchange.


----------



## iloveokw

I wouldn't bring extras...you will have to wash them and you won't have a washer and dryer in your room.   They put 4 in your room, plus your regular towels and you can exchange the pool towels as often as you want.  Have a great trip


----------



## TinkerbellLuvr7

bobbiwoz said:


> There will be 4 beach towels in your room. There will also be 4 bath towels as well as 4 hand towels and 4 washcloths. You may have a towel animal or two that will be extra.  IF you have room, why don't you bring more?  The bath towels aren't changed until the 4th day....the laundry is free, if you want to take the time to do it.  Just bring your own supplies or purchase them there.  I think you can get new beach towels by handing them over for exchange.



Thanks..we're not DVC and aren't staying on DVC points so we'll get daily housekeeping   We'll probably pack a beach towel since we're flying SW and are checking 2 bags each.


----------



## PammyK

Less than a week to go for the annual Vero visit and I can't wait.   

Still have a ton of laundry to do before I can start packing.  Of course, I'll probably overpack as usual.  Can't wait to hit Squid Lips and enjoy Happy Hour and Attitude Adjustment Hour.  

This will be my first time in a GVIR so a little nervous about that but any room at Vero is better than staying home and going to work, right?

Thanks for all the tips and info from recent visitors!


----------



## bobbiwoz

TinkerbellLuvr7 said:


> Thanks..we're not DVC and aren't staying on DVC points so we'll get daily housekeeping   We'll probably pack a beach towel since we're flying SW and are checking 2 bags each.



Great!


----------



## dis2cruise

We too are getting close for our vb vacation we arrive on the 25 th and stay 1  night at bwv and go to epcot for the day and head over to vero beach For the next 5 nights. Laundry is going strong as we speak!

 I do have one question...where is the closest supermarket we need to pickup some supplies.


----------



## WebmasterCricket

All the rest I got last trip need to be cleaned up.  I had a dirty sensor


----------



## christinemarie

What address could we put into GPS to go there?


----------



## WAWDWLUVER

christinemarie said:


> What address could we put into GPS to go there?



9250 Island Grove Terrace, Vero Beach, FL  32963

Enjoy!


----------



## LauraLea

This September will be our first stay at VB.  I have a couple of questions about the Inn rooms.  What size coffee maker do they have?  Is my assumption that they have the same housekeeping schedule as regular studios and villas correct?

Thanks......Laura


----------



## MiaSRN62

LauraLea said:


> This September will be our first stay at VB.  I have a couple of questions about the Inn rooms.  What size coffee maker do they have?  Is my assumption that they have the same housekeeping schedule as regular studios and villas correct?
> 
> Thanks......Laura



If you're staying on points, housekeeping is on the 4th day of your stay. If you are paying cash, all rooms (villas or Inn rooms) will be daily. 
Here is a pic of the coffee maker (it's a full 10 cup I think ?)  :


----------



## DVCconvert

Coffee and SpaghettiO's at VB.....I'd be set for a week! 




And yes, those are 10/12 Cup makers


----------



## MiaSRN62

DVCconvert said:


> Coffee and SpaghettiO's at VB.....I'd be set for a week!



For sure !!!


----------



## dreamlinda

dis2cruise said:


> We too are getting close for our vb vacation we arrive on the 25 th and stay 1  night at bwv and go to epcot for the day and head over to vero beach For the next 5 nights. Laundry is going strong as we speak!
> 
> I do have one question...where is the closest supermarket we need to pickup some supplies.



If you are coming from Orlando via I95, take the CR512 exit east.  On the corner of 512 and CR510 (90th Ave) there is a nice Publix.  CR 510 goes to the Wabasso causeway, great little short cut.  Otherwise, from the VBR, go back west over the Wabasso causeway (Wabasso Beach Road) and north on Highway 1.  There is a Publix just north of Barber St. on the left hand side.


----------



## DisDaydreamer

christinemarie said:


> What address could we put into GPS to go there?


Welcome to the DISboards too...


----------



## DVC Jen

For anyone who has been lately...

I kind of collect beach towels from the different resorts.  Can you tell me if there is a Vero specific beach towel available for purchase at the resort store?   The past two times we were there they had a lot of beach towels but never one that was just a vero beach design


----------



## macphrsn

We were just at VB over the Easter week. Out Garmin GPS showed the resort to be north of the light. The resort is easy to miss with all the foliage. The resort is just before the traffic light. 

*


			
				WAWDWLUVER[/B said:
			
		


			;41222223]9250 Island Grove Terrace, Vero Beach, FL  32963

Enjoy!
		
Click to expand...

*


----------



## macphrsn

Jennifer,

The resort does not have a specific beach towel with the resort logo/name on it. Although I think that is a cool idea collecting towels from resorts.

Have fun!




DVC Jen said:


> For anyone who has been lately...
> 
> I kind of collect beach towels from the different resorts.  Can you tell me if there is a Vero specific beach towel available for purchase at the resort store?   The past two times we were there they had a lot of beach towels but never one that was just a vero beach design


----------



## DVCconvert

They used to have resort specific towels....but that was several years ago now.  WDW merchandising has basically pulled back from almost all resort specific items now


----------



## DVC Jen

macphrsn said:


> Jennifer,
> 
> The resort does not have a specific beach towel with the resort logo/name on it. Although I think that is a cool idea collecting towels from resorts.
> 
> Have fun!





DVCconvert said:


> They used to have resort specific towels....but that was several years ago now.  WDW merchandising has basically pulled back from almost all resort specific items now



Thanks.   That really stinks.  I LOVE my Wilderness Lodge towel and use it all the time when I am laying out by our pool.


----------



## Joyciemc

I am so so so excited to check out this thread! We are starting our fall trip with a stay at Vero Beach September 23-27 and I know nothing about it. Now I know what I will be reading for the next 4 months!


----------



## Scrappy_Tink

DVCconvert said:


> Coffee and SpaghettiO's at VB.....I'd be set for a week!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes, those are 10/12 Cup makers



Make that Pepsi, and I'm in!


----------



## MiaSRN62

Scrappy_Tink said:


> Make that Pepsi, and I'm in!



*PEPSI* !!!?????  Surely you mean *COKE* ??? This IS WDW afterall  The CM's at Whispering Canyon Cafe would rake you over the coals for that statement !


----------



## cmctammyg

I am Vero Beach now.  The weather has been beautiful, but a storm is moving through right now.

The Vero Beach logo merchandise is all being clearanced and a new line is going to be here on Monday (though we will not ).  We were able to buy the current t-shirts at less than half-price.  There are only a few shirts left.

There are some newer DVC shirts and a DVC Fleece Throw that I haven't seen before.

This morning they found a turtle nest right behind our beach chair area.  I posted a photo on my twitter (modisneychick).

As usual, we are having a great time and loving it here!


----------



## JanDave

cmctammyg said:


> I am Vero Beach now.  The weather has been beautiful, but a storm is moving through right now.
> 
> The Vero Beach logo merchandise is all being clearanced and a new line is going to be here on Monday (though we will not ).  We were able to buy the current t-shirts at less than half-price.  There are only a few shirts left.
> 
> There are some newer DVC shirts and a DVC Fleece Throw that I haven't seen before.
> 
> This morning they found a turtle nest right behind our beach chair area.  I posted a photo on my twitter (modisneychick).
> 
> As usual, we are having a great time and loving it here!



We are at  Vero Beach too!  Beautiful resort.  

Jan


----------



## floridafam

Are they getting rid of the Vero specific merchandise?

There was a nice storm today.  Our grass needs it so I was happy.


----------



## cmctammyg

floridafam said:


> Are they getting rid of the Vero specific merchandise?
> 
> There was a nice storm today.  Our grass needs it so I was happy.



Yes the clearance is the Vero merchandise only.  Last night they had two different shirts, caps and a key chain.  I am not sure what the new stuff will look like.


----------



## Princess Runner

Last night we decided to celebrate our daughter 7th birthday going for the night of July 30 to VBR with a couple of her friends, but when I called the beach cottages are solid booked, so I place myself in the waiting list for that and the 2 bedroom villa, my daughter was sad, I know I should have think about this earlier....what are my chances of getting either one? or should I just forget about it!


----------



## DVCconvert

Princess Runner said:


> Last night we decided to celebrate our daughter 7th birthday going for the night of July 30 to VBR with a couple of her friends, but when I called the beach cottages are solid booked, so I place myself in the waiting list for that and the 2 bedroom villa, my daughter was sad, I know I should have think about this earlier....what are my chances of getting either one? or should I just forget about it!



I'm afraid I think your chances are not good.
But, pixie dust can happen...


----------



## PammyK

cmctammyg said:


> I am Vero Beach now.  The weather has been beautiful, but a storm is moving through right now.
> 
> The Vero Beach logo merchandise is all being clearanced and a new line is going to be here on Monday (though we will not ).  We were able to buy the current t-shirts at less than half-price.  There are only a few shirts left.
> 
> There are some newer DVC shirts and a DVC Fleece Throw that I haven't seen before.
> 
> This morning they found a turtle nest right behind our beach chair area.  I posted a photo on my twitter (modisneychick).
> 
> As usual, we are having a great time and loving it here!


I'm getting ready to finish (okay, start) packing now and I'll be on my way in just a couple of hours.  Hope to be checked in by 12:30 and on the beach shortly thereafter.


----------



## Sorcerer's Dad

Latest reports from brother and sister-in-law are that they have been enjoying having meals at Mulligan's - the new restaurant in Sebastian by Riverside park.  Said they eat there about once a week.


----------



## NEVERENOUGHWDW

PammyK said:


> I'm getting ready to finish (okay, start) packing now and I'll be on my way in just a couple of hours.  Hope to be checked in by 12:30 and on the beach shortly thereafter.



Have a great time!


----------



## Princess Runner

DVCconvert said:


> I'm afraid I think your chances are not good.
> But, pixie dust can happen...



I know!!!! but since you can be in two waiting lists Im also in the two bedroom one, and maybe that will be an easy one to get...but you are right, some Pixie Dust and some God's touch will help very much.  My consolation is that August 16 we are sailing in the Dream, and that is the reason why we took so late in the desicion to VBR....still I have hope.  Thank you for answering and sent some pixie dust this way  xoxo Elcka


----------



## PammyK

It is beautiful down here this weekend - crowded but that is to be expected.  Lots of ding-a-lings "saving" pool chairs and being nowhere around but what else is new?  

Even Dory came to visit!  





Actually a fellow guest made this sand sculpture yesterday.  It was so very cute.  He was inspired by the shower curtain, lol.


----------



## bobbiwoz

PammyK said:


> It is beautiful down here this weekend - crowded but that is to be expected.  Lots of ding-a-lings "saving" pool chairs and being nowhere around but what else is new?
> 
> Even Dory came to visit!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually a fellow guest made this sand sculpture yesterday.  It was so very cute.  He was inspired by the shower curtain, lol.



Wow, cute!  We'll be in a 2 bedroom for the 1st time very soon!


----------



## starbox

We are just four days away from Vero for a month (offsite, rental house - but right next to Disney's VBR) I can't wait!!


----------



## csidisney

We just finished a week at Vero Beach...it was our first time there.  It was so nice and relaxing.  We left on Saturday, and we saw that it was starting to get crowded.  Otherwise, it was so quiet during the week.  The CM's were great.  They knew my kids' names by the second day and we never found getting a chair at the pool a problem.  We tried Cpt Hiram's and Riverside Cafe...both good food.  We also drove up A1A past the Sebastian Inlet to a place called Honest John's Fish Camp.  We were able to rent a boat for very reasonable, and we went exploring through the canals and on the intercoastal.  We saw manatees and we also went to a "deserted island", which the kids thought was cool.  Would definetly do that again.  

I agree with the posted who said that the studio units were kind of dark.  We also thought the same thing, and tried to upgrade our room but there was nothing available.  We made the best of it though!


----------



## MichelleB

Can anyone tell me if they sell the vinylmations at VB and if they have a trade box?  My kids are driving me crazy wanting to know.  Thanks!


----------



## NEVERENOUGHWDW

MichelleB said:


> Can anyone tell me if they sell the vinylmations at VB and if they have a trade box?  My kids are driving me crazy wanting to know.  Thanks!



They do sell them. Don't know about a trade box.


----------



## PammyK

MichelleB said:


> Can anyone tell me if they sell the vinylmations at VB and if they have a trade box?  My kids are driving me crazy wanting to know.  Thanks!



Not really into Vinylmation, but as the previous poster stated, they do sell Vinylmation here and while I don't think they have the "blind trade" box, they did have a clear acrylic box with 3 Vinylmation figures in it behind the counter.  I think this might be for trading.  I'll try to remember to check later.


----------



## MichelleB

Thanks, that'd be great!!!!


----------



## Good Ol Gal

csidisney said:


> We just finished a week at Vero Beach...it was our first time there.  It was so nice and relaxing.  We left on Saturday, and we saw that it was starting to get crowded.  Otherwise, it was so quiet during the week.  The CM's were great.  They knew my kids' names by the second day and we never found getting a chair at the pool a problem.  We tried Cpt Hiram's and Riverside Cafe...both good food.  We also drove up A1A past the Sebastian Inlet to a place called Honest John's Fish Camp.  We were able to rent a boat for very reasonable, and we went exploring through the canals and on the intercoastal.  We saw manatees and we also went to a "deserted island", which the kids thought was cool.  Would definetly do that again.
> 
> I agree with the posted who said that the studio units were kind of dark.  We also thought the same thing, and tried to upgrade our room but there was nothing available.  We made the best of it though!



Could you give me some more information on renting the boat?  We have a day set to "sight-see" and that sounds fun!


----------



## DisDaydreamer

PammyK said:


> It is beautiful down here this weekend - crowded but that is to be expected.  Lots of ding-a-lings "saving" pool chairs and being nowhere around but what else is new?
> 
> Even Dory came to visit!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually a fellow guest made this sand sculpture yesterday.  It was so very cute.  He was inspired by the shower curtain, lol.



Umm...  How did Bobbi's quote of Pammy's post come before Pammy's post?


----------



## bobbiwoz

DisDaydreamer said:


> Umm...  How did Bobbi's quote of Pammy's post come before Pammy's post?



There was a time warp yesterday.  That happened in quite a few cases!  Boy, you are observant!


----------



## DVCconvert

*WHAT on earth are you people talking about???!!*



bobbiwoz said:


> There was a time warp......


----------



## bobbiwoz

DVCconvert said:


> *WHAT on earth are you people talking about???!!*



For some reason...my clock on the disboard showed 1 hour prior to the real time.  A few others, Princess in OZ's was the same....maybe everyone was, I don't know.  But in a few cases, I replied to something and my post appeared prior to what I was quoting, and the time was put at 1 hour prior to what it was.

Bobbi


----------



## MiaSRN62

PammyK said:


> It is beautiful down here this weekend - crowded but that is to be expected.  Lots of ding-a-lings "saving" pool chairs and being nowhere around but what else is new?
> 
> Even Dory came to visit!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually a fellow guest made this sand sculpture yesterday.  It was so very cute.  He was inspired by the shower curtain, lol.



        
Love this !!!!


----------



## DisDaydreamer

MiaSRN62 said:


> *PEPSI* !!!?????  Surely you mean *COKE* ??? This IS WDW afterall  The CM's at Whispering Canyon Cafe would rake you over the coals for that statement !



I am a Pepsi man too.  Don't let starbox know.


----------



## PammyK

MiaSRN62 said:


> Love this !!!!



He made WALL-E yesterday - it was even cuter.  I'll try to post a picture tomorrow.  We didn't get to see today's sand sculpture because we decided to do all sorts of fun touristy things.  

First, we visited the beautiful McKee Botanical Gardens.  Loved the beautiful gardens but hated the swarming mosquitos.  If you visit, douse yourself in insect repellent.  Next, we headed north to the Mel Fisher Treasure Museum in Sebastian.  Very interesting and admission was reasonable ($6.50/adult, then we had a coupon from the tourist guide in the room that gave us BOGO so only $3.25 each).  After checking out all silver, gold and other artifacts, we went to Captain Hiram's marina and enjoyed a scenic 2-hour tour of the Indian River Lagoon in search of dolphins, manatees and other creatures.  Very lovely scenery and it was beautiful out on the water.  Didn't see a lot of sea creatures but did catch a small pod of dolphins.  Also saw a ray jump out of the water right by the boat and a juvenile green turtle swam right by the bow, lifted his head to check us out and then went right on swimming.


----------



## starbox

DisDaydreamer said:


> I am a Pepsi man too.  Don't let starbox know.



NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!

Just kidding actually. I grew up in Tallahassee, FL - Pepsi country, so I am neutral.  My Atlanta born husband?  He will take.you.down. if you say the P word in his presence.


----------



## GraceO'Malley

Can someone tell me if there is wireless internet in the 1 and 2 bedroom units?  What about the main lodge?  Just trying to figure out the internet situation at Vero!  Thanks.


----------



## DVCconvert

GraceO'Malley said:


> Can someone tell me if there is wireless internet in the 1 and 2 bedroom units?  What about the main lodge?  Just trying to figure out the internet situation at Vero!  Thanks.



yes, wifi throughout


----------



## Mom_of_3_Pirates

Hello! I've also posted this on the DVC planning thread as I wasn't sure which would be the right place.

We will be staying at VB for the first time in 2 weeks.  Can anyone tell me how the beach is as far as if there are any steep drop offs and how strong the tide is? Also, GMA ran a story this morning about little jellyfish (I think they're called "Mauve Jellyfish") that have invaded the area, resulting in numerous people being stung.

I have very adventurous boys (ages 12 & 14) who think that they are invincible and can handle anything, so any help you can provide will help this mother's nerves. 
Thanks!!


----------



## mrebuck

We took the Kayak Adventure tour last summer and want to do it again this summer.  Does anyone know what days/times they are offering it this summer?


----------



## CruznLexi

We are coming in for 2 nights prior to our cruise out of Miami. Has anyone done the massages? How are the restraunts on site? What time do they do the character breakfast?


----------



## bobbiwoz

CruznLexi said:


> We are coming in for 2 nights prior to our cruise out of Miami. Has anyone done the massages? How are the restraunts on site? What time do they do the character breakfast?



We have an ADR for the character breakfast at 8:20 on Sat. the 11th.  I don't know what time they stop.  I remember reading about someone who was unhappy with a much later time because they didn't have much interaction with the characters.

My DSis has had a massage, but that was before the newer area was opened. I think that it wasn't anything special, but again, at least 5 years ago.   We have no complaints about the restaurants on site, but we also go to the Pizza place, that across the street, Capt. Hirams and Squid Lips at times.


----------



## dreamlinda

CruznLexi said:


> We are coming in for 2 nights prior to our cruise out of Miami. Has anyone done the massages? How are the restraunts on site? What time do they do the character breakfast?



The new SPA is quite nice ~ light years better than the old location.  We were there late September ('10) and they had not received their license for massage but we dropped in, received a very warm welcome and saw all the rooms.  The staff seemed really nice!


----------



## PammyK

MichelleB said:


> Can anyone tell me if they sell the vinylmations at VB and if they have a trade box?  My kids are driving me crazy wanting to know.  Thanks!



I checked before heading home today, and YES, the acrylic box behind the counter in the store IS a trade box.


----------



## PammyK

Mom_of_3_Pirates said:


> Hello! I've also posted this on the DVC planning thread as I wasn't sure which would be the right place.
> 
> We will be staying at VB for the first time in 2 weeks.  Can anyone tell me how the beach is as far as if there are any steep drop offs and how strong the tide is? Also, GMA ran a story this morning about little jellyfish (I think they're called "Mauve Jellyfish") that have invaded the area, resulting in numerous people being stung.
> 
> I have very adventurous boys (ages 12 & 14) who think that they are invincible and can handle anything, so any help you can provide will help this mother's nerves.
> Thanks!!


In 5 days, I didn't encounter a single jellyfish at Vero (just returned home today).  Most of the jellies have been further north up the coast in Cocoa Beach and Melbourne.  However, one guest I spoke to on Saturday said she had been stung by a jelly earlier so there may have been a few around.  

I really wouldn't worry too much about the jellyfish unless you suspect the boys might be allergic to the venom.  Otherwise, they'll have some pain but it can be easily treated.  DO, however, make sure that your boys are aware of ocean safety, especially with undertows and rip currents.  Because while jellies were not an issue this week, the undertow/current was very strong and anybody going out into the ocean needs to be paying attention to this.  I could really feel the pull whenever I went out into the water and made sure to always swim near other bathers and to 'spot' a location on the shore to make sure I wasn't drifting too far over or out.  

Because the conditions change daily, I recommend studying the waves each morning before the boys venture into the water.  See how and where the waves are breaking and watch other swimmers to see if they are being pulled north or south or even out into deeper water.  As long as you, and the boys, pay attention to the conditions, you should be just fine.  

Oh, and there is a public, guarded beach, just to the north of the resort.  The lifeguard posts a flag to communicate the conditions and you can see it from the resort beach, or you can just walk up the beach a bit to see how they're labeling the conditions.  A green flag means calm conditions so use normal caution.  Yellow flag means moderate surf conditions and rip currents could form so use extra caution and/or check with the lifeguard for safe swimming tips.  A red flag means conditions are hazardous with rough surf and/or strong currents and swimming is strongly discouraged.  Two red flags flown together indicates that the beach is closed to swimming.  Finally, they can fly a purple flag with any of the other flags.  The purple flag signifies that dangerous sea life (jellies, sea lice, man-of-wars) is present.  For the past 3 days, they had the red flag posted.


----------



## TinkerbellLuvr7

Is anyone who is currently at Vero or has just returned recently able to tell me anything about the hair braiding (not the hair wraps)??  I was going to call this weekend to see how much a half head of hair braiding (corn rows) would cost.

Thanks!!!!


----------



## MichelleB

Thank you, PammyK, for the info on the vinylmations......my kids are going to just love you in the morning when I tell them what you found out!!!  Thanks!


----------



## CruznLexi

How are Shutters, Sonya's and Green Cabin room? What about the sea food buffet? How far put to book? What about massage to book.


----------



## backyardponder

Hi folks, We are just back from a wonderful walking tour of Gettysburg plus Harper's Ferry.  All was quite interesting.  Anyway...here's an updated rollcall.

John

1/7 – 1/9 KAT4DISNEY
1/15 – 1/18 Brandis
1/21 – 1/26 bethsg
1/23 – 1-26 DisneyDuo
2/16 – 2/23 delauzons
2/18 – 2/21 ajkmom3
2/20 – 2/22 smacky1
2/20-2/24 MELSMICE
3/7 – 3/10 Jump4Joy8390
3/9 – 3/13 pit303
3/11 – 3/15 BernW
3/12 – 3/15 amandamcallister
3/12 – 3/18 ont/ohana
3/12 – 3/19 mickeywho?
3/12 – 3/20 Bose
3/13 – 3/19 papertraveller
3/17 – 3/20 debaudrn
3/23- 3/26 dizzneebabe
3/23 – 3/30 IggyLans
3/25 – 3/30 knothead180
3/26 – 3/28 hardingk
3/27 – 4/1 Kadorto
3/28 – 4/1 jjharts
4/2 – 4/8 Starr W.
4/3 - 4/9 Belle and Rella's Dad
4/3 – 4/9 conciergekelly
4/3 – 4/6 dznystar
4/10 – 4/14 CFedor1
4/12 – 4/18 glnrcker
4/16 – 4/21 Mahusky
4/20 – 4/22 job09
4/21 – 4/27 macphrsn
4/26 – 4/28 tlynk
5/3 – 5/5 MiaSRN62
5/28 – 6/1 PammyK
4/18 - 4/23 katdocnorf
4/28 - 4/29 wawdwluver
5/1 – 5/30 dort (off site)
5/14-5/17 DznyDreamz
5/22 – 5/26 mmmagic7754
5/22 – 5/27 jlmasl
5/22 – 5/29 csidisney
5/25 – 5-29 cmctammyg
5/25 – 5/28 JanDave
5/26 – 5-31 dis2cruise
6/1 – 6/30 starbox (off site)
6/5 – 6/10 srp1103
6/7 – 6/11 wigdoutdismom
6/10 - 6/12 bobbiwoz
6/10 – 6/12 sarahk0204
6/11 – 6/15 irish_dancer
6/11 – 6/18 hpygrll
6/12 Lenc324
6/13 – 6/15 Arthur27
6/18 – 6/21 tinkerfan1
6/18 – 6/22 codyvt
6-19 – 6/22 TinkerbellLuvr7
6/23 – 6/26 DVC Jen
6/24 – 6/25 iloveokw
6/26 - 7/1 ddiva
6/27 – 7/6 mittelst
6/30 – 7/1 SFD998 & Cheloconnell
7/1 – 7/4 vbarry
7/10 - ??? AKV707
7/13 – 7/15 MrShiny
7/15 – 7/22 FormrCastMbr
8/1 – 8/5 sadiespicks
8/3 – 8-6 Tink-n-Peter
8/5 – 8-7 gabriellyn
8/5 – 8/12 aggiemullins
8/6 – 8/13 Mahusky
8/12 – 8/15 kritter
8/29 – 9/1 smacky1
8/14 – 8/19 ellynsoh
9/6 – 9/10 Fonzy13
9/6 – 9/12 Peddler
9/9 – 9/11 amblackmon
9/23 – 9/27 Joyciemc
9/28 - ??? alldiz
10/3 – 10/6 cemeb4dk
10/4 – 10/8 LittleBoPeep
10/14 – 10/16 ChrisMouse
10/16 – 10/22 treehugnmama
10/20 – 10/22 CruznLexi
10/21 – 10/27 hopefully
10/25 – 10-31 Leanne1977
10/27 – 10/29 gortman65
10/30 – 11/2 Muushka

2012
1/15 – 1/21 bobbiwoz
4/1 – 4/5 job09
4/10 – 4/19 iloveokw


----------



## bobbiwoz

backyardponder said:


> Hi folks, We are just back from a wonderful walking tour of Gettysburg plus Harper's Ferry.  All was quite interesting.  Anyway...here's an updated rollcall.
> 
> John
> 
> ...



Hi!  We were in Harper's Ferry NP over Mother's day.  What an interesting place to visit and we enjoyed the exhibits.

Thanks for updating the list!  As listed, we'll be there next weekend, unfortunately, DDiL has to work, but she'll join us at BCV the following weekend.


Bobbi


----------



## D15NEY

Leanne1977 said:


> We are totally in love with Disneys Vero Beach Resort. We first visited in August 2009 and loved it. So much so that we decided to get married there last October. It was perfect. We had our ceremony on the beach and then our wedding meal at Sonyas. All of the staff were brilliant and helped us so much with our plans.
> 
> We have just booked to go back to Florida and will be spending 6 nights at Vero from 25th Oct-31st Oct in an OVIR. So we get to be there for our first wedding anniversary. So if you see a family sitting on the beach at 4pm on the 28th Oct having a toast, that will be us.



Hello 

We might just bump into you at VB in Oct.


----------



## floridafam

The jellyfish have been mainly up in Brevard county but that is close so you never know.  We sometimes see man o war on the beach at Vero but they are very easy to spot.

My DH has had two massages at the spa.  He said they weren't bad but not the greatest he's ever had.  It's certainly worth a try if you are staying on site.
I believe they offer a discount for DVC members.


----------



## sarahk0204

bobbiwoz said:


> We have an ADR for the character breakfast at 8:20 on Sat. the 11th.  I don't know what time they stop.



We have an ADR for 8:55 that same day!  It's a small world, after all...

I do not know what time they stop, either.  Sorry that I couldn't be more helpful.


----------



## Dasha

We have been going each summer for 12 years and will be back in 2 weeks.


----------



## DVCconvert

I believe the character breakfast hours are 7-11am.
HTH


----------



## Leanne1977

D15NEY said:


> Hello
> 
> We might just bump into you at VB in Oct.



Oh really! When are you there? xx


----------



## D15NEY

Leanne1977 said:


> Oh really! When are you there? xx



We are there 25th/26th Oct. 


I 'rented' some points from Vron. 


So excited about getting on the beach, really hope the weather is good for us all.


----------



## starbox

We arrived in Vero Friday and it's wonderful!! We are staying right next to Disney's Vero Beach resort, so if you walk away from the lifeguard station and down the private beach area, you'll likely see us.  We see lots of Disney folks with hair braids  

The ocean is very warm this year but it has not rained at all and everyone says they really, really need rain.  We're hoping we start to get the typical June afternoon showers soon so that the plants and flowers are happy.

We've seen lots of turtles at the beach, and went fishing along Jungle Trail at our dock Sunday night and saw a manatee, a family pod of dolphins with a baby, and a bald eagle! I think that's the most we've ever seen in one evening.


We went to Bathtub Reef yesterday and it was just as amazing as we remembered!


We even saw the unusual sight of a Leatherback hatchling that had not made it out of the nest.  I think he may have tried to emerge early, since the rest of the nest appeared intact.


----------



## hpygrll

Just had to post that we'll be there Saturday and we can't wait!!

We're actually going to the BCV on Friday just to swim and hang out and then we'll be at Vero for 1 week - looking forward to laying by the pool!!!

Jenny


----------



## PoohNFriends

DBF are going to WDW the end of the October this year and will be getting AP's, and last night decided we will probably go Sept or Oct next year to use the AP's again before they expire.  Today I had the grand idea  that we should do a 1/2 week in WDW and 1/2 week at VB.  So I found this thread and read all 45 pages this afternoon (it is in the upper 90's  here so a lazy day inside was in order).  Decided I might as well start learning now so I don't have to try to catch up with more pages later.




backyardponder said:


> Hi neighbor!  Did you see me just wave?  We're on the far SE side of Naperville (87th & Naper Blvd).





primecap said:


> small world. we're at 87th and rte 59.



Hi neighbors!  We're to the west, (on the other side of the tracks, in Aurora ) in between Normantown and Eola, just south of Keating (which is 87th on your end).


----------



## MrShiny

Well, we live in the city, but I work in Lisle on Warrenville near Naperville Rd (within driving distance!)


----------



## bobbiwoz

hpygrll said:


> Just had to post that we'll be there Saturday and we can't wait!!
> 
> We're actually going to the BCV on Friday just to swim and hang out and then we'll be at Vero for 1 week - looking forward to laying by the pool!!!
> 
> Jenny



We're doing the reverse.  We'll be at Vero for the weekend and at BCV next week!


----------



## bobbiwoz

sarahk0204 said:


> We have an ADR for 8:55 that same day!  It's a small world, after all...
> 
> I do not know what time they stop, either.  Sorry that I couldn't be more helpful.



We'll be 3 adults with our 3 DGC....I'll try to remember to wear my bobbiwoz Disboard button so we can say, HI!


----------



## dort

starbox said:


> We arrived in Vero Friday and it's wonderful!! We are staying right next to Disney's Vero Beach resort, so if you walk away from the lifeguard station and down the private beach area, you'll likely see us.  We see lots of Disney folks with hair braids
> 
> The ocean is very warm this year but it has not rained at all and everyone says they really, really need rain.  We're hoping we start to get the typical June afternoon showers soon so that the plants and flowers are happy.
> 
> We've seen lots of turtles at the beach, and went fishing along Jungle Trail at our dock Sunday night and saw a manatee, a family pod of dolphins with a baby, and a bald eagle! I think that's the most we've ever seen in one evening.
> 
> 
> We went to Bathtub Reef yesterday and it was just as amazing as we remembered!
> 
> 
> We even saw the unusual sight of a Leatherback hatchling that had not made it out of the nest.  I think he may have tried to emerge early, since the rest of the nest appeared intact.



Hey Starbox!!  Enjoy your stay!!  My DH is so jealous you saw turtles, he walked the beach at all hours hoping to see a turtle, lots of crawls but no turtles, we did see them out in the water.  
We were just down the road a bit last month!!


----------



## floridafam

Speaking of turtles...

We were at Vero years sgo and were looking out in the eater and kept seeing a huge dark shadow and it kept getting closer and closer.  We finally realized it was a turtle in distress.  It either came or was pulled ashore and had some kind of trash in or around its mouth.  It was as big as the hood of a car.  A bunch of cast members came running out and there happened to be someone from Disney wildlife or something similar there.  They transported the turtle to Orlando.  All the guests were watching and it was very emotional.  I never found out what happened to that turtle.


----------



## DJHPMouse

We are going to VB in August.  What should we do about Dining reservations?  We would like to be flexible, but I didn't know how important it is to have reservations.  Thanks for any help.


----------



## CruznLexi

We have the character breakfast in Oct at 730am is it buffett? Or off the menu? We need to be on the road at 830am. Is that dooable?


----------



## DVCconvert

CruznLexi said:


> We have the character breakfast in Oct at 730am is it buffett? Or off the menu? We need to be on the road at 830am. Is that dooable?



It's served like in a skillet family style. An hour is doable, but I guess if it were me I'd make sure to be at the podium by 7:15 to try and get seated just as soon as possible.....also I'd tell your server you're on a timetable.

HTH


----------



## DisDaydreamer

starbox said:


> We went to Bathtub Reef yesterday and it was just as amazing as we remembered!.



Of all the years we have been going to VB I had not even heard of Bathtub Reef or Beach until a couple years ago here on the DIS.  Can't seem to get back to VB to go see it...   Maybe next year.   Glad to see you all are having a good time.  Hope the weather is being kind.


----------



## CruznLexi

Does anyone know if you can order a special cake? We are celebrating our 10th aniv and would love to do this if this can happen. If not I guess it will be publix.


----------



## Leanne1977

CruznLexi said:


> Does anyone know if you can order a special cake? We are celebrating our 10th aniv and would love to do this if this can happen. If not I guess it will be publix.



I'm sure you can. The chef there made my wedding cake so I'm sure it wouldn't be a problem.


----------



## floridafam

We've ordered special cakes before.  Just call the same number you would call to make an ADR at the resort and they shpuld be able to help you. 

Their pastry chef needs to kick it up a notch.  The dessert offerings at Sonya's a few weeks ago and at Shutter's last night don't seem very creative.


----------



## starbox

DisDaydreamer said:


> Of all the years we have been going to VB I had not even heard of Bathtub Reef or Beach until a couple years ago here on the DIS.  Can't seem to get back to VB to go see it...   Maybe next year.   Glad to see you all are having a good time.  Hope the weather is being kind.



Thanks Rob - weather has been great for us but bad for Florida - not a drop of rain so far, and none forecast in the near future.  The reef is really neat - you'd love it.  One of these days, our paths at VB are bound to intersect......


----------



## irish dancer

At Vero now, checked in yesterday.  LOVING IT! Perfect relaxation after a week in the parks. Tried the brunch today, pricey but very good. Going to try squid lips for dinner tomorrow.

Bought 2 chairs and clamp on umbrellas at cvs, we are leaving the 15th and can't take them with us so if anyone wants them let me know.


----------



## hpygrll

We are here now as well...having a great time. The boys have loved making paper airplanes and Consuelo, the CM who does that has been fantastic. Even at check in the CM took each of our boy's stuffed animals and put a trading pin on each.

Ate at Capt. Hirams tonight...pirate character dinner tomorrow night.


Jenny


----------



## wyodan

We will be at VB November 3 - 6!   Can't wait for another trip to relax at VB..

Dan


----------



## AnnaS

irish dancer said:


> At Vero now, checked in yesterday.  LOVING IT! Perfect relaxation after a week in the parks. Tried the brunch today, pricey but very good. Going to try squid lips for dinner tomorrow.
> 
> Bought 2 chairs and clamp on umbrellas at cvs, we are leaving the 15th and can't take them with us so if anyone wants them let me know.



We did the same thing.  If you do not get any responses here, the day before check-out I would look for a family checking in and ask them (or the next morning if no luck day before).

Have a great time!


----------



## backyardponder

Updated Rollcall:

1/7 – 1/9 KAT4DISNEY
1/15 – 1/18 Brandis
1/21 – 1/26 bethsg
1/23 – 1-26 DisneyDuo
2/16 – 2/23 delauzons
2/18 – 2/21 ajkmom3
2/20 – 2/22 smacky1
2/20-2/24 MELSMICE
3/7 – 3/10 Jump4Joy8390
3/9 – 3/13 pit303
3/11 – 3/15 BernW
3/12 – 3/15 amandamcallister
3/12 – 3/18 ont/ohana
3/12 – 3/19 mickeywho?
3/12 – 3/20 Bose
3/13 – 3/19 papertraveller
3/17 – 3/20 debaudrn
3/23- 3/26 dizzneebabe
3/23 – 3/30 IggyLans
3/25 – 3/30 knothead180
3/26 – 3/28 hardingk
3/27 – 4/1 Kadorto
3/28 – 4/1 jjharts
4/2 – 4/8 Starr W.
4/3 - 4/9 Belle and Rella's Dad
4/3 – 4/9 conciergekelly
4/3 – 4/6 dznystar
4/10 – 4/14 CFedor1
4/12 – 4/18 glnrcker
4/16 – 4/21 Mahusky
4/20 – 4/22 job09
4/21 – 4/27 macphrsn
4/26 – 4/28 tlynk
5/3 – 5/5 MiaSRN62
5/28 – 6/1 PammyK
4/18 - 4/23 katdocnorf
4/28 - 4/29 wawdwluver
5/1 – 5/30 dort (off site)
5/14-5/17 DznyDreamz
5/22 – 5/26 mmmagic7754
5/22 – 5/27 jlmasl
5/22 – 5/29 csidisney
5/25 – 5-29 cmctammyg
5/25 – 5/28 JanDave
5/26 – 5-31 dis2cruise
6/1 – 6/30 starbox (off site)
6/5 – 6/10 srp1103
6/7 – 6/11 wigdoutdismom
6/10 - 6/12 bobbiwoz
6/10 – 6/12 sarahk0204
6/11 – 6/15 irish_dancer
6/11 – 6/18 hpygrll
6/12 Lenc324
6/13 – 6/15 Arthur27
6/18 – 6/21 tinkerfan1
6/18 – 6/22 codyvt
6-19 – 6/22 TinkerbellLuvr7
6/23 – 6/26 DVC Jen
6/24 – 6/25 iloveokw
6/26 - 7/1 ddiva
6/27 – 7/6 mittelst
6/30 – 7/1 SFD998 & Cheloconnell
7/1 – 7/4 vbarry
7/10 - ??? AKV707
7/13 – 7/15 MrShiny
7/15 – 7/22 FormrCastMbr
8/1 – 8/5 sadiespicks
8/3 – 8-6 Tink-n-Peter
8/5 – 8-7 gabriellyn
8/5 – 8/12 aggiemullins
8/6 – 8/13 Mahusky
8/12 – 8/15 kritter
8/29 – 9/1 smacky1
8/14 – 8/19 ellynsoh
9/6 – 9/10 Fonzy13
9/6 – 9/12 Peddler
9/9 – 9/11 amblackmon
9/23 – 9/27 Joyciemc
9/28 - ??? alldiz
10/3 – 10/6 cemeb4dk
10/4 – 10/8 LittleBoPeep
10/14 – 10/16 ChrisMouse
10/16 – 10/22 treehugnmama
10/20 – 10/22 CruznLexi
10/21 – 10/27 hopefully
10/25 – 10-31 Leanne1977
10/27 – 10/29 gortman65
10/30 – 11/2 Muushka
11/3 – 11/6 wyodan

2012
1/15 – 1/21 bobbiwoz
4/1 – 4/5 job09
4/10 – 4/19 iloveokw


----------



## bobbiwoz

The Woz's had a great weekend at VB!  Breakfast with Donald, & Goofy was delicious & fun.  We did go to Bathtub Reef & it was worth the long ride.  DS, DGS, DGD & I snorkeled.  As we traveled south there were yellow & red condition flags, but there was a green one at Bathtub reef.  For us, the conditions were great.  We saw pelicans galore, diving for food.

At the resort, we enjoyed 2 campfires, pin trading & the tile painting...as well as the pool recreation things. Also, DH & I were gifted with a pin & card. That I mentioned elsewhere.

DDG did mention that she liked staying in a BC better.  We had a 2 bedroom with a "Jungle" type view.

Looking forward to a next visit!

Bobbi


----------



## matilda

Hi, We are checking in the 18th and would LOVE to use your chairs and I will be happy to leave them when we checkout on 6/21/11 for someone else at check in. 

If you get this our last name is Hillhouse and we are checking in Sat June18th.

THANKS so much and if someone else is using them no worries, what a kind gesture.


----------



## ajf1007

Can someone explain the difference between the Deluxe Inn Room and the Deluxe Studio?  Is it location?


----------



## Nette

I've read that some of the corner Inn rooms are L-shaped. We had one of these a couple of weeks ago and it was wonderful. However, it was HA. I'd love to have an L-shaped room again if we go in Sept, but I don't want to request an HA room when we obviously do not NEED one. Are all of the corner L-shaped Inn rooms HA?


----------



## irish dancer

matilda said:


> Hi, We are checking in the 18th and would LOVE to use your chairs and I will be happy to leave them when we checkout on 6/21/11 for someone else at check in.
> 
> If you get this our last name is Hillhouse and we are checking in Sat June18th.
> 
> THANKS so much and if someone else is using them no worries, what a kind gesture.




Will leave them with bell services marked with your name and arrival date. Hopefully they'll be waiting for you when you get here.


----------



## starbox

bobbiwoz said:


> The Woz's had a great weekend at VB!  Breakfast with Donald, & Goofy was delicious & fun.  We did go to Bathtub Reef & it was worth the long ride.  DS, DGS, DGD & I snorkeled.  As we traveled south there were yellow & red condition flags, but there was a green one at Bathtub reef.  For us, the conditions were great.  We saw pelicans galore, diving for food.
> 
> Bobbi



Glad you liked the reef and found it worth the drive!! We are going back Wednesday or Thursday.


----------



## backyardponder

bumping to first page


----------



## SabresFan

We'll be checking in on Wed 7/20 and checking out Fri 7/22 for our first ever visit to VB.  We've already booked surfing lessons for DD15 and DD18 for that Thursday (first time ever for that too).  

Definitely looking forward to it!


----------



## MrShiny

Has anyone done the Turtle Walk from theSea Turtle Preservation Society in Indialantic?  Here is our dilemna.  DD is an animal lover and HP fan.  We booked a Turtle Walk for 7/13.  Turns out  Majestic 11 theater in VB is showing HP 7 2 on Wednesday night/Thursday morning.  

Do you think we will be able to make it after the Turtle Walk (not sure when it ends) down to VB in time for the midnight show?


----------



## starbox

MrShiny said:


> Has anyone done the Turtle Walk from theSea Turtle Preservation Society in Indialantic?  Here is our dilemna.  DD is an animal lover and HP fan.  We booked a Turtle Walk for 7/13.  Turns out  Majestic 11 theater in VB is showing HP 7 2 on Wednesday night/Thursday morning.
> 
> Do you think we will be able to make it after the Turtle Walk (not sure when it ends) down to VB in time for the midnight show?



Nope.  The turtle walk goes until 11:00-12am depending on when the turtle gets sighted.  Earliest you go on the beach is around 9:45 (there's an educational presentation first) and it takes over an hour to observe the entire nesting ONCE the turtle is spotted.  The theater is a good 25 minutes from the beach where turtle walks (at least) are held - so best case scenario - you get a turtle sighting immediately - you won't even start the walk back to your car until after 11:00pm - no way you'll make it in time to get a seat. 

We turtle walked Tuesday night and were out until midnight.


----------



## kritter

Does anyone have a resort map that I could look at?? TIA!!


----------



## Maryrn11168

We are staying in GVIR for our stay pre-cruise, so I am going to have to do laundry so we have clean clothes on the cruise.  How are the laundry facilities in the Inn??  We are wait-listed for a 1 bedroom, but I doubt we will get it.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Maryrn11168 said:


> We are staying in GVIR for our stay pre-cruise, so I am going to have to do laundry so we have clean clothes on the cruise.  How are the laundry facilities in the Inn??  We are wait-listed for a 1 bedroom, but I doubt we will get it.



There's a free laundry room in the inn and in each of the out buildings.  In the inn, I think it's on the 4 th floor, but it's been years since we used it.


----------



## matilda

We checked in today and your two chairs just arrived in our room. Thank you so much and as I will not be on computer again I will look for a family checking in on Tuesday morning when we leave. We love it here so much already after spending five days at the parks this is what we need. Hands down this is our fav resort and will be back again.


----------



## DVCconvert

kritter said:


> Does anyone have a resort map that I could look at?? TIA!!



Go to post #1 in this thread -->then scroll to "scanned resort documents"
-->scroll to the bottom of the resort doc's and there is a link for a VB resort map.

HTH


----------



## TinkerbellLuvr7

We're checking in tomorrow!! We've been at pofq for the past 3 nights and are ready for the beach!  I know someone posted about laundry ....is it free for all resort guests or just dvc members???


----------



## pit303

Just booked OVIR for New Year's. We will check in on the 29th of December and leaving on the 3rd of January. Looking forward to NYE at Vero Beach


----------



## NEVERENOUGHWDW

pit303 said:


> Just booked OVIR for New Year's. We will check in on the 29th of December and leaving on the 3rd of January. Looking forward to NYE at Vero Beach



Hmmm, that's a great idea!!!!!


----------



## mmmagic7754

Maryrn11168 said:


> We are staying in GVIR for our stay pre-cruise, so I am going to have to do laundry so we have clean clothes on the cruise.  How are the laundry facilities in the Inn??  We are wait-listed for a 1 bedroom, but I doubt we will get it.



We were just there 2 weeks ago(also pre-cruise)and used the laundry.Its on the 4th floor just as you get off the elevator. Free for guest(except for detergents)but there are only 3 washers and i think there were 6 dryers. We had to wait awhile for washers to free up. Our problem was guest not checking back for over an hour to unload their clothesand then having something smart to say about our clothes on top of their washer


----------



## wigdoutdismom

Just back from a three week Disney vacation, started in the parks, then we cruised on the Dream then spent four nights at Vero Beach before heading back to the parks for a few days.

Can't wait for our 11 month window to open so we can book for next year after our cruise!

We did the turtle walk with the park service, I think we reserved a spot about a month before we arrived. It was the same guy that was doing Vero Beach resort the next evening....
What an awesome adventure that was!


----------



## IrenicMom

We're going as a cash stay - final fling before school starts back up.

We'll be there 8/4-8/8.  First time to VB - only on page 20.  Will finish reading b/f I start asking questions


----------



## IrenicMom

Ok - read them all -

Can anyone tell me about the cabanas?

My kiddos love the pool, but want/need some time out of the direct sun.

Are they furnished with any type of ammenities, or are they just big umbrella/gazebo types with chairs?

We love the cabanas at the Poly, but based on the pricing I'm seeing, I'm pretty sure they're nothing like that.


----------



## wigdoutdismom

IrenicMom said:


> Ok - read them all -
> 
> Can anyone tell me about the cabanas?
> 
> My kiddos love the pool, but want/need some time out of the direct sun.
> 
> Are they furnished with any type of ammenities, or are they just big umbrella/gazebo types with chairs?
> 
> We love the cabanas at the Poly, but based on the pricing I'm seeing, I'm pretty sure they're nothing like that.



What we saw on the beach were lounge chairs with coverings. I think they rented for $16 a day...


----------



## PammyK

IrenicMom said:


> Ok - read them all -
> 
> Can anyone tell me about the cabanas?
> 
> My kiddos love the pool, but want/need some time out of the direct sun.
> 
> Are they furnished with any type of ammenities, or are they just big umbrella/gazebo types with chairs?
> 
> We love the cabanas at the Poly, but based on the pricing I'm seeing, I'm pretty sure they're nothing like that.



The cabanas are nothing like the ones on Castaway Cay or at the WDW or DLR resorts.  They are simply a large, arched sunshade under which you can fit a couple of beach towels or chairs.  Because they actually sit on the sand rather than being elevated, the shady spot doesn't really travel with the movement of the sun like it does when using an umbrella.  Here is an image of something similar to the cabanas that you can rent at Vero...


----------



## irish dancer

matilda said:


> We checked in today and your two chairs just arrived in our room. Thank you so much and as I will not be on computer again I will look for a family checking in on Tuesday morning when we leave. We love it here so much already after spending five days at the parks this is what we need. Hands down this is our fav resort and will be back again.



Yay!  I'm so glad you got them.  They're nothing fancy but they worked well for us.  Hope you have a great trip!  Wish I was still there!


----------



## irish dancer

The cabanas are at the beach only, they are like the ones *PammyK* posted.  They were $12/day without chairs.  They did provide quite a bit of shade and I did see someone prop their bottom up to give a bit more forward shade.  We didn't rent one but checked out the pricing and were lucky enough to have someone tell us we could use their's for the last hour or so as they were leaving.


----------



## IrenicMom

Based on pricing, I figured it would be more along those lines.  Darn.

Thanks so much for the quick replies!

Might have to rethink our plan of attack.  We'll probably do beach one day, but mostly, I'm fairly certain I'll have to pry my kids off the water slide each day 

We're going solely to relax and regroup before the chaos of the school year kicks in - because come Aug 17, it's going to be 24/7 craziness until May 2012!


----------



## bobbiwoz

IrenicMom said:


> Based on pricing, I figured it would be more along those lines.  Darn.
> 
> Thanks so much for the quick replies!
> 
> Might have to rethink our plan of attack.  We'll probably do beach one day, but mostly, I'm fairly certain I'll have to pry my kids off the water slide each day
> 
> We're going solely to relax and regroup before the chaos of the school year kicks in - because come Aug 17, it's going to be 24/7 craziness until May 2012!



The water slide is very popular, as are the water slide races!  DDiL still brags about her place in the race a few years ago!


----------



## ddiva

We'll be in Vero on Sunday and wanted to see if anyone had an updated activity sheet they could scan.  Thanks!


----------



## backyardponder

Updated Rollcall:

1/7 – 1/9 KAT4DISNEY
1/15 – 1/18 Brandis
1/21 – 1/26 bethsg
1/23 – 1-26 DisneyDuo
2/16 – 2/23 delauzons
2/18 – 2/21 ajkmom3
2/20 – 2/22 smacky1
2/20-2/24 MELSMICE
3/7 – 3/10 Jump4Joy8390
3/9 – 3/13 pit303
3/11 – 3/15 BernW
3/12 – 3/15 amandamcallister
3/12 – 3/18 ont/ohana
3/12 – 3/19 mickeywho?
3/12 – 3/20 Bose
3/13 – 3/19 papertraveller
3/17 – 3/20 debaudrn
3/23- 3/26 dizzneebabe
3/23 – 3/30 IggyLans
3/25 – 3/30 knothead180
3/26 – 3/28 hardingk
3/27 – 4/1 Kadorto
3/28 – 4/1 jjharts
4/2 – 4/8 Starr W.
4/3 - 4/9 Belle and Rella's Dad
4/3 – 4/9 conciergekelly
4/3 – 4/6 dznystar
4/10 – 4/14 CFedor1
4/12 – 4/18 glnrcker
4/16 – 4/21 Mahusky
4/20 – 4/22 job09
4/21 – 4/27 macphrsn
4/26 – 4/28 tlynk
5/3 – 5/5 MiaSRN62
5/28 – 6/1 PammyK
4/18 - 4/23 katdocnorf
4/28 - 4/29 wawdwluver
5/1 – 5/30 dort (off site)
5/14-5/17 DznyDreamz
5/22 – 5/26 mmmagic7754
5/22 – 5/27 jlmasl
5/22 – 5/29 csidisney
5/25 – 5-29 cmctammyg
5/25 – 5/28 JanDave
5/26 – 5-31 dis2cruise
6/1 – 6/30 starbox (off site)
6/5 – 6/10 srp1103
6/7 – 6/11 wigdoutdismom
6/10 - 6/12 bobbiwoz
6/10 – 6/12 sarahk0204
6/11 – 6/15 irish_dancer
6/11 – 6/18 hpygrll
6/12 Lenc324
6/13 – 6/15 Arthur27
6/18 – 6/21 tinkerfan1
6/18 – 6/22 codyvt
6-19 – 6/22 TinkerbellLuvr7
6/23 – 6/26 DVC Jen
6/24 – 6/25 iloveokw
6/26 - 7/1 ddiva
6/27 – 7/6 mittelst
6/30 – 7/1 SFD998 & Cheloconnell
7/1 – 7/4 vbarry
7/10 - ??? AKV707
7/13 – 7/15 MrShiny
7/15 – 7/22 FormrCastMbr
7/20 – 7/22 SabresFan
8/1 – 8/5 sadiespicks
8/3 – 8-6 Tink-n-Peter
8/4 – 8/8 IrenicMom
8/5 – 8-7 gabriellyn
8/5 – 8/12 aggiemullins
8/6 – 8/13 Mahusky
8/12 – 8/15 kritter
8/29 – 9/1 smacky1
8/14 – 8/19 ellynsoh
9/6 – 9/10 Fonzy13
9/6 – 9/12 Peddler
9/9 – 9/11 amblackmon
9/23 – 9/27 Joyciemc
9/28 - ??? alldiz
10/3 – 10/6 cemeb4dk
10/4 – 10/8 LittleBoPeep
10/14 – 10/16 ChrisMouse
10/16 – 10/22 treehugnmama
10/20 – 10/22 CruznLexi
10/21 – 10/27 hopefully
10/25 – 10-31 Leanne1977
10/27 – 10/29 gortman65
10/30 – 11/2 Muushka
11/3 – 11/6 wyodan
12/29 – 1-3 pit303

2012
1/15 – 1/21 bobbiwoz
4/1 – 4/5 job09
4/10 – 4/19 iloveokw


----------



## MycatlovesEeyore

We will be visiting Vero in about 4 weeks. Unfortunately, I just had surgery on my Achilles tendon. So my question is how steep is the slope of the path down to the tidal plain? I'm not sure how well I could manage the deep sand plus a steep slope. Once down on the relatively flat area of the beach I feel my ankle would be ok but getting to and from that point is what concerns me.  Last year there was a substantial slope of loose sand where you exit the wooden walkway and navigated down to the flat part of the beach and I am wondering if the slope is still that steep?


----------



## CruznLexi

We decided to add a 3rd night to Vero so now coming in on Wednesday after a day at Universal!


----------



## Lindabelle

We are going to visit VB for the first time!  It sounds beautiful.  We will be there from 7/31 to 8/3 in a one bedroom.  Can't wait!


----------



## starbox

MycatlovesEeyore said:


> We will be visiting Vero in about 4 weeks. Unfortunately, I just had surgery on my Achilles tendon. So my question is how steep is the slope of the path down to the tidal plain? I'm not sure how well I could manage the deep sand plus a steep slope. Once down on the relatively flat area of the beach I feel my ankle would be ok but getting to and from that point is what concerns me.  Last year there was a substantial slope of loose sand where you exit the wooden walkway and navigated down to the flat part of the beach and I am wondering if the slope is still that steep?



Nope.  There is still a ledge of sand - but it's past the entrance by the dune.  You'll have no problem coming down the ramp or stairs and entering from there.


----------



## wigdoutdismom

Lindabelle said:


> We are going to visit VB for the first time!  It sounds beautiful.  We will be there from 7/31 to 8/3 in a one bedroom.  Can't wait!



You are going to love that 1br, it's soooo roomy! We were there just a few short weeks ago and fell in love...

Just a suggestion, call ahead and request a lock-off on the top floor in building 4 or 5 for a great view!


----------



## dreamlinda

wigdoutdismom said:


> Just a suggestion, call ahead and request a lock-off on the top floor in building 4 or 5 for a great view!



Have not heard this before, thanks for sharing!!  We usually do a OVIR just to ensure a good view, but may want to do a 1 bdrm at some point.


----------



## disneypoor

I have sat on the couch and read this thread from beginning to end all afternoon.  It is wonderful and so informative!  We are brand new to DVC and just bought in on our Disney Alaska cruise on June 7th-14th.  Last year we went to the parks for a week, and I'm hoping to take all of my sisters and their families as well as my mother to VB next July instead of the parks.  I watched the roster from the beginning to the end of this thread for July, and it seems that maybe July isn't really a popular time for VB?  In fact, I even called reservations and could have used cash to reserve a BC and a couple of OVIR's for this coming July, so that really surprised me.  Will my chances of getting a BC and a couple of OVIR's for next July be good if I call right at the 7 month mark?  We'd also be fine with a couple of 2BR villas if they were available.

Also, since I will be taking my entire family, I was wondering how the charging would work.  I'm still in cruise mode where you use your room key to pay for everything because it's a cashless system.  Can you also pay with cash at VB, or will everyone be charging to me?

TIA for any tips you can give me and also for such a great thread!  Looking forward to hopefully vacationing at VB next summer!

Susan


----------



## wigdoutdismom

dreamlinda said:


> Have not heard this before, thanks for sharing!!  We usually do a OVIR just to ensure a good view, but may want to do a 1 bdrm at some point.



This little hint was given to me by a CM behind the front desk when I asked for next year....


----------



## DVCconvert

disneypoor said:


> ....Will my chances of getting a BC and a couple of OVIR's for next July be good if I call right at the 7 month mark?  We'd also be fine with a couple of 2BR villas if they were available.
> 
> Also, since I will be taking my entire family, I was wondering how the charging would work.  I'm still in cruise mode where you use your room key to pay for everything because it's a cashless system.  Can you also pay with cash at VB, or will everyone be charging to me?
> 
> TIA for any tips you can give me and also for such a great thread!  Looking forward to hopefully vacationing at VB next summer!
> 
> Susan



Hi Susan!
Welcome to the thread!  July is not the busiest time of year...I would think it's certainly reasonable to get rooms - possibly a BC ..but I'd call right at the 7 month mark...I really doubt you'd have a problem getting rooms (even if a BC isn't avaliable).

As to the card/charging...as the member you'll need to give the names for the people in the other rooms you reserve using your points...they will have to set up their own charging unless you specifically set it up for them to be able to charge to your room.  The KTTW at VB will charge back to the users room if a credit card or cash has been placed on the room's folio. So to try to drill down to what I think is the main point of your question..no...others in other rooms (even if they are staying as your guests) will not be able to charge (again, unless you say otherwise).  

If you have a situation where multiple family units are in a single beach cottage, (I have not done this) I feel sure there's a way for at least 2 keys to be billed to 2 seperate credit cards.

Ihope this helps!


----------



## bobbiwoz

Even in the BC, only 1 credit card was put on the keys.  You can have some keys as "not for charging."


----------



## TinkerbellLuvr7

We were at Vero Beach Ocean View Inn room from June 19-22nd.  It was our first visit and we enjoyed it but don't think we'd go back for a full week but a few days were great!  We did a day at Universal and a day at WDW before Vero Beach. 

We loved the room and view (room 2225).  We got some great towel animals and loved the H20 products!  We ended up going to Walmart and buying 4, $4 towels to use with the ones in the room.  

We got chairs and the umbrella for 2 of the days and they were great to use but we noticed that many people rent them and they go quickly!  The pool was great too but it always seemed too hot for June temps but was refreshing at night.  We noticed that the tables/umbrellas go very quickly too!  

I got my hair braided at the station.  It was a 1/2 head with beads and was $40 + tip.  CM Liz was also doing hair wraps as well. She has a huge book of what she does to see what you would like.  I was able to use my room charge and then gave her a tip in cash.  

We ate at the pool food bar twice and the food was good but we had to wait 10-15 mins to get the food.  The drink station was nice!  We tried to eat at Shutters on the 19th (father's day and my mom's birthday) and we sat for 20mins without being waited on so we ended up speaking to the manager and left to eat at Capt Hirams.  We also ate at Squid Lips and Mulligans too.  We decided that Mulligans was our favorite but enjoyed the other 2 as well.  

The gift shop was nice as well.  They discounted the old VB tshirts and shot glasses and put new VB tshirts out on our 2nd day which we bought and I was able to use my AP discount which was great!  

All in all we loved the resort and would go back again for a few days after a few days at the parks!!! 

Thanks for all the helpful info!!!!!


----------



## DVCconvert

bobbiwoz said:


> Even in the BC, only 1 credit card was put on the keys.  You can have some keys as "not for charging."



well that's too bad!...I suppose at checkout 2 people with 2 different cards could go to the front desk (at the same time) and split the charges thou.


----------



## disneypoor

Thanks for the welcome and for the replies.  So, if I'm understanding this correctly, you can't use cash around the resort but have to use your room key, correct?  So, if we have three different families in the beach cottage, we're going to have to keep tabs on who purchases what, right?  Just want to make sure I know how all of this works before I go.  We've stayed at WDW many times, and I know you can use cash around their resorts, but I wondered if VB would be different.  Thanks again for the help.  I'm so excited to hear that it will be likely that we can get rooms to accomodate us all in July!

Susan


----------



## iloveokw

Checked in yesterday for two nights before our Disney Dream cruise.  Hales in Wabasso is closed for the summer but they have another location in Vero.  Tried Mo-Bay Grill in Sebastian for the first time and it was great!  Sitting by the pool today relaxing.


----------



## DVCconvert

disneypoor said:


> ....So, if I'm understanding this correctly, you can't use cash around the resort but have to use your room key, correct?  So, if we have three different families in the beach cottage, we're going to have to keep tabs on who purchases what, right?  Just want to make sure I know how all of this works before I go.  We've stayed at WDW many times, and I know you can use cash around their resorts, but I wondered if VB would be different.



No, you can use cash everywhere at the resort - that's no problem! (trust me!  ) .  

If 3 families are in a BC, you -being the member - can decide who get's room keys that have charging abilities.  The system will track charges by card but apparently hold you (and your credit card) responsible.  I believe the credit limit is $1500 before the resort will automatically process a charged to your credit card - so, either before you reach $1500 in charges, or, at check out, you can get a print out from the front desk of your charges then make "payments" on your room account (ie family one's card charges = $200, family 1 can make a payment to the resort for the $200 and so on ).

Basically, VB works exactly like it does at WDW.

I hope I'm not confusing you!


----------



## disneypoor

DVCconvert said:


> No, you can use cash everywhere at the resort - that's no problem! (trust me!  ) .
> 
> If 3 families are in a BC, you -being the member - can decide who get's room keys that have charging abilities.  The system will track charges by card but apparently hold you (and your credit card) responsible.  I believe the credit limit is $1500 before the resort will automatically process a charged to your credit card - so, either before you reach $1500 in charges, or, at check out, you can get a print out from the front desk of your charges then make "payments" on your room account (ie family one's card charges = $200, family 1 can make a payment to the resort for the $200 and so on ).
> 
> Basically, VB works exactly like it does at WDW.
> 
> I hope I'm not confusing you!



Thank you!  You didn't confuse me at all!  It sounds like I will want to make sure that there are no charging privileges for anyone (but my husband and I) so that everyone else has to pay with cash.  So glad good ole cash works!  If things work out as planned, there will be 17 to 18 of us, and I just didn't want to stress about trying to keep track of the bill.  I'm sure the kids will all want to do different things, and I've got a couple of family members that love a nice cold drink while laying on the beach or by the pool.  And I love them but not that much!  Thanks again for your help!

Susan


----------



## DVCconvert

Happy to be of help!
Sounds like it will be quite the crowd!! Since the BC's "only" hold 12 - the others will have no problem having their own credit card attached to the other room(s). For all your efforts, I hope a few of those cold beach side drinks are given to you (on someone's tab! ).  

You'll have a great time!

If you have time enough, there's lots to do in the area too....the treasure museum, the environment learning center, the botanical gardens....great area!


----------



## disneypoor

DVCconvert said:


> Happy to be of help!
> Sounds like it will be quite the crowd!! Since the BC's "only" hold 12 - the others will have no problem having their own credit card attached to the other room(s). For all your efforts, I hope a few of those cold beach side drinks are given to you (on someone's tab! ).
> 
> You'll have a great time!
> 
> If you have time enough, there's lots to do in the area too....the treasure museum, the environment learning center, the botanical gardens....great area!


Thanks again for clarifying everything for me!  Now I just hope it all works out with the number of points we have!  I have a notebook with all of our possible "scenarios" and point values written down so I'm prepared to call in December.  I have issues, huh?

Susan


----------



## DVCconvert

> I have issues, huh?




I don't know....but you've got LOTS of company here!


----------



## NEVERENOUGHWDW

We will be there with 2 other families in July and we all decided to use cash during the day for pool food, tips, etc. Then at night we'll work it out at the table.


----------



## Lindabelle

wigdoutdismom said:


> You are going to love that 1br, it's soooo roomy! We were there just a few short weeks ago and fell in love...
> 
> Just a suggestion, call ahead and request a lock-off on the top floor in building 4 or 5 for a great view!



 Thanks for the tip.  It sounds like a great idea.  I will call MS first thing Monday morning!


----------



## backyardponder

Updated Rollcall:

1/7  1/9 KAT4DISNEY
1/15  1/18 Brandis
1/21  1/26 bethsg
1/23  1-26 DisneyDuo
2/16  2/23 delauzons
2/18  2/21 ajkmom3
2/20  2/22 smacky1
2/20-2/24 MELSMICE
3/7  3/10 Jump4Joy8390
3/9  3/13 pit303
3/11  3/15 BernW
3/12  3/15 amandamcallister
3/12  3/18 ont/ohana
3/12  3/19 mickeywho?
3/12  3/20 Bose
3/13  3/19 papertraveller
3/17  3/20 debaudrn
3/23- 3/26 dizzneebabe
3/23  3/30 IggyLans
3/25  3/30 knothead180
3/26  3/28 hardingk
3/27  4/1 Kadorto
3/28  4/1 jjharts
4/2  4/8 Starr W.
4/3 - 4/9 Belle and Rella's Dad
4/3  4/9 conciergekelly
4/3  4/6 dznystar
4/10  4/14 CFedor1
4/12  4/18 glnrcker
4/16  4/21 Mahusky
4/20  4/22 job09
4/21  4/27 macphrsn
4/26  4/28 tlynk
5/3  5/5 MiaSRN62
5/28  6/1 PammyK
4/18 - 4/23 katdocnorf
4/28 - 4/29 wawdwluver
5/1  5/30 dort (off site)
5/14-5/17 DznyDreamz
5/22  5/26 mmmagic7754
5/22  5/27 jlmasl
5/22  5/29 csidisney
5/25  5-29 cmctammyg
5/25  5/28 JanDave
5/26  5-31 dis2cruise
6/1  6/30 starbox (off site)
6/5  6/10 srp1103
6/7  6/11 wigdoutdismom
6/10 - 6/12 bobbiwoz
6/10  6/12 sarahk0204
6/11  6/15 irish_dancer
6/11  6/18 hpygrll
6/12 Lenc324
6/13  6/15 Arthur27
6/18  6/21 tinkerfan1
6/18  6/22 codyvt
6-19  6/22 TinkerbellLuvr7
6/23  6/26 DVC Jen
6/24  6/25 iloveokw
6/26 - 7/1 ddiva
6/27  7/6 mittelst
6/30  7/1 SFD998 & Cheloconnell
7/1  7/4 vbarry
7/10 - ??? AKV707
7/13  7/15 MrShiny
7/15  7/22 FormrCastMbr
7/20  7/22 SabresFan
7/31  8/3 Lindabelle
8/1  8/5 sadiespicks
8/3  8-6 Tink-n-Peter
8/4  8/8 IrenicMom
8/5  8-7 gabriellyn
8/5  8/12 aggiemullins
8/6  8/13 Mahusky
8/12  8/15 kritter
8/29  9/1 smacky1
8/14  8/19 ellynsoh
9/6  9/10 Fonzy13
9/6  9/12 Peddler
9/9  9/11 amblackmon
9/23  9/27 Joyciemc
9/28 - ??? alldiz
10/3  10/6 cemeb4dk
10/4  10/8 LittleBoPeep
10/14  10/16 ChrisMouse
10/16  10/22 treehugnmama
10/19  10/22 CruznLexi
10/21  10/27 hopefully
10/25  10-31 Leanne1977
10/27  10/29 gortman65
10/30  11/2 Muushka
11/3  11/6 wyodan
12/29  1-3 pit303

2012
1/15  1/21 bobbiwoz
4/1  4/5 job09
4/10  4/19 iloveokw


----------



## kritter

My brother and family are there right now. He has three boys. They are having a BLAST!!


----------



## DVCconvert

kritter said:


> My brother and family are there right now. He has three boys. They are having a BLAST!!



That's great!!!  Can he post some pictures?


----------



## Lindabelle

starbox said:


> We went to Bathtub Reef yesterday and it was just as amazing as we remembered!



Could anyone tell me where Bathtub Reef is located?  It sounds wonderful and I think we might need to check it out when we are down there next month!


----------



## IggyLans

Hoping for Vero Beach March 24-31,2012 for Spring Break!


----------



## bobbiwoz

Bathtub reef is on the south end of Hutchinson Island, near Stuart FL.  It's about an hour's drive from VB resort.
http://www.beachhunter.net/florida-snorkeling-beaches/snorkeling-bathtub-reef-stuart-florida.htm


----------



## keliblue

Just booked our 4th trip to Vero.. we love it so much.  Please add us to the list Sept 15-19  can't wait !!


----------



## Good Ol Gal

we are here right now.  This is our third year in a row we've come here for June.   Had dinner for the first time last night at Shutter's.  DH and I enjoyed it, our kids had the kids meals... basic chicken nuggets and mac and cheese.  

Went to Walmart today for groceries so we hope not to spend another $100 on dinner!  LOL 

Spent time at the beach today.  It was fun, and the waves weren't too big.  Thunder is rolling through here right now, so we're watching a movie and eating popcorn in the room. 

I love relaxing vacations like this!


----------



## kritter

Good Ol Gal said:


> we are here right now.  This is our third year in a row we've come here for June.   Had dinner for the first time last night at Shutter's.  DH and I enjoyed it, our kids had the kids meals... basic chicken nuggets and mac and cheese.
> 
> Went to Walmart today for groceries so we hope not to spend another $100 on dinner!  LOL
> 
> Spent time at the beach today.  It was fun, and the waves weren't too big.  Thunder is rolling through here right now, so we're watching a movie and eating popcorn in the room.
> 
> I love relaxing vacations like this!



Enjoy!!

My brother and his family are there right now too!!

They said the same thing about the storm last night!!

HAVE FUN!!

I am going to email him to see if he can send me some pictures...Can't wait to go to VB in Aug.........


----------



## starbox

It's been a rainy and stormy two days in Vero - but the rain is very needed. 

 Hope everyone staying at the resort is having fun in spite of the weather.  A few rainy day ideas:

There are two movie theaters - one near downtown and one at the mall.
http://www.cinemaworldonline.com/vero/index_full.asp
We saw Super 8 last week and loved it - such a fun summer movie!  The downtown theater is close to a HUGE bowling alley.
http://www.verobowl.com/

Treasure museums!! One (McLarty) about 4 miles south of the resort and the Mel Fischer's in Sebastian.
http://www.floridastateparks.org/sebastianinlet/
http://www.melfisher.com/


----------



## fitzpa

We are thinking about a visit.  Thanks for all this information!  Very Helpful.


----------



## awilliams4

TinkerbellLuvr7 said:


> The pool was great too but it always seemed too hot for June temps but was refreshing at night.



Do you recall if the slide was open at night during your visit.  We were there 6/17 to 6/19 and each night, the slide was closed by 6:00 p.m.


----------



## Plutofan

Good Ol Gal said:


> we are here right now.  This is our third year in a row we've come here for June.   Had dinner for the first time last night at Shutter's.  DH and I enjoyed it, our kids had the kids meals... basic chicken nuggets and mac and cheese.
> 
> Went to Walmart today for groceries so we hope not to spend another $100 on dinner!  LOL
> 
> Spent time at the beach today.  It was fun, and the waves weren't too big.  Thunder is rolling through here right now, so we're watching a movie and eating popcorn in the room.
> 
> I love relaxing vacations like this!



We are also here right now.  Other than the rain we are having  a great time...


----------



## MichelleB

We normally have the BC or the OVIRs.  However, in 3 weeks we'll be there in a 2 bdrm.  Does anyone know if any of the 2 bdrms. have a view of the ocean?


----------



## conciergekelly

We have the perfect vacation planned this Christmas break.  5 nights in a tree house and 5 nights in 2 ovir for my family of five.  So put us down for December 23-28 on th VB role call. Nothin' better than  your feet in the sand on Christmas day!!


----------



## DVCconvert

conciergekelly said:


> ... Nothin' better than  your feet in the sand on Christmas day!!



I hope to do that one year as well!


----------



## DisDaydreamer

Lindabelle said:


> Thanks for the tip.  It sounds like a great idea.  I will call MS first thing Monday morning!



Not sure if you called yet, but I think Lock-off vs dedicated is a reservation type or category and not a request.  If you don't have it you would have to make a new reservation.  So at least request third floor for better view chances.


----------



## DisDaydreamer

conciergekelly said:


> Nothin' better than  your feet in the sand on Christmas day!!



Hmmm... Maybe your feet in the sand on Christmas day.... with a full warm sun in the sky and a Margarita in hand.

Of course... I could go on about the surf conditions and such, but I'll stop with the sun and Margarita.


----------



## mrebuck

Does anyone have a recent daily activity guide they can post?  I know there's one on the first page of the thread, but I have a feeling it is at least a year old.  I'm trying to find out on what day(s) they might have the kayak adventure trips in mid-August.  Thanks!


----------



## starbox

mrebuck said:


> Does anyone have a recent daily activity guide they can post?  I know there's one on the first page of the thread, but I have a feeling it is at least a year old.  I'm trying to find out on what day(s) they might have the kayak adventure trips in mid-August.  Thanks!



You can always kayak at the Environmental Learning center if there's not one during your trip - it's just before the bridge that takes you to the resort - maybe 3 minutes away.  
http://www.discoverelc.org/


----------



## floridafam

http://www.tcpalm.com/news/2011/jun...sibly-filmed-sebastian-inlet/?partner=popular

This is the hot story all over town right now.


----------



## MiaSRN62

floridafam said:


> http://www.tcpalm.com/news/2011/jun...sibly-filmed-sebastian-inlet/?partner=popular
> 
> This is the hot story all over town right now.



WOW !!!!!  My daughter was a marine biology major at FL Tech her first year of college. She has since transferred to FSU.  She'll love this one ! Where's *JimMia* when I need him !!!!


----------



## IrenicMom

And that, my friends, only confirms my very absolute worst, nightmare inducing fears.

So, if you need me?  I'll be at the pool


----------



## DisDaydreamer

MiaSRN62 said:


> WOW !!!!!  My daughter was a marine biology major at FL Tech her first year of college. She has since transferred to FSU.  She'll love this one ! Where's *JimMia* when I need him !!!!



Nothing is changed... nothing is new.... those friends have always been there.  They don't really like the taste of humans... so, typically, it is a mistake if they eat you.  (Your mistake)


----------



## mrebuck

starbox said:


> You can always kayak at the Environmental Learning center if there's not one during your trip - it's just before the bridge that takes you to the resort - maybe 3 minutes away.
> http://www.discoverelc.org/



Thanks.  Do they rent kayaks there?  Although I found some info. on a canoe trip during our timeframe, I'm not sure whether that will work for us (we'd have to miss the character breakfast to make the trip).


----------



## MiaSRN62

DisDaydreamer said:


> Nothing is changed... nothing is new.... those friends have always been there.  They don't really like the taste of humans... so, typically, it is a mistake if they eat you.  (Your mistake)



Oh I agree Rob.  
One year we were at Vero and while we were getting dressed in the room for dinner after a day on the beach we were watching TV. Saw that a young teen had been bitten by a shark at no-so-far-away Satellite Beach. Jim used to always kid me about my apprehension for the shark in the area.


----------



## DizGirl20

Hi we are considering a trip to Vero next Spring... and I am wondering, what is there to do in terms of water sports? Would there be anything (water sports or otherwise) I would need to make reservations for in advance?  Also - are restaurant reservations necessary?

Thanks so much!


----------



## floridafam

Reminder to those who will be in Vero on July 8.  The last space shuttle launch is scheduled for that day.  Sad!


----------



## mittelst

At VB now (first stay).  Tremendous 1BR on 3rd floor of bldg 12!  Great ocean view!  The staff here is amazing.  Items stored during room change were delivered (without asking) less than 10 minutes after getting into the 2nd room.

Love the access to the beach.  Not nearly as crowded as I remember the Hilton Head beach at this same time of year.


----------



## floridafam

Anyone know what the crowds are like at Vero right now?


----------



## mittelst

floridafam said:


> Anyone know what the crowds are like at Vero right now?



We're here now, leaving tomorrow :-(

They don't seem bad to me.  Pool gets kind of crowded midday, but plenty of space on the beach.  I believe the resort is at 100% capacity though.


----------



## mittelst

mittelst said:


> We're here now, leaving tomorrow :-(
> 
> They don't seem bad to me.  Pool gets kind of crowded midday, but plenty of space on the beach.  I believe the resort is at 100% capacity though.



I looked in at the pool on my way to the beach today (11:30 am).  Seemed like several open chairs in both the sun and the shade.

Rocket hot on the beach until the on shore breeze kicked in at around 2pm.  I wouldn't have been able to stand it without a beach umbrella.

Sad sighting just south of the resort.  An injured juvenile whale washed up, bloodied by something.


----------



## mittelst

mittelst said:


> I looked in at the pool on my way to the beach today (11:30 am).  Seemed like several open chairs in both the sun and the shade.
> 
> Rocket hot on the beach until the on shore breeze kicked in at around 2pm.  I wouldn't have been able to stand it without a beach umbrella.
> 
> Sad sighting just south of the resort.  An injured juvenile whale washed up, bloodied by something.



The more I think about it, probably not a whale.  Dolphin perhaps?


----------



## floridafam

DH took the kids tp the beach last night and they all said it was covered in jelly fish but none of them had their tentacles so they did not sting.  Strange.

Thanks for the info on the crowds.


----------



## IrenicMom

DisDaydreamer said:


> Nothing is changed... nothing is new.... those friends have always been there.



Always there, yes, but they come closer to shore/in shallower waters from time to time.  Granted, this wasn't terribly close, but it was a sighting, and those aren't incredibly common.

Newsworthy - yes.

Enough to keep me out of the ocean past my ankles?  Absolutely


----------



## floridafam

Mittelst,

It was a whale.  There is an article about it in today's paper.  Poor thing.


----------



## MiaSRN62

Found this article in relation to the poor whale :
http://www.tcpalm.com/news/2011/jul/06/pygmy-whale-found-on-indian-river-beach-had-no/


----------



## AKV707

Very sad about the whale.

DW and I are headed to Vero in a few days! It will be our first time.  We will be in an OVIR.  Should we make any requests? Is it worth it to do so?

Also, beach chairs. Do we need to rent them? If so, do we do that once we get there?

Can't wait. This is a Vero/BWV combination trip.


----------



## dreamlinda

AKV707 said:


> DW and I are headed to Vero in a few days! It will be our first time.  We will be in an OVIR.  Should we make any requests? Is it worth it to do so?



If you are interested, there are 2 OVIR that have 1 king rather than 2 queen beds.  You may want to request one of these rooms.  The only down side is that the balcony has a solid wall so if you sit outside you will not see the water, just the sky   Have a great trip!!


----------



## AKV707

Thanks! I think we will be fine with the 2 queens if we can see the ocean.  I wonder why they would put up solid walls.


----------



## dreamlinda

AKV707 said:


> Thanks! I think we will be fine with the 2 queens if we can see the ocean.  I wonder why they would put up solid walls.



It's a mystery!!  If you really want an open rail balcony you might want to out that in your request...


----------



## texansue

Having a wonderful week here - the resort is just so special and magical! I love not doing anything but sitting and relaxing either by the pool or the beach. Spotted dolphins, turtles, rabbits all over. Only bad thing is how quickly these trips fly by. They gave us a great room- I really think owning here and making our reservations right at the 11 month window gives us an edge. 

I see they are constructing a new resort next door. Hope it doesn't add too much traffic to the beach!


----------



## mittelst

floridafam said:


> Mittelst,
> 
> It was a whale.  There is an article about it in today's paper.  Poor thing.



Thanks for the update.  Surprised the article stated there were no visible signs of injury.  I could of sworn there was blood.  A very sad sight - not the way I want to observe wildlife.


----------



## mittelst

texansue said:


> Having a wonderful week here - the resort is just so special and magical! I love not doing anything but sitting and relaxing either by the pool or the beach. Spotted dolphins, turtles, rabbits all over. Only bad thing is how quickly these trips fly by. They gave us a great room- I really think owning here and making our reservations right at the 11 month window gives us an edge.
> 
> I see they are constructing a new resort next door. Hope it doesn't add too much traffic to the beach!



We just returned from 9 days at VB .  We saw lot of wildlife too, but no dolphins.  Where did you see them?


----------



## hollis

First time reading this thread. VB sounds like a great place! Been to HHI a couple of years ago. Will have to try VB some time.


----------



## texansue

mittelst said:


> We just returned from 9 days at VB .  We saw lot of wildlife too, but no dolphins.  Where did you see them?



We saw them on Saturday just as we entered our oceanview room and continuing for a few hours. Then Sunday while we were at the beach in the morning they were out. Very cool!


----------



## MichelleB

Anyone know where the nearest movie theater to the resort is?


----------



## MiaSRN62

MichelleB said:


> Anyone know where the nearest movie theater to the resort is?



From the 2009 link there is an AMC 24 : 
6200 20th St # 600
Vero Beach, FL 32966
(772) 569-8460

Map showing other restaurants/shops in the area :
http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?clie....774848,-80.439835&spn=0.122722,0.153294&z=13


----------



## MrShiny

MichelleB said:


> Anyone know where the nearest movie theater to the resort is?



We are going Thursday night to this one:

http://www.cinemaworldonline.com/vero/index_full.asp

Majestic 11
940 14th Lane
Vero Beach, Fl 32960

Movie Line:             (772) 770-0773      
Customer Service:             (772) 770-0774


----------



## LoverofDisney

Please add us to the roll call--we will be there July 30-Aug 5 in a 1 BR.  We normally go the first week in June...I am curious to see if the resort will be more or less crowded.


----------



## EeyoreJMH

We'll be heading to Vero in late September. Is it possible to kayak with manatees then and if so, has anyone done this?

Thanks!


----------



## conandrob240

Just bought at Vero & making a quick 2 days in August. Can't wait. Concerned about previous post regarding jellyfish.  Are they a common problem?


----------



## CruznLexi

I too would love to Kayak with Manatees too.


----------



## mittelst

conandrob240 said:


> Just bought at Vero & making a quick 2 days in August. Can't wait. Concerned about previous post regarding jellyfish.  Are they a common problem?



Of the 8 days we were there (6/27-7/6), I saw dead jellyfish on the beach on 2 days.  I didn't hear of anyone getting stung or seeing live ones in the ocean.  I was in the ocean every day, and saw none while swimming/boogie boarding.


----------



## MiaSRN62

conandrob240 said:


> Just bought at Vero & making a quick 2 days in August. Can't wait. Concerned about previous post regarding jellyfish.  Are they a common problem?



We've spent three trips during the month of August since 2000 (other trips have been in May).......but our Aug trips ranged from 3 nights to 9 nights.  So maybe a total of 17-18 nights spent at VB during August and we saw ONE jellyfish during our stays.  I don't think it's common.  

Congrats on your purchase at VERO BEACH !


----------



## Pattiwig

Hi. We will be down from 12/24 to 12/30.  Also looking forward to my toes in the sand on Christmas Day!  I am a little confused about the 'cliff' getting down to the beach.  I know there is a boardwalk from the pool area to the beach.  Is there an issue getting from the sand to the water?  Thanks for the info.  Patti


----------



## DVCconvert

Pattiwig said:


> ....  I am a little confused about the 'cliff' getting down to the beach.  I know there is a boardwalk from the pool area to the beach.  Is there an issue getting from the sand to the water?  Thanks for the info.  Patti



I believe the "cliff" has been done away with, so not at this time, I believe is the answer.


----------



## Pattiwig

Thank you so much/  After reading this entire thread I am very excited about our visit.


----------



## mrebuck

EeyoreJMH said:


> We'll be heading to Vero in late September. Is it possible to kayak with manatees then and if so, has anyone done this?
> 
> Thanks!



My DD(11) and I went on the kayak trip last summer (late-August).  We loved it so much that we plan to go again this year and take along my DH and DD (8).  We left the resort in the morning (around 9?) and returned around lunchtime.  We saw lots of wildlife - in addition to manatees, we saw lots of birds and jumping fish.  We saw at least a dozen manatees on the trip, one of them even surfaced right next to our boat.   The water was as smooth as glass.  The guides brought a snack along to share with us as we explored a small island mid-trip.  We can't wait to go again when we return in mid-August.  

I'm not sure whether they do the trips year-round - it probably depends on demand - so I can't help you with that.  But if they do offer it, I'd definitely go for it.


----------



## EeyoreJMH

mrebuck said:


> My DD(11) and I went on the kayak trip last summer (late-August).  We loved it so much that we plan to go again this year and take along my DH and DD (8).  We left the resort in the morning (around 9?) and returned around lunchtime.  We saw lots of wildlife - in addition to manatees, we saw lots of birds and jumping fish.  We saw at least a dozen manatees on the trip, one of them even surfaced right next to our boat.   The water was as smooth as glass.  The guides brought a snack along to share with us as we explored a small island mid-trip.  We can't wait to go again when we return in mid-August.
> 
> I'm not sure whether they do the trips year-round - it probably depends on demand - so I can't help you with that.  But if they do offer it, I'd definitely go for it.



That sounds amazing!!!  Was this booked through the VB resort?


----------



## backyardponder

Updated Rollcall:

1/7 – 1/9 KAT4DISNEY
1/15 – 1/18 Brandis
1/21 – 1/26 bethsg
1/23 – 1-26 DisneyDuo
2/16 – 2/23 delauzons
2/18 – 2/21 ajkmom3
2/20 – 2/22 smacky1
2/20-2/24 MELSMICE
3/7 – 3/10 Jump4Joy8390
3/9 – 3/13 pit303
3/11 – 3/15 BernW
3/12 – 3/15 amandamcallister
3/12 – 3/18 ont/ohana
3/12 – 3/19 mickeywho?
3/12 – 3/20 Bose
3/13 – 3/19 papertraveller
3/17 – 3/20 debaudrn
3/23- 3/26 dizzneebabe
3/23 – 3/30 IggyLans
3/25 – 3/30 knothead180
3/26 – 3/28 hardingk
3/27 – 4/1 Kadorto
3/28 – 4/1 jjharts
4/2 – 4/8 Starr W.
4/3 - 4/9 Belle and Rella's Dad
4/3 – 4/9 conciergekelly
4/3 – 4/6 dznystar
4/10 – 4/14 CFedor1
4/12 – 4/18 glnrcker
4/16 – 4/21 Mahusky
4/20 – 4/22 job09
4/21 – 4/27 macphrsn
4/26 – 4/28 tlynk
5/3 – 5/5 MiaSRN62
5/28 – 6/1 PammyK
4/18 - 4/23 katdocnorf
4/28 - 4/29 wawdwluver
5/1 – 5/30 dort (off site)
5/14-5/17 DznyDreamz
5/22 – 5/26 mmmagic7754
5/22 – 5/27 jlmasl
5/22 – 5/29 csidisney
5/25 – 5-29 cmctammyg
5/25 – 5/28 JanDave
5/26 – 5-31 dis2cruise
6/1 – 6/30 starbox (off site)
6/5 – 6/10 srp1103
6/7 – 6/11 wigdoutdismom
6/10 - 6/12 bobbiwoz
6/10 – 6/12 sarahk0204
6/11 – 6/15 irish_dancer
6/11 – 6/18 hpygrll
6/12 Lenc324
6/13 – 6/15 Arthur27
6/18 – 6/21 tinkerfan1
6/18 – 6/22 codyvt
6-19 – 6/22 TinkerbellLuvr7
6/23 – 6/26 DVC Jen
6/24 – 6/25 iloveokw
6/26 - 7/1 ddiva
6/27 – 7/6 mittelst
6/30 – 7/1 SFD998 & Cheloconnell
7/1 – 7/4 vbarry
7/10 - ??? AKV707
7/13 – 7/15 MrShiny
7/15 – 7/22 FormrCastMbr
7/20 – 7/22 SabresFan
7/30 – 8/5 LoverofDisney
7/31 – 8/3 Lindabelle
8/1 – 8/5 sadiespicks
8/3 – 8-6 Tink-n-Peter
8/4 – 8/8 IrenicMom
8/5 – 8-7 gabriellyn
8/5 – 8/12 aggiemullins
8/6 – 8/13 Mahusky
8/12 – 8/15 kritter
8/29 – 9/1 smacky1
8/14 – 8/19 ellynsoh
9/6 – 9/10 Fonzy13
9/6 – 9/12 Peddler
9/9 – 9/11 amblackmon
9/15 – 9/19 keliblue
9/23 – 9/27 Joyciemc
9/28 - ??? alldiz
10/3 – 10/6 cemeb4dk
10/4 – 10/8 LittleBoPeep
10/14 – 10/16 ChrisMouse
10/16 – 10/22 treehugnmama
10/19 – 10/22 CruznLexi
10/21 – 10/27 hopefully
10/25 – 10-31 Leanne1977
10/27 – 10/29 gortman65
10/30 – 11/2 Muushka
11/3 – 11/6 wyodan
12/23 – 12/28 conciergekelly
12/24 – 12/30 Pattiwig
12/29 – 1-3 pit303

2012
1/15 – 1/21 bobbiwoz
4/1 – 4/5 job09
4/10 – 4/19 iloveokw


----------



## supersuperwendy

Hey VB lovers!  I am thinking about trying out VB for the first time.  I have a quick question.  I see on the point chart they have hotel rooms that sleep 4.  Do any of those rooms connect for larger families?  If so, how hard is it to get 2 ocean view inn rooms at the 7 month window for late august?


----------



## bobbiwoz

supersuperwendy said:


> Hey VB lovers!  I am thinking about trying out VB for the first time.  I have a quick question.  I see on the point chart they have hotel rooms that sleep 4.  Do any of those rooms connect for larger families?  If so, how hard is it to get 2 ocean view inn rooms at the 7 month window for late august?



There actually are ovirs that connect internally!  Didn't know there were, but dCuz and we had one such pair.  It was not requested.

Bobbi


----------



## supersuperwendy

Great to know! Thanks Bobbi!  So do they all have a great ocean view and a balcony?  How about the 2 bedroom villas...do they have ocean views?  The points are so similar for a 2 bedroom or 2 ovirs!


----------



## AKV707

There are OVIRs that connect internally. We are here right now until tomorrow in an OVIR and there is a door to the next room. This place is awesome and we love the green cabin room!


----------



## goofy4mykids

Hello all My family and I are checking in to Vero for the first time in Sept.9/18/11 to 9/22/11. This was just a quick stay to use up some points that I couldnt bank but after reading all the post I am soooooo excited and cant wait to check out the resort.  Im never able to relax at the resorts when at WDW because I feel the PULL of the parks LOL !!!  We have a gardenview room is their a special request I should make ? ( I didnt have enough point for oc view  )   TIA


----------



## bobbiwoz

goofy4mykids said:


> Hello all My family and I are checking in to Vero for the first time in Sept.9/18/11 to 9/22/11. This was just a quick stay to use up some points that I couldnt bank but after reading all the post I am soooooo excited and cant wait to check out the resort.  Im never able to relax at the resorts when at WDW because I feel the PULL of the parks LOL !!!  We have a gardenview room is their a special request I should make ? ( I didnt have enough point for oc view  )   TIA



For our first visit, we didn't have enough for an ovir, and so we had a gv room, and we enjoyed our visit enough, that we bought points there so we could have points for an ovir! (at that time didn't own any VB at all).

I hope you have a great visit!  Hatching continues through October so you may be able to take a walk with a guide or CM or just go to a talk about the sea turtles that come to the Treasure Coast of FL!

Bobbi


----------



## DisDaydreamer

supersuperwendy said:


> Great to know! Thanks Bobbi!  So do they all have a great ocean view and a balcony?  How about the 2 bedroom villas...do they have ocean views?  The points are so similar for a 2 bedroom or 2 ovirs!



All the OVIR rooms (Ocean View Inn Rooms) do, but that can mean you have a unit at the end of the building and you can see the ocean off to the side from your balcony.  When reserving an OVIR I always request top floor and ocean FACING.  And in your case connecting rooms.  Some 2 bdrm units have a view of the ocean, but probably only about 10% of them.

I prefer the top floor for view, but my second choice is 2nd floor because you can take the lobby staircase in lieu of the elevators if you prefer.


----------



## mrebuck

EeyoreJMH said:


> That sounds amazing!!!  Was this booked through the VB resort?



Yes, it is an activity offered at the resort.   Sign up at Eb and Flo's.


----------



## EeyoreJMH

mrebuck said:


> Yes, it is an activity offered at the resort.   Sign up at Eb and Flo's.



That's perfect! Thanks so much!


----------



## Tink-n-Peter

mrebuck said:


> Does anyone have a recent daily activity guide they can post?  I know there's one on the first page of the thread, but I have a feeling it is at least a year old.  I'm trying to find out on what day(s) they might have the kayak adventure trips in mid-August.  Thanks!



I am looking for an updated activity guide as well. We will be there the 1st week of Aug for the 1st time.  

Is the guide on page 1 close to what I should expect?  Can I make plans/reservations through the DVC 800# before I go?

Thanks!


----------



## bobbiwoz

Tink-n-Peter said:


> I am looking for an updated activity guide as well. We will be there the 1st week of Aug for the 1st time.
> 
> Is the guide on page 1 close to what I should expect?  Can I make plans/reservations through the DVC 800# before I go?
> 
> Thanks!



I would call the resort and ask to be connected to Ebb and Flo if possible. I called the resort when I wanted ADRs for the character breakfast.


----------



## keliblue

I seem to remember a small store in the lobby area ?? and if so, can you get things like Beer, Milk and bread ??   (notice how the Beer is first on the list )

thanks

keliblue


----------



## DVCconvert

keliblue said:


> I seem to remember a small store in the lobby area ?? and if so, can you get things like Beer, Milk and bread ??   (notice how the Beer is first on the list )
> 
> thanks
> 
> keliblue



Yes there is a store in the lobby and yes it sells beer.

...and other stuff (so I'm told) 
 

FYI, you'll find prices to still be "Disney" prices, so you may want to pick up drinks etc at the local publix.


----------



## DisDaydreamer

goofy4mykids said:


> Hello all My family and I are checking in to Vero for the first time in Sept.9/18/11 to 9/22/11. This was just a quick stay to use up some points that I couldnt bank but after reading all the post I am soooooo excited and cant wait to check out the resort.  Im never able to relax at the resorts when at WDW because I feel the PULL of the parks LOL !!!  We have a gardenview room is their a special request I should make ? ( I didnt have enough point for oc view  )   TIA



Frankly, the view is but a small portion of the magic at VB.  It doesn't matter where you are staying, you will love the atmosphere and closeness of the beach, pool, and lake.  Very cool resort.

BTW... here is a Garden view from the 4th floor (facing west).


----------



## DVCconvert

Just learned today that  EL TORO Tacos & Tequila (the old Patio) has closed it's doors as of the 11th of July  . 

This was openned by the Replogle family (owners of The Ocean Grill) and a really nice place to go (IMHO).



Just thought I'd pass this along.


----------



## wigdoutdismom

DVCconvert said:


> Just learned today that  EL TORO Tacos & Tequila (the old Patio) has closed it's doors as of the 11th of July  .
> 
> This was openned by the Replogle family (owners of The Ocean Grill) and a really nice place to go (IMHO).
> 
> 
> 
> Just thought I'd pass this along.



We fell in love with The Ocean Grill this past summer! Can't wait to try their new place!


----------



## DVCconvert

wigdoutdismom said:


> We fell in love with The Ocean Grill this past summer! *Can't wait to try their new place!*



That's just it...the new place is now CLOSED.


----------



## PirateFrank

Hey folks,
Question regarding availability @ vero during Easter....I'm hoping to take the family down to vero for the week immediately following Easter....(Monday 4/9-Sunday 4/15)...since we're going to have my mother in law with us, we're really going to need a two bedroom villa...

How difficult is it getting a 2bedroom villa for the week right after Easter when booking at the 7-month window?

I've been watching the dvc availability threads for a while, and it seems that the studios and one bedrooms tend to go quicker than anything else....can I expect that to be the same for easter week in vero?

Any advice is appreciated....


----------



## 2infinityandbeyond

Can anyone who's been to VB recently tell me what nights they're doing the dive-in movie?


----------



## Mahusky

Ok looking for good Meican down in Vero....  We tried Il Jalisco many times ....  looking for something different....  Any advice?


----------



## FormrCastMbr

2infinityandbeyond said:


> Can anyone who's been to VB recently tell me what nights they're doing the dive-in movie?



We are here now and loving it!  The movie this week is tonight (Tuesday).

The water in the ocean was so calm last week we floated for hours out there.  It is rough now due to the storms at sea so we have been loving the pool.

We really enjoyed the character breakfast and pirate dinner and the Sunday brunch was awesome.  

The Ocean Grill was great and we also went to Mulligan's Beach House (the Jensen Beach location though) and it was great!  

We also tried the Orchid Island Pizza for pizza and stromboli and that was really good and we happened upon Villa Nova Italian Restaurant on 21st street and that was good too!

Kilwin's chocolate shop and ice cream parlor had great ice cream.

DH, DS and BIL are going deep sea fishing tomorrow on the Fort Pierce Lady.  Looks like fun!

https://ladystuart.com/Fort_Pierce_Fishing.html

We may go to Bathtub Beach on Thurs but the ocean has been a bit rough so we will see (It was closed on Monday).


----------



## dreamlinda

FormrCastMbr said:


> We may go to Bathtub Beach on Thurs but the ocean has been a bit rough so we will see (It was closed on Monday).



We tried going to Bathtub last October after some rough weather went thru and it didn't work out.  Rough murky water made snorkeling a bust.  We did find a disk golf course not far away so played a couple of rounds and had a great time so the day was saved


----------



## CruznLexi

We are staying 3 nights in Oct prior to our cruise out of Miami. Has anyone done that and if so what is the drive time? I will have Hellen our GPS but she is not always trustworthy.


----------



## bobbiwoz

I would allow 4 (maybe even 4 1/2) hours from VB to check in at the cruise terminal.  It's only about 2+ hour drive, but getting lost does happen. We stayed at BWV the night before a cruise out of Ft. Lauderdale, and we had plenty of time, and it was a good thing.  DH had a 1 way car rental, and unfortunately booked it going back to the airport, not the cruise port!  So we had some very last minute change in plans as we followed the directions to return the car.  We had allowed 6 hours, and all in all within 4+ hours we were on the ship in spite of that mistake.

Bobbi


----------



## MrShiny

Had a great time there!  Definitely want to go back.  Turtles were a no-show on out turtle walk, but other than that really great!

Pictures of my trip (which included AKV and Disney Dream too):

https://picasaweb.google.com/jmcquad/2011DisneyJuly?authuser=0&feat=directlink


----------



## mittelst

CruznLexi said:


> We are staying 3 nights in Oct prior to our cruise out of Miami. Has anyone done that and if so what is the drive time? I will have Hellen our GPS but she is not always trustworthy.



I can't answer your question, and this is slightly off topic, but it amazes me how many folks also name their GPS!  Our's is named Georgia, and, like yours, has steered us astray a couple of times.

I let her direct us from VB to WDW on our vacation earlier this month.  I did not double check her route with Google.  She took us the most direct way, which was 192 through Kissimmee and St. Cloud.  Yikes!  Stop and go with tons of lights for the 2nd half of the ride - what a pain.  We took the Bee Line (528?) to I-95 to get back to VB.  It may have been longer in miles, but I'm sure it took less time, and was certainly less frustrating.


----------



## MrShiny

I drove from Orlando to Miami (which took me right past Vero Beach) a few years ago.   It looks like you can either take the Turnpike or I-95.  Either way, it should be just shy of 3 hours.


----------



## pooh'smate

Just wanted to let you all know that I love the pictures and all the info is really
helpful. We are wanting to stay at Vero for about 4 nights at the end of our Disney trip in Oct 2012.


----------



## smacky1

If there are any runners interesting in combining a Vero vacation with a running event, there is a half marathon on Oct 15 in Vero Beach.  Im considering running it and staying 2 nights in Vero.  Here is a link to the website:
https://beachsidehalfmarathon.com/


----------



## DVCconvert

Good info Smacky!


----------



## backyardponder

Updated Rollcall:

1/7 – 1/9 KAT4DISNEY
1/15 – 1/18 Brandis
1/21 – 1/26 bethsg
1/23 – 1-26 DisneyDuo
2/16 – 2/23 delauzons
2/18 – 2/21 ajkmom3
2/20 – 2/22 smacky1
2/20-2/24 MELSMICE
3/7 – 3/10 Jump4Joy8390
3/9 – 3/13 pit303
3/11 – 3/15 BernW
3/12 – 3/15 amandamcallister
3/12 – 3/18 ont/ohana
3/12 – 3/19 mickeywho?
3/12 – 3/20 Bose
3/13 – 3/19 papertraveller
3/17 – 3/20 debaudrn
3/23- 3/26 dizzneebabe
3/23 – 3/30 IggyLans
3/25 – 3/30 knothead180
3/26 – 3/28 hardingk
3/27 – 4/1 Kadorto
3/28 – 4/1 jjharts
4/2 – 4/8 Starr W.
4/3 - 4/9 Belle and Rella's Dad
4/3 – 4/9 conciergekelly
4/3 – 4/6 dznystar
4/10 – 4/14 CFedor1
4/12 – 4/18 glnrcker
4/16 – 4/21 Mahusky
4/20 – 4/22 job09
4/21 – 4/27 macphrsn
4/26 – 4/28 tlynk
5/3 – 5/5 MiaSRN62
5/28 – 6/1 PammyK
4/18 - 4/23 katdocnorf
4/28 - 4/29 wawdwluver
5/1 – 5/30 dort (off site)
5/14-5/17 DznyDreamz
5/22 – 5/26 mmmagic7754
5/22 – 5/27 jlmasl
5/22 – 5/29 csidisney
5/25 – 5-29 cmctammyg
5/25 – 5/28 JanDave
5/26 – 5-31 dis2cruise
6/1 – 6/30 starbox (off site)
6/5 – 6/10 srp1103
6/7 – 6/11 wigdoutdismom
6/10 - 6/12 bobbiwoz
6/10 – 6/12 sarahk0204
6/11 – 6/15 irish_dancer
6/11 – 6/18 hpygrll
6/12 Lenc324
6/13 – 6/15 Arthur27
6/18 – 6/21 tinkerfan1
6/18 – 6/22 codyvt
6-19 – 6/22 TinkerbellLuvr7
6/23 – 6/26 DVC Jen
6/24 – 6/25 iloveokw
6/26 - 7/1 ddiva
6/27 – 7/6 mittelst
6/30 – 7/1 SFD998 & Cheloconnell
7/1 – 7/4 vbarry
7/10 - ??? AKV707
7/13 – 7/15 MrShiny
7/15 – 7/22 FormrCastMbr
7/20 – 7/22 SabresFan
7/30 – 8/5 LoverofDisney
7/31 – 8/3 Lindabelle
8/1 – 8/5 sadiespicks
8/3 – 8-6 Tink-n-Peter
8/4 – 8/8 IrenicMom
8/5 – 8-7 gabriellyn
8/5 – 8/12 aggiemullins
8/6 – 8/13 Mahusky
8/12 – 8/15 kritter
8/29 – 9/1 smacky1
8/14 – 8/19 ellynsoh
9/6 – 9/10 Fonzy13
9/6 – 9/12 Peddler
9/9 – 9/11 amblackmon
9/15 – 9/19 keliblue
9/18 – 9/22 goofy4mykids
9/23 – 9/27 Joyciemc
9/28 - ??? alldiz
10/3 – 10/6 cemeb4dk
10/4 – 10/8 LittleBoPeep
10/14 – 10/16 ChrisMouse
10/16 – 10/22 treehugnmama
10/19 – 10/22 CruznLexi
10/21 – 10/27 hopefully
10/25 – 10-31 Leanne1977
10/27 – 10/29 gortman65
10/30 – 11/2 Muushka
11/3 – 11/6 wyodan
12/23 – 12/28 conciergekelly
12/24 – 12/30 Pattiwig
12/29 – 1-3 pit303

2012
1/15 – 1/21 bobbiwoz
4/1 – 4/5 job09
4/10 – 4/19 iloveokw


----------



## EeyoreJMH

9/22 to 9/24 here


----------



## DVCconvert

bump


----------



## DizGirl20

Hi Everyone,

I am hoping to try to get a 1 bedroom at the 7 month mark.  What type of views do you get with a 1 bedroom?  Can you request a specific view for a 1 BR? 

Thanks!


----------



## DVCconvert

DizGirl20 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I am hoping to try to get a 1 bedroom at the 7 month mark.  What type of views do you get with a 1 bedroom?  Can you request a specific view for a 1 BR?
> 
> Thanks!



There are no view catagories for 1 Bdrms at VB...its sort of "luck of the draw".
I would suggest you request a higher floor, that might help. In most instances I think your views will be of the grounds and/or towards the parking area looking back towards the mainland.  From some 1 bdrm balconies you can see abit of the ocean.


----------



## Lindabelle

Checking into Vero Beach for the 1st time on Saturday!  I am so excited I can hardly wait!  Anyone have any tips on Vero Beach "must see" places and activities?


----------



## CruznLexi

What kinda of activites does the resort have during the day and evening?


----------



## DVCconvert

CruznLexi said:


> What kinda of activites does the resort have during the day and evening?



if you go to post #1 in this thread and look for "scanned resort documents" there, or near that are some daily activities sheets - activities vary seasonally but there's almost always something going on


----------



## IrenicMom

Anyone have an experience with tropical storms while at Vero?

Just saw that Emily is expected to make landfall on Saturday.  Ugh.  This was supposed to be our last hurrah of summer - if we have to spend it cooped up in our room, it'll be more like a massacre.

Any chance they do extra indoor activities?

Anyone have any great indoor activities nearby?  I saw there are movie theaters.  Anything else?  We might get desperate


----------



## DVCconvert

IrenicMom said:


> Anyone have an experience with tropical storms while at Vero?
> 
> Just saw that Emily is expected to make landfall on Saturday.  Ugh.  This was supposed to be our last hurrah of summer - if we have to spend it cooped up in our room, it'll be more like a massacre.
> 
> Any chance they do extra indoor activities?
> 
> Anyone have any great indoor activities nearby?  I saw there are movie theaters.  Anything else?  We might get desperate



You'll be fine! 
Absolutely there would be much more organized indoor activities - they'll set up in the lobby and/or conference rooms. VB does a wonderful job with tough weather and is very experienced at it. Other area indoor things might include the planetarium and or the malls.


----------



## bobbiwoz

IrenicMom said:


> Anyone have an experience with tropical storms while at Vero?
> 
> Just saw that Emily is expected to make landfall on Saturday.  Ugh.  This was supposed to be our last hurrah of summer - if we have to spend it cooped up in our room, it'll be more like a massacre.
> 
> Any chance they do extra indoor activities?
> 
> Anyone have any great indoor activities nearby?  I saw there are movie theaters.  Anything else?  We might get desperate



We were in VB when Katrina was pounding Miami beach. The sky to the south was just an awesome sight.  We had rain, tons of it, and they did add additional indoor things to do.

The next day, the sun was shining and they even had the turtle troop activity.


----------



## DVCconvert

bobbiwoz said:


> We were in VB when Katrina was pounding Miami beach. The sky to the south was just an awesome sight.....



I can only imagine! Wow!  

Any chance you got some photos of that sky? 
(no, I'm not obsessed with VB!  )


----------



## bobbiwoz

I didn't have a digital camera, but I took one picture, just to document the event.  We had DCuz and her DD with us.  What a night!


----------



## IrenicMom

Just checked in and had a great pixie dust moment!!

We reserved a 1 bedroom, and at check-in, learned we were upgraded to a cottage!!

So now, even if Emily turns up, we'll have plenty of room to spread out!

So far, other than crazy hot 108* heat index on my weather thing), it's fabulous. The boys are exploring the sports fields with Dad; dd an I are cooling off in the TV lounge. Can't wait to get in and get settled, and get those toes in the sand!


----------



## deej696

So we booked fairly last minute trip for next weekend about two weeks ago. We usually come down every summer for 3-4 nights in an OVIR, but our schedule this year wasn't gonna make it possible. Well I freed up three nights next week, but all that was available was a studio for two. Put us on the waitlist, and yesterday we got an email that we now have three nights in our OVIR! We are so excited...can't wait to get on a kayak and see the turtles!


----------



## auntsue

I'm enjoying reading this thread.  There sounds like there is plenty to do in and around the resort.  We'll be there for the first time for three nights, Feb. 12 - 15, 2012 after five nights at BWV.  We'll be in an OVIR, even though we usually stay in 1-bedrooms.  I know it will be smaller than usual, but I wanted the view.  Does it have a second TV?  After reading the requests to make, I'll have to call Member Services to add them to my ressie.  Since I had no idea what to ask for, I didn't make any requests.

We were at AKV in February one year and it was so cold we couldn't even enjoy viewing the animals from the balcony.  I know February weather is iffy, so I'm just hoping for the best, but no matter the weather, I'm sure we will enjoy it.

Thanks for all the great info.


----------



## NJDVCmember

Oh my gosh! What a upgrade!! How great is that.
Have fun! report back how the cottage is!  Our family had to cancel our HHI vacation now have loads of points to use by March...Maybe a cottage for the two of us! lol


----------



## dreamlinda

IrenicMom said:


> Just checked in and had a great pixie dust moment!!
> 
> We reserved a 1 bedroom, and at check-in, learned we were upgraded to a cottage!!



How totally cool   I dream of having a cottage someday, but since it is usually just my DH and me it would be beyond a splurge - but still dreaming....


----------



## backyardponder

Well, we haven't been to VB since 2009...we're heading back for a OVIR February 16 - 19.  Prior to that we are spending 5 nights at AKV in a studio in Jambo House.  We haven't stayed at AKV before, so we are looking forward to it.  

Updated Rollcall.  I've deleted the first half of 2011.

John

7/1 – 7/4 vbarry
7/10 - ??? AKV707
7/13 – 7/15 MrShiny
7/15 – 7/22 FormrCastMbr
7/20 – 7/22 SabresFan
7/30 – 8/5 LoverofDisney
7/31 – 8/3 Lindabelle
8/1 – 8/5 sadiespicks
8/3 – 8-6 Tink-n-Peter
8/4 – 8/8 IrenicMom
8/5 – 8-7 gabriellyn
8/5 – 8/12 aggiemullins
8/6 – 8/13 Mahusky
8/12 – 8/15 kritter
8/29 – 9/1 smacky1
8/14 – 8/19 ellynsoh
9/6 – 9/10 Fonzy13
9/6 – 9/12 Peddler
9/9 – 9/11 amblackmon
9/15 – 9/19 keliblue
9/18 – 9/22 goofy4mykids
9/22 – 9/24 EeyoreJMH
9/23 – 9/27 Joyciemc
9/28 - ??? alldiz
10/3 – 10/6 cemeb4dk
10/4 – 10/8 LittleBoPeep
10/14 – 10/16 ChrisMouse
10/16 – 10/22 treehugnmama
10/19 – 10/22 CruznLexi
10/21 – 10/27 hopefully
10/25 – 10-31 Leanne1977
10/27 – 10/29 gortman65
10/30 – 11/2 Muushka
11/3 – 11/6 wyodan
12/23 – 12/28 conciergekelly
12/24 – 12/30 Pattiwig
12/29 – 1-3 pit303

2012
1/15 – 1/21 bobbiwoz
2/12 – 2/15 auntsue
2/16 – 2/19 backyardponder
4/1 – 4/5 job09
4/10 – 4/19 iloveokw


----------



## keliblue

Don't they usually come out with a discounted cash rates about this time for August-Oct travel ??   I've gotten really good deals in the past with my Diseny Visa.. anyone hear of anything coming ??


----------



## TiggerAllie

We'll be at Vero from 8/13-8/16. (I just found this thread.)
We're in 2 studios, but maybe a waitlist to a 1bd or 2bd will come through (or a magic upgrade at checkin...).

I called and got a fax of the daily activities list starting Sun 7/31, which I will post here. I am happy to email them to someone if you would like the originals (or pdfs, which are easier to read--not sure how to post pdfs, because I can't do it on flickr). They aren't the greatest resolution, because they were faxed. They told me that they can change the schedule at any time-- they don't have set days for each activity, so your best bet is to call very close to your trip and request the current listed faxed to you.

Pg 1: http://www.flickr.com/photos/lazycatgifts/6012133975/
Pg 2: http://www.flickr.com/photos/lazycatgifts/6012134191/

We are probably going to buy some cheap beach chairs and umbrella down there. If we do, I'd be happy to pass them on to someone on 8/16-- just send me a PM. If anyone leaving on 8/13 wants to pass anything on, please let me know!


----------



## bobbiwoz

IrenicMom said:


> Just checked in and had a great pixie dust moment!!
> 
> We reserved a 1 bedroom, and at check-in, learned we were upgraded to a cottage!!
> 
> So now, even if Emily turns up, we'll have plenty of room to spread out!
> 
> So far, other than crazy hot 108* heat index on my weather thing), it's fabulous. The boys are exploring the sports fields with Dad; dd an I are cooling off in the TV lounge. Can't wait to get in and get settled, and get those toes in the sand!



That is so wonerful!  What a coup!


----------



## robhawk

DW and I will be doing our first trip to Vero Beach February 17-25. Both kids will be in college for the first time. It will be weird going on vacation without them!

Rob


----------



## kritter

IrenicMom said:


> Just checked in and had a great pixie dust moment!!
> 
> We reserved a 1 bedroom, and at check-in, learned we were upgraded to a cottage!!
> 
> So now, even if Emily turns up, we'll have plenty of room to spread out!
> 
> So far, other than crazy hot 108* heat index on my weather thing), it's fabulous. The boys are exploring the sports fields with Dad; dd an I are cooling off in the TV lounge. Can't wait to get in and get settled, and get those toes in the sand!



CONGRATS!! I would love that UPGRADE!!


----------



## Tennesotans

@backyardponder: we will be there Sept. 5th - 9th 

Vero Beach was the first resort we stayed at seven years ago :0! 
(We were in FL for family reasons and I was dying to use our new membership)
It was a quick fly-by that lasted about 48 hours.

It will be fun to see the new entrance to the beach (since the double hurricane) and
actually play in the water (we were in the oooofffff season).

Less than 28 days... tick tick tick


----------



## tink1969

we just booked march 9 -16
can't wait!


----------



## IrenicMom

So - we're home, and we had a great time.  It was very laid back - exactly what we needed.  We'll definitely be back.  Possibly as DVC members.  We shall see.  Husband trying to decide if he wants to pull the trigger or not on that.

However, we did have one thing that happened that I think needs mentioned, and that I didn't see mentioned anywhere on here.

SPIDERS.

Really really really BIG, creepy, fast spiders.  The cottages are apparently bug bombed regularly because of them, and we were (un)lucky enough to be in residence at the end of the latest cycle, because they were back with a vengeance. 

We received a bit of conflicting information on what kind they were, but I think I've narrowed it down Golden Orb, or Banana, Spiders, as they're more commonly known.  5"-6" in diameter (including legs), faster than all get out, and great at hiding.  We killed 4 before our kids saw one - and once they saw it, unfortunately, we had to move locations or they would have never slept.

The staff was wonderful - very accommodating.  So apologetic (as if they were responsible for nature!!) We were relocated to connecting OVIRs - 2424 and 2425 - without issue.  While we absolutely LOVED the cottage (the space!  the cozy feel! the deck! the kitchen!), I can definitely see the appeal of the OVIR.  If the balconies were a tiny bit deeper, I think they'd be perfect.  We loved the top floor, we loved the end room.

So, we joked that there's no such thing as a free upgrade.  In this case, the spiders weren't an awful thing - but definitely not one we'd like to repeat.  Husband isn't sure he'd be able to stay in one again knowing they're an issue (housekeeping and maintenance both said they're a huge issue in the cottages in the summer - they can barely stay on top of the exterminations).  Honestly - it was the only damper on an otherwise lovely trip.


----------



## TiggerAllie

Does Vero have free internet for DVC members (the same way they have it at the WDW resorts)? TIA!


----------



## kritter

TiggerAllie said:


> Does Vero have free internet for DVC members (the same way they have it at the WDW resorts)? TIA!



Yes it is!!

See you really soon!!


----------



## IrenicMom

So - we're home, and we had a great time.  It was very laid back - exactly what we needed.  We'll definitely be back.  Possibly as DVC members.  We shall see.  Husband trying to decide if he wants to pull the trigger or not on that.

However, we did have one thing that happened that I think needs mentioned, and that I didn't see mentioned anywhere on here.

SPIDERS.

Really really really BIG, creepy, fast spiders.  The cottages are apparently bug bombed regularly because of them, and we were (un)lucky enough to be in residence at the end of the latest cycle, because they were back with a vengeance. 

We received a bit of conflicting information on what kind they were, but I think I've narrowed it down Golden Orb, or Banana, Spiders, as they're more commonly known.  5"-6" in diameter (including legs), faster than all get out, and great at hiding.  We killed 4 before our kids saw one - and once they saw it, unfortunately, we had to move locations or they would have never slept.

The staff was wonderful - very accommodating.  So apologetic (as if they were responsible for nature!!) We were relocated to connecting OVIRs - 2424 and 2425 - without issue.  While we absolutely LOVED the cottage (the space!  the cozy feel! the deck! the kitchen!), I can definitely see the appeal of the OVIR.  If the balconies were a tiny bit deeper, I think they'd be perfect.  We loved the top floor, we loved the end room.

So, we joked that there's no such thing as a free upgrade.  In this case, the spiders weren't an awful thing - but definitely not one we'd like to repeat.  Husband isn't sure he'd be able to stay in one again knowing they're an issue (housekeeping and maintenance both said they're a huge issue in the cottages in the summer - they can barely stay on top of the exterminations).  Honestly - it was the only damper on an otherwise lovely trip.


----------



## ASROBERTS

Scary


----------



## 2gr8DisneyKids

keliblue said:


> Don't they usually come out with a discounted cash rates about this time for August-Oct travel ??   I've gotten really good deals in the past with my Diseny Visa.. anyone hear of anything coming ??



There is an AP deal out... hope it helps!!!

Passholders! Save 30% on Select Stays at Disney Beach Resorts!

Great rates beckon you to the beach this fall! Save on an unforgettable getaway and treat your loved ones to a special seaside escape.

For a limited time, Passholders save 30% on select stays at Disney Beach Resorts. Book by November 21, 2011 for stays between September 23 and November 21, 2011.

For example, stay in a standard room at Disney's Vero Beach Resort starting at just $130 per night, plus tax for most nights between September 23 and November 21, 2011.

The number of rooms available at this rate is limited. Minimum stay requirements may apply for Friday or Saturday arrivals. See Important Details.

Choose from 2 unique Resorts:

Disney's Vero Beach Resort

Uncover a gem on Florida's Treasure Coast. Located 2 hours southeast of Walt Disney World Resort, here you'll find a soothing escape from the everyday. Amenities include:

    Luxurious full-service spa
    Sparkling swimming pools
    Sumptuous Resort dining

Disney's Hilton Head Island Resort

On the tranquil shores of Hilton Head Island, South Carolina, discover a place where seaside splendor mingles with the laid-back, Low Country way of life. Delightful diversions abound, including:

    World-class championship golf courses
    A wide array of Resort activities
    Disney's Beach House, a 13,000-square-foot recreational facility offering convenient beach access and amenities

Book Now and Save 30% on Select Stays!


----------



## 2gr8DisneyKids

Just rented points for 5 nights in a 1br March 12-17!!! Happy Birthday to me!


----------



## backyardponder

Updated Rollcall:

7/1 – 7/4 vbarry
7/10 - ??? AKV707
7/13 – 7/15 MrShiny
7/15 – 7/22 FormrCastMbr
7/20 – 7/22 SabresFan
7/30 – 8/5 LoverofDisney
7/31 – 8/3 Lindabelle
8/1 – 8/5 sadiespicks
8/3 – 8-6 Tink-n-Peter
8/4 – 8/8 IrenicMom
8/5 – 8-7 gabriellyn
8/5 – 8/12 aggiemullins
8/6 – 8/13 Mahusky
8/12 – 8/15 kritter
8/29 – 9/1 smacky1
8/13 – 8/16 TiggerAllie
8/14 – 8/19 ellynsoh
9/5 – 9/9 Tennesotans
9/6 – 9/10 Fonzy13
9/6 – 9/12 Peddler
9/9 – 9/11 amblackmon
9/15 – 9/19 keliblue
9/18 – 9/22 goofy4mykids
9/22 – 9/24 EeyoreJMH
9/23 – 9/27 Joyciemc
9/28 - ??? alldiz
10/3 – 10/6 cemeb4dk
10/4 – 10/8 LittleBoPeep
10/14 – 10/16 ChrisMouse
10/16 – 10/22 treehugnmama
10/19 – 10/22 CruznLexi
10/21 – 10/27 hopefully
10/25 – 10-31 Leanne1977
10/27 – 10/29 gortman65
10/30 – 11/2 Muushka
11/3 – 11/6 wyodan
12/23 – 12/28 conciergekelly
12/24 – 12/30 Pattiwig
12/29 – 1-3 pit303

2012
1/15 – 1/21 bobbiwoz
2/12 – 2/15 auntsue
2/16 – 2/19 backyardponder
2/17 – 2/25 robhawk
3/9 – 3/16 tink1969
3/12 – 3/17 2gr8DisneyKids
4/1 – 4/5 job09
4/10 – 4/19 iloveokw


----------



## kritter

Just leaving Veri Beach now!! GREAT weather but the bugs were really really Bad!!


----------



## TiggerAllie

We saw a spinner shark out off the beach this evening!!
Similar to:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qqi0263h238

We also saw loggerhead (turtle) hatchlings going from their nest, down the beach, and swimming out to sea!


----------



## LittleBoPeep

backyardponder said:


> Updated Rollcall:
> 
> 7/1  7/4 vbarry
> 7/10 - ??? AKV707
> 7/13  7/15 MrShiny
> 7/15  7/22 FormrCastMbr
> 7/20  7/22 SabresFan
> 7/30  8/5 LoverofDisney
> 7/31  8/3 Lindabelle
> 8/1  8/5 sadiespicks
> 8/3  8-6 Tink-n-Peter
> 8/4  8/8 IrenicMom
> 8/5  8-7 gabriellyn
> 8/5  8/12 aggiemullins
> 8/6  8/13 Mahusky
> 8/12  8/15 kritter
> 8/29  9/1 smacky1
> 8/13  8/16 TiggerAllie
> 8/14  8/19 ellynsoh
> 9/5  9/9 Tennesotans
> 9/6  9/10 Fonzy13
> 9/6  9/12 Peddler
> 9/9  9/11 amblackmon
> 9/15  9/19 keliblue
> 9/18  9/22 goofy4mykids
> 9/22  9/24 EeyoreJMH
> 9/23  9/27 Joyciemc
> 9/28 - ??? alldiz
> 10/3  10/6 cemeb4dk
> 10/4  10/8 LittleBoPeep
> 10/14  10/16 ChrisMouse
> 10/16  10/22 treehugnmama
> 10/19  10/22 CruznLexi
> 10/21  10/27 hopefully
> 10/25  10-31 Leanne1977
> 10/27  10/29 gortman65
> 10/30  11/2 Muushka
> 11/3  11/6 wyodan
> 12/23  12/28 conciergekelly
> 12/24  12/30 Pattiwig
> 12/29  1-3 pit303
> 
> 2012
> 1/15  1/21 bobbiwoz
> 2/12  2/15 auntsue
> 2/16  2/19 backyardponder
> 2/17  2/25 robhawk
> 3/9  3/16 tink1969
> 3/12  3/17 2gr8DisneyKids
> 4/1  4/5 job09
> 4/10  4/19 iloveokw



Thanks so much for tracking this backyardponder!  

We had a change... DS wants to tour UF's campus during our trip, so we've pushed our Vero Beach stay out a day to make it all work. . . now we'll be there Oct 5-9.

Can't wait!!!


----------



## LittleBoPeep

kritter said:


> Just leaving Veri Beach now!! GREAT weather but the bugs were really really Bad!!



What kind of bugs?  Lovebugs? Mosquitos?

TIA.


----------



## DisDaydreamer

IrenicMom said:


> We killed 4 before our kids saw one - and once they saw it, unfortunately, we had to move locations or they would have never slept.



I'm afraid to ask, but how do you kill a 6" spider?


----------



## DVCconvert

DisDaydreamer said:


> I'm afraid to ask, but how do you kill a 6" spider?



easy...with a proton pack of course!


----------



## DVC Jen

OK the whole spider thing is really freaking me out! I would have been out of there after seeing only one.  YUCK!

I have another bug related question (sorry). We are thinking of taking a DCL cruise in mid may and then spending a week at Vero after.  How are the love bugs at Vero in late May?


----------



## kimkreis

Just booked for 4-9 Oct in a studio.  It will be me a DS 12 and DD9.  DH is on an 18 month deployment and this is our Fall Break from school (I teach HS).  The parks would have been fun but my two kids like going in three different directions so that wouldn't be so relaxing for me, but I am craving some Disney.  So we decided to try VB for the first time.  We didn't get any ocean time this summer, so this is perfect.


----------



## DisDaydreamer

kimkreis said:


> Just booked for 4-9 Oct in a studio.  It will be me a DS 12 and DD9.  DH is on an 18 month deployment and this is our Fall Break from school (I teach HS).  The parks would have been fun but my two kids like going in three different directions so that wouldn't be so relaxing for me, but I am craving some Disney.  So we decided to try VB for the first time.  We didn't get any ocean time this summer, so this is perfect.



Yes, it is perfect... Have a great time.  Early October still holds threats of storms, but otherwise, the weather is PERFECT....  The Disney is subtle, but real.  Hope your DH is home soon!


----------



## BernW

Very excited!!!  Got an OVIR for March 18-23!!!!!!!!


----------



## delaneyc52

backyardponder said:


> Updated Roll Call:
> 
> 1/23  1-26 DisneyDuo
> 2/20  2/22 smacky1
> 3/12  3/18 ont/ohana
> 3/17  3/20 debaudrn
> 4/2  4/8 Starr W.
> 4/3 - 4/9 Belle and Rella's Dad
> 4/18 - 4/23 katdocnorf
> 4/28 - 4/29 wawdwluver
> 5/1  5/30 dort (off site)
> 6/1  6/30 starbox (off site)
> 6/10 - 6/12 bobbiwoz
> 6/11  6/18 hpygrll
> 6/24  6/25 iloveokw
> 7/1  7/4 vbarry
> 7/13  7/15 MrShiny
> 8/6  8/13 Mahusky



Add us!!   9/7 to 9/14/2011


----------



## delaneyc52

mittelst said:


> I can't answer your question, and this is slightly off topic, but it amazes me how many folks also name their GPS!  Our's is named Georgia, and, like yours, has steered us astray a couple of times.
> 
> I let her direct us from VB to WDW on our vacation earlier this month.  I did not double check her route with Google.  She took us the most direct way, which was 192 through Kissimmee and St. Cloud.  Yikes!  Stop and go with tons of lights for the 2nd half of the ride - what a pain.  We took the Bee Line (528?) to I-95 to get back to VB.  It may have been longer in miles, but I'm sure it took less time, and was certainly less frustrating.



Just to continue the conversation of people who name their GPS...our's is Vera and quite honestly somewhat named in honor of Vero Beach.    She gets a little crazy sometimes, but for the most part gets us where we need to go.


----------



## The Prophet

You can go to http://www.restaurant.com/ and use the code "SCHOOL" and get a $50.00 dinner certificate for $10.00

*** RESTRICTIONS APPLY ***

The Prophet


----------



## CruznLexi

Our GPS is Helen and she has a very bad sense   Of direction. I just hope he can get us to Vero in Oct.


----------



## TiggerAllie

kritter said:


> Just leaving Veri Beach now!! GREAT weather but the bugs were really really Bad!!


No-see-ums... they were bad at Vero, and they got us at Castaway Cay as well.


----------



## TiszBear

I just booked 3 days in March 2012, March 18-20.  YEA!!   So excited.  After Vero we head over to Animal Kingdom.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Booked a BC June 15 to 17 next year.


----------



## DisDaydreamer

CruznLexi said:


> *Our GPS is Helen and*.... *I just hope he can get us to Vero in Oct.*



This is the kind of mistake that can get you lost.


----------



## DVCconvert

DisDaydreamer said:


> This is the kind of mistake that can get you lost.





Good point Rob!!!


----------



## wigdoutdismom

Just reporting that we'll be there June 20th-24th after our cruise on the Dream. We are planning on meeting up with some other DISers if they can get reservations at the 7 month point! Keeping our fingers crossed for them because we know they will love it there!!!


----------



## floridafam

We've had a couple of the banana spiders in our house recently and they are awful!  One was in our son's room.  DH went in, shut the door and all I heard were screams, moans and furniture falling for about ten minutes until he finally caught it. They are fast! 

The wind is really blowing today.  Anyone at the resort?


----------



## tink1969

I'm freaking out!!!!!
I'm reading all the posts about the spiders at VB and I'm really getting worried.  I let out blood curdling screams if I see a spider. I am terrified of spiders.  The way people are talking about the size of them makes it sound like they are the size of a small compact car!!!!  I'm going to die if I see one

I have booked two deluxe inn rooms because we are taking another family with us and I didn't want anyone sleeping on pull-out sofas.  PLEASE tell me I'm safe in an inn room!!!!!!


----------



## lisareniff

Anyone know how bad the beach and resort is getting hit with the storm?  

I know it will not be hit directly but curious if there will be any beach erosion, etc as it passes by.


----------



## bobbiwoz

tink1969 said:


> I'm freaking out!!!!!
> I'm reading all the posts about the spiders at VB and I'm really getting worried.  I let out blood curdling screams if I see a spider. I am terrified of spiders.  The way people are talking about the size of them makes it sound like they are the size of a small compact car!!!!  I'm going to die if I see one
> 
> I have booked two deluxe inn rooms because we are taking another family with us and I didn't want anyone sleeping on pull-out sofas.  PLEASE tell me I'm safe in an inn room!!!!!!



I think that getting the inn room is a good move because of the beds.  There's not any guarantees, but the resort will help you if you have a problem, which I hope you don't.  I suppose you have to decide, best wishes!!!!


----------



## kritter

I still have bits all over from vb!!  I also have a rash that is spreading from the room will see a doctor when I get home!!


----------



## TiggerAllie

kritter said:


> I still have bits all over from vb!!  I also have a rash that is spreading from the room will see a doctor when I get home!!


My DP still looks like she has had chicken pox with all the no-see-um bite spots on her legs. 
My bites from CC are pretty much fading now. (I must just be less tasty and less sensitive.)
Rash is not good... is that from VB, DCL, or WDW??


----------



## DisDaydreamer

floridafam said:


> he finally caught it. They are fast!



Caught it?


----------



## leelip1982

So we are leaving this Tuesday to go to VB for the first time. We have never been and are very excited with everything I have been reading. I am a little freaked out after reading about the spiders and bug bites but it is Florida after all. LOL


----------



## kritter

TiggerAllie said:


> My DP still looks like she has had chicken pox with all the no-see-um bite spots on her legs.
> My bites from CC are pretty much fading now. (I must just be less tasty and less sensitive.)
> Rash is not good... is that from VB, DCL, or WDW??



That is how my mother looks. My legs were a mess for the first two days of the cruise. The rash I think I got it at CC!!


----------



## TiggerAllie

kritter said:


> That is how my mother looks. My legs were a mess for the first two days of the cruise. The rash I think I got it at CC!!


I did hear people had trouble with sea lice in the Pelican Plunge area--must have been on Day 1, because we didn't notice anything on Day 2 (though they were warning everyone who went in the water at the family beach area to come out right away if they felt itchy).


----------



## kritter

TiggerAllie said:


> I did hear people had trouble with sea lice in the Pelican Plunge area--must have been on Day 1, because we didn't notice anything on Day 2 (though they were warning everyone who went in the water at the family beach area to come out right away if they felt itchy).



It was bad!! My girls were stung on Day 1 too!!


----------



## wigdoutdismom

My son always gets some horrible irritation down in his swimsuit area in saltwater... We were told to have him put a generous coating of Vasoline down there before going into the water. He had been miserable on both of our trips to CC (before we knew about the treatment) and it did seem to help at VB this past summer...
My husband and I haven't had any problems, knock on wood!!!

We were in a villa this summer and didn't see a single spider....


----------



## mrebuck

TiggerAllie said:


> I did hear people had trouble with sea lice in the Pelican Plunge area--must have been on Day 1, because we didn't notice anything on Day 2 (though they were warning everyone who went in the water at the family beach area to come out right away if they felt itchy).



We weren't in the Pelican Plunge area - we spent nearly all of our time next door in the snorkeling cove.  But we lathered ourselves with Safe Sea before we went in - no sea lice rashes for us.  I don't know whether that stuff worked or whether we got lucky.  Either way, I'll take it!

We did get plenty of no-see-um bites pre-cruise at Vero.  My oldest DD's legs looked like she had the chicken pox too.  Thankfully the bites are fading. Both of my girls are in a wedding in a couple of weeks and I'm hopeful the bites will be gone by then.  We didn't see any spiders.  

For those going to Vero - I wouldn't let the bugs change your plans.  Vero is such a wonderful place - you definitely should go.  (We're already planning next year's trip in spite of the bug bites.)  Just make sure you get bug spray with as high a concentration of deet at possible and put it on every time you go outside.  We got most of our bites the first night (before I realized the need for bug spray - I thought we'd only need it at dawn/dusk, but we really needed it all the time).  After that, we religiously applied the bug spray we bought at the local Wal Mart.  We each may have gotten a couple of bites when we started applying bug spray, but it was nothing bad at all.  

By the way, we've been to Vero several times in the past and this trip (8/11-16) was the worst we've ever seen the no-see-ums.  Maybe we just got lucky other years, but they sure were bad this year!


----------



## aggiemullins

The bugs are just an inherit Florida thing, not a VB thing. If you've ever noticed all the houses where the backyards are completely incased in mosquito shelters, now you know why! I think you never notice it at Disney World because they do an excellent job at bug control across their vast amount of land, but it's impossible for them to do the same at VB because they can't control their nextdoor neighbors and coastline.


----------



## backyardponder

Updated roll-call (after being off line for a couple of weeks!)

7/1 – 7/4 vbarry
7/10 - ??? AKV707
7/13 – 7/15 MrShiny
7/15 – 7/22 FormrCastMbr
7/20 – 7/22 SabresFan
7/30 – 8/5 LoverofDisney
7/31 – 8/3 Lindabelle
8/1 – 8/5 sadiespicks
8/3 – 8-6 Tink-n-Peter
8/4 – 8/8 IrenicMom
8/5 – 8-7 gabriellyn
8/5 – 8/12 aggiemullins
8/6 – 8/13 Mahusky
8/12 – 8/15 kritter
8/13 – 8/16 TiggerAllie
8/29 – 9/1 smacky1
8/13 – 8/16 TiggerAllie
8/14 – 8/19 ellynsoh
9/5 – 9/9 Tennesotans
9/6 – 9/10 Fonzy13
9/6 – 9/12 Peddler
9/7 – 9/14 delaneyc52
9/9 – 9/11 amblackmon
9/15 – 9/19 keliblue
9/18 – 9/22 goofy4mykids
9/22 – 9/24 EeyoreJMH
9/23 – 9/27 Joyciemc
9/28 - ??? alldiz
10/3 – 10/6 cemeb4dk
10/4 – 10/9 kimkreis
10/5 – 10/9 LittleBoPeep
10/14 – 10/16 ChrisMouse
10/16 – 10/22 treehugnmama
10/19 – 10/22 CruznLexi
10/21 – 10/27 hopefully
10/25 – 10-31 Leanne1977
10/27 – 10/29 gortman65
10/30 – 11/2 Muushka
11/3 – 11/6 wyodan
12/23 – 12/28 conciergekelly
12/24 – 12/30 Pattiwig
12/29 – 1-3 pit303

2012
1/15 – 1/21 bobbiwoz
2/12 – 2/15 auntsue
2/16 – 2/19 backyardponder
2/17 – 2/25 robhawk
3/9 – 3/16 tink1969
3/12 – 3/17 2gr8DisneyKids
3/18 – 3/20 TiszBear
3/18 – 3/23 BernW
4/1 – 4/5 job09
4/10 – 4/19 iloveokw
6/15 – 6/17 bobbiwoz
6/20 – 6/24 wigdoutdismom


----------



## diding

Always been interested in going to VB, if you are flying in, which is the best bet for airport? Miami?


----------



## DisDaydreamer

diding said:


> Always been interested in going to VB, if you are flying in, which is the best bet for airport? Miami?



I think most people use Orlando and next most use Melbourne.


----------



## kritter

mrebuck said:


> We weren't in the Pelican Plunge area - we spent nearly all of our time next door in the snorkeling cove.  But we lathered ourselves with Safe Sea before we went in - no sea lice rashes for us.  I don't know whether that stuff worked or whether we got lucky.  Either way, I'll take it!
> 
> We did get plenty of no-see-um bites pre-cruise at Vero.  My oldest DD's legs looked like she had the chicken pox too.  Thankfully the bites are fading. Both of my girls are in a wedding in a couple of weeks and I'm hopeful the bites will be gone by then.  We didn't see any spiders.
> 
> For those going to Vero - I wouldn't let the bugs change your plans.  Vero is such a wonderful place - you definitely should go.  (We're already planning next year's trip in spite of the bug bites.)  Just make sure you get bug spray with as high a concentration of deet at possible and put it on every time you go outside.  We got most of our bites the first night (before I realized the need for bug spray - I thought we'd only need it at dawn/dusk, but we really needed it all the time).  After that, we religiously applied the bug spray we bought at the local Wal Mart.  We each may have gotten a couple of bites when we started applying bug spray, but it was nothing bad at all.
> 
> By the way, we've been to Vero several times in the past and this trip (8/11-16) was the worst we've ever seen the no-see-ums.  Maybe we just got lucky other years, but they sure were bad this year!



I was worried after our first afternoon that my daughter was getting the chicken pox!!LOL!!


----------



## MrShiny

We used the clip on OFF fans and they seemed to work great!


----------



## wigdoutdismom

We were there in June and didn't use any type of bug spray. We were only out at night one time and that was for a turtle walk and it was windy. I'm sure the wind saved us from being eaten alive. The rest of the time we were just out during the day. So is that why no bug bites?


----------



## Mydisneywedding

I just returned from Vero Beach and my family and I had a wonderful time...

Yes, there are bugs, your typical mosquitos, dragon flies, spiders and ants but it's Florida and you are by the water.   I sprayed "OFF" every night on the kids and no one was badly bitten.

The rooms are a bit out dated, when we arrived a picture fell off the wall.  It literally fell as we opened the door and sat our luggage down, but still it was a nice 1 bedroom... we called the front desk and someone came to clean up the broken glass.

My only issue was the 6 foot tall Sand dunes...   We arrived there the day Hurricane Irene was passing Florida in the Atlantic, the weather wasn't great so we decided to go watch a movie that day.   We were excited to go swimming in the ocean on Friday but when we got to the beach we realized we couldn't get down to the beach.  The Hurricane pushed the sand up and made 6 ft tall walls

There was a young man with a shovel making a path for people to climb down and he said that they would be getting a truck to flatten everything out later in the day.  We went to the pool instead and hoped for a Beach day on Saturday.... Well guess what, the truck never came and they only made 2 STEEP paths for folks to climb down.    Being 6 months pregnant, I couldn't climb down.  

I really wish they would have prepared a little better, it's not as if Hurricane weather is not common in Florida.  All they needed was to make 1 good path and that would have been it.  

Other than that, our stay was nice and they have a great pool which saved our beachless days.


----------



## treehugnmama

mydisneywedding

sorry to hear you couldn't get down to the beach that is a bummer. I am glad you had a good trip otherwise.  When we were there last year there was a tropical stomr that kept the bugs and the sun away for most of our stay.  The last day it passed and the sun cameout but so did the noseeums.... i think I would take cooler and windy temps over those guys lol


 When we were there last september they had a shelf of sand and it worries me that when we go back next month with my parents my dad won't get down.  he has mobility issues so he needs a gently path down.

was it the shelf or was it from the hirricane?  I thought someone posted the shelf was gone but i could be wrong.


----------



## Bellies23

We are currently here and my biggest beef is the sand dune you need to climb up and down to get to the ocean.  Someone has shoveled out a couple of paths to sort of slide/walk down but it really is not safe.  
Otherwise having a grand time here - ocean is great, pool is great and weather is hot!


----------



## mmtravel

That huge drop was not there when we checked in on 8/22.  The walk down to the beach was much more gentle and reasonable until Irene swept by offshore.  We only got a little bit of rain, but the waves were wild and the beach eroded considerably.    It was crazy.

I seem to remember reading that this had happened before and the beach had been built back up again.  Maybe some of the VB experts could ring in.

We had a great week there last week - only sad part was losing my son's shark tooth necklace that he worked so hard on in the program at Community Hall.   If that's the worst thing that happens, life is good.


----------



## JaneyGrrrl

Ugh...Now I'M getting nervous. My husband and I are checking in on Friday for the weekend to celebrate our first wedding anniversary....Planned for several months, booked at the 7 month mark and now he has a torn tendon in his ankle and the beach will ALREADY be hard for him to maneuver without a huge wall of sand to climb, which he will NEVER be able to do with that ankle. 

I REALLY need to swim in the ocean....like......for my sanity. It's been a rough couple of months and I have been longing for the salt water. I live in FL and haven't been to the beach since LAST August. 

For those there now and/or who just left.....Will I be swimming alone or is there a chance it may be fixed by the weekend?


----------



## floridafam

I don't think there is going to be a fix by the weekend but I'm sure they will do what they can.  It's not really something that can be helped.

There is beach access just north of the resort.  Maybe it would be easier there.  I can ask DH to go check things out if he's over on the beach.

I'm so sick of paying for sand replenishment only to watch it wash away in a hurricane.


----------



## DVC Jen

Hey everyone - we were at Vero in late June this year - loved it like usual.  We are planning a 5 night cruise on the Magic mid May and then a week at Vero after.

What are the Love Bugs like at Vero in mid to late May?  Anyone have any experience with them?  

If they are bad I may change our plans...  the thought of being outside on the beach or by the pool with amorous little black bugs dropping all around and a daughter who FREAKS out about bugs does not sound like a fun time.

Thanks.


----------



## Hopefully

We were in Vero for our first time last October. The "ledge" after the beach reconstruction project followed be a series of tropical storms was over 8' high. I posted pictures near the end of the prior VB thread.
The resort did not help for our entire week, until our last day. Then they had CM's trying to shovel a safe ramp down to the water through the ledge. It was not good and I was hoping to not face that issue this year.
I understand it is at the whim of Mother Nature.


----------



## DisDaydreamer

Hopefully said:


> We were in Vero for our first time last October. The "ledge" after the beach reconstruction project followed be a series of tropical storms was over 8' high. I posted pictures near the end of the prior VB thread.
> The resort did not help for our entire week, until our last day. Then they had CM's trying to shovel a safe ramp down to the water through the ledge. It was not good and I was hoping to not face that issue this year.
> I understand it is at the whim of Mother Nature.



Well, as floridafam said "she is sick of paying for it".  This is because the beach is not owned or controlled by DVC.  By law, they cannot change it.  Somehow the local government will have to find money to fix it.  Perhaps DVC could donate money to the locality for this purpose.  But then DVC only occupies a short piece of the beach so it probably would not be a deal maker.

It sucks for sure.

That said, I would hope DVC would just do something anyway.  Who's going to find them guilty of changing public property?


----------



## CruznLexi

We live near the beach so the beach is not that important to us but for others it will be. We just like to hang by the pool. We did that at HH just hung by the pool.


----------



## floridafam

I think Disney was part of the discussion when the county commission approved the last sand project.  I'm not even sure it was finished yet.  It was delayed and I think I remember reading they weren't going to be done until October.  I believe the total cost is around $10 million.  They trucked in sand from inland and ran the trucks back and forth all day on 510.  

Then the school district laid off countless teachers and special ed aides because of a budge shortfall by.........$10 million (not sure if that is one year or more.)

Funny, isn't it?

I have to believe that the cost of the beach replenishments is somehow incorporated into our dues.  I know they can't just let the resort fall in to the ocean but it just seems like such a waste.


----------



## delaneyc52

I just spoke with a CM at Vero and asked about the beach.  Basically, she admitted it had damage due to storms and further, they cannot rake during turtle season, but she did say there was accessibility to the beach and no one has had any complaints.    I was a bit worried as we will be there next week!


----------



## DisDaydreamer

floridafam said:


> They trucked in sand from inland and ran the trucks back and forth all day



Yep, I was there...


----------



## treehugnmama

delaneyc52 said:


> I just spoke with a CM at Vero and asked about the beach.  Basically, she admitted it had damage due to storms and further, they cannot rake during turtle season, but she did say there was accessibility to the beach and no one has had any complaints.    I was a bit worried as we will be there next week!



Please give us a report on how accessibile the beach is.  We go in a few weeks with my dad who has mobility issues.

HAVE A GREAT TRIP!!


----------



## JaneyGrrrl

treehugnmama said:


> Please give us a report on how accessibile the beach is.  We go in a few weeks with my dad who has mobility issues.
> 
> HAVE A GREAT TRIP!!



I am at Vero right now and can tell you that sadly, if your dad has mobility issues, he will NOT be able to make it up and down to the beach. They have carved out a very narrow and very steep "ramp" if you can call it that. If you have no problems maneuvering, then fantastic! My husband on the other hand is currently is recovering from a torn tendon in his ankle, and he took one look and said....no. He was concerned that he could probably get down to the beach, but there was no way he was getting back up.  My beach time has consisted of walking first thing in the morning while he is still asleep. The pool is lovely but the beach is disappointing. My morning walks through the ocean water have been fabulous, but I would really have liked to share it with the hubby since we're here for our first anniversary.

Regardless, this is my first time here and it is a gorgeous resort, and we sprung for an ocean view room, so that has been wonderful too. You will have loads of fun and love it here, but just don't pin your hopes on the whole family having a beach day.


----------



## treehugnmama

I am glad you are enjoying your trip thanks for the update but I am so very diapointed.  He is going for the ocean.  He is in kidney failure and this will the the first and last trip he can take with us I am so so sad he won't be able to get to the ocean.  He wanted to watch my kids play in the ocean (5 and 7)  I don`t know what to do.   











JaneyGrrrl said:


> I am at Vero right now and can tell you that sadly, if your dad has mobility issues, he will NOT be able to make it up and down to the beach. They have carved out a very narrow and very steep "ramp" if you can call it that. If you have no problems maneuvering, then fantastic! My husband on the other hand is currently is recovering from a torn tendon in his ankle, and he took one look and said....no. He was concerned that he could probably get down to the beach, but there was no way he was getting back up.  My beach time has consisted of walking first thing in the morning while he is still asleep. The pool is lovely but the beach is disappointing. My morning walks through the ocean water have been fabulous, but I would really have liked to share it with the hubby since we're here for our first anniversary.
> 
> Regardless, this is my first time here and it is a gorgeous resort, and we sprung for an ocean view room, so that has been wonderful too. You will have loads of fun and love it here, but just don't pin your hopes on the whole family having a beach day.


----------



## JaneyGrrrl

treehugnmama said:


> I am glad you are enjoying your trip thanks for the update but I am so very diapointed.  He is going for the ocean.  He is in kidney failure and this will the the first and last trip he can take with us I am so so sad he won't be able to get to the ocean.  He wanted to watch my kids play in the ocean (5 and 7)  I don`t know what to do.



If you drive either north or south from the resort there is public beach access....Ask at the front desk and they will help you. The more popular public beaches have much more accessible access ramps. We actually went to dinner last night at a restaurant called The Ocean Grill which is right on the water (and excellent, btw). Right next to it there are stairs down to a public beach (which I wish we knew about before) and your father should have NO problems getting to the water there. Its about a 15 minute drive. Had we known ahead of time we would have been there every day!


----------



## treehugnmama

thnaks for that I will def do that.


----------



## delaneyc52

JaneyGrrrl said:


> If you drive either north or south from the resort there is public beach access....Ask at the front desk and they will help you. The more popular public beaches have much more accessible access ramps. We actually went to dinner last night at a restaurant called The Ocean Grill which is right on the water (and excellent, btw). Right next to it there are stairs down to a public beach (which I wish we knew about before) and your father should have NO problems getting to the water there. Its about a 15 minute drive. Had we known ahead of time we would have been there every day!



Thanks for the advance warning!   I too remember the access from Ocean Grille area.   If you drive north, there is also public access to the beach ... I think about two or three miles up with a handicap ramp down to the beach.  I have to admit that I'm a bit disappointed that the CM was not completely honest with me.   grrrr   But hubby and I will be fine on the steep access thankfully.


----------



## backyardponder

bumping to first page.


----------



## keliblue

one week from today


----------



## DisDaydreamer

keliblue said:


> one week from today



Hope the weather cooperates and you have a wonderful time   Anticipating in the last week is a great time too... enjoy.


----------



## starbox

Just made a reservation for a BLT/VB/BWV spilt stay for Spring Break! I kept going back and forth about whether I really wanted to do Disney again this year (oh the crowds, the horrible, horrible crowds) and finally settled on a spilt stay with VB (Vero is just too far of a one-day drive w/out a stop in Orlando). 

Shocked that I could get a MK view at BLT, OVIR at VB and BWV at BWV even though I lollygagged and did not call when the 7 month window opened! SO EXCITED about spring break now!!!!!!


----------



## Dasha

We love VB, but the beach cliff means grandma can't get to the water. We have been going for 12 years with the last 3 having this cliff, so I guess it permanent now.


----------



## DisDaydreamer

starbox said:


> Just made a reservation for a BLT/VB/BWV spilt stay for Spring Break! I kept going back and forth about whether I really wanted to do Disney again this year (oh the crowds, the horrible, horrible crowds) and finally settled on a spilt stay with VB (Vero is just too far of a one-day drive w/out a stop in Orlando).
> 
> Shocked that I could get a MK view at BLT, OVIR at VB and BWV at BWV even though I lollygagged and did not call when the 7 month window opened! SO EXCITED about spring break now!!!!!!



ANTICIPATION.... It's making you wait...   Maybe half the fun of it.


----------



## TiggerAllie

Dasha said:


> We love VB, but the beach cliff means grandma can't get to the water. We have been going for 12 years with the last 3 having this cliff, so I guess it permanent now.



There was not a cliff when we were there in August (pre-Irene), so I think it must come and go, depending on storms and repairs.


----------



## backyardponder

starbox said:


> Just made a reservation for a BLT/VB/BWV spilt stay for Spring Break! I kept going back and forth about whether I really wanted to do Disney again this year (oh the crowds, the horrible, horrible crowds) and finally settled on a spilt stay with VB (Vero is just too far of a one-day drive w/out a stop in Orlando).
> 
> Shocked that I could get a MK view at BLT, OVIR at VB and BWV at BWV even though I lollygagged and did not call when the 7 month window opened! SO EXCITED about spring break now!!!!!!



Hey Starbox...if you post your dates, I'll get you on the roll call!  

John


----------



## NEVERENOUGHWDW

We are headed back!!!! Added a few days after F&W!


----------



## starbox

backyardponder said:


> Hey Starbox...if you post your dates, I'll get you on the roll call!
> 
> John



April 3-5 
Dang, that seems soooooooo far away!!!


----------



## dawne98

*Next Thursday 9/22 we'll be at VB just one night...the next day we'll be going to WDW for the weekend with two nights at AKL....so I would love any info on what they have for kids to do when the sun goes down*


----------



## DVCconvert

if you go to the first post in this thread and look for "scanned resort documents" you'll be able to see a representative copy of the daily activities.

If your one night is a night where they do the campfire, I'd recommend that.

HTH


----------



## dawne98

DVCconvert said:


> if you go to the first post in this thread and look for "scanned resort documents" you'll be able to see a representative copy of the daily activities.
> 
> If your one night is a night where they do the campfire, I'd recommend that.
> 
> HTH



*thnaks for the info I was just wondering who old those scanneds are?
I have a DD who just LOVES sea turtles so can anyone tell me more about the Turtle walk at night and Turtle troop in the AM?*


----------



## TiggerAllie

dawne98 said:


> *thnaks for the info I was just wondering who old those scanneds are?
> I have a DD who just LOVES sea turtles so can anyone tell me more about the Turtle walk at night and Turtle troop in the AM?*



I posted these a few months ago:



TiggerAllie said:


> I called and got a fax of the daily activities list starting Sun 7/31, which I will post here. I am happy to email them to someone if you would like the originals (or pdfs, which are easier to read--not sure how to post pdfs, because I can't do it on flickr). They aren't the greatest resolution, because they were faxed. They told me that they can change the schedule at any time-- they don't have set days for each activity, so your best bet is to call very close to your trip and request the current listed faxed to you.
> 
> Pg 1: http://www.flickr.com/photos/lazycatgifts/6012133975/
> Pg 2: http://www.flickr.com/photos/lazycatgifts/6012134191/



I have the ones from mid-August as well, but they aren't scanned in yet. If they don't have the Turtle Troop on your day, you can always get down to the beach at sunrise (for us that was 7AM) and meet up with the turtle person (there is 1 person there from WDW for each wk). We were the only people there with her, and she found a nest that had hatched and we released the last 6 babies into the ocean! You can ask what time at the desk-- just make sure you are there on time. We stopped to take pictures of the sunrise, and we had to run down the beach to catch up with her-- totally worth it!




Baby loggerhead turtle... note size of footprint above for comparison


----------



## dawne98

TiggerAllie said:


> I posted these a few months ago:
> 
> 
> 
> I have the ones from mid-August as well, but they aren't scanned in yet. If they don't have the Turtle Troop on your day, you can always get down to the beach at sunrise (for us that was 7AM) and meet up with the turtle person (there is 1 person there from WDW for each wk). We were the only people there with her, and she found a nest that had hatched and we released the last 6 babies into the ocean! You can ask what time at the desk-- just make sure you are there on time. We stopped to take pictures of the sunrise, and we had to run down the beach to catch up with her-- totally worth it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baby loggerhead turtle... note size of footprint above for comparison



*OMG the photo is sooo cute my DD would just love that we went down to the FL keys last summer and went to the turtle hospital and she loved it but I would love for her to see them in nurture.....thanks so much!!!! NOw I am like why do we have to wait 8 more days lol*


----------



## CruznLexi

I hope they are still there in Mid Oct. We get there the 19th.  Also has anyone ever ordered a cake? It is our 10th Aniv so was thinking I might do that.


----------



## JaneyGrrrl

dawne98 said:


> *OMG the photo is sooo cute my DD would just love that we went down to the FL keys last summer and went to the turtle hospital and she loved it but I would love for her to see them in nurture.....thanks so much!!!! NOw I am like why do we have to wait 8 more days lol*



My husband and I were at VB for Labor Day weekend and the turtle troop walk (which I was soooooo looking forward to) was canceled because so many turtle nests were lost during hurricane Irene. I don't know if they will be starting the walks back up this year or if they are done until next turtle season....Just don't get your hopes too up for it.... Be happy if they have it, but try not to be disappointed if they don't. Either way, enjoy the activities, they have tons for kids everyday and you will definitely find SOMETHING!!


----------



## NJOGRE

I know that the kids club says its for 4 & up but the clubs in WDW will take your kids at 3 if potty trained. I did this with our 3 year old  twice on our last trip Aug 27 - SEPT 3 2011. Does the same hold true for VERO BEACH?


----------



## Plutofan

NJOGRE said:


> I know that the kids club says its for 4 & up but the clubs in WDW will take your kids at 3 if potty trained. I did this with our 3 year old  twice on our last trip Aug 27 - SEPT 3 2011. Does the same hold true for VERO BEACH?



As far as I know Vero beach does not have a kids club.  They have planed activities but I do not beive they have a kids club where you can drop off your kids for babysitting.


----------



## DVCconvert

Plutofan wrote:


> As far as I know Vero beach does not have a kids club. They have planed activities but I do not beive they have a kids club where you can drop off your kids for babysitting.



From the FAQ section of Post #1 in this thread:



> Is there a supervised kid's club?
> There is a 3-hour 3DC Discovery Club for kids age 4-12 on Monday,
> Wednesday, Friday, and Saturday. Price is 35.00 per child for non-members
> and 30.00 for DVC members. Dinner and supervised activities are included and
> advance reservations are required.


----------



## delaneyc52

Just got back!   Wonderful time in Vero!!!  Stayed in a one bedroom 1416 -- first floor corner of Building 14 and we loved it.   Short walk to beach and pool!   Anyway...here are some pictures so you can see what the beach is like now after all the bad storms.

This is the new beach graffiti wall!!   






Couldn't help but to make a "pirate Mickey"  






This picture of my DH will give you perspective as to the deep cut out one must get down to get to the beach..






There was another approach on the other side which was not quite as steep.






All that being said, the public access just a short bit on the north side of the resort had better access to the beach.  The other public accesses even further north got better and better.  It just seemed that Disney's Vero and a few condo villages to the south took the brunt of the beach deterioration.  

We had some killer storms for a few days, but then the weather was just fine.  Oh ... and no bugs!!!   Honestly ... we were in a first floor villa and zero bugs.  Except the rug that looked a bit dingy...the villa was spotless.   Service was great.   Only one bad comment -- the Green Cabin (Shutters) served the most horrid tiny flat burger ... almost to the fashion of White Castle and the sweet potato chips were actually soggy.   Too many other places to enjoy (Captain Hirams; Mulligan's; etc.) than to spend good money there....sad because the ambiance is just so nice.


----------



## DVC Jen

Holy smokes!    That is quite a drop off.


----------



## delaneyc52

DVC Jen said:


> Holy smokes!    That is quite a drop off.



Don't be!   Seriously, there is a more balanced incline on the north side of the resort!   An awful lot of people were able to manage their way to the beach.


----------



## Hopefully

DVC Jen said:


> Holy smokes!    That is quite a drop off.



Not as bad as when we were there last October!!!


----------



## backyardponder

Updated Roll Call:

9/5 – 9/9 Tennesotans
9/6 – 9/10 Fonzy13
9/6 – 9/12 Peddler
9/7 – 9/14 delaneyc52
9/9 – 9/11 amblackmon
9/15 – 9/19 keliblue
9/18 – 9/22 goofy4mykids
9/22 – 9/23 dawne98
9/22 – 9/24 EeyoreJMH
9/23 – 9/27 Joyciemc
9/28 - ??? alldiz
10/3 – 10/6 cemeb4dk
10/4 – 10/9 kimkreis
10/5 – 10/9 LittleBoPeep
10/14 – 10/16 ChrisMouse
10/16 – 10/22 treehugnmama
10/19 – 10/22 CruznLexi
10/21 – 10/27 hopefully
10/25 – 10-31 Leanne1977
10/27 – 10/29 gortman65
10/30 – 11/2 Muushka
11/3 – 11/6 wyodan
12/23 – 12/28 conciergekelly
12/24 – 12/30 Pattiwig
12/29 – 1-3 pit303

2012
1/15 – 1/21 bobbiwoz
2/12 – 2/15 auntsue
2/16 – 2/19 backyardponder
2/17 – 2/25 robhawk
3/9 – 3/16 tink1969
3/12 – 3/17 2gr8DisneyKids
3/18 – 3/20 TiszBear
3/18 – 3/23 BernW
4/1 – 4/5 job09
4/3 – 4/5 starbox
4/10 – 4/19 iloveokw
6/15 – 6/17 bobbiwoz
6/20 – 6/24 wigdoutdismom


----------



## floridafam

I saw the first love bugs of the seaon today.


----------



## DisDaydreamer

floridafam said:


> I saw the first love bugs of the seaon today.



We have this crazy influx of Dragon flies.  They're everywhere.  Just hoping they like to eat Stink Bugs.  Also hoping they can't really sew your lips together.


----------



## NEVERENOUGHWDW

floridafam said:


> I saw the first love bugs of the seaon today.



I will even take the love bugs...can't wait to be back next month!!!!


----------



## CruznLexi

4 weeks till we are there!


----------



## Hopefully

CruznLexi said:


> 4 weeks till we are there!



28 days until we arrive !!!!!


----------



## chepic

Just booked a girls weekend there.....11/10-11/14.  Can't wait!!!

che


----------



## goofy4mykids

Just got back from a WONDERFUL STAY and while we were their they fixed the  big drop off on the beach.  I have mobility issues and was able to walk down to the water after the repair


----------



## delaneyc52

goofy4mykids said:


> Just got back from a WONDERFUL STAY and while we were their they fixed the  big drop off on the beach.  I have mobility issues and was able to walk down to the water after the repair



Have any pictures to share??


----------



## MiaSRN62

I am missing Vero Beach ! Just sayin' !


----------



## kimkreis

I have a studio booked for me and DS 12 and DD 9 for 4 -9 Oct.  I keep having this feelign that I should call and try to get an inn room instead.  I don't need ocean view.

Do you think it is possible I could get the switch, and do you think I should switch?

Thanks for any input.  I am looking to just relax and let the kids relax as much as they cna also.


----------



## DVCconvert

kimkreis said:


> I have a studio booked for me and DS 12 and DD 9 for 4 -9 Oct.  I keep having this feelign that I should call and try to get an inn room instead.  I don't need ocean view.
> 
> Do you think it is possible I could get the switch, and do you think I should switch?
> 
> Thanks for any input.  I am looking to just relax and let the kids relax as much as they cna also.



It maybe possible, but you'll just have to call to find out.
Personally, I'd go with the OVIR - easy location for everything AND a for sure view of water.

Best of luck! You can't go wrong with either really!


----------



## bobbiwoz

kimkreis said:


> I have a studio booked for me and DS 12 and DD 9 for 4 -9 Oct.  I keep having this feelign that I should call and try to get an inn room instead.  I don't need ocean view.
> 
> Do you think it is possible I could get the switch, and do you think I should switch?
> 
> Thanks for any input.  I am looking to just relax and let the kids relax as much as they cna also.



What you gain with either type of inn room is that you will have 2 queen beds.  If you want a sofa to sit on to watch TV, keep the studio, if not, go with what you can in an inn room.  Since the studio is the same price as an OVIR, that's what I would try for, since the other points would go into holding since you are close to the reservation.


----------



## bobbiwoz

MiaSRN62 said:


> I am missing Vero Beach ! Just sayin' !



Me too!


----------



## mic_KY_mouses

goofy4mykids said:


> Just got back from a WONDERFUL STAY and while we were their they fixed the  big drop off on the beach.  I have mobility issues and was able to walk down to the water after the repair



Thanks for the update.  We will be there Oct 3-7 and were worried about my mom who has mobility issues.  So good to know!


----------



## backyardponder

Updated Rollcall:

9/5 – 9/9 Tennesotans
9/6 – 9/10 Fonzy13
9/6 – 9/12 Peddler
9/7 – 9/14 delaneyc52
9/9 – 9/11 amblackmon
9/15 – 9/19 keliblue
9/18 – 9/22 goofy4mykids
9/22 – 9/23 dawne98
9/22 – 9/24 EeyoreJMH
9/23 – 9/27 Joyciemc
9/28 - ??? alldiz
10/3 – 10/6 cemeb4dk
10/3 – 10-7 mic_KY_mouses
10/4 – 10/9 kimkreis
10/5 – 10/9 LittleBoPeep
10/14 – 10/16 ChrisMouse
10/16 – 10/22 treehugnmama
10/19 – 10/22 CruznLexi
10/21 – 10/27 hopefully
10/25 – 10-31 Leanne1977
10/27 – 10/29 gortman65
10/30 – 11/2 Muushka
11/3 – 11/6 wyodan
11/10 – 11/14 chepic
12/23 – 12/28 conciergekelly
12/24 – 12/30 Pattiwig
12/29 – 1-3 pit303

2012
1/15 – 1/21 bobbiwoz
2/12 – 2/15 auntsue
2/16 – 2/19 backyardponder
2/17 – 2/25 robhawk
3/9 – 3/16 tink1969
3/12 – 3/17 2gr8DisneyKids
3/18 – 3/20 TiszBear
3/18 – 3/23 BernW
4/1 – 4/5 job09
4/3 – 4/5 starbox
4/10 – 4/19 iloveokw
6/15 – 6/17 bobbiwoz
6/20 – 6/24 wigdoutdismom


----------



## CruznLexi

Anyone ever used the Spa? Thinking of a pedicure.


----------



## chepic

Good question.....we were thinking the same thing.

che


----------



## DVCconvert

I haven't, but have spent hundreds of dollars there!! 

Mrs convert and guests have all spoken very highly of it.

HTH


----------



## 2gr8DisneyKids

We are heading down in March and I wanted to book the Pirate dinner, my Birthday dinner, and the character breakfast. Is it 90 or 180 days out that I can book? 

And thanks for the spa discussion, ladies... now I can give DH a gift idea!


----------



## DVCconvert

2gr8DisneyKids said:


> We are heading down in March and I wanted to book the Pirate dinner, my Birthday dinner, and the character breakfast. Is it 90 or 180 days out that I can book?
> 
> And thanks for the spa discussion, ladies... now I can give DH a gift idea!



actually, it used to 60 days...I'm not sure as to the current rule. I would recommend you make an ADR for the CB/Brunch or any specifically important meal - ala a birthday....just call the resort at 772-234-2000 

HTH


----------



## chepic

DVCconvert said:


> I haven't, but have spent hundreds of dollars there!!
> 
> Mrs convert and guests have all spoken very highly of it.
> 
> HTH


   spoken just like my husband!!!!

Cheryl


----------



## bobbiwoz

Do they have the Pirate dinner in January?
How about the character breakfast?


----------



## mic_KY_mouses

I read that the pirate dinner stops on Labor Day and is done only on select dates after that.  I would like to know myself, as we are visiting Oct 2-7.  I tried downloading the resort activity list at the beginning of this tread, but it didn't load.  Maybe someone here on DIS knows, if not I will try and post the answer when I get there next week.


----------



## CruznLexi

How is shutters and the green cabin? How about the counter service.


----------



## DVCconvert

Bobbi- The CB is year round, the pirate night, at least when first started was to be seasonal - I *think* it still is seasonal.

Thursday nights Shutters offer their seafood buffet - that I believe is running until further notice.

CruznLexi- I think Shutters is great! On the nights that Sonya's is open - you can order off the Sonya's menu while eating in Shutters.  The Green cabin room has a much more limited menu, but good hamburgers are always on the menu there and usually flatbreads too - and some app's.  The GCR is really a nice bar (with nightly live music) which has a great balcony you can sit out on and watch the waves or a sunset.

HTH


----------



## MikeNY

We just booked our first visit to VB for a long, relaxing weekend in December.  Can't wait!  Any advice for first timers?


----------



## DVCconvert

MikeNY said:


> We just booked our first visit to VB for a long, relaxing weekend in December.  Can't wait!  Any advice for first timers?



Yes.....read this thread.....and especially the FAQ's in post # 1.


----------



## MikeNY

DVCconvert said:


> Yes.....read this thread.....and especially the FAQ's in post # 1.



Thanks!


----------



## dort

MikeNY said:


> Thanks!



And have a GREAT time!!


----------



## delaneyc52

CruznLexi said:


> How is shutters and the green cabin? How about the counter service.



I love the ambiance of the Green Cabin, but I have to tell you I was so disappointed in the food.   We ordered a simple burger and sweet potato chips and got a burger that made McDonald's look culinary.  Awful.   And the sweet potato chips were just a pile of soggy nothing.  Very very disappointed.    We did not go to Shutter's this time around, but my understanding is the food in the Green Cabin comes from Shutters, so we just did our Captain Hiram's, Mulligans Beach House and other local places.


----------



## TiggerAllie

delaneyc52 said:


> I love the ambiance of the Green Cabin, but I have to tell you I was so disappointed in the food.   We ordered a simple burger and sweet potato chips and got a burger that made McDonald's look culinary.  Awful.   And the sweet potato chips were just a pile of soggy nothing.  Very very disappointed.    We did not go to Shutter's this time around, but my understanding is the food in the Green Cabin comes from Shutters, so we just did our Captain Hiram's, Mulligans Beach House and other local places.



We got 2 different flatbread pizzas at the Green Cabin, and both were very tasty! The ambiance there is excellent. I wish you could get up there for the sunrise!


----------



## mrebuck

CruznLexi said:


> Anyone ever used the Spa? Thinking of a pedicure.



My DD and I visited the spa in August.  I got a pedicure and she had her first facial.  We thoroughly enjoyed the experience.  We didn't have any trouble getting a reservation.  I called Friday morning and got appointments for that afternoon. There was no one else in the building that we could see while we were there.  I don't recall how much the services were, but generally recall them being about 25% more expensive than what I'd pay at home.  (If you are really interested in pricing, I can see if I kept the pricing sheet tonight.)  Make sure you get the DVC discount (I can't recall exactly how much it was, but I think it was around 10%).  Also watch for weekday specials posted at the front desk.  I noticed a sign on Tuesday morning that they were giving 20% off all spa services.  Enjoy your trip!


----------



## dawne98

*we just did a one night last Thrusday and it was wonderful! The room was BIG and the CM's wonderful! We hope now to do a long weekend one time.....*


----------



## floridafam

I think the quality of food at Shutter's has gotten worse.  Did they lose their chef or something?

Sonja's needs to step it up a littel, too.  They never change the menu.  The desserts are awful-boxed cheesecake, some sort of frozen chocolate thing thst is definately not made on site.  Bkech.  For the price, they should offer house made desserts.


----------



## MikeNY

dawne98 said:


> *we just did a one night last Thrusday and it was wonderful! The room was BIG and the CM's wonderful! We hope now to do a long weekend one time.....*



That's great to hear - glad you enjoyed yourselves!  Can't wait for our first visit there for 4 nights.


----------



## ASROBERTS

I just called the restaurant and the next pirate dinner is October 31:


----------



## chepic

Just got my wait list for the Friday of our stay....yeah...now it doesn't cost me anything!!!!! 
I am assuming that the chair and umbrella rentals are for the beach and not the pool...correct.  I haven't been there in over 10 years so I don't remember much about the beach vs the pool...but I do remember that we never paid extra for that.

Thanks

Cheryl


----------



## DVCconvert

> I am assuming that the chair and umbrella rentals are for the beach and not the pool...correct.



Cheryl -

There is no charge for chairs/umbrella tables at the pool...only on the beach ...and YAY!!! on your waitlist coming thur!!!  

HTH


----------



## mic_KY_mouses

ASROBERTS said:


> I just called the restaurant and the next pirate dinner is October 31:



Thanks for checking but.......bummer.  I was hoping they had one early October.


----------



## scottmel

Hi new to the vero beach thread. Stayed there back in the 90's on opening week and have the official beach towel still!  We go to WDW every summer and this year I thought of a 2 night stay at VB in June and 5 nights at WDW Yacht Club. We love being on the go hence WDW being great for us. I have vacationed many summers on the east coast beaches and all of us, Dh me and DD12 are not week long beach people. I am a little worried VB will be slow for us - hence a 2 night stay...Is it a lot of driving from MCO and back for 2 nights of enjoymenet? Too slow? Thanks!


----------



## bobbiwoz

scottmel said:


> Hi new to the vero beach thread. Stayed there back in the 90's on opening week and have the official beach towel still!  We go to WDW every summer and this year I thought of a 2 night stay at VB in June and 5 nights at WDW Yacht Club. We love being on the go hence WDW being great for us. I have vacationed many summers on the east coast beaches and all of us, Dh me and DD12 are not week long beach people. I am a little worried VB will be slow for us - hence a 2 night stay...Is it a lot of driving from MCO and back for 2 nights of enjoymenet? Too slow? Thanks!



Usually we go for a longer time, but last summer and next summer all we have are 2 nights.  The family doesn't want to miss the VB fix, even the short ones are fun!  Our DGC are younger, this year they are 6, 7 and 8.  They enjoy the arts and crafts projects.


----------



## irish dancer

scottmel said:


> Hi new to the vero beach thread. Stayed there back in the 90's on opening week and have the official beach towel still!  We go to WDW every summer and this year I thought of a 2 night stay at VB in June and 5 nights at WDW Yacht Club. We love being on the go hence WDW being great for us. I have vacationed many summers on the east coast beaches and all of us, Dh me and DD12 are not week long beach people. I am a little worried VB will be slow for us - hence a 2 night stay...Is it a lot of driving from MCO and back for 2 nights of enjoymenet? Too slow? Thanks!



I don't think it's too long of a drive for 2nts.  We did 4nts in June and to be honest it was one night too long for us.  We too like to be on the go at the parks so the down time at Vero was great for a while but 3nts would be enough for us.  It is a great resort and fun to get some beach time too so I'd say give it a go.


----------



## scottmel

Thanks for the advice. Our last two summer trips involved 3 park days and 4 resort days at Yacht Club as I really like down time on vacation too. I am worried that Vero plus this schedule is too much downtime....I am glad 2 nights seem appropriate. Maybe I can do Universal for 1 night, VB 2 nights and then check into YC for 5 nights....What are the must do's for a 2 night stay? I was planning on staying at the Inn and staying put the entire time....So would we collect shells, walk on the beach, etc. DD12 woudln't be to into craft hour etc....thanks!


----------



## LittleBoPeep

We will be there in two days... Dh was hoping there will be mickey ears ice cream bars.  Any help with an answer is much appreciated!  ;-)


----------



## bobbiwoz

LittleBoPeep said:


> We will be there in two days... Dh was hoping there will be mickey ears ice cream bars.  Any help with an answer is much appreciated!  ;-)



They sell the Mickey Bars at the little store!


----------



## chepic

DVCconvert said:


> Cheryl -
> 
> There is no charge for chairs/umbrella tables at the pool...only on the beach ...and YAY!!! on your waitlist coming thur!!!
> 
> HTH



Thanks for the info....Can't wait to get there.

cheryl


----------



## LittleBoPeep

bobbiwoz said:


> They sell the Mickey Bars at the little store!



Great!  Thanks!  He will be VERY happy.  ;-)


----------



## Muushka

We are going to Vero after our RCI cruise on 10/30.  We will be there for Halloween.  Anything special going on for Halloween?


----------



## cemeb4dk

This is our last night here. Our first stay which was 3 nights after 6 nights at kidani. We have a 1 bedroom in bldg 14 overlooking pool and mini golf.

This is a very nice relaxing place to stay. If pool and ocean are your thing, this is the place. No real Disney like feel. But all staff very friendly, staff seems to be more of an older local staff, different than the college staff at wdw.  Only 1 restaurant to really eat in if your not here during a weekend, good food but limited menu. Yesterday we hit a local restaurant in Sebastian called squid lips over the water. It's a local beach style restaurant that we really enjoyed.  Beach access is very easy.

We would definitley stay here again, its perfect to wind down after a wdw trip but honestly I miss the hustle and go go at wdw.

We did have 1 small issue, really small aunts all over kitchen, they got into our food. They came and sprayed and reimbursed us food loss so no real complaint here. He said it was common as seasons change, and that it was his 3rd call for ants that day


----------



## bobbiwoz

Muushka said:


> We are going to Vero after our RCI cruise on 10/30.  We will be there for Halloween.  Anything special going on for Halloween?



Disney's HHI had trick or treating at that resort for Halloween, so I'm guess VB does that as well.  Why don't you call and know for sure!

I have a 6 night VB stay in January with a DGF, and I'm so looking forward to being there.  I imagine January will be perfect weather for riding bikes.


----------



## floridafam

cemeb4dk,

We've had those ants in every room we've ever stayed in.  Thry are a big problem in Florida at certain times of the year.    We usully spray them with Windex if we see them in our house.   

It may be time for them to try a new pest management strategy.


----------



## caseyem67

We will be at VB for Easter this coming Spring. Does anyone know if they do anything special there for Easter?


----------



## Muushka

bobbiwoz said:


> Disney's HHI had trick or treating at that resort for Halloween, so I'm guess VB does that as well.  Why don't you call and know for sure!
> 
> I have a 6 night VB stay in January with a DGF, and I'm so looking forward to being there.  I imagine January will be perfect weather for riding bikes.



I think I will just arrive and be surprised! Thanks Bobbi


----------



## treehugnmama

any pointers on what time of day to go to go snorkelling (7 yr old)?  We are leaving monday to head to wdw then vb.   any info on it is appreciated


----------



## bobbiwoz

treehugnmama said:


> any pointers on what time of day to go to go snorkelling (7 yr old)?  We are leaving monday to head to wdw then vb.   any info on it is appreciated



This site says to go during high tide.  We didn't have a plan, we just left VB one morning, and went snorkeling.  Have a great time.
http://www.beachhunter.net/florida-snorkeling-beaches/snorkeling-bathtub-reef-stuart-florida.htm


----------



## gortman65

Just wondering if anyone has done the kayak adventure at VB.  If so, I would appreciate any details and your opinion on it.  Also wondering if that's something you can reserve ahead of time.

Thanks!


----------



## floridafam

FYI for those of you who fly into Melbourne airport.

I just purchased tickets for my parents on Delta.  Grand Rapids, Michigan to Melbourne for $200 round trip.  That's a pretty good deal, in my opinion.  

I checked multiple dates around Christmas.  Only once have I seen round trip prices lower than that.  It might be worth checking out from other airports if you are planning a VB trip around the holidays.


----------



## treehugnmama

thanks bobbiwoz....that link had great info


----------



## wigdoutdismom

Just wondering how hard it is to book a Beach Cottage? Our group seems to be growing and we are still 9 months out from our dates...


----------



## kimkreis

On the last evening of our 5 night stay.
The wind has been with us all week but the rain didn't impact much of anythign until today with has been a constant drenching downpour.
We had a studio in building 12 with an ocean view.  Only problem started with the rain.  The carpet near the patio door kept getting wetter and wetter.  We finally had to change rooms tonight.
Ocean was too rough to swim in since we arrived.  I got knocked on my butt in only thigh deep water several times.  And it has only gotten worse with the wind.
But the pool has been great.  My 9yo DD has loved the organized activities.
We really enjoyed the seafood buffet, the campfire, Green Cabin room, and Lorenzo the CM.


----------



## treehugnmama

kimkreis said:


> On the last evening of our 5 night stay.
> The wind has been with us all week but the rain didn't impact much of anythign until today with has been a constant drenching downpour.
> We had a studio in building 12 with an ocean view.  Only problem started with the rain.  The carpet near the patio door kept getting wetter and wetter.  We finally had to change rooms tonight.
> Ocean was too rough to swim in since we arrived.  I got knocked on my butt in only thigh deep water several times.  And it has only gotten worse with the wind.
> But the pool has been great.  My 9yo DD has loved the organized activities.
> We really enjoyed the seafood buffet, the campfire, Green Cabin room, and Lorenzo the CM.



That is the weather we had last year   I was hoping for calmer seas and less nrain when we leave in two days....hope you enhjoyed your trip despite the weather.


----------



## Arthur27

The family and I are heading to VB next weekend! We had reservations to stay there earlier this past summer but it was canclelled due to work. Which sucked because we like to start summer by kicking it off at VB. However we did book for October for we have a 3 day weekend. It's supposed to be in the mid 80's and sunny. I'm looking forward to the pool, activities and eating at Squidlips. Me and my boys want to try fishing this time. Wish us luck.


----------



## bobbiwoz

wigdoutdismom said:


> Just wondering how hard it is to book a Beach Cottage? Our group seems to be growing and we are still 9 months out from our dates...



My guess is that you would have to own VB to get a BC in July, but maybe you'll be lucky!


----------



## jwfla422

We have been to WDW more times than I can count BUT I always wanted to stay here and every time I've looked into it the rates have been really high or there was no availability but FINALLY they were running a wonderful FL resident rate for these few months and I decided to take advantage of it. 

I reserved an Ocean View Inn room for mid-November (just before the big TG holiday)...hoping for comfy (non-rainy) weather. DD is 13 so I'm hoping she'll be into some of the activities without me accompanying her (I'd like to use the work out room and maybe a possible massage... we'll see), but definitely need to work-out. Anyone use the work-out room there? Do you know what type of equipment there is? Ideally I'd like to go for an outside run first somewhere along the grounds. Is there an area to jog around the resort?

Also we do have a reservation for the character breakfast on Saturday morning, other than that and a quick day trip to Melbourne I'm trying to get some dining ideas. I keep seeing a place called Squid Lips mentioned, how far is it from the resort? 

Any other suggestions while we're staying there? We're staying from a Friday to a Tuesday and we'll probably head to Melbourne either Sunday or Monday for the day. DD loves the zoo there and we have to visit our favorite restaurant on the water there (Grills)...since it's not too far, we're going to make a day of it. But otherwise open to other suggestions when we get bored of the beach and/or pool. (we may also head to the outlets for a few hrs one day)...


----------



## downontheBW

For anyone going to VB soon, it looks like the beach cliff is back ...

http://www.tcpalm.com/news/2011/oct/11/storms-carve-cliffs-into-indian-river-beaches/


----------



## mrebuck

jwfla422 said:


> I reserved an Ocean View Inn room for mid-November (just before the big TG holiday)...hoping for comfy (non-rainy) weather. DD is 13 so I'm hoping she'll be into some of the activities without me accompanying her (I'd like to use the work out room and maybe a possible massage... we'll see), but definitely need to work-out. Anyone use the work-out room there? Do you know what type of equipment there is? Ideally I'd like to go for an outside run first somewhere along the grounds. Is there an area to jog around the resort?
> 
> Any other suggestions while we're staying there? We're staying from a Friday to a Tuesday and we'll probably head to Melbourne either Sunday or Monday for the day. DD loves the zoo there and we have to visit our favorite restaurant on the water there (Grills)...since it's not too far, we're going to make a day of it. But otherwise open to other suggestions when we get bored of the beach and/or pool. (we may also head to the outlets for a few hrs one day)...



There is a running/walking path that runs parallel to the resort, along the road.  It is flat and partially shaded (at least it was in the early am when I ran on it this summer).  I'd recommend that path if you want to run on a hard surface.  Or you could try running on the beach.  The gym has very basic equipment - a couple (3 or 4?) treadmills, some eliptical-type machines and some weights.  I used the treadmills and they worked fine.  

The one activity suggestion I have is to go kayaking.  We've taken the kayak trip through the resort the past two years and have absolutely loved it.  We saw manatees, jumping fish (mullets?), and lots of birds on our trip.  The guides were great.  And mid-way through the trip, we stopped on an island for a snack and break.  My DDs (11 and 9) really loved it.

I hope you love Vero as much as we do. My girls are already talking about next year's trip!


----------



## metzger01

mrebuck said:


> There is a running/walking path that runs parallel to the resort, along the road.  It is flat and partially shaded (at least it was in the early am when I ran on it this summer).  I'd recommend that path if you want to run on a hard surface.  Or you could try running on the beach.  The gym has very basic equipment - a couple (3 or 4?) treadmills, some eliptical-type machines and some weights.  I used the treadmills and they worked fine.
> 
> The one activity suggestion I have is to go kayaking.  We've taken the kayak trip through the resort the past two years and have absolutely loved it.  We saw manatees, jumping fish (mullets?), and lots of birds on our trip.  The guides were great.  And mid-way through the trip, we stopped on an island for a snack and break.  My DDs (11 and 9) really loved it.
> 
> I hope you love Vero as much as we do. My girls are already talking about next year's trip!



We moved down here about 2 1/2 years ago, and our son just came to visit and wanted to go kayaking. My wife had heard stories about it being the manatee mating season, and are more active now and causing problems for kayakers. Well, we went anyway.

First, I don't recommend the tandem kayaks unless you are an experienced kayaker. They are much more difficult to control than if you were in one by yourself. Two, watch out for the manatees. They are very active right now. We rented kayaks at Sebastian Inlet Marina and there were several manatees just inside the marina cove that we had to get past. Then about an hour into our trip while we were just paddling along enjoying the scenery, we came up about a foot out of the water atop the back of a manatee, and then just dropped right back down, with water rushing in and drenching us. We were lucky that we didn't turn over as others have when encountering these huge water elephants. At the same time as we were being launched into the air, another one about 10 yards away also created a huge splash just off our side. It looked like we had just hit an underwater mine, which then set off an adjoining one. Needless to say, we sat quietly for awhile before slowly leaving that area. They are hard to avoid, because the water is too dark in the river and it is generally only 3 to 5 feet deep, and they swim slowly only surfacing occasionally, so they could be right underneath you and you wouldn't know it. I think the next time I try kayaking, it will be in a kayak by myself and it will not be mating season for the manatees.


----------



## CruznLexi

How much do the kayak tours cost?


----------



## backyardponder

Updated Rollcall:

10/3 – 10/6 cemeb4dk
10/3 – 10-7 mic_KY_mouses
10/4 – 10/9 kimkreis
10/5 – 10/9 LittleBoPeep
10/14 – 10/16 ChrisMouse
10/16 – 10/22 treehugnmama
10/19 – 10/22 CruznLexi
10/21 – 10/27 hopefully
10/25 – 10-31 Leanne1977
10/27 – 10/29 gortman65
10/29 – 11/3 glokitty
10/30 – 11/2 Muushka
11/3 – 11/6 wyodan
11/10 – 11/14 chepic
12/23 – 12/28 conciergekelly
12/24 – 12/30 Pattiwig
12/29 – 1-3 pit303

2012
1/15 – 1/21 bobbiwoz
2/12 – 2/15 auntsue
2/16 – 2/19 backyardponder
2/17 – 2/25 robhawk
3/9 – 3/16 tink1969
3/12 – 3/17 2gr8DisneyKids
3/18 – 3/20 TiszBear
3/18 – 3/23 BernW
4/1 – 4/5 job09
4/3 – 4/5 starbox
4/10 – 4/19 iloveokw
6/15 – 6/17 bobbiwoz
6/20 – 6/24 wigdoutdismom


----------



## chepic

OOOOhhh the horror.  I couldn't get a flight home for the Monday so we are going to have to stay an extra day.....11/10-11/15....

I put in for an Inn room with beach view versus the studio that we booked....fingers crossed that it comes through.  I think it will work better with 4 people.  That way 2 people aren't stuck on the pull out couch (never comfortable!)

che


----------



## robhawk

Hey backyard,

I guess we will see around the pool!

Rob & Sue


----------



## delaneyc52

In case any of you were following the Tour de Turtles, Lightening (the Vero Beach Sea Turtle) is doing very well.  Somewhere off the coast of Cuba now.  The DVC news also said that 53 of her 90 eggs on Vero Beach survived the storms and all the baby turtles made it successfully out to sea.   I love good endings.


----------



## DVCconvert

chepic said:


> OOOOhhh the horror.  I couldn't get a flight home for the Monday so we are going to have to stay an extra day.....11/10-11/15....



OH!!   You poor dear!!!



I'd park myself on the balcony outside the Green Cabin Room and try to "make do" as best you can!!!


----------



## chepic

DVCconvert said:


> OH!!   You poor dear!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I'd park myself on the balcony outside the Green Cabin Room and try to "make do" as best you can!!!



Will do....we will be there for 4 days now, so each of us are in charge of the bar bill 1 day each.....I think we will just fine!!  No husbands, no kids, no cell phones!!!!!!!!!!!!  

che


----------



## glokitty

My husband and I are looking forward to vacationing at Vero Beach  for the first time, after 2 days at the Food & Wine Festival. In IT, we plan to work some, and relax a lot.

Flying in from DC, and we always overpack. Well, this time we are taking only carry-on luggage. Any tips? If you see us wearing the same clothes over and over, rest assured that they are clean - staying in a 1BR with washer/dryer!


----------



## ObsessedDisPlanner

Updated Rollcall:

10/3  10/6 cemeb4dk
10/3  10-7 mic_KY_mouses
10/4  10/9 kimkreis
10/5  10/9 LittleBoPeep
10/14  10/16 ChrisMouse
10/16  10/22 treehugnmama
10/19  10/22 CruznLexi
10/21  10/27 hopefully
10/25  10-31 Leanne1977
10/27  10/29 gortman65
10/29  11/3 glokitty
10/30  11/2 Muushka
11/3  11/6 wyodan
11/10  11/14 chepic
12/23  12/28 conciergekelly
12/24  12/30 Pattiwig
12/29  1-3 pit303

2012
1/15  1/21 bobbiwoz
2/12  2/15 auntsue
2/16  2/19 backyardponder
2/17  2/25 robhawk
3/9  3/16 tink1969
3/12  3/17 2gr8DisneyKids
3/18  3/20 TiszBear
3/18  3/23 BernW
4/1  4/5 job09
4/3  4/5 starbox
4/10  4/19 iloveokw
5/4 -5/11 obsesseddisplanner
6/15  6/17 bobbiwoz
6/20  6/24 wigdoutdismom


----------



## ObsessedDisPlanner

Love this thread!
It will be our first trip, My DH, me, my DD (6) and her BFF (6) to VB in May 2012. We booked through RCI trade, one bdrm. So excited! 
So I am crazy in love with the hustle and bustle of WDW, booking at 180 days and changing and rechanging ressies and calling and researching, but man it is exhausting!!  So this year I decided to keep the spirit of Disney but doing a low key trip.  
 After reading the reviews here I am super confident in our choice. A little nervous about the noseeums, but I am used to mosquitos so we'll be prepared. Other than that I hardly read any super bad reviews.. but EVERYONE has their own opinions!
There was another thread where a mod wrote some suggestions for dinners and places to visit so I cant wait to try those. Squid lips and Capt.s has had some great reviews here.. so def. considering. Heres the link... 

http://www.www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2526612

Does anyone have any suggestions on what building I should request for some good views, we will be in a villa building, we have a larger one bedroom unit with full kitchen being on an RCI exchange??


----------



## lilwitch646

Hello Everyone,

I haven't been to Vero in nearly 10 years, and last time we stayed in the Inn. This year, I'm going down in December to celebrate finishing half of my law school career. (YAY!! )

I have ressies for a 1 bedroom villa, and I saw it mentioned that the top floor is where you can get the best views in the villas if you're in a 1 bedroom. My mother will be coming with us and hate climbing stairs. Is there an elevator in the villa buildings? 

Also, are the member benefits still the same for 2011? I saw the photobucket image on the first page, and was wondering if any of them had changed. 

We'll be down at VB from 12/18 - 12/22! post exam relaxation 

Thanks all!
Kayti


----------



## delaneyc52

lilwitch646 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I haven't been to Vero in nearly 10 years, and last time we stayed in the Inn. This year, I'm going down in December to celebrate finishing half of my law school career. (YAY!! )
> 
> I have ressies for a 1 bedroom villa, and I saw it mentioned that the top floor is where you can get the best views in the villas if you're in a 1 bedroom. My mother will be coming with us and hate climbing stairs. Is there an elevator in the villa buildings?
> 
> Also, are the member benefits still the same for 2011? I saw the photobucket image on the first page, and was wondering if any of them had changed.
> 
> We'll be down at VB from 12/18 - 12/22! post exam relaxation
> 
> Thanks all!
> Kayti



We were just there in September and yes, there are elevators in the villa buildings!   Have a great vacation and congrats on the halfway to Law Degree!!!


----------



## backyardponder

robhawk said:


> Hey backyard,
> 
> I guess we will see around the pool!
> 
> Rob & Sue



Hi Rob & Sue...looking forward to it.  We'll be staying at AKL for the 5 nights prior to heading to VB.  Our plans for this trip are to avoid WDW parks and go to see the Harry Potter exhibit at Universal.  

John & Jeanette


----------



## treehugnmama

Leaving in 20 minutes if anyone can use them please leave me your name so i can leave them at front desk.


----------



## backyardponder

Updated Rollcall:

10/3 – 10/6 cemeb4dk
10/3 – 10-7 mic_KY_mouses
10/4 – 10/9 kimkreis
10/5 – 10/9 LittleBoPeep
10/14 – 10/16 ChrisMouse
10/16 – 10/22 treehugnmama
10/19 – 10/22 CruznLexi
10/21 – 10/27 hopefully
10/25 – 10-31 Leanne1977
10/27 – 10/29 gortman65
10/29 – 11/3 glokitty
10/30 – 11/2 Muushka
11/3 – 11/6 wyodan
11/10 – 11/15 chepic
12/23 – 12/28 conciergekelly
12/24 – 12/30 Pattiwig
12/29 – 1-3 pit303

2012
1/15 – 1/21 bobbiwoz
2/12 – 2/15 auntsue
2/16 – 2/19 backyardponder
2/17 – 2/25 robhawk
3/9 – 3/16 tink1969
3/12 – 3/17 2gr8DisneyKids
3/18 – 3/20 TiszBear
3/18 – 3/23 BernW
4/1 – 4/5 job09
4/3 – 4/5 starbox
4/10 – 4/19 iloveokw
5/4 -5/11 obsesseddisplanner
6/15 – 6/17 bobbiwoz
6/20 – 6/24 wigdoutdismom


----------



## JMTStone

Add us to the list, please.  5/10-5/14/2012 we will be in a 2 BR.  We are celebrating in-laws 65th wedding anniversary (considering some type of reception).

After this, we head to OKW for a few days before boarding the Magic!


----------



## mickeywho?

Woohoo! You can add us to the list!!

We'll be there 3/11 - 3/17 for our 2nd annual spring break trip. And I can now officially say it WILL be annual - we fell sooo in LOVE with the resort last year...that we are now owners!!! YES!


----------



## chepic

JMTStone said:


> Add us to the list, please.  5/10-5/14/2012 we will be in a 2 BR.  We are celebrating in-laws 65th wedding anniversary (considering some type of reception).
> 
> After this, we head to OKW for a few days before boarding the Magic!



Congratulations to them!!!!  We have celebrated our anniversary at Disney and there is nothing better...In my opinion!!  
We renewed our wedding vows for our 20th on the Magic!!!

Have a great time!

cheryl


----------



## dmurphy42

Please add us to the roll call.  We will be there 1/13/12 to 1/16/12 celebrating our  47th wedding anniversary.  It will be our third stay and we love the relative seclusion but with nice restaurants close by.  And, while perhaps cool, warmer than Indiana in January.


----------



## Hopefully

We are here now at Vero. We have 2 nice beach chairs and an umbrella to pass on to the first person who PM's me.
We are checking out on Thursday 10/27 and they will be available then, or can be held in luggage storage for a short period of time.
If you can use them, PM me the name your reservation is in and I will have them held for you.
I do not have my laptop, so I am paying for computer access. I will check back here on late Wednesday.
Hope I can help someone out.
It has been partly cloudy, but extremelly windy and on the cool side. The surf is very rough. We are beach people, not pool people so it is a bit disappointing. The "Cliff" down to the beach is a good 8 feet high. I have a picture I will post when we are home.


----------



## backyardponder

Updated Roll Call:

10/3 – 10/6 cemeb4dk
10/3 – 10-7 mic_KY_mouses
10/4 – 10/9 kimkreis
10/5 – 10/9 LittleBoPeep
10/14 – 10/16 ChrisMouse
10/16 – 10/22 treehugnmama
10/19 – 10/22 CruznLexi
10/21 – 10/27 hopefully
10/25 – 10-31 Leanne1977
10/27 – 10/29 gortman65
10/29 – 11/3 glokitty
10/30 – 11/2 Muushka
11/3 – 11/6 wyodan
11/10 – 11/15 chepic
12/23 – 12/28 conciergekelly
12/24 – 12/30 Pattiwig
12/29 – 1-3 pit303

2012
1/13 – 1/16 dmurphy42
1/15 – 1/21 bobbiwoz
2/12 – 2/15 auntsue
2/16 – 2/19 backyardponder
2/17 – 2/25 robhawk
3/9 – 3/16 tink1969
3/11 – 3/17 mickeywho?
3/12 – 3/17 2gr8DisneyKids
3/18 – 3/20 TiszBear
3/18 – 3/23 BernW
4/1 – 4/5 job09
4/3 – 4/5 starbox
4/10 – 4/19 iloveokw
5/4 -5/11 obsesseddisplanner
5/10 – 5/14 JMTStone
6/15 – 6/17 bobbiwoz
6/20 – 6/24 wigdoutdismom


----------



## Hopefully

Hopefully said:


> We are here now at Vero. We have 2 nice beach chairs and an umbrella to pass on to the first person who PM's me.
> We are checking out on Thursday 10/27 and they will be available then, or can be held in luggage storage for a short period of time.
> If you can use them, PM me the name your reservation is in and I will have them held for you.
> I do not have my laptop, so I am paying for computer access. I will check back here on late Wednesday.
> Hope I can help someone out.
> It has been partly cloudy, but extremelly windy and on the cool side. The surf is very rough. We are beach people, not pool people so it is a bit disappointing. The "Cliff" down to the beach is a good 8 feet high. I have a picture I will post when we are home.



Anyone!!


----------



## glokitty

Oh! I just realized that we are flying JetBlue and the first luggage apiece is free! Now I can pack all the shampoo etc that I want!


----------



## metzger01

Hopefully said:


> We are here now at Vero. We have 2 nice beach chairs and an umbrella to pass on to the first person who PM's me.
> We are checking out on Thursday 10/27 and they will be available then, or can be held in luggage storage for a short period of time.
> If you can use them, PM me the name your reservation is in and I will have them held for you.
> I do not have my laptop, so I am paying for computer access. I will check back here on late Wednesday.
> Hope I can help someone out.
> It has been partly cloudy, but extremelly windy and on the cool side. The surf is very rough. We are beach people, not pool people so it is a bit disappointing. The "Cliff" down to the beach is a good 8 feet high. I have a picture I will post when we are home.



If you haven't yet found anyone to give your beach chairs and umbrella to, I would love to have them. I'm not checking in tonight or tomorrow, but I could meet you there. I live just 8 miles away, and yes, I am a DVC member. We have friends visiting us in November, and we plan to go there then so they would come in handy.

Oh, and as for the "cliffs," I don't remember the cliffs at Vero ever being as bad as they are now. About 10 feet it seems. It seems that this all came about after the beach replenishment it got in the last 2 years. There were steps leading down to the beach on one side, as well as a ramp on the other side leading down. After the renourishment, they literally buried both with sand. They used to store the Sea Doos under the deck and building out by the beach. Now there is no "under the deck and building." It has all been filled with sand. Disney should build stairs from the front going down, instead of on the sides where they were. In any case it is going to take a bit of a capital expenditure to rebuild that to make the beach accessible to all, or they should hold the county responsible for burying their beach access. It obviously wasn't thought out very well at all.


----------



## Princess Runner

JMTStone said:


> Add us to the list, please.  5/10-5/14/2012 we will be in a 2 BR.  We are celebrating in-laws 65th wedding anniversary (considering some type of reception).
> 
> After this, we head to OKW for a few days before boarding the Magic!



We are celebrating Mother's Day May 13! it will be so cool to meet you guys!Elcka xoxo


----------



## Princess Runner

ObsessedDisPlanner said:


> Love this thread!
> It will be our first trip, My DH, me, my DD (6) and her BFF (6) to VB in May 2012. We booked through RCI trade, one bdrm. So excited!
> So I am crazy in love with the hustle and bustle of WDW, booking at 180 days and changing and rechanging ressies and calling and researching, but man it is exhausting!!  So this year I decided to keep the spirit of Disney but doing a low key trip.
> After reading the reviews here I am super confident in our choice. A little nervous about the noseeums, but I am used to mosquitos so we'll be prepared. Other than that I hardly read any super bad reviews.. but EVERYONE has their own opinions!
> There was another thread where a mod wrote some suggestions for dinners and places to visit so I cant wait to try those. Squid lips and Capt.s has had some great reviews here.. so def. considering. Heres the link...
> 
> http://www.www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2526612
> 
> Does anyone have any suggestions on what building I should request for some good views, we will be in a villa building, we have a larger one bedroom unit with full kitchen being on an RCI exchange??



We are arriving early on 5/11 and my DH is also a fireftr!!!


----------



## Princess Runner

We are celebrating Mother's Day, staying at a Beach Cottage May 11 trough the 13.  Can't wait


----------



## DVCconvert

For anyone checking in soon, I just got wind that they are trying something new. Guests with cars will be issued their parking permit at the guard shack.


----------



## chepic

DVCconvert said:


> For anyone checking in soon, I just got wind that they are trying something new. Guests with cars will be issued their parking permit at the guard shack.



Thanks...we will be driving in from the airport late that night.

Cheryl


----------



## Hopefully

DVCconvert said:


> For anyone checking in soon, I just got wind that they are trying something new. Guests with cars will be issued their parking permit at the guard shack.



Yes we were given our parking pass at the guard shack on last Firday. It was all ready with my name and dates etc.


----------



## CruznLexi

Just returned from 3 nights at VB stayed in a IR and loved it. Did not do the beach as we have one near us. Very relaxing. The pool and waterslide are wonderful. Hot tub could be bigger and warmer. Mini golf is free on Thursday for members. Wish we had done the kyak tour but you leave at 8am on Thursday and the day before we had been up since 4am. We had all meals at Shutters.Thursday they have a seafood Bufett which was great. Campfire was nice too. Most activities are geared toward younger kids. Very slow paced nice place to stay before a cruise or after Disney.


----------



## Hopefully

I just posted this on another Vero thread, but rather than retyping I will copy it here.

"We just spent 6 nights, 7 days at Vero following 6 days at the F & W festival. We truly relaxed and rested. We prefer to sit on the beach near the ocean and read, swim, walk, talk and relax. Be aware that the ocean can do a job on the beach and the resort has no control over Mother Nature.
Following Hurricane Irene and then an unnamed Tropical Storm, there was severe erosion. There was a 10 foot high cliff left between the resort and the ocean. It was possible to climb down this dune to the beach, but it was a bit of a hike back up. On this past Tuesday, the County came in with heavy equipment and worked on the ledge, lowering it as best they could. It was much better after that. But it could reoccur at any time. I find the dune erosion in front of the Resort worrisome.
We ate at Shutters twice for dinner and it was excellent both nights. The roasted chicken entree was out of this world good. We ate at Sonya's on Sunday night and we were both disappointed with the steak. We mentioned this to the manager. Sonya's is open Thursday through Sunday right now.
We ate one night at the Green Cabin Room. We shared several appetizers and were very happy. It was too windy to sit on the balconey this trip, but the room is very cozy and we enjoyed it. They had live entertainment as well.
Mini Golf is only free to members one day - Wednesday, I think. Other wise it is $1 per round or $5 unlinmited for your visit.
We also ate one night at Capt Hiram's. We were very disappointed that they no longer offer sea scallops, only bay scallops. Our server said the sea scallops are too expensive. We enjoyed our dinner and had a coupon from Restaurant.com. But DH did think it was expensive.
We also ate at the new Mulligan's in Sebastian. Our dinner was very good.
Enjoy your stay at Vero, it is great."

We had a great stay again this year. It was very WINDY all the way until we left on Thursday. 10 -20 MPH constant wind. At times we didn't even want to sit on the balcony.
We had a great split stay this year, 5 days at the BCV and then 6 nights at Vero. If only we could afford that much time off every year.


----------



## floridafam

The wind has been horrible here lately.  We went over to the Green Cabin Room last weekend for a date night.  It really was too windy to sit out on the balcony.  We didn't get to see the erosion on the beach as it was dark but I am not surprised.  The storm a few weeks ago was really like a hurricane.  It was very windy and rainy for three days straight.


----------



## ObsessedDisPlanner

Princess Runner said:


> We are arriving early on 5/11 and my DH is also a fireftr!!!



Firefighters wife... (thats my email, LOL)  BUMMER!! That is our checkout day! Would've been nice to meet ya! 
Where are you from?? We are in the suburbs of Chicago, IL.
Let me check on the chair rental situation, maybe we can leave ours for you so your guaranteed a beach chair. Its our first time going there, but I see a lot of comments of people holding chairs..  
CANT WAIT!!


----------



## Muushka

We just checked into your lovely resort.  Our first time here.  We got an awesome 1 BR with ocean views out all off the windows.  The place reminds me of OKW and we love the extra space.

We just got off of Freedom of the Seas and wow were those seas rough last night.  And they look pretty rough now, lots of wind.



DVCconvert said:


> For anyone checking in soon, I just got wind that they are trying something new. Guests with cars will be issued their parking permit at the guard shack.



The guard didn't give us our pass, but the CM who checked us in was quite surprised that he hadn't.  I guess it is a work in progress.....


----------



## JMTStone

I'm so happy to see DISers will be there the same time we will be there (May 2012).

I have 2 girls.  One 19, the other will be 10 when we get there. 

I saw mention of a pirate party at the resort.  Anybody have any current inforamtion on this?  We'll be on the Magic and will already be ready to put on the costumes!


----------



## debaudrn

We will be back home March 12 - 16th in an ocean view room.
Just my husband and I!


----------



## DVCconvert

Muushka said:


> ......The guard didn't give us our pass, but the CM who checked us in was quite surprised that he hadn't.  I guess it is a work in progress.....



Yes, from what I'm told this new trial has only been running for the last week +/- . I hope it works out.  Looks like your weather should start to improve as the week goes on.


----------



## MiaSRN62

Hi *Muushka* !!!! Have an awesome time !!!!

And thanks for the report *Hopefully* ! We've been there during BIG storms too. Not too fun. Last one was Aug 2008 for Tropical Storm Faye which was a doozy  Outdoor furniture became airborne.....water coming in back of lobby.....tornados nearby.....sorry you had some less-than-stellar weather. 

Happy Halloween to all !


----------



## Muushka

Hi Maria 

I'll take good care of your beloved Vero!


----------



## backyardponder

Updated RollCall:

10/3 – 10/6 cemeb4dk
10/3 – 10-7 mic_KY_mouses
10/4 – 10/9 kimkreis
10/5 – 10/9 LittleBoPeep
10/14 – 10/16 ChrisMouse
10/16 – 10/22 treehugnmama
10/19 – 10/22 CruznLexi
10/21 – 10/27 hopefully
10/25 – 10-31 Leanne1977
10/27 – 10/29 gortman65
10/29 – 11/3 glokitty
10/30 – 11/2 Muushka
11/3 – 11/6 wyodan
11/10 – 11/15 chepic
12/23 – 12/28 conciergekelly
12/24 – 12/30 Pattiwig
12/29 – 1-3 pit303

2012
1/13 – 1/16 dmurphy42
1/15 – 1/21 bobbiwoz
2/12 – 2/15 auntsue
2/16 – 2/19 backyardponder
2/17 – 2/25 robhawk
3/9 – 3/16 tink1969
3/11 – 3/17 mickeywho?
3/12 – 3/16 debaudrn
3/12 – 3/17 2gr8DisneyKids
3/18 – 3/20 TiszBear
3/18 – 3/23 BernW
4/1 – 4/5 job09
4/3 – 4/5 starbox
4/10 – 4/19 iloveokw
5/4 -5/11 obsesseddisplanner
5/10 – 5/14 JMTStone
5/11 – 5/13 Princess_Runner
6/15 – 6/17 bobbiwoz
6/20 – 6/24 wigdoutdismom


----------



## smacky1

You can add us to the roll call.  We will be there 2/20-2/26.  It will be myself, dh, dd 7 and ds 5.  With snow on the ground already I cant wait!


----------



## lilwitch646

Please add us to the roll call too!! 12/18 - 12/22! 

(and I can't wait! only 48 days left!)


----------



## Hopefully

MiaSRN62 said:


> Hi *Muushka* !!!! Have an awesome time !!!!
> 
> And thanks for the report *Hopefully* ! We've been there during BIG storms too. Not too fun. Last one was Aug 2008 for Tropical Storm Faye which was a doozy  Outdoor furniture became airborne.....water coming in back of lobby.....tornados nearby.....sorry you had some less-than-stellar weather.
> 
> Happy Halloween to all !



Even though the weather wasn't perfect beach weather, it certainly wasn't as bad as with Faye!!! 
We enjoyed our time at Vero nonetheless and look forward to returning.


----------



## wyodan

Sooooo ready to get to Vero!  A few more days of now snow and cold, then it's Vero time!


----------



## Muushka

OK.  With the high winds, monsoon rain, we liked the resort very much.

Today the sun was shinning, and we loved it!  Beach, pool, Jacuzzi....I have another DVC resort I love!
(And I am NOT a beach person!)


----------



## DVCconvert

Muushka said:


> OK.  With the high winds, monsoon rain, ....



Well, you're being introduced during unusual conditions! Yesterday's 4 " of rain was a record for yesterday's date!

I'm glad you're enjoying your stay!


----------



## Princess Runner

ObsessedDisPlanner said:


> Firefighters wife... (thats my email, LOL)  BUMMER!! That is our checkout day! Would've been nice to meet ya!
> Where are you from?? We are in the suburbs of Chicago, IL.
> Let me check on the chair rental situation, maybe we can leave ours for you so your guaranteed a beach chair. Its our first time going there, but I see a lot of comments of people holding chairs..
> CANT WAIT!!



Hey thank you for the chair offering! I dont know how it works but we can use them for sure.  We will be leaving Miami really early, we probably get there at around 10 am, I hope you guys are still there.  My DH (Disney Hero that is) works for Miami Dade County Fire Rescue, and this is also our first time in VBR, but when we had been the Disney Cruise, other DFF (Disney Firefighters) exchange station t-shirts, see if your DH is interested and we'll do it! just to add some fun...xoxo and blessings Elcka


----------



## Muushka

DVCconvert said:


> Well, you're being introduced during unusual conditions! Yesterday's 4 " of rain was a record for yesterday's date!
> 
> I'm glad you're enjoying your stay!



Sadly we leave tomorrow.  But I know we will be back one of these days.

It was fun the past 2 nights.  We used to live in Jupiter so tonight we had company and last night also.  Ah.  Old friends


----------



## ObsessedDisPlanner

Muushka said:


> We just checked into your lovely resort.  Our first time here.  We got an awesome 1 BR with ocean views out all off the windows.  The place reminds me of OKW and we love the extra space.
> 
> ...



What is your room number? We booked a one bdrm and would love to put in a request for an ocean view, and if I could be VERY specific, that may help? Not sure but would LOVE to try! SOUNDS WONDERFUL! If youre not comfortable posting right now since you are there, PM me or post later. 
THANKS in advance!!!


----------



## anonymousegirl

I will be calling next Wednesday to see if I can get a 2 bedroom villa for next June (fingers crossed)
I am bringing my sister's family (DBIL, Dsis, Dneice and 2 Dnephews).
I am never been to VB and this thread is reallllly long and hard to find my answers, so I hope I don't offend if I ask some questions here.

What is the pirate dinner on Monday nights? Cost? Appeals to what age?

Is the beach swimmable in early June (should I be worried about jellyfish, big waves, man-o-wars, etc)?

How long do it usually take to drive from Epcot area of WDW to VB? Any tolls? Do I need a Sun Pass?

Thanks!
Lori


----------



## chepic

5 MORE DAYS!!!!!!!!

Sorry, just had to shout it out!!!  

cheryl


----------



## bobbiwoz

What is the pirate dinner on Monday nights? Cost? Appeals to what age?


2 years ago, we had 8 adults and 3 DGC, 4,5 and 6 and we ALL enjoyed the dinner. The meats were family style in skillets, you get pirate head gear to wear, there's a parade of the kids to join in, and they get official pirate certificates.  I have a DF who has digestive issues and that couple decided late in the game to join us for the dinner and she probably had more fun than the kids, and enjoyed the food.  6 of the adults were in our 60s, DS/DDiL in their 30s and the rest were the DGC.


----------



## Pattiwig

WHOOO HOOOO! Just got an email saying we are in a 1 bdrm our entire stay xmas week! (we were on a wait list for the last 4 nights).  I'm soooooo happy!


----------



## bobbiwoz

Muushka said:


> OK.  With the high winds, monsoon rain, we liked the resort very much.
> 
> Today the sun was shinning, and we loved it!  Beach, pool, Jacuzzi....I have another DVC resort I love!
> (And I am NOT a beach person!)



We were there when Katrina was pounding Miami.  DH is not a beach person, but he too, loves VB!  He's the reason we added more points there earlier this year.  I'm glad you love the resort!

Pattiwig, congratulations on your wait list coming through!


----------



## Lauralooneyfordisney

You can add us to the roll call also for 5/25-6/2, 2012.  We will be there over Memorial Day weekend which is also our anniversary.  Thanks for all the wonderful tips.  We just became DVC members.


----------



## DisDaydreamer

Wow!  I've been out of the loop.  I was searching for this thread on the mousellaneous forum.  Went through all the pages over and over.  Finally, I realized there is a new forum.  Whew... I was really concerned that the thread had dropped off the cliff.

So, here we are at the end of another season.  Time to start the 2012 VB thread.  John... Do you want to continue as caretaker?  You have done a fantastic job this year.  starbox... you ready to get back into it?  Mia?

DVCconvert... You weren't able to a couple years ago, but how about now?  You are a natural.  

Anybody else?  I think change is good.  And this is the main reason I don't want to manage the thread ongoing, but if nobody says yes... (I want someone to) I will start a new thread 12/1

Seriously,  someone say yes...


----------



## anonymousegirl

Please add us to the roll call--6 of us, Me, DSis, DBIL, 2 nephews and one niece, from June 9-13! 
Call this morning right at 6am (start of my 7 month window) and got a dedicated 2 bedroom villa with no problems! 
So excited!


----------



## PammyK

Lauralooneyfordisney said:


> You can add us to the roll call also for 5/25-6/2, 2012.  We will be there over Memorial Day weekend which is also our anniversary.  Thanks for all the wonderful tips.  We just became DVC members.


I'll be joining you from 5/27-6/1 for my annual start of summer Vero visit.  Not sure if I'll be doing a solo trip this time or inviting a friend or two but I do know that I'll be dining at Squid Lips at least once.


----------



## DisDaydreamer

DisDaydreamer said:


> Wow!  I've been out of the loop.  I was searching for this thread on the mousellaneous forum.  Went through all the pages over and over.  Finally, I realized there is a new forum.  Whew... I was really concerned that the thread had dropped off the cliff.
> 
> So, here we are at the end of another season.  Time to start the 2012 VB thread.  John... Do you want to continue as caretaker?  You have done a fantastic job this year.  starbox... you ready to get back into it?  Mia?
> 
> DVCconvert... You weren't able to a couple years ago, but how about now?  You are a natural.
> 
> Anybody else?  I think change is good.  And this is the main reason I don't want to manage the thread ongoing, but if nobody says yes... (I want someone to) I will start a new thread 12/1
> 
> Seriously,  someone say yes...



Hmmm...  I was saving this as my ace up the sleeve... Maria....  Mia.... You know you want to do it...   Come to the light...


----------



## CruznLexi

We stayed here in Oct and had such a nice time we could not wait to go back so we got the FL resident rates for the Dream and will spend 1 night prior to the cruise!


----------



## backyardponder

DisDaydreamer said:


> Hmmm...  I was saving this as my ace up the sleeve... Maria....  Mia.... You know you want to do it...   Come to the light...



After owning the thread for a year, it is definately time for me to pass the baton to someone.  I have the roll call in a Word document and can send it to the lucky new person.

 If there is someone out there who wants to step up, let us know!

John


----------



## backyardponder

Updated Roll Call:

10/3 – 10/6 cemeb4dk
10/3 – 10-7 mic_KY_mouses
10/4 – 10/9 kimkreis
10/5 – 10/9 LittleBoPeep
10/14 – 10/16 ChrisMouse
10/16 – 10/22 treehugnmama
10/19 – 10/22 CruznLexi
10/21 – 10/27 hopefully
10/25 – 10-31 Leanne1977
10/27 – 10/29 gortman65
10/29 – 11/3 glokitty
10/30 – 11/2 Muushka
11/3 – 11/6 wyodan
11/10 – 11/15 chepic
12/18 – 12/22 lilwitch646
12/23 – 12/28 conciergekelly
12/24 – 12/30 Pattiwig
12/29 – 1-3 pit303

2012
1/13 – 1/16 dmurphy42
1/15 – 1/21 bobbiwoz
2/12 – 2/15 auntsue
2/16 – 2/19 backyardponder
2/17 – 2/25 robhawk
2/20 – 2/26 smacky1
3/9 – 3/16 tink1969
3/11 – 3/17 mickeywho?
3/12 – 3/16 debaudrn
3/12 – 3/17 2gr8DisneyKids
3/18 – 3/20 TiszBear
3/18 – 3/23 BernW
4/1 – 4/5 job09
4/3 – 4/5 starbox
4/10 – 4/19 iloveokw
5/4 -5/11 obsesseddisplanner
5/10 – 5/14 JMTStone
5/11 – 5/13 Princess_Runner
5/25 – 6/2 lauralooneyfordisney
5/27 – 6/1 PammyK
6/9 – 6/13 anonymousegirl
6/15 – 6/17 bobbiwoz
6/20 – 6/24 wigdoutdismom


----------



## DisDaydreamer

backyardponder said:


> After owing the thread for a year, it is definately time for me to pass the baton to someone.  I have the roll call in a Word document and can send it to the lucky new person.
> 
> If there is someone out there who wants to step up, let us know!
> 
> John



How about bobbiwoz, floridafam, or CruznLexi... You're all top contributors?


----------



## Lauralooneyfordisney

PammyK said:


> I'll be joining you from 5/27-6/1 for my annual start of summer Vero visit.  Not sure if I'll be doing a solo trip this time or inviting a friend or two but I do know that I'll be dining at Squid Lips at least once.



This is our annual anniversary trip to somewhere by ourselves.  This will be our first trip to Vero and as DVC members.  We had to change our dates to use all our points.  We are now at Bay Lake Towers on Thur 5-24 and will be at Vero from 5-25 to 6-1 and will come back home then.  We are looking for must do dining places in the Vero area?  Besides seafood since I am allergic.  Any ideas anyone?


----------



## lakelandgal70

Just came back from a 2 night getaway and loved this place! However did not love the ants in room and the fact we called front desk to be told they would send someone right away to take care of it but no one showed up. Oh well. Certainly didn't ruin our getaway but next time I will take my own ant spray I guess. The view of the Atlantic from our room was amazing. Shutters was great and the bar was literally right around the corner from our room.  Can't wait to go back next November after our cruise.


----------



## gojoe

Lauralooneyfordisney said:


> This is our annual anniversary trip to somewhere by ourselves.  This will be our first trip to Vero and as DVC members.  We had to change our dates to use all our points.  We are now at Bay Lake Towers on Thur 5-24 and will be at Vero from 5-25 to 6-1 and will come back home then.  We are looking for must do dining places in the Vero area?  Besides seafood since I am allergic.  Any ideas anyone?



We love Ocean Grill good mix. We had great service and a fantastic diner.


----------



## KyleRayner

I've never stayed at VB before and my family and I are thinking of staying there for the 4th of July.

I know there are only 6 3BR Beach Cottages. Does anyone know what my chances would be of getting one if I called exactly at the 7 month mark?


----------



## Dasha

Usually in summer at the 7 month window only occassional weekend dates are open.


----------



## KyleRayner

Dasha said:


> Usually in summer at the 7 month window only occassional weekend dates are open.



4th of July next year falls in the middle of the week; Wednesday. Do you think that will make any difference?


----------



## Dasha

Week days are the hardest as a lot of people splurge and do the cottage for the 5 lower point week day nights and move into other VB rooms for the weekend.


----------



## chepic

Just came back and they told me that Holidays, long weekends, and the entire summer starting the 1st of July are the hardest to book and are usually all gone with the Vero owners.

che


----------



## KyleRayner

Thanks! All I can do is give it a try.


----------



## chepic

Let me know how it works out for you.  We were thinking about April vacation of 2013, it won't be Easter week for us, so we might have a shot.  Looked like 2 were open while we were there this past weekend.

che


----------



## CruznLexi

We have 1 night at VB prior to our Dream cruise! Jan 14!


----------



## bobbiwoz

CruznLexi said:


> We have 1 night at VB prior to our Dream cruise! Jan 14!



I miss you by a day.  I come in with some friends on the 15th!  Have a great cruise!


----------



## backyardponder

CruznLexi said:


> We have 1 night at VB prior to our Dream cruise! Jan 14!



Are you arriving on Jan 13 or 14?  Let me know and I'll put you on the roll call.

John


----------



## backyardponder

We are still looking for someone to take over this thread for 2012.  Anybody willing to do this?

John


----------



## CruznLexi

We are coming in on Saturday the 14th we had such a great time in Oct we decided to stay there instead of Disney.


----------



## backyardponder

Updated Rollcall:

10/29 – 11/3 glokitty
10/30 – 11/2 Muushka
11/3 – 11/6 wyodan
11/10 – 11/15 chepic
12/18 – 12/22 lilwitch646
12/23 – 12/28 conciergekelly
12/24 – 12/30 Pattiwig
12/29 – 1-3 pit303

2012
1/13 – 1/16 dmurphy42
1/14 – 1/15 CruznLexi
1/15 – 1/21 bobbiwoz
2/12 – 2/15 auntsue
2/16 – 2/19 backyardponder
2/17 – 2/25 robhawk
2/20 – 2/26 smacky1
3/9 – 3/16 tink1969
3/11 – 3/17 mickeywho?
3/12 – 3/16 debaudrn
3/12 – 3/17 2gr8DisneyKids
3/18 – 3/20 TiszBear
3/18 – 3/23 BernW
4/1 – 4/5 job09
4/3 – 4/5 starbox
4/10 – 4/19 iloveokw
5/4 -5/11 obsesseddisplanner
5/10 – 5/14 JMTStone
5/11 – 5/13 Princess_Runner
5/25 – 6/1 lauralooneyfordisney
5/27 – 6/1 PammyK
6/9 – 6/13 anonymousegirl
6/15 – 6/17 bobbiwoz
6/20 – 6/24 wigdoutdismom


----------



## pit303

Please take us off the roll call change of plans we are now going to be at SSR instead of Vero. WE will get there someday.


----------



## uicbear

Please add my family to the rollcall...

6/14 - 6/21 

Can't wait!


----------



## 3DisneyKids

At Vero right now and loving it.  You all have a wonderful home!

Just an FYI--we are here for Thanksgiving and booked maybe 3 or 4 weeks ahead.


----------



## MiaSRN62

*Happy Thanksgiving to all my Vero Beach peeps ! *


----------



## uicbear

Got a VB dining question....

Do you call Disney dining to book the character breakfast and pirate dinner(or any other on site meal)?  Last time we were there I don't think there was the pirate dinner and we just booked on-site for the breakfast.


----------



## DVCconvert

> Do you call Disney dining to book the character breakfast and pirate dinner(or any other on site meal)?



No. You call the resort directly at 772-234-2000 to arrange for any dining experience the resort offers. 

In addition to the priate dinner and the character breakfast on Saturdays..there is also an all you care to eat seafood buffet on thursdays and a wonderful brunch on Sundays.

HTH


----------



## loadsapixiedust

Please add us to the roll call we are at VB for the first time June 14th to 17th 

Do I need to be thinking of making dining reservations there at 180 days out or can we leave our dining plans until we arrive?


----------



## CruznLexi

We were able to do same day ressies no problem.


----------



## Callymum

We are Dvc owners at VB, love it here it's my Oasis after the parks, been going since 2004 in Sept and Oct.
There for 3 weeks last September.

Just back from Vero ( 2 1/2 weeks )

Vero Beach -   16th September till 6th October 2011.  Just returned..


Next year for 3 weeks in September/ October.

They do a BBQ on the Beach now at 5.30pm on Wed or Thursdays, I don't know how long for but they were doing them in September.  Just some info if for u if needed.

Please add me when you can 


----------



## backyardponder

Callymum said:


> Please add me when you can 



When you have your exact dates at VB, post them to this site and the roll call will be updated.


----------



## backyardponder

Updated Rollcall:

10/29 – 11/3 glokitty
10/30 – 11/2 Muushka
11/3 – 11/6 wyodan
11/10 – 11/15 chepic
12/18 – 12/22 lilwitch646
12/23 – 12/28 conciergekelly
12/24 – 12/30 Pattiwig

2012
1/13 – 1/16 dmurphy42
1/14 – 1/15 CruznLexi
1/15 – 1/21 bobbiwoz
2/12 – 2/15 auntsue
2/16 – 2/19 backyardponder
2/17 – 2/25 robhawk
2/20 – 2/26 smacky1
3/9 – 3/16 tink1969
3/11 – 3/17 mickeywho?
3/12 – 3/16 debaudrn
3/12 – 3/17 2gr8DisneyKids
3/18 – 3/20 TiszBear
3/18 – 3/23 BernW
4/1 – 4/5 job09
4/3 – 4/5 starbox
4/10 – 4/19 iloveokw
5/4 -5/11 obsesseddisplanner
5/10 – 5/14 JMTStone
5/11 – 5/13 Princess_Runner
5/25 – 6/1 lauralooneyfordisney
5/27 – 6/1 PammyK
6/9 – 6/13 anonymousegirl
6/14 – 6/17 loadsapixiedust
6/14 – 6/21 uicbear
6/15 – 6/17 bobbiwoz
6/20 – 6/24 wigdoutdismom


----------



## Callymum

Hi could you add us to the 2011 Roll call as we have just returned last month.

Vero Beach - 16th September till 6th October 2011. Just returned 

Thank you 


----------



## glennbo123

You can add me to the roll call also, please.  We'll be checking in on 6/19 and checking out on 6/23.


----------



## festus105

One more for the roll call... 2/12/12 - 2/27/12 

Thanks


----------



## backyardponder

Updated Roll Call:

12/18 – 12/22 lilwitch646
12/23 – 12/28 conciergekelly
12/24 – 12/30 Pattiwig

2012
1/13 – 1/16 dmurphy42
1/14 – 1/15 CruznLexi
1/15 – 1/21 bobbiwoz
2/12 – 2/15 auntsue
2/12 – 2/27 festus105
2/16 – 2/19 backyardponder
2/17 – 2/25 robhawk
2/20 – 2/26 smacky1
3/9 – 3/16 tink1969
3/11 – 3/17 mickeywho?
3/12 – 3/16 debaudrn
3/12 – 3/17 2gr8DisneyKids
3/18 – 3/20 TiszBear
3/18 – 3/23 BernW
4/1 – 4/5 job09
4/3 – 4/5 starbox
4/10 – 4/19 iloveokw
5/4 -5/11 obsesseddisplanner
5/10 – 5/14 JMTStone
5/11 – 5/13 Princess_Runner
5/25 – 6/1 lauralooneyfordisney
5/27 – 6/1 PammyK
6/9 – 6/13 anonymousegirl
6/14 – 6/17 loadsapixiedust
6/14 – 6/21 uicbear
6/15 – 6/17 bobbiwoz
6/19 – 6/23 glennbo123
6/20 – 6/24 wigdoutdismom


----------



## backyardponder

Hi everybody.  We are in the first week of December now and don't have anybody stepping up to pick up this thread for 2012.  If we don't get someone, the 2011 thread will be locked and there will not be one for 2012.  

If someone is able to do this, please send me a PM.

thanks,

John


----------



## wigdoutdismom

glennbo123 said:


> You can add me to the roll call also, please.  We'll be checking in on 6/19 and checking out on 6/23.



I've seen you around on the trip report threads! I hope we can meet up and say hi when we are at VB. We will overlap a couple of days. We arrive on the 20th.


----------



## llyolf

so I just waitlisted for 6/8-6/14 as a post vacation vacation.  After the Mouse you need a few days of R&R.  


so my smileys are praying to the waitlist gods.


----------



## glennbo123

wigdoutdismom said:


> I've seen you around on the trip report threads! I hope we can meet up and say hi when we are at VB. We will overlap a couple of days. We arrive on the 20th.



Hi Wigd!  Yes, I've seen your name quite a bit on the TR threads as well and would love to say Hi at Vero.  Let me know if you start a PTR, I'm planning on starting one sometime during the week after Christmas.


----------



## S'sMom

We will be there for the 1st Time ever for our Florida driving vacation June 12-14, 2011. I was excited when I was able to get the Studio Oceanview. 

Is the oceanview really a good view?

Either way we are excited!!


----------



## S'sMom

We will be there for the 1st Time ever for our Florida driving vacation June 12-14, 2012. I was excited when I was able to get the Studio Oceanview. 

Is the oceanview really a good view?

Either way we are excited!!


----------



## bobbiwoz

S'sMom said:


> We will be there for the 1st Time ever for our Florida driving vacation June 12-14, 2012. I was excited when I was able to get the Studio Oceanview.
> 
> Is the oceanview really a good view?
> 
> Either way we are excited!!



The designations are Ocean View Inn Room, Garden View Inn Room or Studio.  If you have the Ocean View Inn Room, you will have a view of the ocean, if you have a Studio, you may not have a view of the ocean.

The studios have 1 queen bed and 1 double sofa bed, the Inn Rooms all have 2 queen beds.

Have a great trip!  June is a wonderful time to be at Vero Beach!  We'll be there around the 17th.

Bobbi


----------



## backyardponder

Oceanview is awsome.  You will be asked to keep your curtains closed at night so light does not go onto the beach which will scare away nesting turtles.  The VB naturalists will explain to you the different turtle nests and what types of turtles have laid eggs in each one.


----------



## backyardponder

Updated Roll Call:

12/18 – 12/22 lilwitch646
12/23 – 12/28 conciergekelly
12/24 – 12/30 Pattiwig

2012
1/13 – 1/16 dmurphy42
1/14 – 1/15 CruznLexi
1/15 – 1/21 bobbiwoz
2/12 – 2/15 auntsue
2/12 – 2/27 festus105
2/16 – 2/19 backyardponder
2/17 – 2/25 robhawk
2/20 – 2/26 smacky1
3/9 – 3/16 tink1969
3/10 – 3/19 iloveokw
3/11 – 3/17 mickeywho?
3/12 – 3/16 debaudrn
3/12 – 3/17 2gr8DisneyKids
3/18 – 3/20 TiszBear
3/18 – 3/23 BernW
4/1 – 4/5 job09
4/3 – 4/5 starbox
5/4 -5/11 obsesseddisplanner
5/10 – 5/14 JMTStone
5/11 – 5/13 Princess_Runner
5/25 – 6/1 lauralooneyfordisney
5/27 – 6/1 PammyK
6/9 – 6/13 anonymousegirl
6/12 – 6/14 S’sMom
6/14 – 6/17 loadsapixiedust
6/14 – 6/21 uicbear
6/15 – 6/17 bobbiwoz
6/19 – 6/23 glennbo123
6/20 – 6/24 wigdoutdismom


----------



## backyardponder

Hi Everybody,

Rob (DisDaydreamer) will be picking up responsibility for the 2012 thread.  When Rob gets the new thread up, I will be asking the moderators to lock this thread.

Thanks Rob and thanks to everybody who has contributed to this thread this year.  

John


----------



## MinnesotaMouse

Our very first trip to VB will be January 6-8, and we are excited!  We are traveling with friends and have a 2BR lock-off (1BR plus studio, I think)?  Not sure of the view.  Just made the reservations yesterday, so we were glad to get anything at all--and weren't picky about the view.   On the 8th we will drive up to Port Canaveral to board the Disney Dream!


----------



## wigdoutdismom

MinnesotaMouse said:


> Our very first trip to VB will be January 6-8, and we are excited!  We are traveling with friends and have a 2BR lock-off (1BR plus studio, I think)?  Not sure of the view.  Just made the reservations yesterday, so we were glad to get anything at all--and weren't picky about the view.   On the 8th we will drive up to Port Canaveral to board the Disney Dream!



You are right about the lock-off, it's a 1br and a studio. Have fun on your cruise, it will be a wonderful winter break!


----------



## bobbiwoz

MinnesotaMouse said:


> Our very first trip to VB will be January 6-8, and we are excited!  We are traveling with friends and have a 2BR lock-off (1BR plus studio, I think)?  Not sure of the view.  Just made the reservations yesterday, so we were glad to get anything at all--and weren't picky about the view.   On the 8th we will drive up to Port Canaveral to board the Disney Dream!



Enjoy VB & the Disney Dream!  Our family cruise in August is on her!


----------



## DVCconvert

backyardponder said:


> Hi Everybody,
> 
> Rob (DisDaydreamer) will be picking up responsibility for the 2012 thread.  When Rob gets the new thread up, I will be asking the moderators to lock this thread.
> 
> Thanks Rob and thanks to everybody who has contributed to this thread this year.
> 
> John



This is EXCELLENT! 

Rob is a real life saver!!....thank you John for all your efforts this year!!


----------



## bobbiwoz

backyardponder said:


> Hi Everybody,
> 
> Rob (DisDaydreamer) will be picking up responsibility for the 2012 thread.  When Rob gets the new thread up, I will be asking the moderators to lock this thread.
> 
> Thanks Rob and thanks to everybody who has contributed to this thread this year.
> 
> John



Thank you for your work this year!  It's great having all of the VB information in one place.

Thank you Rob, for taking over the job!  We appreciate it, a lot!

Bobbi


----------



## DisDaydreamer

The VB 2012 thread has been published http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=43422285#post43422285

Thanks John for stepping up last year when times were so difficult on my end.  You have done a fantastic job.  I know you will still be a helpful force to all in the new thread.


----------



## Chuck S

At the request of DisDaydreamer the 2011 thread is now closed.  Please visit the 2012 Vero Beach thread by following the link provided in the preceding post.  

Thanks.


----------

